# What Did You Buy Today for Your Mk2 TT...?



## Inked

I got a Alloy door mirror switch cover to match the door handle ect
And it dont fit 
Ha Ha Ha...... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Mark 2

a New Reg Number Plate 8)


----------



## Inked

Mark 2 said:


> a New Reg Number Plate 8)


yeah me too
forgot that one.... :lol:


----------



## RogerB

A chrome finish tax disc holder c/w allen screws .... errrr and some petrol. :lol:


----------



## Gav_TT225

Black Aluminium TT Tax Disc holder and 39mm LED's for my reg lights as the 37mm ones were too loose grrrr!! Also upgraded the map lights yesterday too, looks sweet


----------



## Anakin

Tank of V Power


----------



## Patrizio72

A can of Matt black spray to respray my stubby black aerial


----------



## Audiphil

A tank of fuel


----------



## hooting_owl

a tax disc


----------



## Monkey Hanger

Four new tyres and gave her a good clean - looks like new and drives like new


----------



## ajayp

55litres of Go Go juice!


----------



## neilc

Anakin said:


> Tank of V Power


That reminds me I only have 20 miles left in the tank


----------



## Patrizio72

just purchased some Audi roof bird crap wipes


----------



## Phage

Patrizio72 said:


> just purchased some Audi roof bird crap wipes


This is a real product ?


----------



## jambo575

Rear number plate and some shampoo ready to clean her later 8)


----------



## Patrizio72

Phage said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just purchased some Audi roof bird crap wipes
> 
> 
> 
> This is a real product ?
Click to expand...

Yep its part of the Audi roadster care kit, special bird crap wipes for the roof


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

neilc said:


> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tank of V Power
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me I only have 20 miles left in the tank
Click to expand...

I'm down to 40 and, much worse than this, retailers here in Guernsey may soon no longer be able to supply 'super' fuels as the importers are considering only bringing in regular unleaded (and diesel) - no doubt as a further profit making exercise! I currently use BP Excellium but suspect that it may not be available at some point in the future!! This must surely be an infringement of my TT's inhuman rights?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Seansy

Phase 1 S line front and rear bumpers.

S


----------



## Miker1001

55 Litres of your finest ready for the weekend!


----------



## [email protected]

Pair of fluffy dice to match the fluffy diced pillows... :wink:


----------



## TTRTWO

£460 of car tax. Quite a lot for 3000 miles pa (tops). Worth it though.


----------



## temporarychicken

280 pounds on car tax. TT RS ironically much cheaper than the V6 in this regard.

Another 263 for a VCDS cable....

Spent over 500 and the cars just the same.....!

Might get fluffy dice too.


----------



## thenewguy

Timing belt, water pump, gummi pflege and gliptone liquid leather cleaner & conditioner, not much change out of £350


----------



## Mark 2

Front and rear number plate, tax disc, MOT and some silicone spray for the rubber door, engine and boot seals. oh and some double sided sticky sponge tape to stick the new number plates on with.


----------



## Audiphil

25 litres of Autoglym snow foam that will last for ages, our local retailer did me a really good price as I would use buy 5 litres


----------



## Inked

Mk2 TT S line carbon rear diffuser
Not been deliverd as yet!
will be here for tomorrow fingers x


----------



## TT-REX

K&N air filter
19"wheels , Big brakes on the way


----------



## paul4281

Air freshener

Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raugusto

Ultra Racing stress bar


----------



## Patrizio72

raugusto said:


> Ultra Racing stress bar


Cool, looks great


----------



## KIFOO

Swissvax best of show wax , ready for weekend :wink:


----------



## rich2891

Oh swissvax best of show is really nice wax, when I had my S3 detailed courtesy of Audi, it was done is BoS. Great depth and long lasting. It will look superb on phantom black - Definitely worth the money.

Ok going back to the thread, I bought / ordered the parts to retrofit the footwell and puddle lights.

Richard


----------



## TimmayK

OSIR Carbon Spoiler
20x9 Rotiform Monoblock forged BLQ wheels


----------



## Dayer2910

Booked her in for a professional detail, at £400 I'm yet to be convinced I've done the right thing, the wife thinks I'm crazy so we'll see next week after he's had the car for 2 days if I've done the right thing...gulp


----------



## Patrizio72

KIFOO said:


> Swissvax best of show wax , ready for weekend :wink:


Jesus, you must have a very big wallet!


----------



## Patrizio72

Dayer2910 said:


> Booked her in for a professional detail, at £400 I'm yet to be convinced I've done the right thing, the wife thinks I'm crazy so we'll see next week after he's had the car for 2 days if I've done the right thing...gulp


I know a professional detailer who will do a 3 day job including removing the wheels for a deep clean and protect in every nook and crannie you can think of for £275 8)


----------



## Dayer2910

Patrizio72 said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booked her in for a professional detail, at £400 I'm yet to be convinced I've done the right thing, the wife thinks I'm crazy so we'll see next week after he's had the car for 2 days if I've done the right thing...gulp
> 
> 
> 
> I know a professional detailer who will do a 3 day job including removing the wheels for a deep clean and protect in every nook and crannie you can think of for £275 8)
Click to expand...

This place doing my car uses that Swissvax stuff http://www.ti22.co.uk/ i thought it was expensive but he looked the best around here, plus i may have to buy this new BOSE amp if my mate cant fix it, thats £650 so it's proving expensive at the minute being a TT owner... 8)


----------



## Patrizio72

Sweet! sounds like a lovely pamper for the car  
This is what the guy i know offers for £275, im unsure on these things if its value for money and good for whats on the list...

• Wheels removed to allow a thorough cleaning process (Tar deposits removed, clayed and any wheel-weight residues removed) Once dry, each wheel is cleansed, protected and tyres are dressed
• Suspension assembly, brake calipers and arches cleaned
• Exhaust tips cleaned (Tar deposits removed and polished)
• Engine bay cleaned and later dressed
• Extensive 5-stage wash treatment to safely remove all foreign debris
• Tar deposits treated and surface contaminants from paintwork
• Clay-bar used to lift bonded contaminants
• Vehicle re-rinsed and dried using ultra soft drying towels
• Paint thickness readings taken to check for low spots/repair work and delicate areas taped up
• 2-3 stage machine polish to remove 90% of the paint defects
• Paintwork wiped down with a paint cleansing glaze to ensure no oils remain before protection is applied, also adds a layer of gloss and depth to the paint
• Two layers of High Definition wax applied
• Interior vacuumed and litter removed
• Interior fascias cleaned throughout inc. luggage area
• Leather (if applicable) given a deep clean and protected
• Upholstery shampooed to remove any soiling and stains from the seats and carpets
• Glass cleaned throughout
• Exterior and engine bay britework polished and protected
• Small areas addressed with a fine tooth comb
• Final wipe down of the paint
• Tyre pressure, oil level and screen wash checked
• **Can also supply a detailed Car Map showing any high or low spots in the paintwork for future reference**


----------



## Groodles

A Forge short-shift kit. (both parts)


----------



## Patrizio72

Groodles said:


> A Forge short-shift kit. (both parts)


Can i see? i wouldnt mind getting one myself


----------



## Inked

Inked said:


> Mk2 TT S line carbon rear diffuser
> Not been deliverd as yet!
> will be here for tomorrow fingers x


Arrived today
too cold outside to fit tho!
looks great


----------



## Inked

No Error canbus festoon bulbs for the rear number plate......... :lol: 
Just upgraded the the ones inside the car
What a difference its made...


----------



## scottishloveknot

A nice glossy rsn-e


----------



## Atom1

Deposit Paid


----------



## igotone

An air freshener.... went a bit mad.


----------



## Patrizio72

igotone said:


> An air freshener.... went a bit mad.


The burning question is... what colour?


----------



## igotone

Patrizio72 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> An air freshener.... went a bit mad.
> 
> 
> 
> The burning question is... what colour?
Click to expand...

It's a black dangly thingy. "New car smell' :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

My air freshener is a purple net bag with crystal looking things inside it, I just throw it behind the passenger seat, the smell lasts for ages!


----------



## Inked

Side light led's............. :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

Inked said:


> Side light led's............. :lol:


Does it help light up the fuelcap and boot release buttons though?


----------



## Inked

Patrizio72 said:


> Inked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side light led's............. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it help light up the fuelcap and boot release buttons though?
Click to expand...

Yep & its really bright


----------



## Patrizio72

Inked said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side light led's............. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it help light up the fuelcap and boot release buttons though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep & its really bright
Click to expand...

Dang! That's exactly what I need!


----------



## hugo-

Inked said:


> No Error canbus festoon bulbs for the rear number plate......... :lol:
> Just upgraded the the ones inside the car
> What a difference its made...


What one's did you get? for both outside and in?


----------



## Amd1691

4 new tyres..


----------



## ajayp

57 Litres @ 1.429 = :roll:


----------



## Inked

hugo- said:


> Inked said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Error canbus festoon bulbs for the rear number plate......... :lol:
> Just upgraded the the ones inside the car
> What a difference its made...
> 
> 
> 
> What one's did you get? for both outside and in?
Click to expand...

INSIDE http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-White-T10- ... 19ce64c5d2
FESTOON http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-37mm-3-50 ... 5d35ab0041


----------



## Alexjh

Does t count if under warranty I got a new set of lights (adaptive light problem) new disks and pads... And hopefully a creak in steering/ suspension fixed for free?


----------



## Alexjh

Ps my 2010 TTRS the fuel and boot switches are lit


----------



## beepcake

Not bought today, but looky looky what I found:










A fresh set of batteries and a bit of a tweak and it still works! Just hope there's enough space in the Roadster cabin to fit it in somewhere ;-)


----------



## Patrizio72

beepcake said:


> Not bought today, but looky looky what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fresh set of batteries and a bit of a tweak and it still works! Just hope there's enough space in the Roadster cabin to fit it in somewhere ;-)


Holy crap, thats a collectors item right there :!:


----------



## beepcake

Patrizio72 said:


> Holy crap, thats a collectors item right there :!:


Just checked, it was June 2003 that Wak had them made :-o


----------



## hugo-

Inked said:


> hugo- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inked said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Error canbus festoon bulbs for the rear number plate......... :lol:
> Just upgraded the the ones inside the car
> What a difference its made...
> 
> 
> 
> What one's did you get? for both outside and in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> INSIDE http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-White-T10- ... 19ce64c5d2
> FESTOON http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-37mm-3-50 ... 5d35ab0041
Click to expand...

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Inked

Glad it helped!....... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TT-REX

Hub centric rings


----------



## beepcake

Some Renovo Soft Top Reviver and a tin of Fabsil - just need some guaranteed (ha!) dry weather.


----------



## Patrizio72

Best not to apply that stuff in direct sunlight for a prolonged period, you don't want it drying off too quick so an overcast rain free day is best


----------



## Patrizio72

beepcake said:


> Some Renovo Soft Top Reviver and a tin of Fabsil - just need some guaranteed (ha!) dry weather.


Has yours faded already?


----------



## beepcake

Patrizio72 said:


> Has yours faded already?


It's not faded, but there's some white marks that I can't seem to shift:










Looks fine until it dries.. could well be down to mistreatment by a previous owner :/ I'm going to have another go at it, see if I can make it better, otherwise I'll use the Renovo stuff before I put the Fabsil on.

My drive has a shady area that is ideal for this kind of thing, just need it to not rain


----------



## Patrizio72

beepcake said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has yours faded already?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not faded, but there's some white marks that I can't seem to shift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fine until it dries.. could well be down to mistreatment by a previous owner :/ I'm going to have another go at it, see if I can make it better, otherwise I'll use the Renovo stuff before I put the Fabsil on.
> 
> My drive has a shady area that is ideal for this kind of thing, just need it to not rain
Click to expand...

Oh i see, i have one small slightly faded spot but i think that is where the hinge of the folding mechanism is where it pushes against the canvas from underneath. Im guessing one day eventually i might need to use some black restorer on the roof but am dreading if i have to as i have seen some very bad examples of it on other cars, i think its something that once you coat it in the stuff it will eventually fade and look patchy therefore requiring another coat and so on... my best tip is clean it regularly with a soft brush and coat with waterproofer, if you see any bird crap on it get rid of it immediately.


----------



## beepcake

Patrizio72 said:


> Oh i see, i have one small slightly faded spot but i think that is where the hinge of the folding mechanism is where it pushes against the canvas from underneath. Im guessing one day eventually i might need to use some black restorer on the roof but am dreading if i have to as i have seen some very bad examples of it on other cars, i think its something that once you coat it in the stuff it will eventually fade and look patchy therefore requiring another coat and so on... my best tip is clean it regularly with a soft brush and coat with waterproofer, if you see any bird crap on it get rid of it immediately.


There seems to be a few people in the cleaning section that have used the renovo stuff and raved about it - with the uv protection if the fabsil on top I hope it won't fade for some time.


----------



## Patrizio72

Yeah it is recommended, you must post some pics up when youve done it, a before and after  for the moment im just going to use Fabsil to waterproof mine until the day comes to get the black emulsion out :lol: and remember to mask off any bodywork before you apply :wink:


----------



## beepcake

Patrizio72 said:


> Yeah it is recommended, you must post some pics up when youve done it, a before and after  for the moment im just going to use Fabsil to waterproof mine until the day comes to get the black emulsion out :lol: and remember to mask off any bodywork before you apply :wink:


Yeah, your car is a bit younger than mine - so hopefully you have quite a few years left until yours looks like mine does


----------



## Dayer2910

i've used Fabsil on mine last summer, simple to use...just splosh 2 coats with a paint brush on a freshly washed and hoovered roof, resulting in a lovely black finish and extreme beading.

The mistake i made though was continuing to wash the roof every time i washed the car so it faded quickly, i recently had the car detailed and the roof cost me £100 on it's own to be treated with Swissvax products, if i'm honest the finish isn't as good as i'd hoped but at least it's waterproofed again, i plan on hoovering the roof from now on and not washing.


----------



## Patrizio72

Dayer2910 said:


> i've used Fabsil on mine last summer, simple to use...just splosh 2 coats with a paint brush on a freshly washed and hoovered roof, resulting in a lovely black finish and extreme beading.
> 
> The mistake i made though was continuing to wash the roof every time i washed the car so it faded quickly, i recently had the car detailed and the roof cost me £100 on it's own to be treated with Swissvax products, if i'm honest the finish isn't as good as i'd hoped but at least it's waterproofed again, i plan on hoovering the roof from now on and not washing.


I never wash the roof unless im preparing it to be coated with waterproofer, when i wash the car i give it a light quirt of water just to get rid of the dust.


----------



## Inked

Footwell lights


----------



## Phage

Patrizio72 said:


> I never wash the roof unless im preparing it to be coated with waterproofer, when i wash the car i give it a light quirt of water just to get rid of the dust.


Here too. I find the fabsil also means that bird crap and similar washes away with that quick hose spray.


----------



## beepcake

A full service, fuel filter change, pollen filter change, brake fluid change and gearbox fluid change.. and I've promised it, that if it's a very good car, it might get an APR remap for Easter ;-)


----------



## ShockwaveCS

New skid plate (120mph over a bridge joint and bam it's gone), alignment, road force balance, Shadow boost gauge with opod mono

Sent from my iPhone using my iPhone


----------



## Mark Davies

Been one of those expensive weeks. The Koni Sport dampers I fitted 5 years and 70k miles ago have been on their way out for a few months but I thought I'd try and stretch them out over the winter rather than expose the new ones to a season of salt and grit. But recently, coupled with a set of winter tyres that have been somewhat disappointing, the car's handling has got rather shocking.

So time to get it sorted. Was amazed how much the dampers have gone up in price. In 2007 I bought them as a kit complete with springs for £335 + VAT but this set of dampers alone cost £530 + VAT. Doesn't seem to be any difference to them either. So together with fitting and wheel alignment that was £815.

Followed it up with a new set of tyres. Thought I'd try Continental Contisport Contact 5s this time round. Checking their ratings they're not quite as good on grip as my favoured Michelin Pilot Sport 3s (on a scale of A-F the Michelins get graded A while the Contis get B) but for fuel economy they are supposed to be much better (Contis get a C as opposed to the Michelin's E) so let's see how they get on. That was another £475.

While on that got to give a big recommendation to Tyres On The Drive. Absolutely excellent and convenient service and by far the best on price. At less than £120 per corner for quality tyres like these I don't think I've ever spent less. Really good.

So now I'm £1290 poorer but the car is cornering on rails again, as it should.


----------



## hugo-

Oil & Filter ready for a change when the weather brightens up.


----------



## jam3sc

I'm waiting to pick mine up next week so a bunch of little things:
Tax disc Holder
Red paint for calipers
Decals for calipers
Car seat covers (so I don't get my nice leather seats all muddy after football)
A full car cover
Two air fresheners.


----------



## TT-REX

4x Michelin pilot sport A/s Plus 255/35/19


----------



## MoreGooderTT

I bought a set of wheels and new tires:
Enkei Racing PF01
Michelin Pilot Super sports.

Yeah, it was an expensive day. I can't put the new setup on my car until Saturday. It's going to be a long wait... :lol:


----------



## TT-REX

Came in today


----------



## lude219

TT-REX said:


> Came in today


That is straight money!  

Kinda reminds me of AMG wheels.


----------



## Inked

Error Free 24 SMD LED License Plate Light 
Really good price aswell................................. :lol:


----------



## postie

4x Conti sport 3 tyres.........255x35x19 for a bargain price.


----------



## Templar

H&R front and rear ARB's, Whiteline antilift kit, poly bush lower engine mount and a fast road wheel alignment and camber setup..
I think its the way the TT should have been setup from the factory. Much much better 8)


----------



## TT-REX

Templar said:


> H&R front and rear ARB's, Whiteline antilift kit camber setup..
> I think its the way the TT should have been setup from the factory. Much much better 8)


hmmm need to see that
pics bro


----------



## Templar

TT-REX said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> H&R front and rear ARB's, Whiteline antilift kit camber setup..
> I think its the way the TT should have been setup from the factory. Much much better 8)
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm need to see that
> pics bro
Click to expand...

Not much to see really bud. H&R's are grey/in colour but much beefier in diameter. The WALK is gold and looks kinda cool . Engine mount, you can't see as it sits inside the OE mount. 
Had about 2 degrees of camber on the rear and 1.15 and 1.1 on the front. Can't remember which way round on the front it was set, something to do with compensating for the camber in the road. Tracking set dead ahead.
Going for a slight drop soon so will see the rear camber more then but will see if I can show it on a pic or two ;-) 
I think it would be worth doing the fast road setup if you want to put spacers on, it'd give more clearance at the top of the wheel minimise some rubbing issues maybe.


----------



## paul4281

Have you got a link to the anti lift kit?

Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

paul4281 said:


> Have you got a link to the anti lift kit?
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


Had it all done at APS in Brackley so can't be sure on the part number mate, sorry.
Have a look on the Whiteline website, pretty sure I have seen it on there.


----------



## paul4281

Cheers for the info.

Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inked

Osir Keyfob Cover White


----------



## Davio

1st year service and 2 new rear tyres! :x


----------



## Templar

Carbon fibre front bumper part painted, carbon fibre grill, clear gloss and an Audi twin exit rear diffuser, should be here soon


----------



## Seansy

Just some brakes, some wheels, some bumpers, some diffuser, some grille.

A pipercross panel filter too!

S


----------



## whispering john

Our first TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jam3sc

A genuine Audi luggage net for the boot, new off eBay. Cost £28, much better than the £52 the stealers sell it for.


----------



## datamonkey

jam3sc said:


> A genuine Audi luggage net for the boot, new off eBay. Cost £28, much better than the £52 the stealers sell it for.


Ditto. My one just arrived today!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271173932952? ... 1497.l2649


----------



## datamonkey

whispering john said:


> Our first TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Happy days!


----------



## beepcake

datamonkey said:


> Ditto. My one just arrived today!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271173932952? ... 1497.l2649


I've said it before, but it's really annoying that there's no fixing points in the roadster for a cargo net :?


----------



## datamonkey

beepcake said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto. My one just arrived today!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271173932952? ... 1497.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before, but it's really annoying that there's no fixing points in the roadster for a cargo net :?
Click to expand...

Yeah that's a shame man. Is the boot that different to the coupe? :?


----------



## beepcake

datamonkey said:


> Yeah that's a shame man. Is the boot that different to the coupe? :?


It's different, but I don't see why they couldn't have put the hooks in - I pretty much never use the boot because stuff just slides/rolls all over the place, which is a shame because it's actually a decent size for a ragtop. I've got some stuff to stop stuff sliding around, but all that does is make everything fall over instead :lol:


----------



## jam3sc

Datamonkey - I thought I'd got a bargain...then I saw yours was £6 cheaper.


----------



## datamonkey

beepcake said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's a shame man. Is the boot that different to the coupe? :?
> 
> 
> 
> It's different, but I don't see why they couldn't have put the hooks in - I pretty much never use the boot because stuff just slides/rolls all over the place, which is a shame because it's actually a decent size for a ragtop. I've got some stuff to stop stuff sliding around, but all that does is make everything fall over instead :lol:
Click to expand...

You are gonna just have to drive slower to stop things falling over! :lol:

Seriously though, there really is no excuse for Audi not to have put hooks in, doesn't make sense. Maybe they just forgot!?!?


----------



## datamonkey

jam3sc said:


> Datamonkey - I thought I'd got a bargain...then I saw yours was £6 cheaper.


lol sorry! Though yours is brand new right? Mine is used...

Like you said though, we both got a bargain compared to the steelers!


----------



## glospete

OSIR - O-Rest Footrest - for my car which isn't even built yet! Doh! See what you guys have done - I'm modding (in a small way!) already and I haven't even got the car :roll:


----------



## spikeydoo

Some rubber mats & some white bulbs for the number plate


----------



## viceroy

Liquid TT


----------



## Templar

Warm hat and scarf :lol:


----------



## 71309

500ml Auto Glym leather care balm, - now half empty 8)


----------



## Patrizio72

viceroy said:


> Liquid TT


Have you installed it yet?


----------



## jam3sc

White number plate bulbs.
Autoglym tar remover (for when I get rid of the TT badge)
Autoglym tyre dressing
Autoglym instant show shine


----------



## viceroy

Patrizio72 said:


> viceroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid TT
> 
> 
> 
> Have you installed it yet?
Click to expand...

Nope, still working on the vent.
Think I might be able to do it without destroying the vent.
The trick is removing the directional flaps without damaging them.
Will do it this weekend though


----------



## moro anis

Cruise Control


----------



## Patrizio72

viceroy said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viceroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid TT
> 
> 
> 
> Have you installed it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, still working on the vent.
> Think I might be able to do it without destroying the vent.
> The trick is removing the directional flaps without damaging them.
> Will do it this weekend though
Click to expand...

Nice one, let me know what it's like once installed as I was considering getting one too, pm me.


----------



## viceroy

Will do mate.


----------



## brittan

viceroy said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viceroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid TT
> 
> 
> 
> Have you installed it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, still working on the vent.
> Think I might be able to do it without destroying the vent.
> The trick is removing the directional flaps without damaging them.
> Will do it this weekend though
Click to expand...

There is a narrow plastic ring immediately inside the sculpted metal outer ring.
Carefully remove (lever out) the plastic ring and the directional flaps are released.


----------



## Urbanbadger

A hell of a lot of cleaning stuff..... I know what I'm doing this weekend


----------



## Patrizio72

Way too cold to be cleaning cars!


----------



## beepcake

Patrizio72 said:


> Way too cold to be cleaning cars!


Pff.. it's above 5 degrees (just) - I've been driving round with the top down today :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

beepcake said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way too cold to be cleaning cars!
> 
> 
> 
> Pff.. it's above 5 degrees (just) - I've been driving round with the top down today :lol:
Click to expand...

5 degrees my a**e! with the wind blowing its more like -5 :lol: Im warm blooded, not a snake or lizard


----------



## Templar

Patrizio72 said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way too cold to be cleaning cars!
> 
> 
> 
> Pff.. it's above 5 degrees (just) - I've been driving round with the top down today :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 degrees my a**e! with the wind blowing its more like -5 :lol: Im warm blooded, not a snake or lizard
Click to expand...

Don't you mean a polar bear.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

If I was outside my blood would go cold and I would be a lizard


----------



## Templar

Patrizio72 said:


> If I was outside my blood would go cold and I would be a lizard


Think I've seen them polar lizards...


----------



## paul4281

4 litres Castrol Edge


----------



## Patrizio72

Templar said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was outside my blood would go cold and I would be a lizard
> 
> 
> 
> Think I've seen them polar lizards...
Click to expand...

I think I've also seen polar bunnies


----------



## paul4281

12 month road tax, will expect some holes filled now.....


----------



## Patrizio72

Keep dreaming


----------



## thepav

my new plate S200PAV


----------



## Inked

air freshener + 2 for 3 Polish @ Halfords
Summers on its way
I'snt it.. :?:


----------



## datamonkey

paul4281 said:


> 12 month road tax, will expect some holes filled now.....


lol fat chance!

I'm thinking of trading my TT for a freakin tractor the roads in Tunbridge Wells are so bad right now... :?

Anyway took advantage of the Halfords 3 for 2... Autoglym engine cleaner, alloy wheel seal, leather balm...


----------



## Inked

2nd hand pair of headlights for mk2 TT


----------



## illingworth22

Gav_TT225 said:


> Black Aluminium TT Tax Disc holder and 39mm LED's for my reg lights as the 37mm ones were too loose grrrr!! Also upgraded the map lights yesterday too, looks sweet


Where you get the Reg Lights and Map Lights from? Do they throw up any faults?


----------



## Patrizio72

Pack of tissues for the glove box


----------



## bryan g

New 18" spacesaver with tools and round insert from e bay. Will get it fitted later thanks to images back on forum.


----------



## Templar

More petrol...


----------



## ajayp

Templar said:


> More petrol...


+1


----------



## temporarychicken

If the V6 owners bump this thread every time they buy petrol, we will have to add further storage to the server farm that hosts this forum :lol:

Oh anyway, here's what I bought - a tube of Polyurethane bonding/sealer in black. I plan to use it to reinforce my gearbox mount.


----------



## Templar

Audi extended warranty with Audi Assist and Some flappy paddle extensions... Only cheapies but if I find that they're worthwhile I'll source me some top quality ones in the future.


----------



## pimp my TT

A new drive to park it on if Audi ever deliver the @3£$&! thing!!


----------



## Templar

pimp my TT said:


> A new drive to park it on if Audi ever deliver the @3£$&! thing!!


 :twisted:


----------



## glospete

pimp my TT said:


> A new drive to park it on if Audi ever deliver the @3£$&! thing!!


EMS HIGHWAY docked at Grimsby at 3:48pm today. You never know ....


----------



## pimp my TT

glospete said:


> pimp my TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new drive to park it on if Audi ever deliver the @3£$&! thing!!
> 
> 
> 
> EMS HIGHWAY docked at Grimsby at 3:48pm today. You never know ....
Click to expand...

Ha you gotta stop looking at those boats Pete or you are going to go mad!!!

Spoke to dealer today, still no update he will look again on Friday...


----------



## ChrisF

4 Michelin PS3s 225x40x18


----------



## Templar

Patrizio72 said:


> Pack of tissues for the glove box


Just saw this... Haha. 
And what may you need those for, any, ay ?


----------



## 71309

An OSIR 'dead pedal' footrest off e-bay.
Vroom vroom!


----------



## beepcake

New DRL and sidelight bulbs (superwhite ones) and a Symphony to replace my Concert stereo - need to also order some bits to retro fit AUX too.


----------



## Patrizio72

pimp my TT said:


> A new drive to park it on if Audi ever deliver the @3£$&! thing!!


Oh no my worst nightmare, gravel stones stuck in tyre treads


----------



## Hunnipot

MOT
Tried buying tax online, said my MOT was not up to date. I have no idea when it's due. Bought the motor from a friend's garage and didn't think to check.
So drove to work in a 75bhp Twingo today. Feared for my life whilst joining the dual carriageway. Never owned a car so slow. Dad think's it a great car. It is fine if you are on a 60mph limit single carriageway like Dad travels on to and from work.
The feeling of driving my TT is still like new now (bought HIM in Aug last year).
Reading some threads, I am thinking about a stage 1 remap, but didn't know if the extra bhp would be worth it.


----------



## Nyxx

Bought some Meguiars detailer spray.









8)


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS

Not today but recently:
Forge IC
Forge silicone boost hoses
Forge High Capacity Piston Valve with Fitting Kit
Sportec carbon fiber fuel cap
H&R springs
H&R sway bars
Motul 5W-40 motor oil 8l
Lamin-X protective films
Two bottles CQuartz etc....


----------



## kamchatka

Nyxx said:


> Bought some Meguiars detailer spray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8)


Stunning!! Looks to dogs bollox!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nyxx

Thank you


----------



## beepcake

The quick detailer does seem to do a decent job between waxes.


----------



## maryanne1986

brake pads and discs all round, brake warning sensor and a flash new tax disc holder cos im so cool 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## Patrizio72

beepcake said:


> The quick detailer does seem to do a decent job between waxes.


Personally im always partial to some Dodo Juice, im very quick at applying and buffing now like speedy gonzalez!


----------



## beepcake

Patrizio72 said:


> Personally im always partial to some Dodo Juice, im very quick at applying and buffing now like speedy gonzalez!


The quick detailer came with the clay kit I bought, you just spray it on and wipe it off.. quicker than a wax when I'm just doing a quick wash, although I'm not sure whether I'd fork out for it on its own.


----------



## Patrizio72

but does it do as good a job as a wax? my waxing skills get rid of scuffs and swirls, not just make it look shiny :wink:


----------



## beepcake

Patrizio72 said:


> but does it do as good a job as a wax? my waxing skills get rid of scuffs and swirls, not just make it look shiny :wink:


No, wax is for protection, this just makes it look shiny - if you've got bits that need rewaxing it doesn't help, but if you've recently waxed and you're just cleaning the muck off it makes it look more "polished".


----------



## Templar

A new rear diffuser.. just need to get it painted and i can then bang it on [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## 71309

An (e-bay) OSIR phone cradle cover.

Tidy 8)


----------



## Templar

beepcake said:


> The quick detailer does seem to do a decent job between waxes.


Yep.. I like to use Megs ultimate quik detailer, great product as you can use it in direct sunshine which is a big bonus when you've got a black car. Beads well too, great for in between full on waxing.


----------



## DAVECOV

Tank full of V power Nitro + 

Dave.


----------



## Templar

DAVECOV said:


> Tank full of V power Nitro +
> 
> Dave.


How do you find that stuff..any good ?


----------



## DAVECOV

Templar said:


> DAVECOV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tank full of V power Nitro +
> 
> Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you find that stuff..any good ?
Click to expand...

Rocket ship


----------



## Patrizio72

DAVECOV said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAVECOV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tank full of V power Nitro +
> 
> Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you find that stuff..any good ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rocket ship
Click to expand...

My shell garage down the road is being rebuilt, fingers crossed they have a pump of this tuff! :lol:


----------



## Hunnipot

I have used megs ultimate quick detailer but it's rubbish every time. It's not shiny and glossy when I have used it.
Maybe it doesn't like the wax I use which is Bilt Hamber hydra wax- this is Amazing!
My brother's poorboy detailer was good.
I am going to google if Bilt Hamber do a detailer, their kit is excellent.


----------



## Templar

Hunnipot said:


> I have used megs ultimate quick detailer but it's rubbish every time. It's not shiny and glossy when I have used it.
> Maybe it doesn't like the wax I use which is Bilt Hamber hydra wax- this is Amazing!
> My brother's poorboy detailer was good.
> I am going to google if Bilt Hamber do a detailer, their kit is excellent.


Like you say it might not suit the bilt and hamber stuff.. works well for me and been using it for a few years now. Good for your glass too by the way.


----------



## Patrizio72

Hunnipot said:


> I have used megs ultimate quick detailer but it's rubbish every time. It's not shiny and glossy when I have used it.
> Maybe it doesn't like the wax I use which is Bilt Hamber hydra wax- this is Amazing!
> My brother's poorboy detailer was good.
> I am going to google if Bilt Hamber do a detailer, their kit is excellent.


Bilt Hamber are great


----------



## Patrizio72

A couple of little accessories, might spray the keyring cover Misano Red :wink:


----------



## paul4281

Second tank of petrol this week....


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

paul4281 said:


> Second tank of petrol this week....


Blimey and not even a v6!


----------



## paul4281

35mphspeedlimit said:


> paul4281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second tank of petrol this week....
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey and not even a v6!
Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## RobHardy

Patrizio72 said:


> A couple of little accessories, might spray the keyring cover Misano Red :wink:


Got the key ring already


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paul4281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second tank of petrol this week....
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey and not even a v6!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!
Click to expand...

I used to get through a tank a week in my Mark 1 V6 and my daily drive was only six miles and I live on an Island 7 miles by 3!


----------



## Patrizio72

RobHardy said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of little accessories, might spray the keyring cover Misano Red :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the key ring already
Click to expand...

 I hope its not too big, my current keyring has the Audi rings on it and its bloody annoying when it constantly knocks against my kneecap! 
I meant spray the key cover misano red not the keyring lol


----------



## Patrizio72

Some Misano Red spray paint and lacquer :lol:


----------



## glospete

Patrizio72 said:


> but does it do as good a job as a wax? my waxing skills get rid of scuffs and swirls, not just make it look shiny :wink:


So what do you use Pat?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

20L jerry can...

Track day :twisted:


----------



## Nyxx

Have a great day, all of you.


----------



## Seansy

Exhaust!


----------



## Templar

More petrol !!!


----------



## wlondoner

Black Caliper paint for my black TT

Painted them red last week thought it made the car look cheap black really works massive improvement


----------



## Templar

wlondoner said:


> Black Caliper paint for my black TT
> 
> Painted them red last week thought it made the car look cheap black really works massive improvement


I've used Hammerite smooth in silver to paint the calipers on my black TT, good stuff and it lasts well. Used the black on other cars that I've had and never had any issues with it.

How much is caliper paint these days ?


----------



## wlondoner

It's only £11 and I hardly used any of it! Bargain!!


----------



## MoreGooderTT

I bought some ForeverBLACK and restored my rear valance. It looks better than when I picked it up at the dealer. Now the "black" valance is actually black, not charcoal grey.

Before:









After three coats and almost dry:









And, after a bit more time to dry it's now perfect:


----------



## Patrizio72

Fabsil, went on a treat


----------



## Templar

MoreGooderTT said:


> I bought some ForeverBLACK and restored my rear valance. It looks better than when I picked it up at the dealer. Now the "black" valance is actually black, not charcoal grey.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three coats and almost dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, after a bit more time to dry it's now perfect:


What is that stuff, is it a paint of some sort or a colour restorer ?


----------



## Gogga

Bought some Zymol Cleaner Wax, not tried it yet as the weather went quite cold and it kept trying to rain. One for next weekend I think [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MoreGooderTT

Templar said:


> What is that stuff, is it a paint of some sort or a colour restorer ?


http://www.amazon.com/Forever-Black-Bum ... B000FOIJXQ


----------



## Templar

MoreGooderTT said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is that stuff, is it a paint of some sort or a colour restorer ?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Forever-Black-Bum ... B000FOIJXQ
Click to expand...

Thanks for that..I'd never heard of it before this post


----------



## Patrizio72

Keyring delivered this morning just a little thing but perfectly formed


----------



## beepcake

Patrizio72 said:


> Keyring delivered this morning just a little thing but perfectly formed


Is that part of Stage III, previous keyring couldn't take the torque ?


----------



## Patrizio72

beepcake said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keyring delivered this morning just a little thing but perfectly formed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that part of Stage III, previous keyring couldn't take the torque ?
Click to expand...

No, previous Audi rings keyring was almost as annoying as the brake squeal issue, kept knocking against my kneecap! and you know im a bit partial to some leather


----------



## moro anis

I think the red stitching (hope it's Misano) is a nice touch for the co-ordinated and discerning driver.


----------



## glospete

Patrizio72 said:


> just a little thing but perfectly formed


Just like your wife says LOL


----------



## Patrizio72

glospete said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a little thing but perfectly formed
> 
> 
> 
> Just like your wife says LOL
Click to expand...

Its not the size that counts


----------



## Patrizio72

moro anis said:


> I think the red stitching (hope it's Misano) is a nice touch for the co-ordinated and discerning driver.


Yeah if the stitching wasn't red I wouldn't have got it :wink: im also getting a case for the key and spraying that Misano :lol:


----------



## beepcake

McGards to replace the crappy Audi locking wheel nut.. noticed I'm missing a few bolt covers now though, so need to get the part number for those and order a few :?


----------



## muddy

Some new wiper blades and a new tyre.


----------



## Patrizio72

beepcake said:


> McGards to replace the crappy Audi locking wheel nut.. noticed I'm missing a few bolt covers now though, so need to get the part number for those and order a few :?


Completely unrelated but just to confirm its started raining and there's some nice beading, you know what I mean nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## beepcake

Patrizio72 said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> McGards to replace the crappy Audi locking wheel nut.. noticed I'm missing a few bolt covers now though, so need to get the part number for those and order a few :?
> 
> 
> 
> Completely unrelated but just to confirm its started raining and there's some nice beading, you know what I mean nudge nudge wink wink
Click to expand...

When it stops go out and blow on it


----------



## AlexA

During the last couple of weeks I've splashed out on a couple of things for my TT.

DA polisher + Autoglym compounds and pads
Oil
Alu wing mirrors


----------



## Patrizio72




----------



## Patrizio72

AlexA said:


> During the last couple of weeks I've splashed out on a couple of things for my TT.
> 
> DA polisher + Autoglym compounds and pads
> Oil
> Alu wing mirrors


Glad someone still likes the Alu mirrors


----------



## Lyons

Black mirror housings.


----------



## Patrizio72

DOH!


----------



## Lyons

Lol. My car is silver though, so aluminium wouldn't suit it.


----------



## cpuckers

Just ordered a reversing camera that is mounted into a number plate surround, it has LEDs for night vision and also the reversing guidelines, this will be connected to my pioneer HU. Getting it fitted on Wednesday, will post pics once done


----------



## Patrizio72

Lyons said:


> Lol. My car is silver though, so aluminium wouldn't suit it.


Black mirrors on silver car is perfect


----------



## stuarTTdi

Just bought a DTUK tunin gbox for my 2013 2.0tdi 170bhp - loving it!
was thinking of lowering it but i dont want to kill the ride as its already firm - any advice please?? :?


----------



## maryanne1986

lowering and spacing for the TT :mrgreen:


----------



## Patrizio72

maryanne1986 said:


> lowering and spacing for the TT :mrgreen:


nicely lowered, any pics?


----------



## AlexA

Patrizio72 said:


> AlexA said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the last couple of weeks I've splashed out on a couple of things for my TT.
> 
> DA polisher + Autoglym compounds and pads
> Oil
> Alu wing mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> Glad someone still likes the Alu mirrors
Click to expand...

My car is also Misano red and I think it should look good along with my silver RS6 alloys. I'm having them fitted on Monday by Audi as I wasn't confident enough to do it myself.


----------



## maryanne1986

Patrizio72 said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lowering and spacing for the TT :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> nicely lowered, any pics?
Click to expand...

when its back ill get some up babe  hopefully they arnt to busy and it will be done before end of business today  excited


----------



## T7GTK

stuarTTdi said:


> Just bought a DTUK tunin gbox for my 2013 2.0tdi 170bhp - loving it!
> was thinking of lowering it but i dont want to kill the ride as its already firm - any advice please?? :?


Review please!


----------



## Patrizio72

maryanne1986 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lowering and spacing for the TT :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> nicely lowered, any pics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when its back ill get some up babe  hopefully they arnt to busy and it will be done before end of business today  excited
Click to expand...

brill, look forward to seeing it


----------



## Templar

Patrizio72 said:


> Lyons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. My car is silver though, so aluminium wouldn't suit it.
> 
> 
> 
> Black mirrors on silver car is perfect
Click to expand...

Bit like silver mirrors on a black car.. tie in nicely with the petrol cap, silver roll over hoops and silver wheels


----------



## Templar

AlexA said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlexA said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the last couple of weeks I've splashed out on a couple of things for my TT.
> 
> DA polisher + Autoglym compounds and pads
> Oil
> Alu wing mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> Glad someone still likes the Alu mirrors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My car is also Misano red and I think it should look good along with my silver RS6 alloys. I'm having them fitted on Monday by Audi as I wasn't confident enough to do it myself.
Click to expand...

What price did Audi give to fit the mirror caps, labour only ?


----------



## Patrizio72

Templar said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. My car is silver though, so aluminium wouldn't suit it.
> 
> 
> 
> Black mirrors on silver car is perfect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bit like silver mirrors on a black car.. tie in nicely with the petrol cap, silver roll over hoops and silver wheels
Click to expand...

Very true indeed


----------



## stuarTTdi

T7GTK said:


> stuarTTdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a DTUK tunin gbox for my 2013 2.0tdi 170bhp - loving it!
> was thinking of lowering it but i dont want to kill the ride as its already firm - any advice please?? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Review please!
Click to expand...

Yeah really please with the system - contacted Andrew from DTUK who sold me a crd-t system that connects to the fuel and boost sensor. The worst part was the fitting although I was told this before ordering!!(you can run the system fuel only but i wanted the most power out of the car). I had to jack the car up aand remove the under tray to access the boost sensor - didn't sound too bad but the TT is too low to drive up my car ramps! :x which i found out later!!

The system has 4 maps but i left it on the setting recommended by Andrew - the car drives much better! bags more torque,
really impresed overall! - i've been looking on various forums vag related regarding remaps and tuning boxes, DTUK seemed to be getting decent reviews, plus I was told the only way to remap my car was to have the ecu opened up which was the main reason I went for the tunig box.

had the car on a rolling road at motoscope in Northalerton at the weekend and was really pleased with the results - 
Run 1: 218.5 bhp and 327.3 lbft torque
Run 2: 219.8 bhp and 327.3 lbft torque

I've got the graph at home I'll take a pic and upload it!


----------



## T7GTK

That sounds awesome Stu. So which option did you get on their website? Is it the CRD2 box or the pedalbox thing?

EDIT - Just re-read your first line 

Might go for this myself!


----------



## stuarTTdi

T7GTK said:


> That sounds awesome Stu. So which option did you get on their website? Is it the CRD2 box or the pedalbox thing?
> 
> EDIT - Just re-read your first line
> 
> Might go for this myself!


the crd2 goes to the fuel sensor only but Andrew did me a deal for the crdt (fuel plus boost) which connects to the fuel plus boost... he gave me a discount code DAN80 which gave 80.00 discount off list price... great guys straight talking..


----------



## stuarTTdi

stuarTTdi said:


> T7GTK said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds awesome Stu. So which option did you get on their website? Is it the CRD2 box or the pedalbox thing?
> 
> EDIT - Just re-read your first line
> 
> Might go for this myself!
> 
> 
> 
> the crd2 goes to the fuel sensor only but Andrew did me a deal for the crdt (fuel plus boost) which connects to the fuel plus boost... he gave me a discount code DAN80 which gave 80.00 discount off list price... great guys straight talking..
Click to expand...

hopefully this will be ok?

http://www.diesel-performance.co.uk/vehicle-audi_tt_2.0-tdi-170-ps-cr-stage-2-(crd-t)


----------



## stuarTTdi

any advice on the lowering springs would be really helpful please...
I've lowered cars before in the past and the ride has been rubbish - i think the tt will have a better stance lowered but not at the expence of a harsh ride..


----------



## Templar

stuarTTdi said:


> any advice on the lowering springs would be really helpful please...
> I've lowered cars before in the past and the ride has been rubbish - i think the tt will have a better stance lowered but not at the expence of a harsh ride..


Check this out see if it helps any.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=322707


----------



## AlexA

Templar said:


> AlexA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad someone still likes the Alu mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> My car is also Misano red and I think it should look good along with my silver RS6 alloys. I'm having them fitted on Monday by Audi as I wasn't confident enough to do it myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What price did Audi give to fit the mirror caps, labour only ?
Click to expand...

They gave me an estimate of 1200 SEK (I'm in Sweden), labour only, which matches the 0,8h listed in the KB as I believe their hourly rate is 1500 SEK.


----------



## GCTTS

Chrome exhaust tips - should get them fitted tomorrow.


----------



## M8rksimons

Goodies for my new car...Led number plate lights, double din head unit adapter, pioneer app radio 2, tank of fuel and a bottle of redex.


----------



## stuarTTdi

Templar said:


> stuarTTdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> any advice on the lowering springs would be really helpful please...
> I've lowered cars before in the past and the ride has been rubbish - i think the tt will have a better stance lowered but not at the expence of a harsh ride..
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out see if it helps any.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=322707
Click to expand...

thanks Templar


----------



## TT-driver

Bought a new air filter (OEM) and diverter valve today.

Filter is in already. Hopefully this weekend the diverter valve is on the agenda. The old one (06F145710C) is still the original one. I don't know if it's leaking, but I don't want to find out through performance loss or worse warning lights. So preventative replacement.


----------



## rich2891

Goodies for my car, well a black quattro badge with red writing for the front grill and chrome and red TT emblems for the back, both courtesy of ebay. And waiting for me at the post office are my 3/4 size number plates

Richard


----------



## DAVECOV

Audi Logo puddle lights fitted today 8)










Dave.


----------



## ricka

New timing belt and coil springs 

Would have preferred 'puddle lights'....... :wink:


----------



## wlondoner

Chrome exhaust trim! Why did I not get this before now???


----------



## xxxcorps

Cup holder ashtray...


----------



## Neptune

Got my RNS-E fitted and working with my Parrot MKi9100

[album]1816[/album]

And got a set of McGuard locking nuts to McGuard my newly refurbed alloys.

[album]1815[/album]


----------



## tinpanally

A new garden hose and Karcher extension hose. On the way home I went to the local scrap merchants and bought a steel wheel, which I mounted to my garage wall for hose storage.
*How lucky we are* the scrapy's was an eye opener their is some poor sods buying brake and suspension parts to keep their cars running.


----------



## stuarTTdi

stuarTTdi said:


> stuarTTdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T7GTK said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds awesome Stu. So which option did you get on their website? Is it the CRD2 box or the pedalbox thing?
> 
> EDIT - Just re-read your first line
> 
> Might go for this myself!
> 
> 
> 
> the crd2 goes to the fuel sensor only but Andrew did me a deal for the crdt (fuel plus boost) which connects to the fuel plus boost... he gave me a discount code DAN80 which gave 80.00 discount off list price... great guys straight talking..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hopefully this will be ok?
> 
> heres the dyno run as promised!!
> 
> http://www.diesel-performance.co.uk/vehicle-audi_tt_2.0-tdi-170-ps-cr-stage-2-(crd-t)
Click to expand...


----------



## Patrizio72

I haven't bought anything today, skint


----------



## stuarTTdi

just replaced the badges.... much happier wih the black ones!!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Topped her up to the brim with £40 worth of V Power Nitro. & a couple of gallon cans for the XR3.  
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs

Just a new one


----------



## melltt

Piece of aluminium at B&Q to repair glove box bracket.


----------



## AlexA

Last night I ordered Autoglym SRP, Fast Glass, Menzerna polish and pads and today I had my new alu mirrors fitted by a dealer.


----------



## RockKramer

Sunday... Second tank of V Power, switched about 3 weeks ago and definitely notice the difference.
Yesterday ordered:
Raceglaze Signature Series 55 wax kit. 
Auto Finesse ObliTarate-tar, honeydew and grime remover
Auto Finesse Iron Out, decontaminant...
Currently have Autoglym HD paint cleanser and HD wax which are excellent products but I fancied something that's a bit of a step up. I really wanted to go with the Werkstat Carnuaba kit but I just couldn't get past the 6-8 weeks durability.


----------



## glospete

AlexA said:


> Last night I ordered a Autoglym SRP, Fast Glass, Menzerna polish and pads and today I had my new alu mirrors fitted by a dealer.


They look stunning particularly on your red car. How much did they cost including fitting?


----------



## Patrizio72

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Topped her up to the brim with £40 worth of V Power Nitro. & a couple of gallon cans for the XR3.
> Hoggy.


Do you have a special 'Nitro' switch now too? :wink:


----------



## AlexA

glospete said:


> AlexA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I ordered a Autoglym SRP, Fast Glass, Menzerna polish and pads and today I had my new alu mirrors fitted by a dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> They look stunning particularly on your red car. How much did they cost including fitting?
Click to expand...

Thanks! The covers cost me £157 used from eBay and the fitting was 1171 SEK (0,8 hours) at an Audi main dealer.


----------



## Sean225

One of these recommended by Patrizio


----------



## Patrizio72

Sean225 said:


> One of these recommended by Patrizio


Nice, the most discrete aerial for a roadster I have ever seen 
I recently sprayed mine matt black and it looks the part matching the bottom section more


----------



## Sean225

Patrizio72 said:


> Sean225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these recommended by Patrizio
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, the most discrete aerial for a roadster I have ever seen
> I recently sprayed mine matt black and it looks the part matching the bottom section more
Click to expand...

Nice, I might try and get the bottom bit off and spray it all white.

How long did yours take to come, did the guys provide you with any tracking number?

I just sent an email and they sent back a Paypal request for payment.


----------



## Patrizio72

Hmm not sure how long it took, was a while back as I originally got it for my TTS maybe a couple of weeks tops? 
Having it in body colour would be pretty cool, not sure how easy it is to get the bottom section off as its a watertight seal... would be interesting if you manage to take it off and back on successfully.


----------



## Patrizio72

Sean225 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these recommended by Patrizio
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, the most discrete aerial for a roadster I have ever seen
> I recently sprayed mine matt black and it looks the part matching the bottom section more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, I might try and get the bottom bit off and spray it all white.
> 
> How long did yours take to come, did the guys provide you with any tracking number?
> 
> I just sent an email and they sent back a Paypal request for payment.
Click to expand...

Yeo I paid them via paypal and it soon came


----------



## Sean225

Hmm in that case ill give it 5 min tops trying to remove the bottom overwise ill get leave it, dont want to damage the wrap either.

Cant wait for it to come..final change to the exterior I say.......well maybe some new shoes in the future :roll:


----------



## Alexjh

This:

to replace the crappy AMI and Bluetooth restrictions!

http://www.carcommunications.co.uk/car- ... th-car-kit


----------



## Alexjh

Sean225 said:


> One of these recommended by Patrizio


 

Looks like a VERy errect Nipple :lol: :roll:


----------



## beepcake

Alexjh said:


> This:
> 
> to replace the crappy AMI and Bluetooth restrictions!
> 
> http://www.carcommunications.co.uk/car- ... th-car-kit


Cool, been thinking of buying one of these for a while. Getting it fitted or fitting it yourself?


----------



## Alexjh

beepcake said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> to replace the crappy AMI and Bluetooth restrictions!
> 
> http://www.carcommunications.co.uk/car- ... th-car-kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, been thinking of buying one of these for a while. Getting it fitted or fitting it yourself?
Click to expand...

Myself. Shouldn't be too much trouble the Unit goes behind the Head unit (so i got the "keys" to release it. You disconnect the AMI and Factory BT .

(i don't see any reason to pull the Factory BT out) i will leave it in place and can always take the better BT adapter with me if i sell the car.

The guy said that because i have AMI and BT already the headunit will be "Enabled" if you don't have BT or AMI there is a chance you need VAGCOM to "Enable" the features on the headunit.


----------



## beepcake

Alexjh said:


> Myself. Shouldn't be too much trouble the Unit goes behind the Head unit (so i got the "keys" to release it. You disconnect the AMI and Factory BT .
> 
> (i don't see any reason to pull the Factory BT out) i will leave it in place and can always take the better BT adapter with me if i sell the car.
> 
> The guy said that because i have AMI and BT already the headunit will be "Enabled" if you don't have BT or AMI there is a chance you need VAGCOM to "Enable" the features on the headunit.


I have a VAGCOM so that wouldn't be a problem, the only thing that concerned me is routing the microphone - are you re-using the factory fit one or having to route a new one somewhere?


----------



## Sean225

Alexjh said:


> Sean225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these recommended by Patrizio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a VERy errect Nipple :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: or a very small something else


----------



## davelincs

Took it out for a blast, wonderful


----------



## Alexjh

beepcake said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myself. Shouldn't be too much trouble the Unit goes behind the Head unit (so i got the "keys" to release it. You disconnect the AMI and Factory BT .
> 
> (i don't see any reason to pull the Factory BT out) i will leave it in place and can always take the better BT adapter with me if i sell the car.
> 
> The guy said that because i have AMI and BT already the headunit will be "Enabled" if you don't have BT or AMI there is a chance you need VAGCOM to "Enable" the features on the headunit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a VAGCOM so that wouldn't be a problem, the only thing that concerned me is routing the microphone - are you re-using the factory fit one or having to route a new one somewhere?
Click to expand...

hope to re-use factory one. Need to find it first though...  Will read instructions as much as i can before i start taking things out of the car. also hoping the head unit works after loosing power though maybe i should try to keep it plugged in! 
(thinking code entry)


----------



## beepcake

Alexjh said:


> hope to re-use factory one. Need to find it first though...  Will read instructions as much as i can before i start taking things out of the car. also hoping the head unit works after loosing power though maybe i should try to keep it plugged in!
> (thinking code entry)


Code entry won't be a problem (assuming you have the Audi stereo) - it only asks for it if you put it in another car.

Routing the mic up to where it's meant to go looks like a massive pain in the a**e, and I'm not sure I trust a fitter to rip my car to bits, that's the main reason I haven't ordered one yet.


----------



## Alexjh

beepcake said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> hope to re-use factory one. Need to find it first though...  Will read instructions as much as i can before i start taking things out of the car. also hoping the head unit works after loosing power though maybe i should try to keep it plugged in!
> (thinking code entry)
> 
> 
> 
> Code entry won't be a problem (assuming you have the Audi stereo) - it only asks for it if you put it in another car.
> 
> Routing the mic up to where it's meant to go looks like a massive pain in the a**e, and I'm not sure I trust a fitter to rip my car to bits, that's the main reason I haven't ordered one yet.
Click to expand...

Will let you know but i'm hoping its a headphone type jack into the existing BT module and then i just take that to the new one.. i'll let you know


----------



## Patrizio72

Alexjh said:


> Sean225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these recommended by Patrizio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a VERy errect Nipple :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

You could hang your coat on that


----------



## Neptune

beepcake said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> hope to re-use factory one. Need to find it first though...  Will read instructions as much as i can before i start taking things out of the car. also hoping the head unit works after loosing power though maybe i should try to keep it plugged in!
> (thinking code entry)
> 
> 
> 
> Code entry won't be a problem (assuming you have the Audi stereo) - it only asks for it if you put it in another car.
> 
> Routing the mic up to where it's meant to go looks like a massive pain in the a**e, and I'm not sure I trust a fitter to rip my car to bits, that's the main reason I haven't ordered one yet.
Click to expand...

I've got my mic here:-

[album]1816[/album]

Works perfectly.


----------



## Neptune

And today I bought an all weather car cover. Going offshore tomorrow, so she's gonna be sat in the long term parking lot for a few weeks.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_565261_langId_-1_categoryId_165611

[album]1849[/album]


----------



## illingworth22

Alexjh said:


> This:
> 
> to replace the crappy AMI and Bluetooth restrictions!
> 
> http://www.carcommunications.co.uk/car- ... th-car-kit


Alex, Did you get this fitted and if so would you recommend it? I can feel the need for a full writeup  Dose it do what it says on the box? I have a Pioneer head unit and together with my Bose and AMI set up I can't figure if I install the Pioneer 8500BT or get one of these and keep the current Symphony.


----------



## Alexjh

illingworth22 said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> to replace the crappy AMI and Bluetooth restrictions!
> 
> http://www.carcommunications.co.uk/car- ... th-car-kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, Did you get this fitted and if so would you recommend it? I can feel the need for a full writeup  Dose it do what it says on the box? I have a Pioneer head unit and together with my Bose and AMI set up I can't figure if I install the Pioneer 8500BT or get one of these and keep the current Symphony.
Click to expand...

Bought online today, Delivered tomorrow to me in UK (Popping back this week).

I will try and fit it first thing Sunday evening once i am back in Germany or Monday and take photos/ Stages of how I did it. Since this was a main "Pain" to me with my new TT.

and for £169 for something universal I can take with me from car to car I don't mind, or I can, I'm sure; get a few £ on eBay if I sell the TT. I'm hoping to keep the RS a good 3+ Years  so I doubt it.


----------



## Patrizio72

some more toys for the car, skeleton housing, LCD back screen and external mic for the GoPro


----------



## Templar

Yeah Pat..they're good..great quality footage.
We use the HD gropro hero 3 for skydiving, robust too


----------



## Patrizio72

Templar said:


> Yeah Pat..they're good..great quality footage.
> We use the HD gropro hero 3 for skydiving, robust too


Yeah they are very good and really popular now. I had to get an external mic that could cope with the wind from driving the car at pace and this one is superb, comes with 2 different socks that completely eliminate any distortion in sound. Cant wait to give it a blast and get a true reflection of sound from the car


----------



## Templar

Patrizio72 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Pat..they're good..great quality footage.
> We use the HD gropro hero 3 for skydiving, robust too
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are very good and really popular now. I had to get an external mic that could cope with the wind from driving the car at pace and this one is superb, comes with 2 different socks that completely eliminate any distortion in sound. Cant wait to give it a blast and get a true reflection of sound from the car
Click to expand...

Give it go on the back of the car too..exhausts can really suprise you as you go through the rev band. The footage is good looking back for a change as well.


----------



## Kinnard

Fixed rear spoiler,painted and fitted.
Has taken a year to decide do I prefer the pop up or the fixed but I'm really pleased with the look of the fixed now I can see it in the flesh.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Kinnard said:


> Fixed rear spoiler,painted and fitted.
> Has taken a year to decide do I prefer the pop up or the fixed but I'm really pleased with the look of the fixed now I can see it in the flesh.


Shouldn't have any trouble spotting you now! Looks good.


----------



## IC_HOTT

stuarTTdi said:


> T7GTK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuarTTdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a DTUK tunin gbox for my 2013 2.0tdi 170bhp - loving it!
> 
> had the car on a rolling road at motoscope in Northalerton at the weekend and was really pleased with the results -
> Run 1: 218.5 bhp and 327.3 lbft torque
> Run 2: 219.8 bhp and 327.3 lbft torque
> I've got the graph at home I'll take a pic and upload it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What was the cost of the rolling road service and comments since on the DTUK unit ?


----------



## .Griff.

Kinnard said:


> Fixed rear spoiler,painted and fitted.
> Has taken a year to decide do I prefer the pop up or the fixed but I'm really pleased with the look of the fixed now I can see it in the flesh.


Any more pics at all? Would you mind outlining the costs involved? (Spoiler, prep/paint, fitting etc)


----------



## Kinnard

Sure here's a few more pics.
As to cost I can't really give you an accurate price, I work in a panel shop so paint and fitting done myself. The cost of spoiler and fitting kits were around the £430 mark however I did have some staff discount on that but not a lot.


----------



## moro anis

Really suits it.


----------



## Kinnard

moro anis said:


> Really suits it.


Thanks 
Really pleased I fitted it,have been unsure of the look of the fixed spoiler as I have only seen it in pictures but I must say it looks better in the flesh.


----------



## Patrizio72

Templar said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Pat..they're good..great quality footage.
> We use the HD gropro hero 3 for skydiving, robust too
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are very good and really popular now. I had to get an external mic that could cope with the wind from driving the car at pace and this one is superb, comes with 2 different socks that completely eliminate any distortion in sound. Cant wait to give it a blast and get a true reflection of sound from the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it go on the back of the car too..exhausts can really suprise you as you go through the rev band. The footage is good looking back for a change as well.
Click to expand...

Will do, I also have an extension lead for the mic so I can keep the mic at the back near exhaust and camera elsewhere for full effect


----------



## Anakin

TT Logo on fuel cap painted body colour. (fuel cap and spoiler uprights in L8AU matt)


----------



## Patrizio72

Anakin said:


> TT Logo on fuel cap painted body colour. (fuel cap and spoiler uprights in L8AU matt)


Nice touch  how was it done?


----------



## Anakin

Patrizio72 said:


> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> TT Logo on fuel cap painted body colour. (fuel cap and spoiler uprights in L8AU matt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice touch  how was it done?
Click to expand...

by hand (not mine) :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

Anakin said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> TT Logo on fuel cap painted body colour. (fuel cap and spoiler uprights in L8AU matt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice touch  how was it done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by hand (not mine) :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: masked off and sprayed I presume


----------



## ajayp

Anakin said:


> TT Logo on fuel cap painted body colour. (fuel cap and spoiler uprights in L8AU matt)


Nice!


----------



## Sean225

Arrived yesterday fitted today.


----------



## stepomfret

A tub of Swissvax best of show to apply to my freshly detailed TT










Saturday saw the TT booked in at Shark Performance for a Stage 1 remap.

£1100 spent in 4 days. Time to shut the wallet :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

stepomfret said:


> A tub of Swissvax best of show to apply to my freshly detailed TT
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday saw the TT booked in at Shark Performance for a Stage 1 remap.
> 
> £1100 spent in 4 days. Time to shut the wallet :lol:


Far too shiny! :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

Sean225 said:


> Arrived yesterday fitted today.


Looks great dude


----------



## Sean225

Patrizio72 said:


> Sean225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived yesterday fitted today.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great dude
Click to expand...

Thumbs up for the recommendation mate.


----------



## Patrizio72

There's nothing worse than that long twisted OEM thing


----------



## hung0190

R8 ceramic for my tt rs ))
Need to have a red paint though, than i will put em on my rs


----------



## Templar

hung0190 said:


> R8 ceramic for my tt rs ))
> Need to have a red paint though, than i will put em on my rs


Nice..bet they were a pretty penny.
Why do you want to change the colour of the calipers ?


----------



## temporarychicken

Templar said:


> hung0190 said:
> 
> 
> 
> R8 ceramic for my tt rs ))
> Need to have a red paint though, than i will put em on my rs
> 
> 
> 
> Nice..bet they were a pretty penny.
> Why do you want to change the colour of the calipers ?
Click to expand...

Good question - red will be a bit Porsche-esque. I'd stay with the understaded RS colour scheme!!!!

Your money though


----------



## Jarndyce

Sean225 said:


> Arrived yesterday fitted today.


Looks good.
I saw Pat's post regarding this.
And radio reception is unaffected? What about mobile reception? Do you have a phone cradle? (I assume that uses the same aerial)


----------



## hung0190

I have a misAnored tt rs plus and black wheels
Thats why i paint em red


----------



## Sean225

Jarndyce said:


> Sean225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived yesterday fitted today.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> I saw Pat's post regarding this.
> And radio reception is unaffected? What about mobile reception? Do you have a phone cradle? (I assume that uses the same aerial)
Click to expand...

Yeah unaffected exactly the same as the OEM aerial. I don't have a cradle but an aftermarket head unit with parrot integration so this would use the same source for the phone reception and that was also fine when I made a call the other day.

So far so good id say the cheapest best mod for a Roadster.... Actually take that back the LED reg bulbs upgrade is cheaper but this is easily the second.


----------



## Patrizio72

Is it relatively easy to LED the plate light?


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS

Some Forge and H&R parts


----------



## KIFOO

stepomfret said:


> A tub of Swissvax best of show to apply to my freshly detailed TT
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday saw the TT booked in at Shark Performance for a Stage 1 remap.
> 
> £1100 spent in 4 days. Time to shut the wallet :lol:


U will be very satisfied with best of show ,gave mine another coat today just before the rain ,very easy to put on and take off.


----------



## neil7545

Some new wheels for me.


----------



## Patrizio72

neil7545 said:


> Some new wheels for me.


R8 style replicas?


----------



## glospete

A trip tonight to see Eric Clapton in concert at NEC !! Incredible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean225

Car Fire Extinguisher, Installed in the boot!


----------



## Patrizio72

Sean225 said:


> Car Fire Extinguisher, Installed in the boot!


Well there certainly won't be any chance of the BOSE amp catching fire in the back. Lol


----------



## Templar

Patrizio72 said:


> Sean225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car Fire Extinguisher, Installed in the boot!
> 
> 
> 
> Well there certainly won't be any chance of the BOSE amp catching fire in the back. Lol
Click to expand...

Hahaha.. :lol:


----------



## glospete

A Specialised Covers Indoor Cover for my new TT - so it can be nice and warm and protected in its garage! Beautiful quality and fits perfectly. Yes I know want to look at it all the time but life's a trade-off!


----------



## Nyxx

Like it, you mind me asking..

How much ?
Where from?


----------



## Shug750S

New SatNav. Top end Garmin, active traffic, Bluetooth and voice control. Mainly for TT but will rotate in other cars. Can't see the point of paying a grand per car for built in when you can swap around.


----------



## moro anis

Mind you don't scratch the paint or is it only for when it's clean?


----------



## Patrizio72

I had no end of bodywork scuffing with full and half covers, they were outdoor ones though but i have vowed never to use one again


----------



## glospete

Nyxx said:


> Like it, you mind me asking..
> 
> How much ?
> Where from?


Came from http://www.specialisedcovers.com/car-covers/prestige.html - made in England and great quality. They make the OEM covers for Audi, Bentley and a host of other makes. I bought it with a caravan towing cover and I know the owner but the usual price is £249 but they make various types.



moro anis said:


> Mind you don't scratch the paint or is it only for when it's clean?


Yep, I've told the TT that it only gets to go under the cover when it's completely clean (actually that sounds slightly dodgy now I re-read it!)



Patrizio72 said:


> I had no end of bodywork scuffing with full and half covers, they were outdoor ones though but i have vowed never to use one again


No Pat, I'd never use an outdoor cover either. This is just for the garage.


----------



## Audiphil

A tank of fuel which has gone up in price again:-(


----------



## davelincs

£60 of momentum


----------



## Templar

Some more Megs ultimate quik detailer after using a load at TT on the Quay on Friday to get 4 hours worth of fly SWAT from the front of my car.


----------



## ants

Treated my front two wheels to a balance on the Hunter Road force machine to stop the 80-85mph wheel vibration - Worked a treat


----------



## Inked

RNS-E
Sweet & Lovin it!.... :lol:


----------



## Templar

A bottle of Poorboys QD+ and a dozen Micro-pro polishing clothes.


----------



## rossored

is that your job for the weekend Jase ????????


----------



## Patrizio72

Turtle Wax ICE Rapid Drying Shampoo.
Turtle Wax ICE Synthetic Paste Wax.
Turtle Wax ICE Spray Detailer.

I am not promoting turtle wax ice if that's what you think, trust me!


----------



## raugusto

KLEERS The Carbon UV Protector 
OSIR O-Smear


----------



## flappas

Full Tank of petrol £92 quid From motorway service station Well it was the good stuff.


----------



## Templar

rossored said:


> is that your job for the weekend Jase ????????


If I get chance John..but will see. Hot days and black cars = difficult wash. Might try the QD+ as a drying aid 8)


----------



## V6RUL

V3s


----------



## Templar

Patrizio72 said:


> Turtle Wax ICE Rapid Drying Shampoo.
> Turtle Wax ICE Synthetic Paste Wax.
> Turtle Wax ICE Spray Detailer.
> 
> I am not promoting turtle wax ice if that's what you think, trust me!


Be interested in how you find this stuff. Me personally, don't rate the ice detailer. Tried it a while back and nearly a full bottle has been sitting on the shelf in the garage since.
Have you been on 3 for 2's at Halfrauds ?


----------



## TT-driver

Patrizio72 said:


> Turtle Wax ICE Synthetic Paste Wax.


A fine wax. Hides minor scratches well, lasts about 3-4 months, nice shine. Easy on and off and doesn't stain plastics with white marks.

I bought a dual action polisher with Monello polishes to give the TT a real good clean before waxing.


----------



## Patrizio72

Yeah they had a deal going and i needed some shampoo too so got the lot, probably won't even end up using the detailer stuff like you :/ and to be honest I think I have every wax and cleaner under the sun in my garage, I must have some kind of fetish for them


----------



## Templar

Patrizio72 said:


> Yeah they had a deal going and i needed some shampoo too so got the lot, probably won't even end up using the detailer stuff like you :/ and to be honest I think I have every wax and cleaner under the sun in my garage, I must have some kind of fetish for them


Have you tried the Mer car shampoo. .I've been using it for years, good stuff. In fact I've just purchased some more from their new range. Yet to try it, it's a bit too warm at the mo for cleaning black paint work.


----------



## TT-REX

serviced
Cambelt waterpump engine oil , DSG oil , Spark plugs , polen filter


----------



## TT-driver

Patrizio72 said:


> Yeah they had a deal going and i needed some shampoo too so got the lot, probably won't even end up using the detailer stuff like you :/ and to be honest I think I have every wax and cleaner under the sun in my garage, I must have some kind of fetish for them


Took me 30 years to buy my first real detailer stuff.... leaving lots of half finished bottles and tins behind. But I am convinced that a clean car drives better, so cleaning and waxing has to be done. OCD. :lol:


----------



## Templar

A clean car is also easier to clean


----------



## Alexjh

19" Rotors and some H&R Lowering springs 

(Rotors I bought last week)


----------



## tt-ho

didn't exactly purchase it yesterday but ..

- B&B 3" Downpipe came in the other day and will be getting it installed this week
- ST Coilovers coming in tomorrow. Want to go a bit lower than what I have now (H&R Springs) :mrgreen:


----------



## Patrizio72

How much do H&R springs go for nowadays?


----------



## Templar

A gloss black set of front & rear rings and TT badges..just need to fit em 8)


----------



## Templar

Gloss black rear badges fitted


----------



## T7GTK

Templar said:


> A gloss black set of front & rear rings and TT badges..just need to fit em 8)


Where'd you get them from?


----------



## Templar

T7GTK said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gloss black set of front & rear rings and TT badges..just need to fit em 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get them from?
Click to expand...

Yeah well pleased. I popped it on a new thread with some more pics if you want to know a bit more 8)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=341441

Jase.


----------



## ibiswhitett

Two new Bridgestone tyres for the front - got 27k out of the originals! £106 each +VAT - ouch!!


----------



## tt-ho

Patrizio72 said:


> How much do H&R springs go for nowadays?


I got my H&R for about $230USD .. so they should run less than $250 normally


----------



## Patrizio72

Some carbon fibre sunglasses for driving


----------



## Templar

Patrizio72 said:


> Some carbon fibre sunglasses for driving


What they like to see through ?


----------



## Patrizio72

Haha it's just the frame and arms that are carbon fibre


----------



## Templar

Patrizio72 said:


> Haha it's just the frame and arms that are carbon fibre


----------



## Nyxx

This  









More here
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=342793


----------



## Templar

Nyxx said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=342793


Oooh...nice. how much did that cost you ?


----------



## Nyxx

All in the link above Jase.


----------



## Templar

Should use my eyes more Dave..cheers :roll:


----------



## Templar

Got these to try in my fog lights, quality looks good and they appear well made. Will post a quick thread when I've got them fitted.


----------



## ajayp

Years tax and 2x Rear Tyres!


----------



## mullum

Patrizio72 said:


> Some carbon fibre sunglasses for driving


Bung a picture up, interested to see them ;-)


----------



## Patrizio72

mullum said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some carbon fibre sunglasses for driving
> 
> 
> 
> Bung a picture up, interested to see them ;-)
Click to expand...

http://www.smartbuyglasses.co.uk/de...gn=en_google&gclid=CI2f26C22bgCFRMPtAodEk0A0g










Aluminium frame and carbon fibre arms, very light 8)


----------



## mullum

Yeah nice, I looked at some carbon fibre sunnies a year or two ago - cant remember the brand though.
I've been wearing a pair of "Flint" Mykita sunnies for a while now - super light, hand made in Berlin :


----------



## ZephyR2

A spacesaver wheel with tyre, unused (although from a 2005 Golf  ) ..... viewtopic.php?f=19&t=355673


----------



## Patrizio72

mullum said:


> Yeah nice, I looked at some carbon fibre sunnies a year or two ago - cant remember the brand though.
> I've been wearing a pair of "Flint" Mykita sunnies for a while now - super light, hand made in Berlin :


I like those, very nice


----------



## ZephyR2

A nice shiny black tax disc holder to contrast with my Ibis white. 
Thought the standard logos on offer were a bit bland so I paid the extra to have one done to my own design .....


----------



## 71309

O/S/R tyre repaired after having (another) nail removed (£16.00).
Exterior hand wash and chamois by those East European chappies just down the road (£6.00 + £2.00 tip).


----------



## brittan

Replacement clay bars, some Menzera polishes and some polishing pads for the Megs 220.

Full clay, polish, wax etc etc in progress.

I may also get the wheels re-furbished as they're looking a bit tatty; no kerbing just tatty. 
Stand by for a 'what colour' thread :roll:


----------



## hugy

brittan said:


> Replacement clay bars, some Menzera polishes and some polishing pads for the Megs 220.
> 
> Full clay, polish, wax etc etc in progress.
> 
> I may also get the wheels re-furbished as they're looking a bit tatty; no kerbing just tatty.
> Stand by for a 'what colour' thread :roll:


Which Clay do you use.
I find mothers clay excellent


----------



## brittan

hugy said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement clay bars, some Menzera polishes and some polishing pads for the Megs 220.
> 
> Full clay, polish, wax etc etc in progress.
> 
> I may also get the wheels re-furbished as they're looking a bit tatty; no kerbing just tatty.
> Stand by for a 'what colour' thread :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Clay do you use.
> I find mothers clay excellent
Click to expand...

This time I used Sonus Ultra Fine and got good results. I've never tried Mothers clay - next time perhaps.


----------



## IC_HOTT

Osram night breaker plus to replace my fog light bulbs, make them whiter to match xenon's,

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-mainte ... eaker-plus


----------



## IC_HOTT

Templar said:


> Got these to try in my fog lights, quality looks good and they appear well made. Will post a quick thread when I've got them fitted.


C'mon then - must be fitted by now 

And some before after pics please :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT

Patrizio72 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some carbon fibre sunglasses for driving
> 
> 
> 
> Bung a picture up, interested to see them ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.smartbuyglasses.co.uk/de...gn=en_google&gclid=CI2f26C22bgCFRMPtAodEk0A0g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminium frame and carbon fibre arms, very light 8)
Click to expand...

 . . And to look through? How are they for driving , I have Oakley which are pretty good and unknown brown tinted which are actually better for driving . .


----------



## moro anis

Genuine Audi Cleaning Accessories - Leather Care


----------



## Templar

grasmere said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got these to try in my fog lights, quality looks good and they appear well made. Will post a quick thread when I've got them fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon then - must be fitted by now
> 
> And some before after pics please :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeah sorry i have fitted them, took about 15 mins in total. Need to get a suitable pic or two up. Didn't take any before though thinking people already know what the fogs looked like.


----------



## IC_HOTT

Templar said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got these to try in my fog lights, quality looks good and they appear well made. Will post a quick thread when I've got them fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon then - must be fitted by now
> 
> And some before after pics please :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sorry i have fitted them, took about 15 mins in total. Need to get a suitable pic or two up. Didn't take any before though thinking people already know what the fogs looked like.
Click to expand...

Fogs yes, but interested in how these LEDs look, and what colour


----------



## Templar

Hopefully get chance to try this before aitp5. AMDetail AM Seal. Suppose to be very good for dark metallic paints.


----------



## Patrizio72

grasmere said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some carbon fibre sunglasses for driving
> 
> 
> 
> Bung a picture up, interested to see them ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.smartbuyglasses.co.uk/de...gn=en_google&gclid=CI2f26C22bgCFRMPtAodEk0A0g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminium frame and carbon fibre arms, very light 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . . And to look through? How are they for driving , I have Oakley which are pretty good and unknown brown tinted which are actually better for driving . .
Click to expand...

Really good actually, I normally wear Raybans but these are just as good visibility.


----------



## muz1990

:lol: pat. you would wear raybans wouldn't you :lol: !!!

ive got a load of wee bits on route from ebay lol think a keyring came today.. and dare i say this.. a couple of stickers 

midpipes get fitted on saturday too!


----------



## Patrizio72

muz1990 said:


> :lol: pat. you would wear raybans wouldn't you :lol: !!!
> 
> ive got a load of wee bits on route from ebay lol think a keyring came today.. and dare i say this.. a couple of stickers
> 
> midpipes get fitted on saturday too!


Surely not a TT key ring?


----------



## muz1990

Patrizio72 said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: pat. you would wear raybans wouldn't you :lol: !!!
> 
> ive got a load of wee bits on route from ebay lol think a keyring came today.. and dare i say this.. a couple of stickers
> 
> midpipes get fitted on saturday too!
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not a TT key ring?
Click to expand...

oh the shame!!!! :lol:


----------



## muz1990

Here you go pat :lol:










Check the sellers name incidentally! Haha










Also got these lol


----------



## Patrizio72

You didn't go for the leather embossed one then :wink:
I had enough of metal dangling things bashing against my kneecap :lol:


----------



## muz1990

Patrizio72 said:


> You didn't go for the leather embossed one then :wink:
> I had enough of metal dangling things bashing against my kneecap :lol:


My deadmau5 keyring has lost an ear  so needed a quick replacement ( only ever have One keyring on my car keys :lol: plus I have a compulsive eBay problem.. Should never have bought an iPhone, they are constantly signed onto PayPal etc :lol:!! It's bloody dangerous after you've had a few cans on a Saturday night


----------



## greenson

Got myself a new plain black tax disc holder, new plates with no markings / postcodes / borders etc, debadged "TT"

starting to look a lot cleaner!


----------



## Patrizio72

muz1990 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't go for the leather embossed one then :wink:
> I had enough of metal dangling things bashing against my kneecap :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> My deadmau5 keyring has lost an ear  so needed a quick replacement ( only ever have One keyring on my car keys :lol: plus I have a compulsive eBay problem.. Should never have bought an iPhone, they are constantly signed onto PayPal etc :lol:!! It's bloody dangerous after you've had a few cans on a Saturday night
Click to expand...

Best thing that ever happened was ebay, amazon and paypal on iphone


----------



## muz1990

My debit card has burn marks from over-use.. So I doubt it would agree :lol:

Was in a sh1t mood yesterday though untill parts came in the post, cheered me up!


----------



## Templar

muz1990 said:


> My debit card has burn marks from over-use.. So I doubt it would agree :lol:
> 
> Was in a sh1t mood yesterday though untill parts came in the post, cheered me up!


Ahhh..a little retail therapy. . Always helps 8)


----------



## 71309

AutoDAB seamless integraton kit and installation instructions. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Templar

T28B said:


> AutoDAB seamless integraton kit and installation instructions. [smiley=book2.gif]


Tell us more fella.. got a link to the product ?


----------



## 71309

Sure thing: http://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/audi-retrofits/audi-digital-dab-oem-radio-tuner


----------



## Templar

Didn't get it today or even buy it for that matter.. a nice shiney Audi Sport keyring. .courtesy of aitp5


----------



## Inked

T28B said:


> Sure thing: http://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/audi-retrofits/audi-digital-dab-oem-radio-tuner


How easy is this to fit?
Great idea and like it a lot
just no good with wires [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## riano

anyone have links to any nice tax disc holders they've bought? Always wary about buying them online as sometimes they end up looking a bit cheap compared to the pics! thanks


----------



## ZephyR2

riano said:


> anyone have links to any nice tax disc holders they've bought? Always wary about buying them online as sometimes they end up looking a bit cheap compared to the pics! thanks


I got this one from http://www.taxholders.co.uk/
You can get a stock one for £20 but I paid a tenner more for my own design ....


ZephyR2 said:


>


----------



## Alexjh

Re-spray for rear bumper after reversing into my racer.
Re-spray of my winter wheels (they are slightly curbed also)
H&R Lowering Springs
K&N Panel filter.


----------



## riano

ZephyR2 said:


> riano said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have links to any nice tax disc holders they've bought? Always wary about buying them online as sometimes they end up looking a bit cheap compared to the pics! thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I got this one from http://www.taxholders.co.uk/
> You can get a stock one for £20 but I paid a tenner more for my own design ....
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

very nice, thanks for the link


----------



## Bayley

TTRS fixed rear spoiler, OSIR Black Alcantara Gear Gaiter, and respray wing mirrors to TTRS aluminium matte colour.


----------



## fox_94

Interior light kit


----------



## Templar

Bayley said:


> TTRS fixed rear spoiler, OSIR Black Alcantara Gear Gaiter, and respray wing mirrors to TTRS aluminium matte colour.


Oooh nice.. how much did the mirrors cost to get painted ?


----------



## ajayp

New....

Oil
Oil filter
Polen filter
Air filter
Haldex oil
MOT

Basically 60k service


----------



## Bayley

Templar said:


> Bayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS fixed rear spoiler, OSIR Black Alcantara Gear Gaiter, and respray wing mirrors to TTRS aluminium matte colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh nice.. how much did the mirrors cost to get painted ?
Click to expand...

See my thread matey. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=374745&hilit=Wing+mirrors


----------



## Templar

Bayley said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS fixed rear spoiler, OSIR Black Alcantara Gear Gaiter, and respray wing mirrors to TTRS aluminium matte colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh nice.. how much did the mirrors cost to get painted ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See my thread matey. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=374745&hilit=Wing+mirrors
Click to expand...

Will do :wink:


----------



## Bayley




----------



## Adams RS

Got an APR map for mine...  fun fun fun!!


----------



## muz1990

Adams RS said:


> Got an APR map for mine...  fun fun fun!!


How are you finding the difference? I've never drive a standard RS! I bought mine second hand with the map already on :lol:


----------



## Jarndyce

fox_94 said:


> Interior light kit


Interesting.
What exactly is the Interior Light Kit?


----------



## Adams RS

muz1990 said:


> Adams RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an APR map for mine...  fun fun fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> How are you finding the difference? I've never drive a standard RS! I bought mine second hand with the map already on :lol:
Click to expand...

It's alwsome.. So much more power compared to stock, nice pined back feeling


----------



## Tangerine Knight

miltek quad exhaust for the v6 
new style s line rear bumper 
tts quad valance

[all because my mate asked me to research for his 2.0 to convert to twin exhaust and discovered the exhaust for mine]


----------



## MGauky

BMC replacement filter .
Now contemplating getting my bluefin from previous car reprogrammed for this one :wink: 
Or should it be scorpion cat back !?!??


----------



## Angusthewestie

A small tin of Hammerite smooth silver ... for the rusty hubs ... no big spends today!

Not done the painting yet either :lol:


----------



## moro anis

Some Audi Leather Care and spent a good couple of hours on the interior. Looked 100% before but now looks even better.


----------



## cyzhao

Neuspeed Cold Air Intake for my 3.2 
2 100 Cell High Flow Cats
Taking my car to get Revo Stage 1 DSG and Revo Stage 2 ECU next week or next next week (depending how soon i get my parts)


----------



## Templar

cyzhao said:


> Neuspeed Cold Air Intake for my 3.2
> 2 100 Cell High Flow Cats
> Taking my car to get Revo Stage 1 DSG and Revo Stage 2 ECU next week or next next week (depending how soon i get my parts)


That's going to make a great noise


----------



## Bayley

Templar said:


> cyzhao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neuspeed Cold Air Intake for my 3.2
> 2 100 Cell High Flow Cats
> Taking my car to get Revo Stage 1 DSG and Revo Stage 2 ECU next week or next next week (depending how soon i get my parts)
> 
> 
> 
> That's going to make a great noise
Click to expand...

Did you get a big difference in proformance from a stage 1 remap? Heard its not worth it whats your views?

I do fancy it for my 3.2.


----------



## 71309

http://www.amazon.co.uk/AUDI-INGOLS...379152580&sr=8-1&keywords=ingolstadt+surround


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS

Full Milltek exhaust.


----------



## Templar

cyzhao said:


> Neuspeed Cold Air Intake for my 3.2
> 2 100 Cell High Flow Cats
> Taking my car to get Revo Stage 1 DSG and Revo Stage 2 ECU next week or next next week (depending how soon i get my parts)


Have got the work completed, interested to know how you got on with it ?


----------



## OnTheMike

Black edition front grille to replace the standard tts grey and some plasti dip to experiment with the grey rear valance... Hopefully it comes out as planned!


----------



## moro anis

Post some pictures of your results. Would be interesting to see a real life application as opposed to videos on the net.


----------



## Templar

^^ Please do ^^


----------



## OnTheMike

moro anis said:


> Post some pictures of your results. Would be interesting to see a real life application as opposed to videos on the net.


Will do. Being 'educated' by those same videos, I'm hoping they are actually an accurate reflection of how it works. Fingers crossed.


----------



## moro anis

Good luck and in theory it should be easy to remove if it doesn't work out to your satisfaction.


----------



## TheMetalMan0

OnTheMike said:


> Black edition front grille to replace the standard tts grey and some plasti dip to experiment with the grey rear valance... Hopefully it comes out as planned!


Would like to see the results of the plasti dip too and to hear how you get on with it. What colour have you gone for?


----------



## mullum

Oops wrong thread (not mk1)


----------



## OnTheMike

TheMetalMan0 said:


> OnTheMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black edition front grille to replace the standard tts grey and some plasti dip to experiment with the grey rear valance... Hopefully it comes out as planned!
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to see the results of the plasti dip too and to hear how you get on with it. What colour have you gone for?
Click to expand...

Gone for black to contrast the ibis. Since being specifically pointed out to me, the grey grille and valance on the TTS doesn't look right... Will be giving it a go on Thursday. Needs 6 coats, half an hour drying time in between coats and 8 hours at the end. Will post plenty of pics.


----------



## TheMetalMan0

OnTheMike said:


> TheMetalMan0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnTheMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black edition front grille to replace the standard tts grey and some plasti dip to experiment with the grey rear valance... Hopefully it comes out as planned!
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to see the results of the plasti dip too and to hear how you get on with it. What colour have you gone for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gone for black to contrast the ibis. Since being specifically pointed out to me, the grey grille and valance on the TTS doesn't look right... Will be giving it a go on Thursday. Needs 6 coats, half an hour drying time in between coats and 8 hours at the end. Will post plenty of pics.
Click to expand...

Sounds good! Make sure to post in a separate topic other wise I'll miss it in here


----------



## Lyons

Kufatec wiring loom for the AMI and got a quote to fit the S-Line bumper.


----------



## Wax man




----------



## Templar

What's that ?


----------



## therock

some sort of posh cock ring with a handle :? go on what is it or ill be wondering all night


----------



## brittan

I made something almost identical for my first TT - It fits behind the outer ring of one of the air vents and provides a flat area to attach the sucker mount for a sat nav unit etc.


----------



## Bayley

Templar said:


> What's that ?


Its off a human size can of beer, its the ring pull.


----------



## Wax man

cock ring - I'll have to check whether he can make it in bigger sizes!!

Now installed and in use.


----------



## jam3sc

A Ring RAC630 digital compressor - No more trips to the petrol station to check and fill my tyres.


----------



## gogs

A new set of wheel bolt covers

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## pistenheadtt

A NEW REGI !

will post pics when i am allowed to fit them on the car !


----------



## V6RUL

KW V3..








Steve


----------



## ZephyR2

Wax man said:


> cock ring - I'll have to check whether he can make it in bigger sizes!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moro anis

A nice little aerial


----------



## Templar

moro anis said:


> A nice little aerial


I like that :wink:


----------



## moro anis

Thank you.

Re number plates, I've got these for my TTS but am selling them as the guvnor wasn't impressed.


----------



## Inked

3 new 255/35/19"


----------



## thenewguy

New oil and filter, 4 new spark plugs, air filter, cam follower and pcv inc new gasket. £270 all in.


----------



## Nyxx

moro anis said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Re number plates, I've got these for my TTS but am selling them as the guvnor wasn't impressed.


You did not ask her first :lol: 
You must be young


----------



## moro anis

I did and had them on a previous TT which was 54 reg. Now I want to put them on my TTS but she doesn't like the fact that the car is 11 reg with a 54 plate. Simples?


----------



## Templar

moro anis said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Re number plates, I've got these for my TTS but am selling them as the guvnor wasn't impressed.


Thats a great reg..just checked DVLA and its available with my initials. Just need a TTS now.


----------



## Jenny H

My new plates
My initials, my next birthday,my car 

JH60 TTS

Picture wont upload for some reason


----------



## Templar

Jenny H said:


> My new plates
> My initials, my next birthday,my car
> 
> JH60 TTS
> 
> Picture wont upload for some reason


Nice


----------



## muz1990

moro anis said:


> I did and had them on a previous TT which was 54 reg. Now I want to put them on my TTS but she doesn't like the fact that the car is 11 reg with a 54 plate. Simples?


Ooo.. Bad one that, plate snobbery! :lol: no one with any car sense would expect your car to be a 2004 reg anyway, that wouldn't bother me!


----------



## Templar

muz1990 said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did and had them on a previous TT which was 54 reg. Now I want to put them on my TTS but she doesn't like the fact that the car is 11 reg with a 54 plate. Simples?
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo.. Bad one that, plate snobbery! :lol: no one with any car sense would expect your car to be a 2004 reg anyway, that wouldn't bother me!
Click to expand...

Me neither, I wouldn't give a monkeys.


----------



## moro anis

Neither would I but permission wasn't granted.


----------



## muz1990

You done the right thing Moro, the plate wasn't worth piss1ng the other half off for!


----------



## moro anis

Thanks Muz. Was patient and kept looking and found an old plate with my initials and then one digit and one more letter. Looks really smart and am pleased with it. Shouldn't have to change again.

I know each to their own and also no importance to many but it's something I like, was cheaper than a holiday and will give me great pleasure for more than 2 weeks.

It's also totally legal and no concerns about getting pulled by an enthusiastic officer.


----------



## muz1990

Very true, it's the one 'mod' that you can take with you throughout your motoring life, always worth the purchase.. I've always wanted a 2x2 plate (eg 23 MM) but I'd have better things to spend 10k on than a piece of plastic at that point. :lol:


----------



## moro anis

Mine wasn't that exclusive and fortunately a fraction of the price.


----------



## 71309

OSIR Design air vent gauge pod & OSIR Design add-on vent diffusers. 8)


----------



## muz1990

moro anis said:


> Mine wasn't that exclusive and fortunately a fraction of the price.


I'm the same, I bought MM07 MUZ when I was 17 and passed my test, mm ( murray Macdonald ) 07 was the year of my car, and Muz is my nickname, for £220 it was a worthy purchase!

I have another plate that was a gift from my old man ( also called murray ) but I don't really mind what plate I put on the RS, I've only just recieved my v5 so il make a decision soon


----------



## eastwood1875

AG Custom Wheel Cleaner, Megs spay on Detailer, Micro Fibres cloths.



Daz


----------



## Templar

I bought a replacement for the TT, a S4 Black Edition. ..wifes having my TT


----------



## eastwood1875

Templar said:


> I bought a replacement for the TT, a S4 Black Edition. ..wifes having my TT


I've just been trumped

LOL


----------



## Templar

eastwood1875 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a replacement for the TT, a S4 Black Edition. ..wifes having my TT
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been trumped
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Tell me more. ..


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

eastwood1875 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a replacement for the TT, a S4 Black Edition. ..wifes having my TT
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been trumped
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Only just!!


----------



## eastwood1875

35mphspeedlimit said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a replacement for the TT, a S4 Black Edition. ..wifes having my TT
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been trumped
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only just!!
Click to expand...

 :mrgreen:


----------



## norseman

Bought new seals for the boot so I can open it in the rain without dousing the contents.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## eastwood1875

norseman said:


> Bought new seals for the boot so I can open it in the rain without dousing the contents.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nice but not as good as Temps purchase

:lol:


----------



## frankie1888

I bought nice Audi dust caps to match the car and wheels not bad for £3!!


----------



## Templar

eastwood1875 said:


> norseman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought new seals for the boot so I can open it in the rain without dousing the contents.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Nice but not as good as Temps purchase
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

  just gotta wait for it now [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## .nayef

Audi Carbon Fiber mirror caps


----------



## Kempy72

Nothing exciting really.........

LED reverse bulbs & black front bumper grill rings -


----------



## Templar

Kempy72 said:


> Nothing exciting really.........
> 
> LED reverse bulbs & black front bumper grill rings -


Get the rings for the back too and th 'TT' emblems too..looks good 8)


----------



## Kempy72

Not yet, probably just get the rings as I think I'll de badge it at the back removing the TT RS badge :?:


----------



## rst

An Autoglym kit for cleaning the exterior and wheels  
Haven't got the car yet though aha (picking her up on Monday!)


----------



## eastwood1875

Kempy72 said:


> Not yet, probably just get the rings as I think I'll de badge it at the back removing the TT RS badge :?:


Why ?

Daz


----------



## madasapig

a train ticket to wigan a ttrs and a full tank of fuel happy days


----------



## eastwood1875

madasapig said:


> a train ticket to wigan a ttrs and a full tank of fuel happy days


We have a winner 

:mrgreen:

Daz


----------



## therock

you came to gods country , were did u buy from pal .


----------



## eastwood1875

G3 Wax, 2 applicator pads, 2 big micro-fibres

Almost there on the detailing front



Daz


----------



## eastwood1875

One of those Megs conical wheel brushes.

Mrs said she likes it too&#8230;&#8230;.

:wink:

Daz


----------



## rene2br

cargo net - only 40 us dollars total


----------



## RockKramer

Wheel woolies...








Replaced my Autoglym bodywork shampoo with Werkstat Wash, superb stuff. There's a lot of choice out there but happy with it.
Finally, 1st MOT, 2 tyres @2mm, [email protected] Never liked the OEM Pirelli's. Cue new boots, Goodyear Asymetric 2's and the improvement I expected, the ride doesn't seem quite as firm but steering is more positive. I'll discover how good they really are later, on a detour from the gym.


----------



## eastwood1875

RockKramer said:


> Wheel woolies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my Autoglym bodywork shampoo with Werkstat Wash, superb stuff. There's a lot of choice out there but happy with it.
> Finally, 1st MOT, 2 tyres @2mm, [email protected] Never liked the OEM Pirelli's. Cue new boots, Goodyear Asymetric 2's and the improvement I expected, the ride doesn't seem quite as firm but steering is more positive. I'll discover how good they really are later, on a detour from the gym.


oooooo - they look cool mate

Daz


----------



## RockKramer

eastwood1875 said:


> oooooo - they look cool mate
> Daz


Oh they are... I was only looking for new shampoo but you know how it is. You see something else moments before you'd never wished for or thought you needed. You can get right to the back of the wheel with the mid size one.
Go on Daz, you know you want then. NEED them! lol


----------



## madasapig

therock said:


> you came to gods country , were did u buy from pal .


upholland close to wigan saska gray (don't know how u spell it) mag ride it mint


----------



## eastwood1875

RockKramer said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooooo - they look cool mate
> Daz
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they are... I was only looking for new shampoo but you know how it is. You see something else moments before you'd never wished for or thought you needed. You can get right to the back of the wheel with the mid size one.
> Go on Daz, you know you want then. NEED them! lol
Click to expand...

I really need 'em mate 

Bought a Megsy one and it's OK. Used for the 1st time today and seems OK for doing the backs of the alloys. But those babies look as if they would caress my rims all over. 

Were they evilbay jobs mate ?

Daz


----------



## Envy1985

Went and bought some TT S'Line 18" Alloys for our Mk2 TT (the five spoke alloys), which were £450 with 4-5mm left on all 4 Continental tyres 

Can't help but think they were a bargain and they look brilliant, but a little more harder ride than the 17's we had!


----------



## eastwood1875

Envy1985 said:


> Went and bought some TT S'Line 18" Alloys for our Mk2 TT (the five spoke alloys), which were £450 with 4-5mm left on all 4 Continental tyres
> 
> Can't help but think they were a bargain and they look brilliant, but a little more harder ride than the 17's we had!


Well that put my wheel brush to shame !

:mrgreen:

Daz


----------



## RockKramer

eastwood1875 said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooooo - they look cool mate
> Daz
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they are... I was only looking for new shampoo but you know how it is. You see something else moments before you'd never wished for or thought you needed. You can get right to the back of the wheel with the mid size one.
> Go on Daz, you know you want then. NEED them! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really need 'em mate
> 
> Bought a Megsy one and it's OK. Used for the 1st time today and seems OK for doing the backs of the alloys. But those babies look as if they would caress my rims all over.
> 
> Were they evilbay jobs mate ?
> 
> Daz
Click to expand...

I have the Megs brush too, these are better though.
I get most of my stuff from: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... ushes.html
They price match as well


----------



## eastwood1875

Bought a Megsy one and it's OK. Used for the 1st time today and seems OK for doing the backs of the alloys. But those babies look as if they would caress my rims all over. 

Were they evilbay jobs mate ?

Daz[/quote]

I have the Megs brush too, these are better though.
I get most of my stuff from: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... ushes.html
They price match as well [/quote]

Cheers mate


----------



## Callum-TT

Literally just treated my TT to a 3" TIP and a cat back milltek exhaust system.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TheMetalMan0

I got some wheel woolies a while ago too and they're absolutely great. So much easier than a sponge. Probably the best £40 I've spent on car cleaning bits.


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Just as a heads up it looks like there will be another group buy soon on wheel woolies on detailing world here. Probably the cheapest you'll be able to get them if they do them for the same price as the last group buy (£36 including postage)


----------



## kojak

I bought a spare retractable spoiler in the right colour  So that when I sell I will take of the TTRS spoiler.


----------



## ACEdwards

I bought this....



Airport Express. I feel a little project brewing.


----------



## Inked

2x Conti's for the rear [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Blacknerd

I bought 4 michelin pilot super sport tires


----------



## mullum

ACEdwards said:


> I bought this....
> 
> 
> 
> Airport Express. I feel a little project brewing.


I'm thinking "AIRPLAY" from your iPhone to the Airport, then minjack audio cable to your HU. Not sure why though :? Hope I see the thread when you eventually post it


----------



## eastwood1875

These (if they arrive)

£77.00 - pretty good I thought


----------



## TTSam

eastwood1875 said:


> These (if they arrive)
> 
> £77.00 - pretty good I thought


Brilliant price. Im sure they will come 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875

TTSam said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These (if they arrive)
> 
> £77.00 - pretty good I thought
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant price. Im sure they will come
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam


----------



## MJ05LLY

ACEdwards said:


> I bought this....
> 
> 
> 
> Airport Express. I feel a little project brewing.


Only the other day I seen a write up on how to have one of these working in the car   

Looked good and from the lad it worked a treat!!!


----------



## ZephyR2

Do we have a link ??


----------



## mullum

The only thing about using AirPlay in your car is the inability to use your 3G/4G data connection simultaneously (so no live mapping for example).
Anyway, aren't there any AirPlay compatible head units, in the pipeline at least ?

In the meantime - these are a bit more practical than an AppleTV ;-)

http://www.dolry.com/specs

At £65, significantly cheaper than an AppleTV - and no soldering required.
Just use a poundshop iPod/iOS device USB to 30 pin cable from your (iOS compatible) head unit to the Dolry and voila ! Instant Airplay :-D


----------



## FunkyMunky

An MOT and upgraded headlight bulbs - hopefully it might improve my nighttime driving visibility!


----------



## TT-driver

This morning: a couple of extra litres of fuel. Drove to the office in 4th gear, running the engine between 4000 and 5000rpm. Took the long way as well, since it was pleasantly quiet on the roads. Engine running silky smooth again, all cobwebs gone.


----------



## peter555

Bought a pair of Scorpion secondary cat delete pipes,yet to be fitted,and going to see Wrap Kings in the next couple of weeks to get a quote for wrapping the rear spoiler and the front splitter


----------



## jamesbailey999

A new air freshener


----------



## Templar

A replacement :wink:


----------



## jokskilove

People have neglected buying stuff for their TT's - I had to google the thread 

I bought the seals that prevent water from running in the boot when I open the hatch, and a set of chrome tail pipes.


----------



## therock

jokskilove said:


> People have neglected buying stuff for their TT's - I had to google the thread
> 
> I bought the seals that prevent water from running in the boot when I open the hatch, and a set of chrome tail pipes.


you got any pics of your car love the colour


----------



## jokskilove

There's a few more pics in this Danish forum:

http://www.vagcars.dk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=104&t=79775


----------



## eastwood1875

Bought some wheel woolies not long ago 

8)


----------



## davectr

jokskilove said:


> There's a few more pics in this Danish forum:
> 
> http://www.vagcars.dk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=104&t=79775


Very nice [THUMBS UP SIGN], nice wheels but they would look better in a larger size with lower profile tyres


----------



## therock

jokskilove said:


> There's a few more pics in this Danish forum:
> 
> http://www.vagcars.dk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=104&t=79775


love it mate , never seen that colour


----------



## jokskilove

I don't know if my bony arse and 2*45 mile daily commute will agree to larger wheels  The car was factory ordered in that colour by some german lady, so there's probably not too many like it  I bought it May '13 with 22k miles on the clock for next to nothing, compared to what other cars in that condition cost - the showroom picture I attached does not really do the colour justice, so that might have turned off a few people...


----------



## peter555

A private reg. number 8)


----------



## Gary86

Blue jelly belly air freshener


----------



## TT Boycie

Bought an S line rear bumper with a tfsi quattro rear valance, and a new set of alloys. Just need to buy a car to put them on now


----------



## therock

jokskilove said:


> I don't know if my bony arse and 2*45 mile daily commute will agree to larger wheels  The car was factory ordered in that colour by some german lady, so there's probably not too many like it  I bought it May '13 with 22k miles on the clock for next to nothing, compared to what other cars in that condition cost - the showroom picture I attached does not really do the colour justice, so that might have turned off a few people...


needs a seriouse set of wheels . stunning colour looks similar to my mates dakar yellow m3 individual


----------



## davelincs

Matches the colour of the car


----------



## brittan

A new door for the home of the TT:

Catalogue picture:


and just like ordering a TT there's a wait of some weeks between ordering and delivery.


----------



## olly12

A carbon fibre air intake for the rs.


----------



## Shug750S

Some fabsil on amazon so I can redo my roof in a few weeks when weather gets nicer.
£12 a litre in Halfords, £28 for 5 litres deliverd on Amazon

Probably end up doing son's mx5 at the same time.


----------



## Wax man

A big knob!!
(Forge)


----------



## maryanne1986

shocks! :mrgreen:


----------



## Templar

In the form of a replacement.. A brand new S4 8)


----------



## OnTheMike

Templar said:


> In the form of a replacement.. A brand new S4 8)


Nice!! Colour??


----------



## Templar

OnTheMike said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the form of a replacement.. A brand new S4 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!! Colour??
Click to expand...

Ibis white Black Edition with a few considered options. Really liking it. The quattro system along side the sports diff and drive select makes for a great machine.


----------



## TT20TDI

I had the fuel filter changed today, over the last hand full of weeks I have had the oil and filter changed along with the air filter - this is in between the audi long life services - it just keeps it sorted for another year and the book is stamped by my indipendant, next stamp audi - job done the motors sorted.


----------



## OnTheMike

Templar said:


> OnTheMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the form of a replacement.. A brand new S4 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!! Colour??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ibis white Black Edition with a few considered options. Really liking it. The quattro system along side the sports diff and drive select makes for a great machine.
Click to expand...

Sounds lovely, Avant or saloon?


----------



## Templar

I went for the saloon as it felt a little more compact coming from the TTR.


----------



## bilajio

Does this count?


----------



## bilajio

Also finally bought some mats


----------



## Lrihk

T28B said:


> An OSIR 'dead pedal' footrest off e-bay.
> Vroom vroom!


Whilst test driving the S-Tronic 2.0TSFI Black Edition TT, I noticed unlike it's elder brethren's, the dead pedal isn't metal/aluminium like the other 2 pedals.

Does anyone know where I could pick one up? I was looking for a simple stick on..

I did a search on OSIR following the quote above and it looks like I need to drill into the actual dead pedal itself? :?

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/interior.asp ... uct=802007


----------



## Templar

Lrihk said:


> T28B said:
> 
> 
> 
> An OSIR 'dead pedal' footrest off e-bay.
> Vroom vroom!
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst test driving the S-Tronic 2.0TSFI Black Edition TT, I noticed unlike it's elder brethren's, the dead pedal isn't metal/aluminium like the other 2 pedals.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could pick one up? I was looking for a simple stick on..
> 
> I did a search on OSIR following the quote above and it looks like I need to drill into the actual dead pedal itself? :?
> 
> http://www.thettshop.co.uk/interior.asp ... uct=802007
Click to expand...

You could double sided tape it and glue the screwheads into the vacant holes :wink:


----------



## hugy

.nayef said:


> Audi Carbon Fiber mirror caps


I bet they cost a bit


----------



## rst

I've recently bought some Autosol and wire wool to polish the exhausts 
Came up nice and shiny (haven't got a pic atm  as I only see the TT in the dark in the week  )


----------



## mattdonns

Clay bar from bilthamber, meant to be pretty good, never used clay before!


----------



## blaird03

bilajio said:


> Also finally bought some mats


Hi bilajio,

Nice mats 
Where did you get them ?


----------



## jokskilove

4x 









Now bring me summertime (and stop complaining about my car needing bigger wheels)!


----------



## bilajio

blaird03 said:


> bilajio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also finally bought some mats
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bilajio,
> 
> Nice mats
> Where did you get them ?
Click to expand...

eBay; they were only £25 from carmats-mats-mats


----------



## Shug750S

One if these, will see if it's okay tomorrow


----------



## hugy

Shark Performance stage 2 8)


----------



## MJ05LLY

hugy said:


> Shark Performance stage 2 8)


How is it? 8)


----------



## hugy

MJ05LLY said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shark Performance stage 2 8)
> 
> 
> 
> How is it? 8)
Click to expand...

I will tell you tomorrow as the remap will be done then.
I have just finished installing the Scorpion dp today so just the software to go.


----------



## peter555

Scorpion cat back resonated exhaust 8)


----------



## Templar

Some new cleaning goodies
Pressure washer and RayChem snowfoam lance. Clay bars, detailing spray and paint sealant. 
Just need a little decent weather.


----------



## OnTheMike

Scorpion cat back and stage 1 booked. Today is a good day!


----------



## egg1000

Silicone spray to fix the squeaky glovebox and door handle (done). New Meg's wash mitt. Also bought some snow tyre spray to try, should the weather change. Live at the top of a steep hill off a (usually) well maintained main road, so only need temporary fix for last 1/2 mile home. Read good things about it, but will reserve judgement until I've given it a go.


----------



## LaztSWE

A vag-com cable yesterday, to turn of an airbag light, change some sound settings and the dreaded bluetooth bind beep. 
A bit scary but worked out great!


----------



## cdj3.2

dtuk tuning box for the tdi..... so i can now get into the argument about my chipped diesel is faster than your standard petrol


----------



## TTSam

cdj3.2 said:


> dtuk tuning box for the tdi..... so i can now get into the argument about my chipped diesel is faster than your standard petrol


But its not 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdj3.2

I know :? I wasnt serious., unlike some on here!!


----------



## Templar

cdj3.2 said:


> dtuk tuning box for the tdi..... so i can now get into the argument about my chipped diesel is faster than your standard petrol


Be interested what you based that comment on ?


----------



## cdj3.2

Templar said:


> cdj3.2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dtuk tuning box for the tdi..... so i can now get into the argument about my chipped diesel is faster than your standard petrol
> 
> 
> 
> Be interested what you based that comment on ?
Click to expand...

 do you not read the other posts?


----------



## Templar

From a previous long term tuned oil burner user.. please expand on your findings.


----------



## ZephyR2

I suspect a search for Pale Rider's posts may be a good starting place


----------



## peter555

A personal reg and carbon wrap for the rear spoi 8) ler


----------



## hugy

OnTheMike said:


> Scorpion cat back and stage 1 booked. Today is a good day!


Just saw this now Mike.
Good luck with it and let us know how you get on.


----------



## spike

spent £20 on V power lol

Nice drive today tho!


----------



## hugy

spike said:


> spent £20 on V power lol
> 
> Nice drive today tho!


You can't beat the old V Power


----------



## cdj3.2

Templar said:


> From a previous long term tuned oil burner user.. please expand on your findings.


 this post 
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=531674


----------



## Patrizio72

I purchased a new driveway to park the car on, happy days


----------



## ZephyR2

spike said:


> spent £20 on V power lol
> 
> Nice drive today tho!


£20 !! So you're not planning on going far then :lol:


----------



## Templar

Got me some yummy snowfoam 8)


----------



## xpanel




----------



## Callum-TT

A new gear knob from M-Tek on eBay.

You know the DuperJaco ones but half price lol

A can of Moro blue spray paint & lacquer to colour code my strut brace.

A relentless down pipe & sports cat.

Once that's all done I think I may actually take off the REVO map and send it to Big Fish Tuning for a stage. 2 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum

This is the MK2 section Callum


----------



## LaztSWE

For the summer tires!


----------



## peter555

A pipe to delete these friggin scorpion resonators,put some ROAR onto the road


----------



## mwad

LaztSWE said:


> For the summer tires!


I love these alloys :twisted:


----------



## newStu

VERY nice alloys !!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Callum-TT

mullum said:


> This is the MK2 section Callum


Lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2

Yes very nice alloys.


----------



## Mrcoolguy

Forge alloy/black leather centre arm rest off Ebay. £110 delivered. Took About a week to arrive. Three left


----------



## ZephyR2

S-line valve caps in "real carbon fiber" as it says on the box :roll: They do look and feel fairly decent quality but we'll see if they've faded by summer.








http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carbon-Fibre- ... 1223371641?


----------



## TT Boycie

Got the milltek non res exhaust fitted to the V6


----------



## peter555

carbon wrap on spoiler and fuel cap


----------



## jaybyme

Fitted a GFB DV+ valve the other day, and done a a quick run 160 -280 kmh in under 16secs which isn't bad.
Plenty planned in the near future


----------



## Jasons

2 New Continental tyres and tracking- £442, 1st MOT- £49.99.

J


----------



## ZephyR2

peter555 said:


> carbon wrap on spoiler and fuel cap


Yes I do like that. Black and red always make a good colour combination. Are they done in a matte finish?


----------



## Sline87

X3 continental contisport3's and tt car mats Dulwich audi


----------



## Super Josh

peter555 said:


> carbon wrap on spoiler and fuel cap


Looks good Peter, did you wrap them yourself?

Josh


----------



## peter555

Lol.no,wrap kinks in cradley.great job


----------



## xpanel

http://www.weathertech.com/audi/2008/tt ... l-weather/

Floor Mats


----------



## peter555

Sorry, Wrap KINGS LOL


----------



## ZephyR2

peter555 said:


> Lol.no,wrap kinks in cradley.great job


 :lol: The last thing you want is a kink in your wrap.


----------



## jonwalton

I bought the rubber boot seals that fix the dripping water in the boot issue. Very expensive at £90 but only took me 10 mins to fit. Also replaced one of the rear light bulb clusters as damp had got inside and also had the common issue with the lamp warning due to melting connector.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## peter555

A bit more black added,and a private plate. The Audi rings were a pig to remove 8)


----------



## TTSam

peter555 said:


> A bit more black added,and a private plate. The Audi rings were a pig to remove 8)


Hairdryer and dental floss did the trick for me quickly. And brasso cleared the glue residue off nicely. Looks brill btw 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter555

thanks,used a carameliser,took ages and my right arm aches


----------



## spike

Had my cruise kit fitted to my car this week.

Very handy today on the M27


----------



## ZephyR2

peter555 said:


> A bit more black added,and a private plate. The Audi rings were a pig to remove 8)


I've got my black rings and black "TT" but I'm waiting for a bit warmer weather before I do this job. Apart from trying to keep it hair-dryer warm in the cold I reckon the adhesive on the new rings and TT will stick a lot better if they are applied in warmer conditions.


----------



## R33YSE

First mod, no car yet! Like things to be colour coded so this will get rid of the Blue one!


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

A BCS Power-valve actuated quad pipe turbo-back stainless steel exhaust system! Can't wait to fit it when it's built in 2/3 weeks' time!


----------



## TTSam

MINI-TTGuy said:


> A BCS Power-valve actuated quad pipe turbo-back stainless steel exhaust system! Can't wait to fit it when it's built in 2/3 weeks' time!


Getting one of these on my TTS soon. Im getting to excited haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaTTyboy

Got some nice deep pile carpet mats with the car reg number embossed on them.

The problem is they are so nice I'll have to get another set of mats to putt on them to stop them getting spoiled.

It could go on ad infinitum and there won't be room for me in the car!!!


----------



## Templar

ZephyR2 said:


> peter555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit more black added,and a private plate. The Audi rings were a pig to remove 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my black rings and black "TT" but I'm waiting for a bit warmer weather before I do this job. Apart from trying to keep it hair-dryer warm in the cold I reckon the adhesive on the new rings and TT will stick a lot better if they are applied in warmer conditions.
Click to expand...

Probably right with the warmer weather but the best way to get your new rings to stick solid is preparation and spotlessly clean paint before applying.
Very effective when done. Did mine last year, rear rings and TT badges and front rings...all in gloss black 8)


----------



## newStu

Four new Goodyear Eagles and an alloy wheel refurb (gun metal grey with a diamond cut). Can't wait to see it, looked cool on the R8 in unit of the refurb shop !!


----------



## jonwalton

Cruise control supplied and fitted for £179 at VW Midland. What a bargain!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Treganin

Brought the new personalised number plate last week, so just waiting for the DVLA to get their finger out before I can put it on.
Just about to book the remap!


----------



## mwad

newStu said:


> Four new Goodyear Eagles and an alloy wheel refurb (gun metal grey with a diamond cut). Can't wait to see it, looked cool on the R8 in unit of the refurb shop !!


I'm intrigued to see the wheels


----------



## mwad

MINI-TTGuy said:


> A BCS Power-valve actuated quad pipe turbo-back stainless steel exhaust system! Can't wait to fit it when it's built in 2/3 weeks' time!


I've been toying with this too. Please let me know what you think once fitted


----------



## newStu

mwad said:


> newStu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four new Goodyear Eagles and an alloy wheel refurb (gun metal grey with a diamond cut). Can't wait to see it, looked cool on the R8 in unit of the refurb shop !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm intrigued to see the wheels
Click to expand...

I'm a bit concerned as my wheels are not that similar to those of the R8 (they were WAY cooler) and of course the obvious fact that they are bolted to an R8 so they automatically look great. (Big fan of the R8)! I console myself that my standard 10 spokes will look better than they did before.


----------



## UMZ

Today is the day for my car to get some more power. Decat downpipe, stage 2, super pro lower torque arm mount, and dyno test to finish it off. Can't wait!!!
















Audi TT 2.0 tfsi fwd
High flow intake - BMC cda
Stage 1 custom tune (267 bhp)
18" BBS 20 spoke split rim
EBC turbo groove discs w/Redstuff pads
Neuspeed power pulley kit

(Stage 2 tune, end of Feb)
3"de-cat downpipe 
Tts quad exhaust
Apr fuel pump upgrade
Stage 2 custom remap and dyno tested


----------



## Templar

The lower dog bone bush is a great mod, will limit some of the engine whip.
Consider also the W.A.L.K lower suspension arm mounts.


----------



## UMZ

I love it feels like a new car. Definitely felt the difference today with the extra power gains I got with the insert installed. White line anti lift kit next definitely. Had it on my list. Jeff at pipewerx put the mount on whilst working his magic on the decat downpipe. Whilst on the subject JEFF AT PIPEWERX IS WICKED and his quad bike is the fastest thing I'll ever ride. Crazy...1000cc fully mod'd racing quad. Best ride I've had... But yea great mod it is. Wife's got a surprise when she turns the car on tomorrow [FLUSHED FACE]

Audi TT 2.0 tfsi fwd
High flow intake - BMC cda
Stage 1 custom tune (267 bhp)
18" BBS 20 spoke split rim
EBC turbo groove discs w/Redstuff pads
Neuspeed power pulley kit

(Stage 2 tune, end of Feb)
3"de-cat downpipe 
Tts quad exhaust
Apr fuel pump upgrade
Stage 2 custom remap and dyno tested


----------



## R33YSE

Dodo Juice goodies! And an anti dirt pick up wash bucket


----------



## Templar

UMZ said:


> I love it feels like a new car. Definitely felt the difference today with the extra power gains I got with the insert installed. White line anti lift kit next definitely. Had it on my list. Jeff at pipewerx put the mount on whilst working his magic on the decat downpipe. Whilst on the subject JEFF AT PIPEWERX IS WICKED and his quad bike is the fastest thing I'll ever ride. Crazy...1000cc fully mod'd racing quad. Best ride I've had... But yea great mod it is. Wife's got a surprise when she turns the car on tomorrow [FLUSHED FACE]
> 
> Audi TT 2.0 tfsi fwd
> High flow intake - BMC cda
> Stage 1 custom tune (267 bhp)
> 18" BBS 20 spoke split rim
> EBC turbo groove discs w/Redstuff pads
> Neuspeed power pulley kit
> 
> (Stage 2 tune, end of Feb)
> 3"de-cat downpipe
> Tts quad exhaust
> Apr fuel pump upgrade
> Stage 2 custom remap and dyno tested


Along with the W.A.L.K mods if you haven't already, consider H&R anti roll bars and a fast road geometry set up. The combination will transform the handling and sharpen the steering up a treat. Money very well spent.


----------



## TT20TDI

Pumped the tyres up.


----------



## Anakin

Some H&R lowering springs


----------



## spike

fitted halfords extreme bulbs to the dipped beams.

(yes I regret not getting Zeons!)


----------



## peter555

Scorpion resonator delete pipe.bring it on


----------



## jaybyme

ordered various Aud,Rs,Quattro decals,not sure which I will actually use yet


----------



## Templar

jaybyme said:


> ordered various Aud,Rs,Quattro decals,not sure which I will actually use yet


I'm liking those APR stickers you have fitted. Where did you get them from ?


----------



## Nyxx

Jason, how long to your new car, must be getting close?


----------



## Templar

Nyxx said:


> Jason, how long to your new car, must be getting close?


Hello Dave, picked it up 3rd Jan. ..what a machine. Definitely tested out the quattro system with all this water.


----------



## Mattjin

Installed my freshly painted Audi fixed real spoiler. Not the RS type, the other 3-post type which I am very happy with the result. Came second hand without the rubber seal (Audi don't list it) so I used some black mastic sealant and job done. This never dries, so it seals but can be removed later if needed.

Also swapped my sharkfin for another one that has the GPS antenna built in. Mine only had the useless phone antenna. Routed the extension cable down and onto the RNS-E. Bigger job than I thought, requiring most of the LHS trim panels and roof covers removed to access the 15-odd cable ties holding the original phone antenna wire, not to mention the headunit out and routing the wires across behind the glovebox. End result is OEM.


----------



## R33YSE

Just need the car now!!  Do Audi usually send the tax disc out for customers to take when picking up the car??


----------



## brittan

R33YSE said:


> J Do Audi usually send the tax disc out for customers to take when picking up the car??


No, they usually stick in the windscreen using one of their enormous dealer-free-advertising tax disc holders. :x


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

DV Cold side relocation kit.
Fmic
Cookbots
Resistors for the sai and n249 delete

Gonna be a fun day Wednesday! (And probably Thursday)


----------



## igotone

brittan said:


> R33YSE said:
> 
> 
> 
> J Do Audi usually send the tax disc out for customers to take when picking up the car??
> 
> 
> 
> No, they usually stick in the windscreen using one of their enormous dealer-free-advertising tax disc holders. :x
Click to expand...

LOL. Word!


----------



## R33YSE

igotone said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R33YSE said:
> 
> 
> 
> J Do Audi usually send the tax disc out for customers to take when picking up the car??
> 
> 
> 
> No, they usually stick in the windscreen using one of their enormous dealer-free-advertising tax disc holders. :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Word!
Click to expand...

Haha, I'm glad they haven't got it then so I can do it myself with my TTOC one of course  Worddddd


----------



## igotone

R33YSE said:


> Haha, I'm glad they haven't got it then so I can do it myself with my TTOC one of course  Worddddd


It doesn't end there though - at the very least you'll get a dealership sticker emblazoned across your back window and the dealer name on your reg plates. Cheeky sods want you to be free mobile advertising for them. I doubt you can do much about the plates - but tell 'em in no uncertain terms you don't want dealer stickers in the back window.which can be a pig to get off and often stuck right over the heated element in the glass.


----------



## R33YSE

igotone said:


> R33YSE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm glad they haven't got it then so I can do it myself with my TTOC one of course  Worddddd
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't end there though - at the very least you'll get a dealership sticker emblazoned across your back window and the dealer name on your reg plates. Cheeky sods want you to be free mobile advertising for them. I doubt you can do much about the plates - but tell 'em in no uncertain terms you don't want dealer stickers in the back window.which can be a pig to get off and often stuck right over the heated element in the glass.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up, will do that!

Will be changing the plates to a private reg soon after collecting so that's not an issue


----------



## Nyxx

Templar said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jason, how long to your new car, must be getting close?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dave, picked it up 3rd Jan. ..what a machine. Definitely tested out the quattro system with all this water.
Click to expand...

O man, sorry mist you had it. Big congrats mate, happy for you


----------



## Templar

brittan said:


> R33YSE said:
> 
> 
> 
> J Do Audi usually send the tax disc out for customers to take when picking up the car??
> 
> 
> 
> No, they usually stick in the windscreen using one of their enormous dealer-free-advertising tax disc holders. :x
Click to expand...

Received my tax disc around a week after collecting my car. Tax disc gets sent out direct from the DVLA. In the meantime whilst waiting I had a dealer form to show the authorities of application of the road fund licence if I happened to be questioned.


----------



## NextSuperVillain

ABT emblem! Ive always been a fan of their work


----------



## Treganin

Booked the Remap for Thursday!


----------



## LaztSWE

Got some sport contact 2s on my new summer rims, looks the bomb! cant wait to put em on!


----------



## Treganin

Treganin said:


> Booked the Remap for Thursday!


Well, Not long back from Hinckley and, as many have said, the difference is night and day! I went to SP Tuning and got great service, a free coffee and an estimated 30bhp and 60nm of torque improvement for my money. 

The power delivery above 2k smooth and constant all the way to the redline and the fuel consumption has definitely seen an improvement - Jamie does make any claims for the fuel improvements, but it was clearly there on the way back.

Definitely worth a call if you're thinking of having a car remapped.

http://www.sptuning.co.uk/#


----------



## mattdonns

Jumped on the bandwagon


----------



## Algsnowden

mattdonns said:


> Jumped on the bandwagon


Looks great where do you get those from?


----------



## Patrizio72

I broke mine when I tried to put a key holder ring on the end of it, due to the added thickness of the case if doesn't leave much space to hook things on :/


----------



## LaztSWE

Booked a mechatronic repair... yay.


----------



## Alexjh

Some of this to protect the Softtop.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=66409


----------



## blz-8027

Ready for the rain to stop, (the acid wheel cleaner can be requested "acid free")

http://www.thebigshiner.com/SNOW-FOAM-Special-Offer

http://www.thebigshiner.com/product-tester-kit


----------



## properjp

mattdonns said:


> Jumped on the bandwagon


Can someone provide a link please?


----------



## Templar

properjp said:


> mattdonns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jumped on the bandwagon
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone provide a link please?
Click to expand...

They're on fleabay type in 'audi key cover' 

I've got an un-used red one if anyone wants it ?


----------



## lexd90

Ordered myself some rear window tints (20%) from eBay. Was being quoted £100 - £160 for an installer to do, but decided to have a go myself!


----------



## Inked

lexd90 said:


> Ordered myself some rear window tints (20%) from eBay. Was being quoted £100 - £160 for an installer to do, but decided to have a go myself!


Its not easy
prep yourself with plenty of the film its for mistakes :idea:


----------



## lexd90

Inked said:


> lexd90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered myself some rear window tints (20%) from eBay. Was being quoted £100 - £160 for an installer to do, but decided to have a go myself!
> 
> 
> 
> Its not easy
> prep yourself with plenty of the film its for mistakes :idea:
Click to expand...

Uh-oh... I only got the pre-cut templates... :? . Should be fine. Hopefully. Need to watch some more Youtube videos on how it's done haha! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## calumvs1

Templar said:


> properjp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattdonns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jumped on the bandwagon
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone provide a link please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're on fleabay type in 'audi key cover'
> 
> I've got an un-used red one if anyone wants it ?
Click to expand...

I'd be glad to have it, please. I could put a few pounds into the charity tin of your choice, if you like.


----------



## Jenny H

I bought a dash cam


----------



## xpanel

Short throw shifter from HPA


----------



## xpanel

Jenny H said:


> I bought a dash cam


Link to pic / price?


----------



## CapoGT

new shoes. went for the Conti Sport 5p. just put them on today. great drive


----------



## .nayef

Pressure Washer
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care
Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Wax
10 Microfibers

Car looks mint! :mrgreen:


----------



## TT-driver

53 litres of BP ultimate... fuel light bingo (= keep on skipping on filling stations, ignoring the empty fuel tank warning)... made it to the regular filling station


----------



## Jenny H

xpanel said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a dash cam
> 
> 
> 
> Link to pic / price?
Click to expand...

I bought the mini 0801. It works well, is very discrete as its hidden completely behind the mirror. Have just got it plugged in to cigarette lighter at the moment but will get it wired in properly when I can get someone to do it for me.

http://www.networkcameracritic.com/?p=2069


----------



## R33YSE

Jenny H said:


> xpanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a dash cam
> 
> 
> 
> Link to pic / price?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought the mini 0801. It works well, is very discrete as its hidden completely behind the mirror. Have just got it plugged in to cigarette lighter at the moment but will get it wired in properly when I can get someone to do it for me.
> 
> http://www.networkcameracritic.com/?p=2069
Click to expand...

What do you us it for? Is it for fun or do you put it on every time you're driving? I wish I had one on when someone hit me on Tuesday!!


----------



## Jenny H

It comes on automatically when you start the engine, so you cant forget to switch it on. I bought it in case of accidents really but it could be used for a record of nice drives or track days etc. The picture quality is very good on playback.
Jenny


----------



## olly12

I bought a Braille trickle battery charger


----------



## Templar

A snowfoam lance to go with my recently purchased pressure washer. .. gonna have some fun with that


----------



## mwad

Chrome exhaust trims. Just waxed them, fit them tomorrow


----------



## stepomfret

Recently ordered LED reversing light bulbs arrived, one of them broken straight out of the packaging  
1L of Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer to go on top of the Swissvax crystal rock which was recently applied. Can't wait to give this stuff a go as it gets some very good reviews.

Oh, and 54L of diesel


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS

19" Vossen CV3 Matte Graphite.


----------



## tim_s

I just got my wheels refurbed with a colour change at The Wheel Specialist St Albans - great service and made use of the TTOC discount. Just over £350 with a one day turnaround.


----------



## egg1000

Three for two on ALL cleaning products at Halfords. So treated myself to this little lot.








£20.48

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

tim_s said:


> I just got my wheels refurbed with a colour change at The Wheel Specialist St Albans - great service and made use of the TTOC discount. Just over £350 with a one day turnaround.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] can't find the "drool" smilie. Very nice all round.


----------



## Templar

tim_s said:


> I just got my wheels refurbed with a colour change at The Wheel Specialist St Albans - great service and made use of the TTOC discount. Just over £350 with a one day turnaround.


Hi Tim, cracking job on the wheels mate. Did you go for a dark titanium type of finish, a little hard to tell from the pic ? 8)


----------



## UberJim

Tax disc holder in black with logo and 4 seat belt pad covers with logo and audi in red on them dont get the car for another 4 weeks lol


----------



## lee3272

UberJim said:


> Tax disc holder in black with logo and 4 seat belt pad covers with logo and audi in red on them dont get the car for another 4 weeks lol


Dont have to display tax from October


----------



## CSMatt

Insured mine today £515 for the year, not bad at 25


----------



## UberJim

CSMatt said:


> Insured mine today £515 for the year, not bad at 25


Late now but dont forget sites liketop cash back I got mine down to 290 and with cashback was 230 am 34 though 8) cracking price for 25 tho


----------



## Patrizio72

Alexjh said:


> Some of this to protect the Softtop.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=66409


Better than Flabsil?


----------



## jaybyme

Fitted some Dunlop Sport Maxx Race tyres today.


----------



## Templar

Nice... bet that rubber wasn't cheap.


----------



## Alexjh

Patrizio72 said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of this to protect the Softtop.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=66409
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Flabsil?
Click to expand...

Didn't try here in Germany but it was £8 and seems to be really good! Very nice beading effect when wet. 
No smell and spray on, I used 2x100ml bottles


----------



## Patrizio72

Alexjh said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of this to protect the Softtop.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=66409
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Flabsil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't try here in Germany but it was £8 and seems to be really good! Very nice beading effect when wet.
> No smell and spray on, I used 2x100ml bottles
Click to expand...

I think its more pricey than Fabsil if you compare them, Fabsil seems to do a good job of beading but wouldn't mind giving this one a go too


----------



## jaybyme

Templar said:


> Nice... bet that rubber wasn't cheap.


They are actually available in 19" cheaper than Mich Super Sports at the moment as I think there are a batch of 2012 tyres around that dealers will have to clear now.
The reason I thought I would give them a try,is because they are Audi oem,they have had very good feedback in magazines when fitted to the TTRS,and I wanted to see for myself how long they last and how much more grip they have over the Super Sports
Lets see if I get 10,000 miles out of them ??


----------



## Andy Mundo

Had my TTS brake kit installed onto my humble 07 TT from the guys at Shark, Mansfield. Pics to follow when I've cleaned the wheels and tyres up! (Just gotta bed the new pads in first before I drop anchor properly....)


----------



## naughts4187

Just got back from Awesome in Manchester and had the following done today...

1) Milltek non res GT-100 tips
2) H&R 30mm drop
3) APR stage 1
4) VW performance panel filter
5) A full tank of V-Power   

Why didn't Audi make the V6 like this in the first place! Top job by Hasan and his team today. Going to have to get used to the Milltek tip angle, but apart from that I'm happy!


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Full TTS Bodykit!


----------



## Inked

New Polish 
PTFE Car Polish - The Best Car Polish In The World - CONTAINS 12% PTFE
Got to say, its the best ive used for applying and getting off and what a shine
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEAFB:IT

Would defo recommend this :lol:


----------



## CSMatt

Epic key ring


----------



## TTSam

Thats awesome, where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSMatt

eBay £10 delivered...they do the coupe version too the quality is amazing, brushed aluminium


----------



## TTSam

Would go nicely next to my current one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lrihk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008 ... UTF8&psc=1 - E-auto - e-cloth on board cleaning kit

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002 ... UTF8&psc=1 - Black & Decker PAD1200 Auto Flexi Car Vacuum, 12 V

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000 ... UTF8&psc=1 - RACE X PROFESSIONAL TYRE PRESSURE GAUGE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004 ... UTF8&psc=1 - Castrol EDGE FST 5W-30 Synthetic Engine Oil - 4L Bottle

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Draper-56141-Fl ... ROKL5A1OLE - Draper 56141 Flexible Funnel

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc ... _Code=OAZR - OSIR Design - Muzzero Space - Gloss White


----------



## R33YSE

Got my reg fitted


----------



## ZephyR2

R33YSE said:


> Got my reg fitted


North Wales ?? Looks more like the Outer Hebrides judging by the weather.


----------



## Lrihk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ViseeO-Tune2air ... rds=ViseeO - ViseeO Tune2air


----------



## markgb

Only had her a few weeks, so nothing major.

So just washed and polished her ready for Gti Springfest tomorrow.

 [/url]

 [/url]

 [/url]


----------



## alexp

I like the look of those TTS keyrings!


----------



## ZephyR2

Yes they look good but they're not very comfortable in your trouser pocket.


----------



## V6KMO

Nexon motors C frame and woking Lexus start button. :roll:


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS

KW Clubsport with adjustable top mounts(just front I think). How to adjust more negative camber to rear? :? :roll:


----------



## TTSam

ZephyR2 said:


> Yes they look good but they're not very comfortable in your trouser pocket.


They arent that bad if its on by itself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UberJim

V6KMO said:


> Nexon motors C frame and woking Lexus start button. :roll:


Could you let me know where you got the carbon trim from round the gearstick


----------



## V6KMO

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-TTS-T ... 19d3ec5509


----------



## mullum

£590 ! That's obscene


----------



## amit91987

TTSam said:


> Would go nicely next to my current one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I will get myself one of these to..looks a treat!


----------



## V6KMO

mullum said:


> £590 ! That's obscene


haha if you want it you have to pay&#8230;. much better than the OSIR. I had that and trashed it. Didn't fit correct. This one is fabricated on an original Audi part so all the clips and fitment is 100% perfect.

Now you mention it it isn't it&#8230;...


----------



## mullum

Yeah don't get me wrong, I love parts skinned in carbon - I have many myself. But at that price I'd expect autoclave pieces (although not really necessary for interior trim).


----------



## UberJim

Thanks for that but found some on awesome gtis site for 29.99 lol sticky carbon will do for me thats a tad pricey conisdering im the only one that sees it lol does look good tho


----------



## tim_s

Templar said:


> tim_s said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my wheels refurbed with a colour change at The Wheel Specialist St Albans - great service and made use of the TTOC discount. Just over £350 with a one day turnaround.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tim, cracking job on the wheels mate. Did you go for a dark titanium type of finish, a little hard to tell from the pic ? 8)
Click to expand...

Hey Jason,

I managed to miss your post sorry!

They are gunmetal. I looked at a few different shades from silver to black and this was about halfway down the scale. It just felt right (and The Boss made the final choice). 

Hope you're well?

Tim


----------



## Templar

tim_s said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tim_s said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my wheels refurbed with a colour change at The Wheel Specialist St Albans - great service and made use of the TTOC discount. Just over £350 with a one day turnaround.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tim, cracking job on the wheels mate. Did you go for a dark titanium type of finish, a little hard to tell from the pic ? 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Jason,
> 
> I managed to miss your post sorry!
> 
> They are gunmetal. I looked at a few different shades from silver to black and this was about halfway down the scale. It just felt right (and The Boss made the final choice).
> 
> Hope you're well?
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

Looks great Tim....
Yeah I'm fine mate taa. Any cruises planned for this year, AITP ?


----------



## DENO 905

Electric car polisher


----------



## tim_s

Templar said:


> tim_s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tim, cracking job on the wheels mate. Did you go for a dark titanium type of finish, a little hard to tell from the pic ? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jason,
> 
> I managed to miss your post sorry!
> 
> They are gunmetal. I looked at a few different shades from silver to black and this was about halfway down the scale. It just felt right (and The Boss made the final choice).
> 
> Hope you're well?
> 
> Tim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks great Tim....
> Yeah I'm fine mate taa. Any cruises planned for this year, AITP ?
Click to expand...

Good to hear!

Hope to get to AITP, EvenTT and possibly GTI. Just had it remapped to S2 in the last couple of weeks... many smiles now


----------



## Monkey Hanger

cam belt and water pump changed this week and next week goes in for full service. Expensive month or what.


----------



## V6KMO

Monkey Hanger said:


> cam belt and water pump changed this week and next week goes in for full service. Expensive month or what.


What milage do they need changing at. Maybe joint you


----------



## Monkey Hanger

Hi
They recommend a cam belt change every 50 thou miles. 
The old one still looks like new but I was old its not worth taking the chance and leaving it .


----------



## sawda

Amd remap and millteck to add to my list of car purchases for my v6, picking it up in a couple of hours. Ok I really must stop now I'm scared to add it all up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [KRAFTIG]

TTRS OEM Foglight Kit - Rear


----------



## Darren3005

Ok so it was yesterday, but I spent over £560 on four goodyear tyres, but the best thing i bought was these valves for each tyre. Just makes the alloys look perfect all for only £4.00


----------



## properjp

sawda said:


> Amd remap and millteck to add to my list of car purchases for my v6, picking it up in a couple of hours. Ok I really must stop now I'm scared to add it all up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remap = waste of time.

Miltek = win.


----------



## Vertex

*Today I purchased & installed my first mod... HALDEX Gen 4 'Competition'from HPA*


----------



## Templar

Darren3005 said:


> Ok so it was yesterday, but I spent over £560 on four goodyear tyres, but the best thing i bought was these valves for each tyre. Just makes the alloys look perfect all for only £4.00


Them nice tyre valves will look nice on some thieving kid's push bike..
They had 2 of mine away sometime ago :/


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Ordered myself a Pipercross Panel Filter. Not sure if it'll make much difference, but worth a go


----------



## Dizzyman

Auto glym extra gloss shine polish and tyre dressing spray. Brilliant polish !!!!!


----------



## Dekkerm1

Bought that auto glym as well for the leather. Well impressed with that stuf as i also have some swissvax products but hard to see the difference between the 2 to be honest. Also bought valve caps of audi and TT floormats


----------



## markcawley

Last week I got 2 new side indicator lenses.... £12 for a pair with bulbs....... black crystal they are and look really good.


----------



## mullum

I like the black led version from Germany ;-)


----------



## TruBBeld

Some roof bars and a bike carrier


----------



## properjp

markcawley said:


> Last week I got 2 new side indicator lenses.... £12 for a pair with bulbs....... black crystal they are and look really good.


Pic or it's not true


----------



## xpanel

Just pulled the trigger on a set of H&R Sports Springs.


----------



## Jasons

Booking in for an APR Stage 1 at Tuningwerkes for next week..

J


----------



## backtt

3M dinoc carbon sticker only 30 euro 

great upgrade sinds i got a lot of scuffs on the console when i got the car.
Looks and feels really good!!


----------



## Templar

backtt said:


> 3M dinoc carbon sticker only 30 euro
> 
> great upgrade sinds i got a lot of scuffs on the console when i got the car.
> Looks and feels really good!!


Just the rest of the Alu parts to wrap then or have you already done it ?


----------



## Tom_TTSline

Carbonio induction kit!


----------



## V6KMO

LOBA HPFP [smiley=bigcry.gif] Once you start this game you Just can't stop !!!!!! :lol:


----------



## sanj

Full tank of V power and hopefully a new set of light bulbs soon..


----------



## delerium

Window regulator repair kit. :evil:


----------



## tompowell_uk

OEM front floor matts....nothing too exciting yet


----------



## Ade TTS

Pipercross Pannel air filter.. Fitted same day, Nice easy job on the TTS.


----------



## V6KMO

Toooo Many things &#8230;..


----------



## J22kog

Another front hub/wheel bearing


----------



## brittan

V6KMO said:


> Toooo Many things &#8230;..


Where does the washer bottle top come from please?


----------



## Jenny H

Just ordered a Liquid TT gauge. Having it fitted at the TT shop 
Jenny
x


----------



## Jacek

Blackvue 550 dual channel dash-cam. After getting a quote for installation ca. £250 I looked up the relevant thread and did it myself. Very pleased. In two wks will loose £450 though,for supply and install of front parking sensors. This is too scary for me: all those brittle clips etc plus I understand it takes two persons to remove -and reinstall the front bumper.


----------



## Templar

Jacek said:


> Blackvue 550 dual channel dash-cam. After getting a quote for installation ca. £250 I looked up the relevant thread and did it myself. Very pleased. In two wks will loose £450 though,for supply and install of front parking sensors. This is too scary for me: all those brittle clips etc plus I understand it takes two persons to remove -and reinstall the front bumper.


It is quite straightforward to remove the front bumper tbh, just take your time and you can do it in now time. I had to remove mine to change the grille. 
Do a search on here for front bumper removal or grille removal.

Edit : This should give you an idea,

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=219527


----------



## brittan

Agree. It might seem scary but it's fairly straight forward.
I've removed and replaced the front bumper of mine 3 or 4 times and always on my own. 
Just needs a steady pair of hands for the initial positioning on replacement.


----------



## paul4281

Trolley jack tool, to fit in the sill recess

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## Eric.nl

Buy en fitted led headlights to my 2007 tt today


----------



## v8rumbler

V6KMO said:


> Toooo Many things &#8230;..


love the washer bottle cap--- where did it come from?


----------



## Trossuk

Pictures and links please for us lazy people!! Trolley jack tool......all these goodies but no pics.....


----------



## Templar

Trossuk said:


> Pictures and links please for us lazy people!! Trolley jack tool......all these goodies but no pics.....


Well said...


----------



## Jacek

brittan said:


> Agree. It might seem scary but it's fairly straight forward.
> I've removed and replaced the front bumper of mine 3 or 4 times and always on my own.
> Just needs a steady pair of hands for the initial positioning on replacement.





Templar said:


> Jacek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blackvue 550 dual channel dash-cam. After getting a quote for installation ca. £250 I looked up the relevant thread and did it myself. Very pleased. In two wks will loose £450 though,for supply and install of front parking sensors. This is too scary for me: all those brittle clips etc plus I understand it takes two persons to remove -and reinstall the front bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite straightforward to remove the front bumper tbh, just take your time and you can do it in now time. I had to remove mine to change the grille.
> Do a search on here for front bumper removal or grille removal.
> 
> Edit : This should give you an idea,
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=219527
Click to expand...

@Templar and brittan -Thanks, guys for support. I would love to do it myself but I live in central Brighton and can only dream of doing job like this myself, with all the tools lying around and me fiddling with the car for hours. And I will one day: when we move to a new house _with garage!_


----------



## Templar

Well you might decide to give it a go when the weather picks up. Can easily be done on the drive with only a few basic tools. 
There maybe a forum member local to you who can help you if you ask about.


----------



## robokn

Why not ask Huets in Shoreham for a quote they do all met work, always first class, say Rob sent you, may get a bit cheaper :roll:


----------



## Jacek

robokn said:


> Why not ask Huets in Shoreham for a quote they do all met work, always first class, say Rob sent you, may get a bit cheaper :roll:


Thanks Rob, will do, as it's them who are undertaking the installation. Will let you know if your name impressed them enough.


----------



## 111laz111

Phone holder - 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360803718036? ... 1497.l2649


----------



## paul4281

Trossuk said:


> Pictures and links please for us lazy people!! Trolley jack tool......all these goodies but no pics.....


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 1169811016

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## tt_terri

I purchased some leather cleaner, renovo and fabsil to do my roof next weekend


----------



## Livlifetothemax

Bought a new window regulator for the driver's window as my window got stuck permanently down. Costing £271 to get fitted at a dealer :-(

To make myself feel better, bought a pipercross panel air filter hoping for a decent placebo affect of it making any difference.


----------



## _Dejan_

Livlifetothemax said:


> Bought a new window regulator for the driver's window as my window got stuck permanently down. Costing £271 to get fitted at a dealer :-(
> 
> To make myself feel better, bought a pipercross panel air filter hoping for a decent placebo affect of it making any difference.


One month ago Im also must change it. It cost me 270 EURO


----------



## Ade TTS

Gliptone liquid leather AUDI Black leather Scuff Repair

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gliptone-liqu ... 3ce0c28f20

Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Clay Bars 2 x 55g and Born Slippy Clay Lube 500ml.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111336178362? ... 1439.l2649

Snow Foam Car Wash Water Gun Garden Hose. Hozelock. Foamaster

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 1156020456

2 x Car Grit Guard Buckets & Lids - Dodo Juice Stickers Wash & Rinse 20 Litres

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171310096722? ... 1439.l2648


----------



## tompowell_uk

Parrot Asteroid Smart Head Unit, really good bit of kit so far!


----------



## backtt

Just ordered a BCS powervalve quad style exhaust system

now i have to wait for it to be delivered


----------



## Trossuk

tompowell_uk said:


> Parrot Asteroid Smart Head Unit, really good bit of kit so far!


Pictures and links people!! It's national support a lazy person.....do your bit for lazyoids....


----------



## Davio

Full Professional detail from company in Cardiff : 8 Hours of dedicated work including Full handwash, Claybaring, Machine polishing and Waxing, taking out all the blemishes and swirls making her look like new again!


----------



## Davegt

First couple of small updates for my recently purchased V6

Brushed alu look wrap for a few interior parts
LED number plate bulbs
LED's for DRL mod


----------



## CSMatt

S3/TTS intercooler ready for stage 2+ k04


----------



## tompowell_uk

Trossuk said:


> tompowell_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parrot Asteroid Smart Head Unit, really good bit of kit so far!
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures and links people!! It's national support a lazy person.....do your bit for lazyoids....
Click to expand...

Ha Ha - here you go!

I've rooted it, so you can run apps from Google Play on the device.


----------



## Ade TTS

Getting a Sachs Upgraded clutch fitted. Stock unit slip's to much.


----------



## ChrisSiriusBlack

OEM exhaust trims! 8)


----------



## Uncle_rob

Scorpion decat for me today on my ttrs, and bought a house unexpectedly.

Good end to an horrific week


----------



## ZephyR2

Well actually got the badges a while back but only just got round to putting them on.
Can't get the TFSI letters (I've tried asking Carol Vorderman) so they are staying on until I decide to do without them or PlastiDip them to match.


----------



## paul4281

OEM mudflaps

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## Ade TTS

This weeks purchases

Privacy shades 
http://www.privacy-shades.co.uk/

Car Tax 

Rear static spoiler 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARBON-FIBER- ... 3f2959e9ed

DMFW 
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... ff7&000134

VAG-COM micro can
http://www.gendan.co.uk/product_VCMC.html


----------



## CSMatt

TTS front bumper and grills and Gtechniq hood protector


----------



## xpanel

APR tuned my 3.2  
Also, went to Euro Hangar in Michigan, USA. Awesome car show at an airport.

Link to some of the pics.
https://www.facebook.com/xpanel/media_s ... 967&type=1


----------



## Senna916

Received the Turbo Design rims back from powdercoaters - went shadow chrome as I love the way it pops in the light.

I know they are a 'Marmite' wheel but they are growing on me -I wanted a change but also wanted to stay OEM.

Before & after below:-



















Only thing is standard TTS calipers now look poor as well as struggling with the power upgrades - another excuse for a big brake kit :mrgreen:


----------



## Shug750S

Senna916 said:


> Received the Turbo Design rims back from powdercoaters - went shadow chrome as I love the way it pops in the light.
> 
> I know they are a 'Marmite' wheel but they are growing on me -I wanted a change but also wanted to stay OEM.
> 
> Before & after below:-
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Only thing is standard TTS calipers now look poor as well as struggling with the power upgrades - another excuse for a big brake kit :mrgreen:


I like them wheels!


----------



## Templar

Senna916 said:


> Received the Turbo Design rims back from powdercoaters - went shadow chrome as I love the way it pops in the light.
> 
> I know they are a 'Marmite' wheel but they are growing on me -I wanted a change but also wanted to stay OEM.
> 
> Before & after below:-
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Only thing is standard TTS calipers now look poor as well as struggling with the power upgrades - another excuse for a big brake kit :mrgreen:




I had them on my black TTR and looked great. Dead easy to keep clean too.


----------



## Senna916

Shug750S said:


> Senna916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received the Turbo Design rims back from powdercoaters - went shadow chrome as I love the way it pops in the light.
> 
> I know they are a 'Marmite' wheel but they are growing on me -I wanted a change but also wanted to stay OEM.
> 
> Before & after below:-
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Only thing is standard TTS calipers now look poor as well as struggling with the power upgrades - another excuse for a big brake kit :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them wheels!
Click to expand...

Thanks, never knew they were an option until recently


----------



## Senna916

Templar said:


> Senna916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received the Turbo Design rims back from powdercoaters - went shadow chrome as I love the way it pops in the light.
> 
> I know they are a 'Marmite' wheel but they are growing on me -I wanted a change but also wanted to stay OEM.
> 
> Before & after below:-
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Only thing is standard TTS calipers now look poor as well as struggling with the power upgrades - another excuse for a big brake kit :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had them on my black TTR and looked great. Dead easy to keep clean too.
Click to expand...

Look good on the roadster too, silver finish too light for me though, ease of cleaning is a big bonus :lol:


----------



## Templar

They were brand new so kept the finish OE. Had a great price on a wheel and tyre package. Glad I made the purchase.


----------



## Titan II

Today I finally got around to doing a few small cosmetic mods,


----------



## V6KMO

RS Bumper with Aluminium spoiler pack.......
:twisted:


----------



## alexp

Osir armrest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidUKTTS

alexp said:


> Osir armrest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you seen one in the flesh? Or did you find a good review?

It looks to be hard plastic from their website photos: http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc ... ode=TTM2IA

Thanks.


----------



## alexp

I just took a punt! It is plastic but it looks good. Comfort is ok not amazing but I like the design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tompowell_uk

Pipercross Panel Filter from AMD


----------



## Templar

Titan II said:


> Today I finally got around to doing a few small cosmetic mods,


Kids are gonna love those new valve caps on their bikes :roll:


----------



## Felgs

Bulbs from on here.. and seat covers!


----------



## alexp

Templar said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I finally got around to doing a few small cosmetic mods,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids are gonna love those new valve caps on their bikes :roll:
Click to expand...

lol!


----------



## Patrizio72

Rear brake light strip replacement, one of many


----------



## Inked

key cover & new buttons


----------



## Davegt

4 new Nokian Zline tyres for the V6


----------



## smithtt

TTS front bumper, Audi sport diffuser and a leather centre console.


----------



## pattb

OSIR Key cover (white to match the car)


----------



## robbie_boy

New exhaust


----------



## Jenny H

New hat


----------



## V6KMO

A big Brother... R8 V10 2011 :twisted:


----------



## Templar

Jenny H said:


> New hat


What's with the new hat Jenny. ..having a bad hair day..lol :wink:


----------



## Jenny H

Templar said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> New hat
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the new hat Jenny. ..having a bad hair day..lol :wink:
Click to expand...

Haha...always having bad hair days. 
Decided to buy one of my own instead of borrowing one. Dont want to catch nits  
Jenny


----------



## Templar

Jenny H said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> New hat
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the new hat Jenny. ..having a bad hair day..lol :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha...always having bad hair days.
> Decided to buy one of my own instead of borrowing one. Dont want to catch nits
> Jenny
Click to expand...


----------



## egg1000

Cambelt and tyres (x4) 
Both necessary and unexciting.

Now totally broke. Although the ride is quieter.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warranty_Void

egg1000 said:


> Cambelt and tyres (x4)
> Both necessary and unexciting.
> 
> Now totally broke. Although the ride is quieter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What tyres did you go for?


----------



## egg1000

Warranty_Void said:


> egg1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cambelt and tyres (x4)
> Both necessary and unexciting.
> 
> Now totally broke. Although the ride is quieter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What tyres did you go for?
Click to expand...

Falken ZE914, Haggled down to £100 per corner. Took 3 attempts to balance the wheels after fitting but happy now. Track day with a colleague last tuesday, wifey begged me not to take the TT on. 

So we took his Cayman on instead!


----------



## blz-8027

These

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-8TT-Quattro ... 9055063465

and these

http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/index. ... m=Fkzzvw42

http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/index. ... m=Fkzzvw32

so going to be busy

edit [smiley=bigcry.gif]

just noticed the price has gone up on the shocks ,must have been too much interest in them

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=774209


----------



## Dubvrs

TTS rear diffuser now I have my quad exhaust on. Got a used one as don't want it the factory grey and silver.


----------



## mwad

V6KMO said:


> A big Brother... R8 V10 2011 :twisted:


  :twisted: 
Respect. Don't forget the pics


----------



## J22kog

Bought and fitted; 
Neuspeed 26mm arb's
New wheel hub/bearing
Polyflex gearbox fast road bush


----------



## nsj_tts

Private Plate


----------



## Parkster

Rubber floor mats .... Winter prep time


----------



## UMZ

A new set of Ebc turbo groove discs and yellow stuff pads all around [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Templar

I've very rarely seen members on here saying they've purchased and fitted the Whitline Anti Lift Kit.... suprised really as this is such a good mod and also reasonably cheap to do. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## blz-8027

Thought i would try these,front and rear for the winter

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300550266677


----------



## Ade TTS

blz-8027 said:


> Thought i would try these,front and rear for the winter
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300550266677


I was thinking about getting some for winter.. Not sure they can be fitted to the TTS thought. Not sure where i read that.. maybe Audi options list..


----------



## mk1f4n

Hi all I'm new in this section, just got my mk2 TT and it's completely standard so today I bought

Meguiars 105 and 205 cutting compounds for a quick swirl free detail and to remove any ghosting as rear badges are coming off
Some H & R lowering springs 30mm drop
Some metal pressed plates so can take off plastic plates and surrounds
Some red,light smoked and dark smoked vinyl film ( all will become clear soon lol)

That's it for now, but I have a very big list of jobs and items to buy yet cheers


----------



## Tr0nic

Brand new Varta Battery


----------



## J22kog

Kw varient 3 coilovers and new front bumper off a 13model tts


----------



## Templar

blz-8027 said:


> Thought i would try these,front and rear for the winter
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300550266677


Had some OE mudflaps fitted to my roadster... not the nicest looking mod but keeps your door and rear bumper cleaner.


----------



## J22kog

Templar said:


> I've very rarely seen members on here saying they've purchased and fitted the Whitline Anti Lift Kit.... suprised really as this is such a good mod and also reasonably cheap to do. [smiley=book2.gif]


You a link to this mate? What's the anti lift kit? I've fitted 26mm neuspeed anti roll bars front and rear and looking to replace all bushes and drop links next


----------



## Templar

J22kog said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've very rarely seen members on here saying they've purchased and fitted the Whitline Anti Lift Kit.... suprised really as this is such a good mod and also reasonably cheap to do. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> You a link to this mate? What's the anti lift kit? I've fitted 26mm neuspeed anti roll bars front and rear and looking to replace all bushes and drop links next
Click to expand...

Here ya go 
Whiteline kit on VW Polo: 




http://www.awesomegti.com/car/audi/tt8j ... -Whiteline install on Volkswagen Golf GTi MK5:






APS in Brackley installed mine along with H&R arb's, lower dogbone and then a fast road geometry suspension set-up.


----------



## mwad

Templar said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought i would try these,front and rear for the winter
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300550266677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had some OE mudflaps fitted to my roadster... not the nicest looking mod but keeps your door and rear bumper cleaner.
Click to expand...

Wheels suit your car 8)


----------



## Templar

Thanks for that..I think they look even better in the flesh tbh but some think they're a marmite wheel.


----------



## paul4281

Window regulator....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## J22kog

Templar said:


> J22kog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've very rarely seen members on here saying they've purchased and fitted the Whitline Anti Lift Kit.... suprised really as this is such a good mod and also reasonably cheap to do. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> You a link to this mate? What's the anti lift kit? I've fitted 26mm neuspeed anti roll bars front and rear and looking to replace all bushes and drop links next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go
> Whiteline kit on VW Polo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.awesomegti.com/car/audi/tt8j ... -Whiteline install on Volkswagen Golf GTi MK5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APS in Brackley installed mine along with H&R arb's, lower dogbone and then a fast road geometry suspension set-up.
Click to expand...

cheers mate Awesomes link didn't open but will have a look for some now  cheers.


----------



## Templar

http://www.awesomegti.com/car/audi/tt8j ... ca316-walk

Try again..

It looks like Awesome do their own version now too and a little bit cheaper. The link however is for the Whiteline version.


----------



## Myttrocks

Ordered a few cans of Plastidip to dechrome my front grille surround and to coat my winter wheels in black.


----------



## Lanmate

2x Michelin Pilot Super Sports to replace the Nexen N8000's on the rear which were on the car when I bought it. Booked in some 4 wheel alignment for it too!


----------



## Templar

Lanmate said:


> 2x Michelin Pilot Super Sports to replace the Nexen N8000's on the rear which were on the car when I bought it. Booked in some 4 wheel alignment for it too!


Get some additional camber put on the front (think max available is around 1.2°), the steering weights up and tracks better.


----------



## Andy Mundo

Windscreen wiper blades..


----------



## J22kog

Cheers Templar


----------



## Aoon_M

Grafting your arse off at work has its benefits, very expensive weekend 

TTRS style spoiler and base plate
TTS key ring
Spec.dock iPhone 5
Forge BOV Kit (FMFSITAT)
Full interior LED revamp kit ( glove box boot light sun visor and interior lights)
Audi genuine valve caps
Facelift TTS Fog grills and center trim
Motul 504, 507 5w30 5l
Philips D1s x-treme vision 4800k bulbs
Viseeo Tune2air
Snooper iRadar S120R


----------



## J22kog

Ttrs brake set up was today's purchase.


----------



## Pete Mac

Kent microfiber drying towels. Pack of 3 for about £10. Unbelievable results. Traditional chamois relegated to history. Try one. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## J22kog

Pete Mac said:


> Kent microfiber drying towels. Pack of 3 for about £10. Unbelievable results. Traditional chamois relegated to history. Try one. You won't be disappointed.


Your not wrong! Beats any drying towel I've bought before. Got about tons of these ( I'm a Valeter) haha


----------



## johnny69

Booked her in for a valet clean for giving me a trouble free first year of ownership(56 plate V6) apart from a £10 relay switch,very pleased to get through the MOT today,not even an advisory


----------



## Dubvrs

Ordered my Eibach coilovers.


----------



## planman

Replacement mechatronics unit Grrrrrr! Mind you, the difference is so different.


----------



## pedrodani

VWR intake


----------



## pedrodani

And this, a IC to TB pipe with a new red silicone hose on the TB part.


----------



## blz-8027

These


----------



## YorkshireMidge

Pipercross air filter.


----------



## Parkster

I've had a busy couple of days.

Original rear spoiler blade

Carbon Fibre TTRS rear spoiler (new, never fitted but minus original box)

OSIR Carbon Fibre front grill (used but a bargain at £177)

Waiting for the post now, and will use the winter months to prep the parts before fitting to my TT


----------



## craigttp

was it you who bought the carbon fiber spoiler from ebay parker, i was watching and considering bidding on it myself.

managed to find another one online which i ended up buying.


----------



## m-a-r-k

planman said:


> Replacement mechatronics unit Grrrrrr! Mind you, the difference is so different.


Differences are like that...


----------



## Parkster

Yeah Craig, couldn't believe nobody else bid to be honest. Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh


----------



## TDI Roadster

Just purchased, Tune2air module for ipod dock great bit of kit, not cheap but just slots in the dock bluetooth connection,


----------



## ollierico

A full tank of 99 ron..


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Same here full tank of tesco momentum


----------



## ollierico

Arguably the best thing to buy - to go out and enjoy it!


----------



## Nikos3008

Sport Diffuser

And Honeycomb grille here for anybody looking (very good price at 89.99 inc postage)...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-2...ts=Car+Make:Audi|Model:TT&hash=item5d527556a3


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Not a good picture here is mine painted gloss black to match the gloss black grilles


----------



## Nikos3008

blackpoolfc said:


> Not a good picture here is mine painted gloss black to match the gloss black grilles


is this the one that ive just bought and posted above? cus that looks sweet, how much it cost you to get sprayed gloss black?


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Yes same one mate. I painted it myself but I know what I'm doing wouldn't cost much at a body shop to do especially if you were not in a rush and they just painted it up when they were doing something else and you gave them cash


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Here's another lighting not my side


----------



## Nikos3008

blackpoolfc said:


> Yes same one mate. I painted it myself but I know what I'm doing wouldn't cost much at a body shop to do especially if you were not in a rush and they just painted it up when they were doing something else and you gave them cash


wow thats a cracking finish mate, gonna have to be a bodyshop for me no chance i could get a finish like that with rattle cans haha


----------



## legend139

UMZ said:


> A new set of Ebc turbo groove discs and yellow stuff pads all around [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


How much did you pay for the discs mate and how much fitted?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Got myself a mesh grill


----------



## M19rcj

Had to buy a new tyre today after getting a puncture on the sidewall, not cheap with it being 255 35 19 Michelin PS2. Ordered online from a company called tyreleader.co.uk, £155 delivered which I didn't think was too bad.


----------



## tdi_van

got myself the restyling rear bumper with a better looking valance. As my original one is the regular from 2007 TT


----------



## Kyudo

K&n airfilter cambelt kit full service kit


----------



## Nikos3008

one of these beauties in this colour combo for my v6


----------



## V6KMO

MSS Fully Adjustable SPORTS kit
BlackVue DR650GW-2CH Dashcam.


----------



## J22kog

New ttrs discs today and hopefully back from the paint shop tomorrow a new tts front bumper along with ttrs grill and facelift side grills


----------



## Templar

J22kog said:


> New ttrs discs today and hopefully back from the paint shop tomorrow a new tts front bumper along with ttrs grill and facelift side grills


Ooo lots of goodies to get on the car, bet you can't wait..


----------



## J22kog

Templar said:


> J22kog said:
> 
> 
> 
> New ttrs discs today and hopefully back from the paint shop tomorrow a new tts front bumper along with ttrs grill and facelift side grills
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo lots of goodies to get on the car, bet you can't wait..
Click to expand...

No can't wait to have it all back together mate, hopefully look finished at the front then.


----------



## ReTTro fit

J22kog said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J22kog said:
> 
> 
> 
> New ttrs discs today and hopefully back from the paint shop tomorrow a new tts front bumper along with ttrs grill and facelift side grills
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo lots of goodies to get on the car, bet you can't wait..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No can't wait to have it all back together mate, hopefully look finished at the front then.
Click to expand...

Have you upgraded the front bumper to the tts ? 
Dependant on the style of fog grills you've gone for, you'll also need the blank / surrounds behind them mate 
Without these you can see the bumper etc behind 
I wasn't aware of these till I put it all together 









With back plate









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## California3.2Quattro

Why not just buy gas for em and drive them?


----------



## Templar

We drive em and improve em 8)


----------



## Candyturbo

some new no plates had my 2 nd friendly warning at the weekend !!!!!!


----------



## mcdhibs

I just got a new MK2 interior/courtesy light unit with bluetooth and Mic for 99p from e-bay I actually e-mailed the seller and apologised for the low price especially when the next one for sale was £59 plus £10 delivery. He took it well and e-mailed me back saying you win some you lose some.

Its all fitted and working perfectly.

Mike


----------



## Trackdaybob

Nothing exciting, just a cargo net for the boot as it didn't have one.
Cheap genuine one of ebay and it's like new. First thing I've bought for it. Won't be the last.
Planning on a RNS-E upgrade and a bit of Miltek pipery. Thing is, the bike racing season is but a few weeks away and most of my funds will be diverted in that direction so this may take a wee while. Ah well, can't be helped :?


----------



## J22kog

New discs fitted with 2nd hand calipers and new tts bumper now back from painters. Ttrs grill going on at the weekend....


----------



## J22kog

Almost done.....


----------



## J22kog

Squeezed behind the 18's


----------



## Templar

You're buggered for cleaning the inside of your wheels now mate unless you take em off.. same probs for me too.

But they don't arf look good, don't you think ?

Well done by the way mate, they'll stop you on a tuppence :wink:


----------



## J22kog

Templar said:


> You're buggered for cleaning the inside of your wheels now mate unless you take em off.. same probs for me too.
> 
> But they don't arf look good, don't you think ?
> 
> Well done by the way mate, they'll stop you on a tuppence :wink:


Haha I know mate! I've not tried them yet as was late when I got them fitted last night so need to bleed them properly first. They look the part though or will once I've bought new rims haha


----------



## Templar

Honestly they're superb brakes and not at all grabby which you might have thought and nice to use. Much better than I expected them to be.

What ya got planned next, anything ? Been thinking of a remap for my RS but will have a fast road suspension geo setup done first. Did the same on my last TT, that among a few other suspension tweaks was money very well spent.


----------



## J22kog

Sounds good mate

Already running stage 2 - all down to money but diff, bigger turbo and injectors, buckets and cage and pretty much done then. Good fun track car and fast road


----------



## sgh

mcdhibs said:


> I just got a new MK2 interior/courtesy light unit with bluetooth and Mic for 99p from e-bay I actually e-mailed the seller and apologised for the low price especially when the next one for sale was £59 plus £10 delivery. He took it well and e-mailed me back saying you win some you lose some.
> 
> Its all fitted and working perfectly.
> 
> Mike


Like the sound of that, do you have a link please?


----------



## mcdhibs

sgh said:


> mcdhibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a new MK2 interior/courtesy light unit with bluetooth and Mic for 99p from e-bay I actually e-mailed the seller and apologised for the low price especially when the next one for sale was £59 plus £10 delivery. He took it well and e-mailed me back saying you win some you lose some.
> 
> Its all fitted and working perfectly.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Like the sound of that, do you have a link please?
Click to expand...

The 99p one was a one off and the £59 one has gone now. The bluetooth and Mic only work if you have the systems to back them up it was an OEM unit so should be more popping up I would have thought.

edit:- one here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2008-AUDI-TT- ... 1375922879


----------



## J22kog

Front finished


----------



## Jacek

J22kog said:


> Front finished


It looks great now. Shame the number plate will somewhat spoil the clean look.


----------



## J22kog

Jacek said:


> J22kog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Front finished
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great now. Shame the number plate will somewhat spoil the clean look.
Click to expand...

Numberplate? Nah! Lol .... Until im told to fit one haha I've already got a trimmed down stick on one to go on the right hand side of the bumper


----------



## X5TUU

Well after my mk1 was written off a year ago and getting an S6 as a replacement I have had a pining for another TT so today I have bought an 07 plate 2.0 mk2 in Brilliant Red, absolutely immaculate, FASH ... Just gutted I can't collect it till next week as the garage are doing the timing belt and water pump in the deal!


----------



## Templar

Finally an armrest


----------



## ReTTro fit

An R8 GT "individual" flat bottom alcantara wheel with red stitching

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Candyturbo

Templar said:


> Finally an armrest


does that sit level with the handbrake bit with the handbrake off ?


----------



## Templar

No it's slightly higher by a couple of inches but doesn't encroach on the gear changes, just what the mk2 needed imo and worth sacrificing the cup holders for :wink:


----------



## aquazi

1wheelonly said:


> An R8 GT "individual" flat bottom alcantara wheel with red stitching
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Wow look forward to seeing that fitted... I do find the wheel on my tts to be a little thin an puny compared to my chunky m sport wheel on my bmw.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes the TTRS is the only one in the TT range that has the thicker wheel with more definition around the thumb slot

The tts has the smooth leather thin one, the s-lines etc have the same wheel only with perforated leather

The thicker one above first came on the RS6, always liked them









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar

1wheelonly said:


> An R8 GT "individual" flat bottom alcantara wheel with red stitching
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Very dapper mate...bet that'll be on the weekend


----------



## kullykang

I pick up my new car today!!! Literally cannot wait to get it! Purchased from Audi Manchester, read the dealer reviews and at the moment I've been quite surprised about how good they are! (This maybe because I was treated disgustingly by VW :x )

TT 2.0 tfsi Quattro 
2014
5k mileage
Daytona grey
Amplified pack

To go along with the car, I'm expecting a few Amazon deliveries 

Karcher k4
Black and decker car Vac
New hose pipe
Tyre pressure kit

Looking for a good Valeting kit, any suggestions?

I'm so excited for 11am!


----------



## ReTTro fit

Templar said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An R8 GT "individual" flat bottom alcantara wheel with red stitching
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Very dapper mate...bet that'll be on the weekend
Click to expand...

Sadly not mate, bought it yesterday but it's coming from Germany so now playing the waiting game

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar

Definitely worth the wait fella and despatch from Germany is generally pretty good :wink:


----------



## X5TUU

kullykang said:


> I pick up my new car today!!! Literally cannot wait to get it! Purchased from Audi Manchester, read the dealer reviews and at the moment I've been quite surprised about how good they are! (This maybe because I was treated disgustingly by VW :x )
> 
> TT 2.0 tfsi Quattro
> 2014
> 5k mileage
> Daytona grey
> Amplified pack
> 
> To go along with the car, I'm expecting a few Amazon deliveries
> 
> Karcher k4
> Black and decker car Vac
> New hose pipe
> Tyre pressure kit
> 
> Looking for a good Valeting kit, any suggestions?
> 
> I'm so excited for 11am!


Congrats 

as far as a valet kit goes, you are better off buying specific things like snowfoam lance and mix, clay mitt(s), filler glaze/polish, waxes ... depends on how much time/money you want to invest ... give me a guide and I can attempt to assist


----------



## X5TUU

Today I received this months WaxyBox XL boxset ... I'm addicted to them lol


----------



## Templar

X5TUU said:


> Today I received this months WaxyBox XL boxset ... I'm addicted to them lol


Heard good things about these...Good value too.


----------



## Karl Snowden

Today my tt was treated to a new window regulator, oil change and pipercross panel filter 
Oh and a good clean!


----------



## Templar

Karl Snowden said:


> Today my tt was treated to a new window regulator, oil change and pipercross panel filter
> Oh and a good clean!


Treated to elbow grease then :wink:


----------



## Onedesi

A cargo net courtesy of Mr . Templar - does a fantastic job too, thanks mate :wink:


----------



## Templar

Onedesi said:


> A cargo net courtesy of Mr . Templar - does a fantastic job too, thanks mate :wink:


You're welcome my friend, hope it serves you well :wink:


----------



## kullykang

X5TUU said:


> kullykang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pick up my new car today!!! Literally cannot wait to get it! Purchased from Audi Manchester, read the dealer reviews and at the moment I've been quite surprised about how good they are! (This maybe because I was treated disgustingly by VW :x )
> 
> TT 2.0 tfsi Quattro
> 2014
> 5k mileage
> Daytona grey
> Amplified pack
> 
> To go along with the car, I'm expecting a few Amazon deliveries
> 
> Karcher k4
> Black and decker car Vac
> New hose pipe
> Tyre pressure kit
> 
> Looking for a good Valeting kit, any suggestions?
> 
> I'm so excited for 11am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> as far as a valet kit goes, you are better off buying specific things like snowfoam lance and mix, clay mitt(s), filler glaze/polish, waxes ... depends on how much time/money you want to invest ... give me a guide and I can attempt to assist
Click to expand...

Thanks mate 

I have a lot of time on my hands, so that isn't a problem lol. Budget-wise, I think £300 tops, If you could get me a list of stuff you think thats worth buying, id really appreciate it! I had used the Autoglym Concours Valet kit on my Scirocco but I fancy a change and wouldnt mind using a whole bunch of different stuff.


----------



## Templar

A Das6 orbital polisher would be a good piece of equipment for your arsenal but probably best to get all your basics first. As a minimum a couple of decent deep buckets and grit guards for the bottom (deep buckets let all the sh*t to sink to the bottom allowing you more grit free water to use at the top. Lambswool wash mitt, decent shampoo I like Zymol as it doesn't drag along the paintwork and seems to glide somehow. Bilt Humber sell some good clay bars, their fallout remover is excellent and comes in 1ltr spray bottle. Billberry wheel cleaner is very good. Extra thick jumbo microfiber drying towels. Micro-pro detailing microfiber clothes. I like synthetic sealants as opposed to carnauba waxes they give a sharper clearer finish whereas carnauba based products I find gives a warmer finish...depends on the colour of your paint and what finish you prefer. Megs ultimate quik detailer is a fave of mine after each wash when I'm not polishing and waxing, good for paintwork and glass.

Sites/forums like detailingworld are a good place to start for advice and product reviews :wink:


----------



## Blaylock1988

Brand new DQ250 transmission last Friday (free under warranty!) and a United Motorsports VR6 + DSG combo tune today!


----------



## kullykang

Templar said:


> A Das6 orbital polisher would be a good piece of equipment for your arsenal but probably best to get all your basics first. As a minimum a couple of decent deep buckets and grit guards for the bottom (deep buckets let all the sh*t to sink to the bottom allowing you more grit free water to use at the top. Lambswool wash mitt, decent shampoo I like Zymol as it doesn't drag along the paintwork and seems to glide somehow. Bilt Humber sell some good clay bars, their fallout remover is excellent and comes in 1ltr spray bottle. Billberry wheel cleaner is very good. Extra thick jumbo microfiber drying towels. Micro-pro detailing microfiber clothes. I like synthetic sealants as opposed to carnauba waxes they give a sharper clearer finish whereas carnauba based products I find gives a warmer finish...depends on the colour of your paint and what finish you prefer. Megs ultimate quik detailer is a fave of mine after each wash when I'm not polishing and waxing, good for paintwork and glass.
> 
> Sites/forums like detailingworld are a good place to start for advice and product reviews :wink:


Thanks Templar

Just ordered a autobrite snow foam lance, ill start reading through detailing world now for the cleaning gear


----------



## Templar

kullykang said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Das6 orbital polisher would be a good piece of equipment for your arsenal but probably best to get all your basics first. As a minimum a couple of decent deep buckets and grit guards for the bottom (deep buckets let all the sh*t to sink to the bottom allowing you more grit free water to use at the top. Lambswool wash mitt, decent shampoo I like Zymol as it doesn't drag along the paintwork and seems to glide somehow. Bilt Humber sell some good clay bars, their fallout remover is excellent and comes in 1ltr spray bottle. Billberry wheel cleaner is very good. Extra thick jumbo microfiber drying towels. Micro-pro detailing microfiber clothes. I like synthetic sealants as opposed to carnauba waxes they give a sharper clearer finish whereas carnauba based products I find gives a warmer finish...depends on the colour of your paint and what finish you prefer. Megs ultimate quik detailer is a fave of mine after each wash when I'm not polishing and waxing, good for paintwork and glass.
> 
> Sites/forums like detailingworld are a good place to start for advice and product reviews :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Templar
> 
> Just ordered a autobrite snow foam lance, ill start reading through detailing world now for the cleaning gear
Click to expand...

Nice..got one of those they're great


----------



## Nikos3008

A TTS front bumper! Just need to source the fog grills now!


----------



## ReTTro fit

Nikos3008 said:


> A TTS front bumper! Just need to source the fog grills now!


Go direct to Audi, there dearer on eBay !

Plus there's 4 different styles mate 
Which tts bumper did you get ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nikos3008

1wheelonly said:


> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A TTS front bumper! Just need to source the fog grills now!
> 
> 
> 
> Go direct to Audi, there dearer on eBay !
> 
> Plus there's 4 different styles mate
> Which tts bumper did you get ?
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

Was on ebay mate, £150 with the lower splitter included, no damage either so a good price (i think).

Sweet I was thinking to go straight to Audi, how much are they including the backing plates? Also any chance you know what the part number is for the ones that are all black, i dont want any chrome/aluminium on them.

cheers
nikos


----------



## Ben5029

kullykang said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Das6 orbital polisher would be a good piece of equipment for your arsenal but probably best to get all your basics first. As a minimum a couple of decent deep buckets and grit guards for the bottom (deep buckets let all the sh*t to sink to the bottom allowing you more grit free water to use at the top. Lambswool wash mitt, decent shampoo I like Zymol as it doesn't drag along the paintwork and seems to glide somehow. Bilt Humber sell some good clay bars, their fallout remover is excellent and comes in 1ltr spray bottle. Billberry wheel cleaner is very good. Extra thick jumbo microfiber drying towels. Micro-pro detailing microfiber clothes. I like synthetic sealants as opposed to carnauba waxes they give a sharper clearer finish whereas carnauba based products I find gives a warmer finish...depends on the colour of your paint and what finish you prefer. Megs ultimate quik detailer is a fave of mine after each wash when I'm not polishing and waxing, good for paintwork and glass.
> 
> Sites/forums like detailingworld are a good place to start for advice and product reviews :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Templar
> 
> Just ordered a autobrite snow foam lance, ill start reading through detailing world now for the cleaning gear
Click to expand...

Good buy, I've also got one and would recommend it. Quick tip is to always run a bottle of water through the lance when you've finished snow foaming mate, helps clean it through and should help performance.


----------



## Templar

Good idea Ben :wink:


----------



## kullykang

Cheers Ben ill deffo remember that one 

So today I ordered the following:

Autobrite Snow Foam Lance
Meguiars Hyper Wash (Good for snow foam according to DW)
Chemical Guys GlossWorkz Shampoo
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II
Meguiars Gold Class Shampoo 
Meguiars Gold Class Premium Quik Detailer
Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax
Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax
Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tyre Protection
VP Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
Autoglym Super Resin Polish
Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Meguiars Super Thick Microfibre Car Wash Mitts 
x2 Lambswool wash mitts
x2 Grit guard Buckets
and a bunch of different Chamois, Microfibre cloths and Towels

Thanks again for the advice Templar! ill let you know how this lot gets on over the next year or so.


----------



## Blaylock1988

New euro-spec bi-xenon afs, led!


----------



## Dreams1966

New key fob battery


----------



## V6KMO

Beltronics STiR +M edition .. Custom Install safety camera warning system.

http://www.beltronicsstore.co.uk/beltro ... R_Plus.php




Not my car but shows the instal.


----------



## Dreams1966

Some Shell go-go juice... This points card is getting a good swiping.


----------



## Franzpan

Blaylock1988 said:


> New euro-spec bi-xenon afs, led!
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1


Very nice, did you have to replace the whole light unit or were you able to just add the LED's in? Would love to do this, expensive?


----------



## genie_v1

4 x Eagle F1


----------



## Trossuk

genie_v1 said:


> 4 x Eagle F1


+1, well two tyres not four, and a 2015 sat nav disc from the parts for sale section.....nice.....


----------



## X5TUU

These air freshners ...


----------



## Templar

X5TUU said:


> These air freshners ...


I'm liking them cheeky buggers, where are they from ?


----------



## X5TUU

Templar said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> These air freshners ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking them cheeky buggers, where are they from ?
Click to expand...

Crewe Audi on eBay ... £6.85 each delivered


----------



## Onedesi

Templar said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> These air freshners ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking them cheeky buggers, where are they from ?
Click to expand...

I saw them in the audi dealer last week and you can get them from ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi- ... 1537915509

:wink:


----------



## Templar

I already have one long term passenger in my car..a little bendy alien :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit

Jase, are you sure you didn't mean a little bender called Alan !!! Lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Ben5029

Templar said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> These air freshners ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking them cheeky buggers, where are they from ?
Click to expand...

Stafford Audi have got them in too mate if you're in the area.


----------



## Templar

Hoping to pop into Wolves Audi on Friday so will see if they've got any in Ben.

@ Lea...bloody auto correct. . :lol:


----------



## J22kog

Bought a new pair of corbeau bucket seats


----------



## Blaylock1988

Franzpan said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New euro-spec bi-xenon afs, led!
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, did you have to replace the whole light unit or were you able to just add the LED's in? Would love to do this, expensive?
Click to expand...

Thanks! I bought the entire assemblies that had everything. I already had bi-xenon with AFS before. it was very expensive at $1100 for them used in the US.


----------



## Ben5029

Not today but over the last two to three weeks she's had:

TTS side skirts
New c-pillar
RNS-E (gloss black screen frame)
Mint half leather/alacantara interior

She's bleeding me dry at the mo :lol:

Big thanks to Lea who has been a mahosive help with fitting most of the above


----------



## California3.2Quattro

Once again, didn't buy any crap for it today. Just drove it.

But check with me next week.


----------



## Lanmate

Tarox F2000 Discs with Corsa Pads for the front.

Also booked her in for a full service with oil change, including S-Tronic, Haldex and Brake Fluid change. Getting the brakes fitted at the same time as the service at the end of this month.


----------



## J22kog

Bought and replaced the cam follower before and after pics. Seriously worn lol


----------



## Ben5029

J22kog said:


> Bought and replaced the cam follower before and after pics. Seriously worn lol


What sort of mileage are you on J22kog? Just wondering if this is something I need to consider swapping on mine.

Are you planning on fitting yourself?


----------



## ReTTro fit

The clues in the before and after pic Ben lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Warranty_Void

Ben5029 said:


> J22kog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought and replaced the cam follower before and after pics. Seriously worn lol
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of mileage are you on J22kog? Just wondering if this is something I need to consider swapping on mine.
> 
> Are you planning on fitting yourself?
Click to expand...

A new follower is £35 ish and a quick fit well worth getting a new one fitted, if your running A HPFP it will need changing more often.

If it fails it can cause massive damage to the engine


----------



## J22kog

My mates golf was tapping more than the TT. His had 67k on it, TT has 101 now however had a new engine at 80k (bottom end) this wasn't changed and car is running stage 2+. Took 10 mins to fit and now quieter


----------



## Ben5029

Cheers for the comments gents, will get one ordered asap.

Are you using an oem part still or is there a better quality aftermarket piece?

A part number would be appreciated too cheers?


----------



## J22kog

Here you go mate

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1192080929


----------



## J22kog

Custom seat frames now made and new seats fitted with harnesses.


----------



## Templar

J22kog said:


> Custom seat frames now made and new seats fitted with harnesses.


Good work there mate, are they comfortable enough for a long journey ?


----------



## J22kog

Their comfy mate - hope so for a long journey as were back to the nurburgring in April so will soon find out haha .....


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Another 12 month mot ,no advisories, thumbs up on the car from the tester saying it was mint well chuffed


----------



## Emma2603

Got some HIDs and also booked into Audi for some repairs after I clipped my drive way wall :x


----------



## Templar

Just got a remote controlled hd cam for filming on cruises, got it to mount on one of Brendans vent mounts. It also has live out view/record so can be plugged into the RNS-E with the right module.


----------



## Templar

Also going to give these led bulbs a go in the map lights .



Or these if the above do not work, these fit from previous experience.


----------



## ReTTro fit

What's the output cable jase ?
It needs to be composite

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## California3.2Quattro

Gas and drove it, again. Only thing a nice running TT really needs. : )


----------



## Templar

1wheelonly said:


> What's the output cable jase ?
> It needs to be composite
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Alright mate... mini usb to usb but can get usb to composite adaptor I believe, is there a particular pin config to look for or will it be a no go ?

I thought that it might not be able to work so got a cam with a small screen to set up the camera angle.

Tell you what though first look and feel of the cam is very good, a lot lighter than expected, loads of different mounts including the standard screw thread fitting built into both the base of the cam and the waterproof housing.


----------



## ReTTro fit

As long as you convert to composite mate it can be done









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar

This one I had in mind...still think I may need a digital to composition converter of some sort...any suggestions ?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Plug it into the side of your TV first mate to test

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar

1wheelonly said:


> Plug it into the side of your TV first mate to test
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


You must have read my mind mate 8)

Got a suitable lead so might pick up thus adapter


----------



## J22kog

Oil. Filter. Sump plug. 
New front arb powerflex bushes
Lower engine mount powerflex bush 
Brake cooling ducts


----------



## Bowen

LED sidelights
LED map lights
Bootnet
Sprayed my wheel nut covers black (makes a huge difference!)


----------



## mullum

Bowen said:


> LED sidelights
> LED map lights
> Bootnet
> Sprayed my wheel nut covers black (makes a huge difference!)


Is this on a mk1 or mk2?
Have you tested the map lights properly yet?


----------



## Bowen

mullum said:


> Bowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LED sidelights
> LED map lights
> Bootnet
> Sprayed my wheel nut covers black (makes a huge difference!)
> 
> 
> 
> Is this on a mk1 or mk2?
> Have you tested the map lights properly yet?
Click to expand...

MK2. Yeah work fine, little 501 leds.


----------



## mullum

Ah ok mk2, cheers for reply


----------



## J22kog

Also federal rsr semi slicks too


----------



## Templar

An analogue clock to mount in the middle air vent. Off = black screen, ignition on = white display, headlights on = red display. 
Awaiting delivery of one spare air vent to strip down and one Oris O Pod gauge mount. Hoping it will look nice when complete.


----------



## Templar

magnetic car phone holder which screws/clamps securely to the air vent. Magnets are very strong and the rubber 'X' type support keeps the phone where it was originally positioned. 
Half the price of Halfrauds ordering off the net.


----------



## Trossuk

Chipex stone chip repair system....


----------



## legend139

Templar said:


> An analogue clock to mount in the middle air vent. Off = black screen, ignition on = white display, headlights on = red display.
> Awaiting delivery of one spare air vent to strip down and one Oris O Pod gauge mount. Hoping it will look nice when complete.


Would be interested to see how turns out mate. I'd like a center vent clock in the center as well!


----------



## aquazi

The clock is an interesting idea... Look forward to seeing it.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

Me too...was tempted with the classic original look at first but decided on a modern spin to it. Just wanted a normal clock to glance at.


----------



## Templar

Look what the postie delivered today 8)


----------



## Templar

Got it fitted too...just a healthy dolop of brave juice to pull away at the trim and the rest is simples.


----------



## Jonny_C

Trossuk said:


> Chipex stone chip repair system....


Me too !!!!


----------



## Bowen

Templar said:


> Got it fitted too...just a healthy dolop of brave juice to pull away at the trim and the rest is simples.


That is lovely.
Don't think there is something as nice for the S tronic knob?


----------



## PP-AU08-TT

I added a pair of Carbon Fiber mirrors. I aslo received an extra pair in the box. Two for one deal I guess. The extra pair are up for grabs if anyone wants to buy them


----------



## daz x

PP-AU08-TT said:


> I added a pair of Carbon Fiber mirrors. I aslo received an extra pair in the box. Two for one deal I guess. The extra pair are up for grabs if anyone wants to buy them


May be interested in the mirrors if they are still for sale ?
Are they genuine Audi? & how much?


----------



## Templar

Bowen said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it fitted too...just a healthy dolop of brave juice to pull away at the trim and the rest is simples.
> 
> 
> 
> That is lovely.
> Don't think there is something as nice for the S tronic knob?
Click to expand...

I'll find out for you if you like ?


----------



## mwad

Looks good Templar


----------



## daz x

Templar said:


> Bowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it fitted too...just a healthy dolop of brave juice to pull away at the trim and the rest is simples.
> 
> 
> 
> That is lovely.
> Don't think there is something as nice for the S tronic knob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll find out for you if you like ?
Click to expand...

You have mail.


----------



## Templar

mwad said:


> Looks good Templar


Thank you, looks a little bit different to the norm.


----------



## daz x

Templar said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Templar
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, looks a little bit different to the norm.
Click to expand...

More mail!


----------



## Templar

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=972674

As well as RS gear knobs ect I can get brand new unfitted Audi TTRS/R8 carbon mirrors and engine trim..


----------



## mwad

Templar said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Templar
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, looks a little bit different to the norm.
Click to expand...

Yeah agreed, in a good way


----------



## PP-AU08-TT

Daz x, they came from China. Shoot me a pm if your still interested.


----------



## Templar

8)


----------



## gogs

Exactly whats fitted to my car Jase










Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Templar

Nice tidy and we'll looked after engine bay mate...A nice alu Porsche oil filler cap now mate to finish it off...seen them on fleabay for about 30£ methinks.
Think you can get a carbon coolant bottle cover too..can't remember where I've seen them though.


----------



## gogs

Yeah it looked fairly good tbh, i have a set of R8 oil and coolant caps i may fit or sell on

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> Yeah it looked fairly good tbh, i have a set of R8 oil and coolant caps i may fit or sell on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


Yeah stick em on :wink:


----------



## gogs

Maybe

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Templar

Unpacked these goodies this afternoon... Osir O Smear deflector vents deflectors, Osir footrest and Osir O Pod gauge mount for my clock. 8)


----------



## gogs

What are the smear deflector vents Jase?

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> What are the smear deflector vents Jase?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


The windscreen can get a little grubby from past experience and these two small deflectors clip onto the top of the centre side vents and suppose to reduce this. Thought I'd give em a go see how I get on, they only clip in place but look pretty cool ..excuse the pun. . :wink:


----------



## gogs

Ah i see, mmmm how much are they to buy?

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## California3.2Quattro

All kinda crap over the last week or so. But the best thing was &#8230;&#8230;

gas.


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> Ah i see, mmmm how much are they to buy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


Only 20 quid from the TT Shop mate...come in a pretty good textured satin finish.

http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... uct=202470


----------



## Templar

California3.2Quattro said:


> All kinda crap over the last week or so. But the best thing was &#8230;&#8230;
> 
> gas.


On the inside of your screen ?


----------



## California3.2Quattro

Templar said:


> California3.2Quattro said:
> 
> 
> 
> All kinda crap over the last week or so. But the best thing was &#8230;&#8230;
> 
> gas.
> 
> 
> 
> On the inside of your screen ?
Click to expand...

I will soon reveal all the crap I bought. . But even then, I say the best investment is&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

gas. :lol:


----------



## Templar

You going do the fast and furious route of 'nitros' ? You cheeky devil :twisted:


----------



## California3.2Quattro

Templar said:


> You going do the fast and furious route of 'nitros' ? You cheeky devil :twisted:


I'm too classy for that. At least I was before I joined this forum. 

I believe you guys call gas, petrol. Which is all a good TT really needs. 8)


----------



## ReTTro fit

What about Derv !!! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Onedesi

I can finally post in this thread having completed all the niggles I wanted to sort, having fully detailed it at the weekend finishing off with zymol glasur today I got my alloys refurbed in the Audi carbon colour - really pleased with the finish


----------



## Templar

Onedesi said:


> I can finally post in this thread having completed all the niggles I wanted to sort, having fully detailed it at the weekend finishing off with zymol glasur today I got my alloys refurbed in the Audi carbon colour - really pleased with the finish


Where did you get your wheels done and how much ?

And where's the pics mate :wink:


----------



## Templar

Not today but Saturday got door markers, puddle lights and footwell lights installed...well chuffed.


----------



## Templar

Ordered some interior trim in Panther Black crystal effect..genuine Audi exclusive parts, can't wait 8)



Got a spare pair of silver door handle caps/trims and will get them painted to match.


----------



## Onedesi

Templar said:


> Onedesi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can finally post in this thread having completed all the niggles I wanted to sort, having fully detailed it at the weekend finishing off with zymol glasur today I got my alloys refurbed in the Audi carbon colour - really pleased with the finish
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get your wheels done and how much ?
> 
> And where's the pics mate :wink:
Click to expand...

Hi, I went with the Wheel Specialist over on Spring Road, Ettingshall - really good guys and a great finish for £250 inc VAT for all 4 wheels.

I'll get some pics up of the whole car now I'm happy with it tomorrow, you won't recognise it from when you saw it :wink:

How did you do the puddle lights - they look great, I'd also like to know if my car has the coming home lights feature as that is so cool - any idea how I could tell?


----------



## Templar

When you pull up and switch off your ignition and key out, before opening the door and leaving leaving the car flash your main beam....if you have coming home function activated your headlights will stay on for a predetermined time.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Templar said:


> When you pull up and switch off your ignition and key out, before opening the door and leaving leaving the car flash your main beam....if you have coming home function activated your headlights will stay on for a predetermined time.


Depends on the year of your car, if you have the MY10 onwards module then the above is correct

If pre MY10 then your car can be coded to work from the fob on lock and unlock etc

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Senna916

Finally decided to have rear 'pram handle' spoiler painted & fitted, have had it for a while but couldn't decide if I liked it or not when it arrived. Looks far better on than I thought it would. Also fitted Forge catch tank that I bought from Gogs - that's a thing of beauty as well!
Waiting for costs from TTE for the big 420bhp+ turbo fitted - no pain, no gain!! :roll:


----------



## Onedesi

1wheelonly said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you pull up and switch off your ignition and key out, before opening the door and leaving leaving the car flash your main beam....if you have coming home function activated your headlights will stay on for a predetermined time.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the year of your car, if you have the MY10 onwards module then the above is correct
> 
> If pre MY10 then your car can be coded to work from the fob on lock and unlock etc
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

Mine is a pre MY10 so it sounds like a recode is needed, do you guys know anyone near Wolves who could do this - I love this feature.


----------



## Templar

Got one of these to fit 8)


----------



## Templar

Senna916 said:


> Finally decided to have rear 'pram handle' spoiler painted & fitted, have had it for a while but couldn't decide if I liked it or not when it arrived. Looks far better on than I thought it would. Also fitted Forge catch tank that I bought from Gogs - that's a thing of beauty as well!
> Waiting for costs from TTE for the big 420bhp+ turbo fitted - no pain, no gain!! :roll:
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1


I like that spoiler mate...suits the coupe a treat 8)


----------



## Jenny H

New shoes. Eagle F1 's


----------



## Templar

Some brand new gloss black edged air vents


----------



## aquazi

Never seen those gloss black ones... Were they part of the limited edition interiors?

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

aquazi said:


> Never seen those gloss black ones... Were they part of the limited edition interiors?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Some TT's had them fitted usually late models I believe.

There's a set in the For Sale section :wink:


----------



## TTaRSe

Templar said:


> Got one of these to fit 8)


Link to retailer?


----------



## gogs

Senna916 said:


> Finally decided to have rear 'pram handle' spoiler painted & fitted, have had it for a while but couldn't decide if I liked it or not when it arrived. Looks far better on than I thought it would. Also fitted Forge catch tank that I bought from Gogs - that's a thing of beauty as well!
> Waiting for costs from TTE for the big 420bhp+ turbo fitted - no pain, no gain!! :roll:
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1


I like that Steve 

Glad you got the Forge catch can fitted ok, its a nice bit of kit 

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Templar

TTaRSe said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got one of these to fit 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Link to retailer?
Click to expand...

Here you go

http://www.thettshop.com/interior.asp?c ... uct=802007


----------



## Sttephen

Templar said:


> TTaRSe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got one of these to fit 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Link to retailer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go
> 
> http://www.thettshop.com/interior.asp?c ... uct=802007
Click to expand...

Can you get anything like this for the manual?


----------



## Templar

There's some on eBay if like the look of them. I bought the Osir one for my manual, it's slightly wider than the manual dead man pedal but I'll make it fit.


----------



## aquazi

Templar said:


> Some TT's had them fitted usually late models I believe.
> 
> There's a set in the For Sale section :wink:


Should have looked closer... Its just the outer rim that is gloss... The same as mine! I thought it had gloss slats too!

I'd fancy full black vents with black interior trim too!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

Templar said:


> There's some on eBay if like the look of them. I bought the Osir one for my manual, it's slightly wider than the manual dead man pedal but I'll make it fit.


Jase you can fit the wider Stronic dead pedal then the OSIR will fit, i had the Stronic dead pedal fitted to my manual TTS for sone reason










Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## ZephyR2

As I recall the A3 manual ones are perfect fit for the TT.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ReTTro fit

I modded mine out my old A4









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's some on eBay if like the look of them. I bought the Osir one for my manual, it's slightly wider than the manual dead man pedal but I'll make it fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Jase you can fit the wider Stronic dead pedal then the OSIR will fit, i had the Stronic dead pedal fitted to my manual TTS for sone reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb
Click to expand...

Any idea how the dead pedal is removed...not looked yet tbh but thought I'd ask first to see if I can get an idea ?


----------



## gogs

I did a how to Jase, i'll find it for you

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## gogs

Here we go, i'll see if i can find the missing pics

Pics now reinstated

viewtopic.php?t=740641

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Templar

Cheers gogs...might be better just to get the slightly wider dead pedal...time to start looking :wink:


----------



## gogs

£15-£20 on eBay Jase

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> £15-£20 on eBay Jase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


Seen a couple gogs. ..16-30 quid. Not sure on the part number or how to tell the difference between the two visually.

Can anyone confirm this part number is for the auto please 8P2864777A ?


----------



## gogs

From pics I've seen it looks like the A version is the wider Stronic pedal

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## ZephyR2

Here's mine, courtesy of someone you might have heard of .....


----------



## Templar

ZephyR2 said:


> As I recall the A3 manual ones are perfect fit for the TT.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Anymore info on this chap ?


----------



## m0rph_TTR

Today, I fitted a replacement Haldex controller, and gave the system a service...

Result............................

I NOW HAVE 4WD AGAIN!!!  8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

So I now have not 1 single fault code! (considering when I bought the car it had 31!).

Its been a long road.. but now I am really happy with the car.

Time to sort a couple of niggling cosmetics, and maybe some new wheels 

SO ---- what have you lot done today ???


----------



## V6KMO

Engine cover
Hand brake cover /rest
Air intake

and Apple I watch hahah.....


----------



## BoabTTs

i bought my TT some new shoes today 
rotiforms dia 19" rubber and fitting tomorrow cant wait


----------



## markaw3.2

These...getting them fitted tomorrow.










saw them on the Dolphin Grey RS4 & had to have them.


----------



## BoabTTs

New shoes are on now


----------



## Templar

Wow...now that's different...can't make a decision yet whether I like em yet.


----------



## markaw3.2

Dogs Danglies those mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Had to put my swap off 'til Thursday on the instructions of SWMBO


----------



## BoabTTs

Thinking next I might lower is slightly just to hug the wheels and maybe 10 or15mm spacers so they sit flush


----------



## California3.2Quattro

I did some crap to the front end. Then I put gas in it.


----------



## Templar

Finally come round to the idea, now doesn't that look better California, along with the new skirts (rockers) .... :wink:


----------



## California3.2Quattro

Templar said:


> Finally come round to the idea, now doesn't that look better California, along with the new skirts (rockers) .... :wink:


Not as good as a full tank of petrol. But it'll do.


----------



## Templar

Come on you like it really or you wouldn't have done it :roll:


----------



## California3.2Quattro

It ties in better with the skirts and is more to my liking than the TTRS front, or any of the aftermarket solutions.

I also like the honeycomb and floating license plate frame I rigged up for the U.S. plate.

Had I not come across the bumper for cheap, I would have just stuck with petrol, however.


----------



## ReTTro fit

How does that humble pie taste ? Lmfao
The difference is night & day

Just the led drl headlights now then !!

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Tangerine Knight

California3.2Quattro said:


> It ties in better with the skirts and is more to my liking than the TTRS front, or any of the aftermarket solutions.
> 
> I also like the honeycomb and floating license plate frame I rigged up for the U.S. plate.
> 
> Had I not come across the bumper for cheap, I would have just stuck with petrol, however.


Now doesn't that look much better ( not as nice as my ttrs front end) our colonial friend. As 1 wheel has said if the humble pie sticks in your throat a bit let us know


----------



## Tangerine Knight

New water pump (second one in 7 months) replaced under warranty again,and full hit service oil,all filters,plugs,fuel filter and haldex


----------



## California3.2Quattro

What's Humble Pie? A 70s rock band?

TTRS front looks too much like a Darth Vader mask.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

So you keep saying,but not as common or cheap to do as the one you have. Suggest you google humble pie ( the meaning of) think it will apply quite well to you.


----------



## California3.2Quattro

blackpoolfc said:


> So you keep saying,but not as common or cheap to do as the one you have. Suggest you google humble pie ( the meaning of) think it will apply quite well to you.


Luke, I AM your father. 

You take this stuff way too seriously, pool. Enjoy front end. Jesus. I don't give a rat's ass what you think my car, and you should be the same.

Appreciate the help you've provided, but I don't intend to keep engaging in this strange need for validation you have. Some people aren't going to have the same taste as you. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

You know what in the good old us of a are you taught rudeness and arrogance in both subjects. I'm not trying to validate anything on my car it was done over 3 years ago. I'm not the one who slagged the tts front end off then fitted one. Anyway I've heard the new national anthem for the states is. Yank my doodle its a dandy. Oh and before you yell me I'm touchy trust me I'm not, plenty on here know me and know I can take the p*** as well as give it out.


----------



## California3.2Quattro

Okee Dokey.

Here's the deal for me:

I like the TTS front on the car. I'll eat some humble pie in that it's the best option to tie in the side skirts with the front. You guys are right on that count. I always wanted the honeycomb grill, and I very much like that.

I wish there were other options that were as good looking, but less expensive. There weren't any that were as good looking. So when I found a TTS bumper inexpensively at a local yard, I used Crewe Audi and a fine painter I know locally to complete the look. Had I not come across the TTS bumper for cheap, I would have just kept my stock front, possibly just with the honeycomb grill. Sorry if that offends. Don't see why it would.

As for the TTRS bumper, it's not my cup of tea on a V6. I also don't understand installing a fixed rear spoiler over the cool and very useful auto spoiler. These things really do seem to bother you, Pool. But they shouldn't. You love the look of your ride. A lot of other people on this board seem to as well. So enjoy your car.

If you look over this thread, you're the one calling things cheap, or common, etc.. I'm the one joking. Because in the end, all of this cosmetic modding crap is a bit of a joke.


----------



## ReTTro fit

who ????? Lmfao 
I believe Crewe Audi got it wrong didn't they ?
Or was that just a case of trying to sell you what they had in stock

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Tangerine Knight

What did they get wrong?


----------



## Tangerine Knight

1wheelonly said:


> who ????? Lmfao
> I believe Crewe Audi got it wrong didn't they ?
> Or was that just a case of trying to sell you what they had in stock
> 
> On iPhone using Tap a crap/quot


----------



## Tangerine Knight

[No message]


----------



## ReTTro fit

They were supplying him the wrong fog light grills

They make me laugh mate, first they were offering us discounted parts that were still dearer than I got them for at my dealer 
Now there advertising used cars on here 
But they can't get a simple fog grill right

Cali checked the part numbers they supplied him against mine

Dealers make me cringe mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Yes I noticed the attempt at a free car ad,I've also noticed that they are dearer than Preston Audi


----------



## California3.2Quattro

1wheelonly said:


> They were supplying him the wrong fog light grills
> 
> They make me laugh mate, first they were offering us discounted parts that were still dearer than I got them for at my dealer
> Now there advertising used cars on here
> But they can't get a simple fog grill right
> 
> Cali checked the part numbers they supplied him against mine
> 
> Dealers make me cringe mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


They got it right very quickly, 1wheel. But without your help, they would have made a mistake. Thanks.

No harm done. Price was pretty good. Better than anything I could get here in the U.S., even with overseas shipping costs. But not as cheap as you guys can get in the UK if you drive up to the dealer door.


----------



## CaroB12

I bought covers for the seat belt so they don't rub and I think they look sporty.
Son not impressed as he says he wanted some on his Saxo in his Maxpower days an I wasn't impressed. Ah well as you get older you get younger in my book


----------



## California3.2Quattro

I like those, Caro. Where did you get them?


----------



## CaroB12

California3.2Quattro said:


> I like those, Caro. Where did you get them?


Hi got them on Amazon. Thanks


----------



## temporarychicken

I just bought some repair parts today:

CV boot kit - 12 pounds
Anti-roll-bar link - 10 pounds

The car is much happier now they are fitted. But my hand's aren't and there's a lot of dirt under the fingernails now!


----------



## Bowen

Coilovers and spacers.


----------



## Inked

Mer and plenty of elbow grease


----------



## barry_m2

still don't have access to the For Sale section on here, so I haven't bought anything yet!


----------



## arpuc

A little something to help with my new detailing addiction!


----------



## Bowen

4 new tyres, Hankook V12's.


----------



## Templar

Bowen said:


> 4 new tyres, Hankook V12's.


A very underrated tyre I believe..


----------



## Shug750S

Respray for the bonnet after some low life keyed it a couple of weeks ago.

£300 that could have been used elsewhere paid to body shop.


----------



## Bowen

Templar said:


> Bowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 new tyres, Hankook V12's.
> 
> 
> 
> A very underrated tyre I believe..
Click to expand...

Yeah, I really like them. Used these tyres on track a few times. I had Eagle F1's on my focus ST another very good tyre.

The difference the new tyres have made is amazing, grip grip grip! Especially with Quattro.


----------



## davectr

Didn't actually buy it today, but was having a forge quickshifter to the TTRS today, until the garage phoned to say it won't fit! They even checked with Forge directly, only to be told they don't make one to fit the RS :x


----------



## Templar

I thought the RS already had the short shifter fitted as standard..


----------



## davectr

It may have, but if it has it isn't that short. I've had them in the past that were much shorter so fancied doing it to the RS - alas it wasn't to be


----------



## Yesj

facelift s-line single frame grill for €50


----------



## tdi_van

humm..

A set of 18" Oem 10 spoke wheels and a Full TBE from Bcs .

[smiley=book2.gif] to much money out the bank account... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## barry_m2

barry_m2 said:


> still don't have access to the For Sale section on here, so I haven't bought anything yet!


Nothing's changed. I think it's clear I'm not here to spam either. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## hfz134

I got this


----------



## Blaylock1988

Bought a set of wheels for the V6. 19x9.5 VMR v710 Gunmetal.


----------



## Dreams1966

Some nice maintenance.... Major service, plugs, Haldex Service, DSG service & new rear discs and pads. All ready for a road trip en Francais


----------



## Warranty_Void

Dashcam :mrgreen:

http://thinkware.com/Products/Dashcam/F750


----------



## RS-Tom

Warranty_Void said:


> Dashcam :mrgreen:
> 
> http://thinkware.com/Products/Dashcam/F750


Was it the F750 you bought? Really interested to see what you think as I want to get one too. Have you fitted one before?


----------



## -VK-

DSG Service, Haldex Service and an MOT.

Oh and a few more detailing bits to feed my addiction :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## chaznik

Bought an EVOMS CAI


----------



## Warranty_Void

RS-Tom said:


> Warranty_Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dashcam :mrgreen:
> 
> http://thinkware.com/Products/Dashcam/F750
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the F750 you bought? Really interested to see what you think as I want to get one too. Have you fitted one before?
Click to expand...

Yeh the F750 and the rear cam, the hardest part will be removing trim and hiding all the cables.


----------



## Jtt2009

Templar said:


> Not today but Saturday got door markers, puddle lights and footwell lights installed...well chuffed.


That looks well nice mate.Can I ask what is the cost to buy and get those footwell lights installed?


----------



## ReTTro fit

The footwell lights & puddle lights are both the same units and are available on eBay as are the red warning lights

Fitting takes a couple of hours for all and coding is also required

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Trossuk

Warranty_Void said:


> RS-Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warranty_Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dashcam :mrgreen:
> 
> http://thinkware.com/Products/Dashcam/F750
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the F750 you bought? Really interested to see what you think as I want to get one too. Have you fitted one before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh the F750 and the rear cam, the hardest part will be removing trim and hiding all the cables.
Click to expand...

Found this, looks like a good price but think it's only a front facing camera...drop down menu for fitted price.
http://www.racshop.co.uk/sat-navs-tech/ ... viewAnchor


----------



## Warranty_Void

They set the front and rear aswell http://www.racshop.co.uk/mobileshop/mob ... catId=5917


----------



## Trossuk

Noticed the RAC offer ended tomorrow so purchase made, front only with fitting and parking feature, all in delivered for £219. Bargain.


----------



## B16

Today I bought a whole TT RS!

Just awaiting plate transfer and prep. Currently like a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## RS-Tom

Trossuk said:


> Noticed the RAC offer ended tomorrow so purchase made, front only with fitting and parking feature, all in delivered for £219. Bargain.


I emailed them earlier as I want the front and rear but not too sure if I should be picking hatchback or saloon on their configuration page [smiley=bigcry.gif] Really hope they get back to me before the offer expires.


----------



## Angusthewestie

A Mobius Action Cam ... hopefully will arrive on Friday so I can play with it 

http://www.carcamerashop.co.uk/mobius-action-camera-dash-cam-version.html


----------



## Lazt

Full recond, leather treatment, 3-step polish and ceramic sealant. As good as new except for a few stone chips


----------



## Trossuk

RS-Tom said:


> Trossuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed the RAC offer ended tomorrow so purchase made, front only with fitting and parking feature, all in delivered for £219. Bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them earlier as I want the front and rear but not too sure if I should be picking hatchback or saloon on their configuration page [smiley=bigcry.gif] Really hope they get back to me before the offer expires.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't wait for an email reply. Ring them they're really helpful on the phone. I'm off to France today (yep Folkestone!!)
So wanted to delay delivery until I got back. One phone call sorted. It would be the hatchback version.
Fitting is a hard wire into the fuse box. Power drain is dealt with direct by the camera, no need for a separate control box. The app for your phone/iPad can be used to adjust the levels. It's a cool toy...


----------



## barry_m2

Trossuk said:


> I'm off to France today (yep Folkestone!!)..


Good luck with that!


----------



## Danny732

B16 said:


> Today I bought a whole TT RS!
> 
> Just awaiting plate transfer and prep. Currently like a kid on Christmas morning.


Nice, hope you enjoy it 

Welcome to the forum also.


----------



## RS-Tom

Trossuk said:


> RS-Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trossuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed the RAC offer ended tomorrow so purchase made, front only with fitting and parking feature, all in delivered for £219. Bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them earlier as I want the front and rear but not too sure if I should be picking hatchback or saloon on their configuration page [smiley=bigcry.gif] Really hope they get back to me before the offer expires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't wait for an email reply. Ring them they're really helpful on the phone. I'm off to France today (yep Folkestone!!)
> So wanted to delay delivery until I got back. One phone call sorted. It would be the hatchback version.
> Fitting is a hard wire into the fuse box. Power drain is dealt with direct by the camera, no need for a separate control box. The app for your phone/iPad can be used to adjust the levels. It's a cool toy...
Click to expand...

Thanks, called them up and they confirmed hatchback. :-D


----------



## -VK-

New fog grilles and under grille to go on the TTS (From old type to new ones) - Also just had S-Tronic and Haldex oil changed..phone cover replacement bits n pieces and booked in for new pads, discs and braided hoses all round....oh and ordered a BCS DP / Sports Cat.

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## pedrodani

Genuine leather speedo cover with black stitching, to replace my failed leather gaiter :roll:


----------



## tdi_van

pedrodani said:


> Genuine leather speedo cover with black stitching, to replace my failed leather gaiter :roll:


Ainda bem que o meu ja tinha isso em pele.

O teu então não deve ter a consola central em pele nem as quartelas das portas...


----------



## pedrodani

tdi_van said:


> Ainda bem que o meu ja tinha isso em pele.
> 
> O teu então não deve ter a consola central em pele nem as quartelas das portas...


Não, tenho de arranjar usado. No entanto os bancos são em pele e tecido (s-line). O pacote de pele faz toda a diferença no interior. :mrgreen:


----------



## tdi_van

pedrodani said:


> tdi_van said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ainda bem que o meu ja tinha isso em pele.
> 
> O teu então não deve ter a consola central em pele nem as quartelas das portas...
> 
> 
> 
> Não, tenho de arranjar usado. No entanto os bancos são em pele e tecido (s-line). O pacote de pele faz toda a diferença no interior. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

   pois faz :mrgreen:

o teu tb n devia trazer os pedais em aluminio, os puxadores das portas e os botões no volante. correcto??


----------



## pedrodani

tdi_van said:


> pois faz :mrgreen:
> 
> o teu tb n devia trazer os pedais em aluminio, os puxadores das portas e os botões no volante. correcto??


Sim é pacote s-line exterior e interior. O pacote de pele tinha de ser pedido como um extra ao s-line


----------



## mk1f4n

A second Hand TTS bumper bought Sunday 
Brand new Black Edition fog and lower Grills today 
All Black TTRS grill from Xenonz today


----------



## spike

paint correction, valet & ceramic protection 

all ready for AITP on the TTOC stand


----------



## RS-Tom

Warranty_Void said:


> Dashcam :mrgreen:
> 
> http://thinkware.com/Products/Dashcam/F750


Has yours turned up yet? I haven't even received an email confirmation about the order [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## BlueMagic

Full selection of black badges to replace all of the chrome ones.


----------



## CaroB12

I bought a set of chrome tail pipes. I like em and they make a good sound


----------



## pedrodani

CaroB12 said:


> I bought a set of chrome tail pipes. I like em and they make a good sound


Hi, where did you get it? how much of a difference in sound?


----------



## CaroB12

Hi
I got it from my local Audi dealer for £56 fitted.
Not a huge difference to the sound but whereas without it the exhaust was very quite, this gives a bit of a deep blowing sound!


----------



## pedrodani

CaroB12 said:


> Hi
> I got it from my local Audi dealer for £56 fitted.
> Not a huge difference to the sound but whereas without it the exhaust was very quite, this gives a bit of a deep blowing sound!


Got a part number? - thanks.


----------



## cbowen01

Put my new Rotors on with brand new Goodyear F1 2s on. And my private reg


----------



## barry_m2

Today, I fitted the RNS-E unit I bought a couple of days ago. The newer 193 type.

As I was replacing the old 'red' Nav system and the new unit came out of a car with a CD changer fitted too, it was a straight swap, pop in the code and away we go.. everything working as it should, bluetooth for phone and the other little bluetooth unit thing for my music streaming...

Next jobs.... retrofit the cruise control and look at doing the rear camera install.


----------



## spike

just ordered me a gloss black grill


----------



## Bowen

cbowen01 said:


> Put my new Rotors on with brand new Goodyear F1 2s on. And my private reg


Are we in some way related. :lol:


----------



## -VK-

Currently sat in BCS whilst they install my new downpipe and sports cat.... :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## [email protected]

barry_m2 said:


> Today, I fitted the RNS-E unit I bought a couple of days ago. The newer 193 type.
> 
> As I was replacing the old 'red' Nav system and the new unit came out of a car with a CD changer fitted too, it was a straight swap, pop in the code and away we go.. everything working as it should, bluetooth for phone and the other little bluetooth unit thing for my music streaming...
> 
> Next jobs.... retrofit the cruise control and look at doing the rear camera install.


Good to know - on my list to buy/fit this year...just got save up more of the beer money, bit tough when beer tastes this good in the sunshine


----------



## Onedesi

A new cambelt and water pump - peace of mind now :wink:

Excellent service from Wolverhampton Audi right from the coffee to the update calls and the TT Mk3 test drive


----------



## m-a-r-k

[email protected] said:


> Good to know - on my list to buy/fit this year...just got save up more of the beer money, bit tough when bear tastes this good in the sunshine


Black or brown? I prefer a stew, bear steak can be a bit tough. Never had polar bear though.


----------



## [email protected]

m-a-r-k said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know - on my list to buy/fit this year...just got save up more of the beer money, bit tough when bear tastes this good in the sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> Black or brown? I prefer a stew, bear steak can be a bit tough. Never had polar bear though.
Click to expand...

 Well spotted... , that will teach me for _drink & type_...!!!


----------



## williammc

fitted EBC cross drilled and grooved front and rear disc's with greenstuff pad's, also service with Castrol edge titanium oil Mann oil and fuel filter NGK platinum plugs and green cotton panel filter


----------



## CarloSalt

I got a private registration


----------



## chaznik

Bought it a new temp play mate


----------



## legend139

chaznik said:


> Bought it a new temp play mate


Ooo reason for getting a mk1 chaz?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaznik

legend139 said:


> chaznik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought it a new temp play mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo reason for getting a mk1 chaz?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Short term investment....!


----------



## legend139

Bet that looks good sitting next to your other! Have you plans for the mk2 in the making?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaznik

legend139 said:


> Bet that looks good sitting next to your other! Have you plans for the mk2 in the making?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got two silver TTs on the drive...so neighbours will talk!

Just bought to tidy up and move on, worked a lot on TTs so hopefully flip this quick!


----------



## chaznik

In-laws already have two so makes four now...


----------



## legend139

Ah fair play then mate if you know what your doing! I do love the Mk1s shape much. 4 TTs?! I'm lucky if I see one a week driving to work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

On the Hunter for a suspension set up..


----------



## BoabTTs

i bought some TTS wing mirrors for much cheapness and fitted them my self


----------



## Templar

Very nice...forgot how shiny the TTS mirrors actually are compared to the ones fitted to the RS.


----------



## gogs

Templar said:


> On the Hunter for a suspension set up..


She handle better now Jase?

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## gogs

Karcher vario power lance 

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## Templar

Turns in a bit quicker now, steering seems a touch lighter and back end a little looser :wink: put the max camber on the front (1.3° not sure if all TTRS's have adjustable lower ball joints, but fortunately mine has). The fronts were toeing in about 1° each side so I had them toed out .3° . Rears were also toeing in so straightened them up to and took a touch off the rear camber to loosen the rear a little which also helps sharpen the front.
Yeah going well, will need to up the tyre pressure just a few psi on the rear to get it just right or put a little bit of camber back on the rears. Will drive it for a few weeks and see how I get on first.


----------



## pedrodani

After a lot of reading reviews and videos I finnaly went and got a 3" decat downpipe to arrive in the next week


----------



## danielW2599

What manufacture did you go with for the downpipe?


----------



## pedrodani

A custom fit from ebay germany. As cheap as I could find. If its garbage I just revert to stock dp.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Just got myself a new set of wheels yesterday. Traded in my old 19" rims and well worn tires for a brand new set of 17" 8J0601025A alloy wheels and new (DO1715) Continental Conti-Sport Contact 5 tires. Tires were €119 each, mounted balanced and fitted. He traded me even for my old rims (despite the nicks from a few unfortunate curbings) and he even included new center caps.

I had an excellent 2-1/2 hour ride through the Black Forest and I totally LOVE these wheels! I will never go for a set of low profile wheels e-v-e-r. Going from 19" to 17" was like night and day; even my wife immediately noticed the difference. Performance around the twisty corners was just as good as before and high-speed on the autobahn felt even smoother.


----------



## jonnythepanda

Water meth kit, forge oil catch can and PCV plate.


----------



## CarloSalt

My personal registration plates arrived


----------



## legend139

Been to 'Shop n Shine' in Derby and bought 2 waffle weave towels, and a Hellshine wash pad for my TT.

Nice lad down there really helpful and plenty of advice and lots of products to choose from. Struggled to not spend money on stuff I didn't need! Thought I can't for the life of me remember his name but he also chucked in a litre bottle of Glanz snow foam worth £12. Top lad and can't wait to try it out over magifoam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

The guys names Dom, he's a top bloke, very helpful, no hard sell, just honest advise

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139

ReTTro fit said:


> The guys names Dom, he's a top bloke, very helpful, no hard sell, just honest advise
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


His advice was great, can honestly say it will help me protect and wash my car safely 

Hate going into detailing shops, it makes me want to buy everything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben5029

I've been going to Shop n Shine since Lea recommended them and they've been fantastic. Some bits were out of stock when I ordered and they provided an alternative and refunded my postage as the website had been incorrect. Not been in the shop yet - not sure my wallet could take it :lol:


----------



## CarloSalt

Fabsil and a good quality brush


----------



## BlueMagic

JL 10w6-v2 sub, Genesis amp, bit10-d and a set of Focal 3 ways


----------



## legend139

Ben5029 said:


> I've been going to Shop n Shine since Lea recommended them and they've been fantastic. Some bits were out of stock when I ordered and they provided an alternative and refunded my postage as the website had been incorrect. Not been in the shop yet - not sure my wallet could take it :lol:


Nice small unit with an office, detailing service area and then loads of racking at the back fully loaded with detailing products. Pretty much everything they have online will be in there. I drove from Sheffield to Derby just to have a nosy, with the missus, she wasn't remotely interested so had to bribe her by going to the big shopping centre there ahaha. She told the dom fairy up liquid and a dish bowl is sufficient enough, he didn't like that ahaha.

Great advice from him , very friendly and I held myself together and only bought thinks I needed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi

Ahh where is this show and shine? As i been to all sorts of randoms in Derby!!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

aquazi said:


> Ahh where is this show and shine? As i been to all sorts of randoms in Derby!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


I believe this is their website mate..

http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/contacts


----------



## legend139

Templar said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh where is this show and shine? As i been to all sorts of randoms in Derby!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is their website mate..
> 
> http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/contacts
Click to expand...

Yeah that's it mate, get yourself down for a nosy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

I've been having a look and I shouldn't because I end up spending loads of dosh...definitely want a replacement bottle for my snowfoam lance, stripped the thread on my existing one and for only a quid on their site just can't go wrong. Majority of their products look keenly priced.


----------



## aquazi

Templar said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh where is this show and shine? As i been to all sorts of randoms in Derby!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is their website mate..
> 
> http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/contacts
Click to expand...

Thats brill thanks mate... Less than 2 miles from me 

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

Some more Valet-Pro snow foam and citrus pre-wash. 5 litres of both for less than £35 delivered from here, not used him before but a real good price ...
http://www.remyrocshop.co.uk/valetpro-ph-neutral-snow-foam--citrus-pre-wash-5lt-offer-347-p.asp


----------



## Ben5029

TT meet at Shop n Shine then lads?


----------



## Templar

Ben5029 said:


> TT meet at Shop n Shine then lads?


Like the idea of that mate...wonder if SnS would consider a 10-15% discount on the day to entice members down ?


----------



## legend139

Ben5029 said:


> TT meet at Shop n Shine then lads?


Sounds like a good idea  
Just be prepared for the rough parking round the back, loads of massive pot holes which you'll need to manuver around as its a gravel surface

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

Wonder if they'd open up on a Sunday morning if there was enough of us turning up. ..


----------



## Warranty_Void

Would be up for a meet there i hate buying all my cleaning stuff over the internet.


----------



## legend139

Looks like there's a number of us, enough for a meet I think 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cage911

Just a purchased a set of H&R lowering Springs and Forge Blow Off adapter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben5029

legend139 said:


> Looks like there's a number of us, enough for a meet I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is starting to sound like a plan. Has anyone been in and spoken to the guys in the shop a few times that would mind approaching them about a meet there?

I'll pop a thread up in the events section so we can get an idea of numbers.


----------



## Warranty_Void

We they are having an open day next sunday, we could crash that :mrgreen:


----------



## legend139

Where did you find that out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warranty_Void

Its on there facebook page


----------



## danielW2599

Through the post this morning from awesome 

Carbonio Stage 1 + 2 cold air induction

Forge 6 pot big brake kit (356mm front)


----------



## Templar

Some OEM gloss black wheel cap centres..


----------



## ZephyR2

Templar said:


> Some OEM gloss black wheel cap centres..


Are you sure they not just chocolate digestives with rings on as someone has taken a bite out the bottom left one. :lol:


----------



## BoabTTs

TTS fog light grills fitted and tint glass fitted in wing mirrors


----------



## Templar

How much did the tinted mirror glass cost you mate ?


----------



## tdi_van

Templar said:


> How much did the tinted mirror glass cost you mate ?


x2


----------



## IC_HOTT

tdi_van said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the tinted mirror glass cost you mate ?
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...

and where do you get tinted mirror glass please ?


----------



## CarloSalt

I got myself a digital tyre pressure gauge from Halfords for £20. Works a treat


----------



## [email protected]

Few items...

Bought Xpress D156 and Gtechniq C5- from [email protected] - where else ... great guy and have watched Tim grow from humble beginnings...years back...how time flies ehh Tim???









Bought couple of these to play around with...we shall see how this project comes along.

Some ENDLESS goodies all round on backorder so not a done deal yet.









Few other items on the wishlist but I got to save my pocket money for those and might get a couple of paper rounds for these


----------



## ReTTro fit

Bought a perforated TTRS handbrake








To match my perforated wheel
















On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## BoabTTs

IC_HOTT said:


> tdi_van said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the tinted mirror glass cost you mate ?
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and where do you get tinted mirror glass please ?
Click to expand...

I Bought the glass from EBay heated and tint 
And just separated the fitting plates from my original 
Mirror glass and attached them to the new glass 
Easy done


----------



## CarloSalt

Got myself an S-Line grill badge


----------



## Templar

ReTTro fit said:


> Bought a perforated TTRS handbrake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To match my perforated wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Very smart :wink:


----------



## ReTTro fit

Big thanks to ya jase

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Mrcoolguy

COBRA cat back non res.....EBay £516, £45 fitting. Pipercross filter.


----------



## barry_m2

Mrcoolguy said:


> COBRA cat back non res.....EBay £516, £45 fitting. Pipercross filter.


What does it sound like? Does it droan much on a motorway run, or is it bearable?


----------



## Mrcoolguy

Barry. You can hardly tell the difference on tickover. Quite a roar on kickdown, but a nice deep burble up to 65 mph/ 2000 rpm. I asked a few people on here how they found them first too. On the whole its very bearable and a great deep sound. It does however tend to make you drive a little light footed when people are around, but in the open, well thats another matter! Hope that helps. Easy to fit.....one joint behind the cats and the hanger pins fit straight into the original brackets. Comes in four pieces plus tips wheras the original comes off in one piece.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Had to bite the bullet and go main dealers for my s-line badge as the eBay ones are incorrect size for the later wheel
£27 !!! Gasp !!









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar

Coming together a treat mate, little touches make all the difference :wink:


----------



## Bowen

I love that perforated wheel. The only thing that lets the interior down at the moment is the boring wheel!


----------



## Templar

Mrcoolguy said:


> COBRA cat back non res.....EBay £516, £45 fitting. Pipercross filter.


Post up a YouTube clip please


----------



## ReTTro fit

Got my gloss black heater vents today









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139

ReTTro fit said:


> Got my gloss black heater vents today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Copying me ey  did you get complete units or get the rings sprayed gloss black?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Bowen said:


> I love that perforated wheel. The only thing that lets the interior down at the moment is the boring wheel!


Plenty of wheels & airbags about on eBay mate, cheap mod to do if you count the sale value of your existing wheel and airbag

If you stay with the same wheel type you don't need to change your airbag

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

legend139 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my gloss black heater vents today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Copying me ey  did you get complete units or get the rings sprayed gloss black?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Bought complete units mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi

They look the same as mine!

Incidentally drove past your car this morning Lea... 8.15 on the A511 heading towards the morrisons roundabout.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## RS-Tom

ReTTro fit said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my gloss black heater vents today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Copying me ey  did you get complete units or get the rings sprayed gloss black?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bought complete units mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

Where did you get them from? How much were they? Are they a straight swap?

Edit: just realised it is the chrome/silver lip round the edge of them I want in gloss black. The picture hasn't loaded when I first replied lol


----------



## ReTTro fit

aquazi said:


> They look the same as mine!
> 
> Incidentally drove past your car this morning Lea... 8.15 on the A511 heading towards the morrisons roundabout.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


She'd of been taking the lad to school mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

RS-Tom said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my gloss black heater vents today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Copying me ey  did you get complete units or get the rings sprayed gloss black?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bought complete units mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get them from? How much were they? Are they a straight swap?
> 
> Edit: just realised it is the chrome/silver lip round the edge of them I want in gloss black.
Click to expand...

I will be powder coating my old set in gloss black

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi

ReTTro fit said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look the same as mine!
> 
> Incidentally drove past your car this morning Lea... 8.15 on the A511 heading towards the morrisons roundabout.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> She'd of been taking the lad to school mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

Ahh that explains it... Hadnt seen it about for a couple if weeks now.... Must have been the holidays....

Its always clean when i see it too... Which is very impressive!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

You thinking of fitting the leather centre console and moon dial Lea ?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Moon dial ?? Lmfao 
You mean dash pod mate lol

Yeh there both being done mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Blackhawk47

ReTTro fit said:


> Had to bite the bullet and go main dealers for my s-line badge as the eBay ones are incorrect size for the later wheel
> £27 !!! Gasp !!
> https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/09/17/bd1e27600ca2911c34e1c062c869152e.jpg[img]
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap[/quote]
> 
> Is that the TTRS wheel mate?


----------



## ReTTro fit

No mate, it's the newer style from a rs5
It has the later style buttons
Gloss black surround 
Smaller diameter 
And thicker

They are both fully perforated though

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar

Red dials Lea ?


----------



## gogs

Ive seen these before Jase, they remind me of the tachographs i used to change over that you used to get on cold store equipment for monitoring the temps :-o

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

Templar said:


> Red dials Lea ?


Lol
Have they got "corsa" written on them

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## BlueMagic

KW Variant 3s, some shock socks and some new spark plugs.


----------



## KIFOO

4 new conti 5 , haven't tried them out yet want to see if they are better than original s


----------



## mk1f4n

took my tts bumper and RS skirts to paint shop to be painted, having splitter and bumper grills done in gloss black for the black edition amplified look, All black RS grill is here so hopefully should have front end done by Sunday  
Now thinking I want the mirrors and fuel cap gloss black as well


----------



## B16

A set of led number plate lights, will be fitting them later.


----------



## gogs

Road Tax

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## J22kog

Today's purchases were a little expensive....

*R8 red coils
*Neuspeed high flow charge pipe 
*Custom discharge pipe from turbo to intercooler to loose clickfit made by stg performance. 
*powerflex anti lift kit and front inner arm bushes.


----------



## repsol

Bought a set of Conti 5s to go with my brand new 19" S line Alloys which i got foc courtesy of the main dealer.


----------



## Templar

J22kog said:


> Today's purchases were a little expensive....
> 
> *R8 red coils
> *Neuspeed high flow charge pipe
> *Custom discharge pipe from turbo to intercooler to loose clickfit made by stg performance.
> *powerflex anti lift kit and front inner arm bushes.


Powerflex anti lift kit ? ... Just the bushings ?


----------



## Templar

RS had its first interim service today at the dealers... £169.01. Not bad value considering the type of car and it's performance I thought.


----------



## Templar

Received my tail trims back from the blasters/power coaters this afternoon...look a treat in gloss black.


----------



## Sweetz

B16 said:


> A set of led number plate lights, will be fitting them later.


Where do you get these from so that they are error free..?


----------



## LOWEY

Digital tyre pressure gauge.


----------



## Sweetz

V6KMO said:


> Engine cover
> Hand brake cover /rest
> Air intake
> 
> and Apple I watch hahah.....


Nice engine cover, did you get it done or purchase it as it is?


----------



## B16

adamchelseafc said:


> B16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A set of led number plate lights, will be fitting them later.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get these from so that they are error free..?
Click to expand...

I got them from Aurora Bulbs, included some resistors and yes CANBUS error free.


----------



## ReTTro fit

New wheel









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar

That does look good Lea I have to say :wink:


----------



## J22kog

Templar said:


> J22kog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's purchases were a little expensive....
> 
> *R8 red coils
> *Neuspeed high flow charge pipe
> *Custom discharge pipe from turbo to intercooler to loose clickfit made by stg performance.
> *powerflex anti lift kit and front inner arm bushes.
> 
> 
> 
> Powerflex anti lift kit ? ... Just the bushings ?
Click to expand...

yah just the bushes not the new brackets holding them in.


----------



## Templar

Got my gloss black exhaust trims fitted today..Pleased with the results


----------



## Sweetz

Looks good, how much did they cost to get them powder coated ?


----------



## Templar

Had them shot blast first to remove the chrome then gloss black powder coat..£40, not the cheapest but a very good quality job.


----------



## TT-driver

Installed this one today at the rear. No more advertising for the dealer.


----------



## CarloSalt

TT-driver said:


> Installed this one today at the rear. No more advertising for the dealer.


Be nice to see it on the car


----------



## TTVince

This 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/221885450170

Sent from my 18volt cordless drill using tapacrap


----------



## TT-driver

CarloSalt said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed this one today at the rear. No more advertising for the dealer.
> 
> Be nice to see it on the car
Click to expand...

Will take a pic next time I take it for a drive. It's now parked with its rear at 1 inch from the garage door. Space saving parking that is


----------



## Sweetz

Templar said:


> Had them shot blast first to remove the chrome then gloss black powder coat..£40, not the cheapest but a very good quality job.


Worth every penny by the looks of it, really nice finish!


----------



## Templar

Thank you :wink:


----------



## jfally

P-flo Induction kit with red tube,
rs front grille as my tts one was damaged when I had a little bump a few weeks back. Made sense to go for the rs one as I had to change it anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz

jfally said:


> P-flo Induction kit with red tube,
> rs front grille as my tts one was damaged when I had a little bump a few weeks back. Made sense to go for the rs one as I had to change it anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you let me know how you get on with your P Flo, been looking at one of these myself. How much you pay just out of interest?


----------



## Ampo

Another noodle glove; done a lot of miles recently and there's a lot of dead stuff on the bonnet!


----------



## jfally

adamchelseafc said:


> jfally said:
> 
> 
> 
> P-flo Induction kit with red tube,
> rs front grille as my tts one was damaged when I had a little bump a few weeks back. Made sense to go for the rs one as I had to change it anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Can you let me know how you get on with your P Flo, been looking at one of these myself. How much you pay just out of interest?
Click to expand...

Paid £210 delivered , Will hopefully be fitting it tomorrow so will let you know


----------



## mk1f4n

I have a p flo and love it gives a lovely throttle noise and a louder exhaust note, all fished with a loud dump of air


----------



## Sweetz

What's the difference between the one in the image above and this one...


----------



## jfally

adamchelseafc said:


> What's the difference between the one in the image above and this one...


Think this one uses the stock induction pipe and the one i got comes with a metal replacement pipe back to the engine


----------



## Sweetz

Ah I see which is probably why the engine cover can still be used with the one I've been considering. I guess with the other type you can longer use your engine cover without modification.


----------



## Cage911

adamchelseafc said:


> What's the difference between the one in the image above and this one...


The one in your picture is for a TDI the other once is for TFSI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfally

From what I've read I think the tts engine cover can stay on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

jfally said:


> From what I've read I think the tts engine cover can stay on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was under the belief that the TTS cover can be fitted but will need trimming down slightly.

In early TFSI engines the engine cover is the air box on top, later models had the air box next to the engine as per the TTS.


----------



## Bentley

Wanted to brighten up the interior and continue the colour coded/carbon interior I am going for.


----------



## Templar

Bentley said:


> Wanted to brighten up the interior and continue the colour coded/carbon interior I am going for.


Nice mod mate I like it :wink:


----------



## CaroB12

Had my steering wheel re-upholstered in perforated and Nappa leather with red and white stitching to match my interior


----------



## ReTTro fit

It needs buttons carol ! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## scarface_uk

added personalised plates


----------



## CaroB12

ReTTro fit said:


> It needs buttons carol ! Lol
> 
> Thanks Lea. I don't need fancy buttons lol. Would like some daytime running LEDs at some stage though. DRLs I think they're called :lol:
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Richjt

A pair of Audi tailpipe trims


----------



## Sweetz

Richjt said:


> A pair of Audi tailpipe trims


Mind if I ask where you got them.. Audi or second hand?


----------



## tdi_van

CaroB12 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It needs buttons carol ! Lol
> 
> Thanks Lea. I don't need fancy buttons lol. Would like some daytime running LEDs at some stage though. DRLs I think they're called :lol:
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

But the are usefull not just bling :wink:


----------



## Richjt

adamchelseafc said:


> Richjt said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of Audi tailpipe trims
> 
> 
> 
> Mind if I ask where you got them.. Audi or second hand?
Click to expand...

I had them from these guys should be here tomorrow

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151297869205? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Richjt

Richjt said:


> A pair of Audi tailpipe trims


Just need to find a nice diffuser now


----------



## Sweetz

Richjt said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richjt said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of Audi tailpipe trims
> 
> 
> 
> Mind if I ask where you got them.. Audi or second hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had them from these guys should be here tomorrow
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151297869205? ... EBIDX%3AIT
Click to expand...

Many thanks, need a new set for mine.


----------



## Richjt

I said to the mrs look at the price of these they should be a standard fit, she said just bloody order them. It's alright for her, her q7 had already got them


----------



## Templar

CaroB12 said:


> Had my steering wheel re-upholstered in perforated and Nappa leather with red and white stitching to match my interior


Nicely done Carol....impressive 8)


----------



## warmshed

Fitted these tail pipes super, good fit and look great but check the price! cheap http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exhaust-Pipe- ... 3396fff31f

Fit my TT 1.8 Tfsi perfectly


----------



## Templar

Are they genuine Audi or copies ? Look good going by the pics.


----------



## warmshed

Doubt if they are genuine Audi but they are well made with sprung grips to hold them in place, light tap with a mallet secures them. Shown fitted in my TT, look better when clean!


----------



## phoenixboy

A service! Should see her right through the winter.


----------



## Roller Skate

New dust caps, dice ... In orange believe it or not. :lol:


----------



## barry_m2

Well, this week my shopping has seen be buy the following...

Cobra non res cat back exhaust

rear bumper with parking sensors
parking sensor control box
parking sensor wiring loom
... can you see where this is going...


----------



## Sweetz

Roller Skate said:


> New dust caps, dice ... In orange believe it or not. :lol:


Nice touch, hope they have a security grub screw to keep them in place or they may just grow legs!


----------



## Roller Skate

adamchelseafc said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> New dust caps, dice ... In orange believe it or not. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice touch, hope they have a security grub screw to keep them in place or they may just grow legs!
Click to expand...

Got red ones on my mk1, they've never left me. :lol:


----------



## Templar

Roller Skate said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> New dust caps, dice ... In orange believe it or not. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice touch, hope they have a security grub screw to keep them in place or they may just grow legs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got red ones on my mk1, they've never left me. :lol:
Click to expand...

Dice dust caps are a popular feature on bmx bikes...Just sayin


----------



## auldae

Replaced a dead indicator on the MKII's left wing mirror. Cut the upper/outermost screw tab so I could fit it (and remove the broken one) without having to take the motor/housing off the stem. Like it needs six screws ...

Did the cabin filter/air filter as well. Boy that cabin filter replacement is fun!


----------



## ReTTro fit

Templar said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> New dust caps, dice ... In orange believe it or not. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice touch, hope they have a security grub screw to keep them in place or they may just grow legs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got red ones on my mk1, they've never left me. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dice dust caps are a popular feature on bmx bikes...Just sayin
Click to expand...

The good old days !!!!! 

I've put some on an original 1984 aero burner I've built









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar

Wanna sell it to me Lea ?


----------



## Sweetz

Old school! I like it.


----------



## ReTTro fit

NO NO NO 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Roller Skate

So .... now you've explained my reasoning behind the dice dustcaps. Here are the red ones on my MK1 Roadster.


----------



## Sweetz

eBay by any chance?


----------



## Roller Skate

adamchelseafc said:


> eBay by any chance?


Mappin and Webb Jewelers.


----------



## auldae

The OEM Audi Sport stem caps would look perfect with those red calipers. Dice seem better left for BMX applications. As do plastic mags.


----------



## Roller Skate

Listen,when these turn up from Harrods, you'll all want a set.


----------



## auldae

Well, if you're going to put it like that ... then yes, I do want a set (in meteor gray).


----------



## ZephyR2

Roller Skate said:


> Listen,when these turn up from Harrods, you'll all want a set.


Are you sure you have bought a TT and not a DeLorean? :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

ZephyR2 said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen,when these turn up from Harrods, you'll all want a set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have bought a TT and not a DeLorean? :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm nearly 50 Zephyr, this is the 9th TT i've owned ... and i've never fallen for what others are doing with their cars.
Rob had a set of decals on the car when I bought it off him, orange decals of course and it's a finger to those polishers, those concours boys who keep their cars in garages, and polish them with nappies.

I'm going to have to replace the windscreen on the car at some point, big stone chip however, i'm going to get these decals recut, says it all really.


----------



## Templar

The ultimate accessory..


----------



## Roller Skate

Templar said:


> The ultimate accessory..


I's gots to gets me one of dem. :lol:


----------



## Templar

Roller Skate said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate accessory..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I's gots to gets me one of dem. :lol:
Click to expand...

http://www.kidish.co.uk/cushions.html


----------



## Inked

headlight bulb


----------



## LOWEY

Clay mitt.


----------



## auldae

Coolant tank cap; valve stem caps (Audi OEM Silver Four-Ring Design)

Edit: Key fob cover (OSIR Design - Muzzero Space - Piano Black)


----------



## Templar

auldae said:


> Coolant tank cap; valve stem caps (Audi OEM Silver Four-Ring Design)
> 
> Edit: Key fob cover (OSIR Design - Muzzero Space - Piano Black)


Would really like to see the key fob cover if you post a pic or two :wink:


----------



## Sweetz

I'm guessing the key cover is the same as the one on their website...

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc ... ode=TTM2OA


----------



## Templar

Cheers for that, suppose I was expecting something a little more special from Osir for some reason..


----------



## jaybyme

Brought so many parts over the last month ,I've lost count


----------



## ReTTro fit

Templar said:


> Cheers for that, suppose I was expecting something a little more special from Osir for some reason..


The only thing I can see special about Osir parts is the price

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ZephyR2

Templar said:


> Cheers for that, suppose I was expecting something a little more special from Osir for some reason..


I've got one in white and it does fit very neatly over the fob. It also feels nice and smooth in your hand and is scratch resistant. :?


----------



## Templar

ZephyR2 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for that, suppose I was expecting something a little more special from Osir for some reason..
> 
> 
> 
> I've got one in white and it does fit very neatly over the fob. It also feels nice and smooth in your hand and is scratch resistant. :?
Click to expand...

Can you still fit a keyring on to the fob without it popping off the fob cover ?


----------



## ZephyR2

Templar said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for that, suppose I was expecting something a little more special from Osir for some reason..
> 
> 
> 
> I've got one in white and it does fit very neatly over the fob. It also feels nice and smooth in your hand and is scratch resistant. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you still fit a keyring on to the fob without it popping off the fob cover ?
Click to expand...

Yes you can.


----------



## Sweetz

ZephyR2 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for that, suppose I was expecting something a little more special from Osir for some reason..
> 
> 
> 
> I've got one in white and it does fit very neatly over the fob. It also feels nice and smooth in your hand and is scratch resistant. :?
Click to expand...

Where did you get yours from, don' fancy waiting to ship one in from the US.


----------



## ZephyR2

adamchelseafc said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for that, suppose I was expecting something a little more special from Osir for some reason..
> 
> 
> 
> I've got one in white and it does fit very neatly over the fob. It also feels nice and smooth in your hand and is scratch resistant. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get yours from, don' fancy waiting to ship one in from the US.
Click to expand...

Got it from Parts4Euro.com - didn't take too long. Cost about a tenner at the time with exchange rates.


----------



## auldae

I'm always dropping my keys and the black cover looks stealth enough. I was also looking for an in with OSIR ... to see if they'd send me the directions for their replacement shift paddles before I decide whether or not to take the plunge.

Also: Jack pad adapters.

Edit: Got the directions and bought OSIR O-Shift-S replacement paddles. ($35 parts4euro.com)


----------



## WoRkZ

Ordered these a couple of weeks back and installed them today. They make a HUGE difference, look like they match my HIDs as far as color goes and don't cause a CEL. Can't beat that for the price!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151435163434?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pedrodani

A thicker TTRS steering wheel, perforated leather with aluminium color paddles ;-) thanks to some mates here


----------



## Sweetz

Love the steering wheel, pay much?


----------



## pedrodani

It was a lucky strike.. 250


----------



## tdi_van

pedrodani said:


> It was lucky strike.. 250


bingo.. :mrgreen:

i also got one , with a help of a mate in here also ( ebay hunter pro) , at a bargain price of 190 plus shipping


----------



## WoRkZ

tdi_van said:


> pedrodani said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was lucky strike.. 250
> 
> 
> 
> bingo.. :mrgreen:
> 
> i also got one , with a help of a mate in here also ( ebay hunter pro) , at a bargain price of 190 plus shipping
Click to expand...

What did the stock one looked like on your car? This is the standard steering wheel on my car.


----------



## tdi_van

the stock one in thinner and all leather instead of the perfurated insert..

similar to this one


----------



## tdi_van

WoRkZ said:


> What did the stock one looked like on your car? This is the standard steering wheel on my car.


Stock one










New One


----------



## ReTTro fit

I recognise that hand !!! Lol

Bargain mate, there's some on eBay now for £500-£600

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tdi_van

Nice nails. Very short Loool.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Various wheels

Stock ( skinny / plain )









S-line ( skinny / half perforated )









TTS ( stock / skinny / stitch )
 








TTRS ( fatter / fully perforated / thumb definition )









Then it moves to individual









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## WoRkZ

I see why someone would want to replace the base model steering wheel now. It does in fact look a bit thinner and rather bland with the leather not being perforated and without the S-line logo (of course).


----------



## tdi_van

WoRkZ said:


> I see why someone would want to replace the base model steering wheel now. It does in fact look a bit thinner and rather bland with the leather not being perforated and without the S-line logo (of course).


it feels a lot in daily drive basis.. not just for the look..

the Sline logo isnt the important thing to me, yes its a bonus but not needed.


----------



## pedrodani

tdi_van said:


> WoRkZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see why someone would want to replace the base model steering wheel now. It does in fact look a bit thinner and rather bland with the leather not being perforated and without the S-line logo (of course).
> 
> 
> 
> it feels a lot in daily drive basis.. not just for the look..
Click to expand...

 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: getting anxious now


----------



## tdi_van

pedrodani said:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: getting anxious now


take this ...










  :mrgreen:


----------



## ReTTro fit

Wear thick gloves till it comes 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tdi_van

ReTTro fit said:


> Wear thick gloves *till it comes* ...


----------



## pedrodani

No drug's or gloves, I'll go for a blast it's a great way to forget about stuff...


----------



## Roller Skate

ReTTro fit said:


> Then it moves to individual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I want the Carbon Fibre one, you know you're not that keen on it. :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit

Sorry mate but it hasn't got satsuma stitching 
It just wouldn't look right 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

Wouldn't you consider putting a lambo wheel in it ??? 
Easy enough to do









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tdi_van

loool...


----------



## Templar

That Lambo wheel would look the bollox I reckon..wonder how much it is ? Cracking addition to the Orange gimp mobile, lol


----------



## Roller Skate

Templar said:


> That Lambo wheel would look the bollox I reckon..wonder how much it is ? Cracking addition to the Orange gimp mobile, lol


Nah. Lot of carbon fibre on the interior, instrument cowl, handbrake, glovebox trim, back of the seats are carbon fibre, centre console trim and door handles. I'll either get a rettrimmed perforated leather with orange stitching affair or a carbon fibre job like Princess Lea.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Here's one that's a direct fit for yours, mines different to yours mate, my style requires loom and a different airbag

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/181895848911

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Roller Skate

ReTTro fit said:


> Here's one that's a direct fit for yours, mines different to yours mate, my style requires loom and a different airbag
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/181895848911
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


 [smiley=argue.gif] OFF. :lol:

I can buy a Mk1 for that.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Roller Skate said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one that's a direct fit for yours, mines different to yours mate, my style requires loom and a different airbag
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/181895848911
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=argue.gif] OFF. :lol:
> 
> I can buy a Mk1 for that.
Click to expand...

That's cheaper than new price mate lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TT-driver

CarloSalt said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed this one today at the rear. No more advertising for the dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be nice to see it on the car
Click to expand...

Better late than never:


----------



## WoRkZ

ReTTro fit said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/181895848911


 What?! 3500$ for a steering wheel?! :lol: I see the twisted logic here though: Audi plastic = stupidly pricey. Audi CF = insanely pricey.


----------



## TT02AUD

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Registrat ... 2099064629

Sorry if this is the wrong thread. I posted in the for sale bit but can't find it.
Just think this would be perfect on a mk2.


----------



## arpuc

Something to help sort those stone chips


----------



## CarloSalt

TT-driver said:


> CarloSalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed this one today at the rear. No more advertising for the dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be nice to see it on the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better late than never:
Click to expand...

Got a Pic of the front of the car ?
TA


----------



## CarloSalt

Purchased from eBay for £4.99 an S-Line grill badge complete with clips to put it on. Said it was chrome in the advert. When it turned up yesterday it was plastic crap worth about 99p. Stuck it in the bin.


----------



## CarloSalt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz

CarloSalt said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's tragic and belongs in the bin.


----------



## ReTTro fit

The TT doesn't have a s-line badge on the grill anyway mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## WoRkZ

ReTTro fit said:


> The TT doesn't have a s-line badge on the grill anyway mate


Exactly. My S-line car only has a Quattro badge appart from the Audi emblem.


----------



## warmshed

My Aux cable came in the post, popped out my concert radio and the plug fitted into the quad lock and the aux works a treat. no programming needed it just worked. I plugged in a cheap bluetooth adapter £6, and music now streams from my phone. The cheap adaptor has an internal battery so limits to around 4 hours of music before it needs a top up. Next job get a vehicle powered one. I have phone bluetooth so don't need one that processes my calls.


----------



## CarloSalt

ReTTro fit said:


> The TT doesn't have a s-line badge on the grill anyway mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I know thats why I put one on it  Got a metal one now and it looks quite nice


----------



## CarloSalt

warmshed said:


> My Aux cable came in the post, popped out my concert radio and the plug fitted into the quad lock and the aux works a treat. no programming needed it just worked. I plugged in a cheap bluetooth adapter £6, and music now streams from my phone. The cheap adaptor has an internal battery so limits to around 4 hours of music before it needs a top up. Next job get a vehicle powered one. I have phone bluetooth so don't need one that processes my calls.


Thats interesting where did you get the cable ?


----------



## WoRkZ

CarloSalt said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TT doesn't have a s-line badge on the grill anyway mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> I know thats why I put one on it  Got a metal one now and it looks quite nice
Click to expand...

Got a pic of that? I'm curious as to how it looks on the car...


----------



## Roller Skate

Ordered these ...


----------



## IC_HOTT

Roller Skate said:


> Ordered these ...


go on then, what are they :wink:


----------



## Roller Skate

IC_HOTT said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered these ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go on then, what are they :wink:
Click to expand...

Dust caps ... Iron Man style. :lol:


----------



## Sweetz

I give it a week before they are on the local kids bikes :wink:

I like them though.


----------



## Templar

These are more suitable


----------



## IC_HOTT

Templar said:


> These are more suitable


+1 and great colour match :wink:


----------



## Roller Skate




----------



## Kmacker

S-Line lights £14 and 5 mins of my time ... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Oh dear 
What next, a neon glow underneath 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz

Kmacker said:


> S-Line lights £14 and 5 mins of my time ...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where are these actually fitted?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

Puddle lights, bottom of the door card

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## Templar

Seen these available..


----------



## Sweetz

Oh dear, not for me but each to their own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

You making a purchase Jase ?

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

Jase you could fit them and change your user name to chav-rs 


Is the badge on the boot not big enough PMSL

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar

Haha...Yeah I'm not buying them just posting them up as an alternative to an earlier post. :lol:

Much prefer these..


----------



## j8keith

Templar said:


> These are more suitable


Jase are you sending a set to Clive for Christmas ?


----------



## Templar

Hey Keith that would be an idea


----------



## m-a-r-k

I remember when an Audi was a thing of class and style...


----------



## WoRkZ

LOL You guys are crackin' me up! :lol:


----------



## BlueMagic

Some new wheel nut cover/caps and a new alloy trim for the gear selector where I'm planning on mounting the control module for my Audison Bit One.


----------



## j8keith

Templar said:


> Hey Keith that would be an idea


The only trouble Bailey would run around the car and nick them.


----------



## raj1980

4 tyres for the new wheels.


----------



## RS-Tom

MTM rear diffuser and secondary bypass pipes, just need to find somewhere to fit them now


----------



## CarloSalt

got my self a grill bracket which slid over my vent. Then as seen on here a cheap £3 swivel bracket from ebay. Holds any phone as jaws are sprung loaded. Base is twist to sucker onto bracket or windscreen. Its on a ball joint and jaws rotate 360 degrees so put it where u want. Bounces a bit. Its cheap but works.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarloSalt

About £9 this one and very good. Both ends are twist to sucker. Ball point is magnetic. So long as u got a flat back case or straight to phone its solid. Neat and sturdy 10/10. From Amazon. Looks very tidy in the TT 
CARLO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarloSalt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

Its great stuff Carl 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91

gogs said:


> Its great stuff Carl
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 but be sure not to put too much on or next time you take it for a drive you will have little black spots all up the side of the car.


----------



## CarloSalt

s_robinson91 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its great stuff Carl
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> +1 but be sure not to put too much on or next time you take it for a drive you will have little black spots all up the side of the car.
Click to expand...

Ok Thanks. Putting some on tomorrow. Just hunting around for what next to buy


----------



## hfz134

Added this  and also a downpipe


----------



## s_robinson91

CarloSalt said:


> s_robinson91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its great stuff Carl
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> +1 but be sure not to put too much on or next time you take it for a drive you will have little black spots all up the side of the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Thanks. Putting some on tomorrow. Just hunting around for what next to buy
Click to expand...

On a white car I'd definatley be looking at poor boys white diamond and Bilt Hamber double seed wax.

Then for the wheels. Bilt Hamber wheel cleaner (YouTube it  ) my most recommended product.


----------



## J22kog

Bought Tyres yet again lol. Federal Rsr semi slicks - love them!


----------



## steve99w

HID's... was fed up of candle light... much much better !


----------



## raugusto

Forge PCV delete and OEM Red 'R8' Ignition Coil Pack Set


----------



## lordlee

Put on a stubby aerial, machine polished the car with my new Meg's 101 and finished it off with Carlack Acrylic sealant. Bought some Michelin Pilot Sport 3's to replace the awful Triangle tyres that the car came with. It's in for a check up with Audi on Weds and tomorrow it's in with our exhaust guy to discuss getting a more rorty sound out of it. We don't anything brash but something that's louder when accelerating but gives no drone. It looks a larger centre section might be the solution so we look forward to hearing the car after the work.


----------



## Wickhammersley

What did I get me? I got me some bling! ;-)
























... and no,... it isn't really mine.


----------



## Blaylock1988

I dumped the old plane steering wheel and got a custom wrapped TTRS wheel.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lordlee

Blaylock1988 said:


> I dumped the old plane steering wheel and got a custom wrapped TTRS wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Very nice.


----------



## CraigP

Blaylock1988 said:


> I dumped the old plane steering wheel and got a custom wrapped TTRS wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Awesome. Would be getting mine done in the same style but the UK to California probably isn't practical!


----------



## Blaylock1988

CraigP said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped the old plane steering wheel and got a custom wrapped TTRS wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Would be getting mine done in the same style but the UK to California probably isn't practical!
Click to expand...

What do you mean, are you in Cali? I had mine done by DCT Motorsports up near San Jose. It was half the price of buying new TTRS wheel and I got to customize it how I wanted. I highly recommend them.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarloSalt

Got them a couple of weeks ago but fitted today. Will get some pics when its not raining.










£10 bluetooth dongle for the aux input

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdi_van

In the last day of this year, just a little souvenier for the TT...










:mrgreen:


----------



## TTaRSe

Nice box...anything in it?


----------



## tdi_van

TTaRSe said:


> Nice box...anything in it?


3 LOBA stickers, 1 small box with some kind of Mentos i presume, 1 New cam follower and a NIce HPFP :mrgreen:


----------



## TT-driver

CarloSalt said:


> Got them a couple of weeks ago but fitted today. Will get some pics when its not raining.


So you got them too. Sorry I never saw your post where you requested a pic of the front of the car. But at the front I removed the plate holder and glued the plate with double sided tape to bumper. Much cleaner look.

Happy new year to you all! This year our TT reaches the age of 10!


----------



## Philx4

Turbo Muffler delete kit courtesy of PSi, (super discounted price- thanks Ade 8) ), and some Mobil 0w-40 to withstand the coldest of days.


----------



## Alangray

Just picked up my 2012 black editiin Tdi yeaterday.

So far bough an:
Interior LED Light kit,
LED fog light bulbs
Tune2air 
Black brushed aluminium wrap for the fuel cap and mibi some interior trim if it works well
Floor mats
A plastic storage box to keep all my work stuff in the boot
And some 17" ttrs replica alloys to fit my winter tyres to.


----------



## maximus5384

I bought a Scorpion non resonated exhaust


----------



## Skygod

Got a 034 Motorsport Carbon Fibre Air intake being delivered this week for the RS.

https://store.034motorsport.com/audi-tt ... fiber.html


----------



## tdi_van

ready to go ...


----------



## 2_TFSISAM

Bought myself a TTRS spoiler for mine!! Will get the supports done in aluminium silver and base and top plates in white. Also going to have my rear valance and wing mirrors sprayed in gloss black in the near future.


----------



## tooke29

2_TFSISAM said:


> Bought myself a TTRS spoiler for mine!! Will get the supports done in aluminium silver and base and top plates in white. Also going to have my rear valance and wing mirrors sprayed in gloss black in the near future.


Have you got the link to your spoiler?
you said on the other thread its from the UK.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM

tooke29 said:


> 2_TFSISAM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought myself a TTRS spoiler for mine!! Will get the supports done in aluminium silver and base and top plates in white. Also going to have my rear valance and wing mirrors sprayed in gloss black in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got the link to your spoiler?
> you said on the other thread its from the UK.
Click to expand...

Here you go 

I had issues at first because they were relisting it at the time. But it should work now.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK2-0 ... SwKIpWDUaL


----------



## MikeyTaylor1991

Happy to say I bought a set of Rota Grid Drifts in Gold and some Eibach Pro Street S Coilovers for the drop to go with them! <3


----------



## 2_TFSISAM

MikeyTaylor1991 said:


> Happy to say I bought a set of Rota Grid Drifts in Gold and some Eibach Pro Street S Coilovers for the drop to go with them! <3


Haha how weird because once I've sold some stuff on ebay I'm going for eibach lowering springs and some rota grid drifts in gold too. What colour TT do you have?


----------



## tooke29

2_TFSISAM said:


> tooke29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2_TFSISAM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought myself a TTRS spoiler for mine!! Will get the supports done in aluminium silver and base and top plates in white. Also going to have my rear valance and wing mirrors sprayed in gloss black in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got the link to your spoiler?
> you said on the other thread its from the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go
> 
> I had issues at first because they were relisting it at the time. But it should work now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK2-0 ... SwKIpWDUaL
Click to expand...

Awesome 
Cheers


----------



## CarloSalt

Fed up having to put my ignition on to blow up tyres.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lordlee

Booked in for a remap with these guys http://www.viezu.com


----------



## MikeyTaylor1991

2_TFSISAM said:


> MikeyTaylor1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to say I bought a set of Rota Grid Drifts in Gold and some Eibach Pro Street S Coilovers for the drop to go with them! <3
> 
> 
> 
> What colour TT do you have?
Click to expand...

Got a black one seen here! This photo is photoshopped but hoping for something similar to this! The alloys are on now (minus the blue Nuts), just waiting to book the car in to get the coilovers put on, they should be here tomorrow!


----------



## lordlee

MikeyTaylor1991 said:


> 2_TFSISAM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeyTaylor1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to say I bought a set of Rota Grid Drifts in Gold and some Eibach Pro Street S Coilovers for the drop to go with them! <3
> 
> 
> 
> What colour TT do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a black one seen here! This photo is photoshopped but hoping for something similar to this! The alloys are on now (minus the blue Nuts), just waiting to book the car in to get the coilovers put on, they should be here tomorrow!
Click to expand...

Good work. Look forward to seeing the finished result.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM

MikeyTaylor1991 said:


> 2_TFSISAM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeyTaylor1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to say I bought a set of Rota Grid Drifts in Gold and some Eibach Pro Street S Coilovers for the drop to go with them! <3
> 
> 
> 
> What colour TT do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a black one seen here! This photo is photoshopped but hoping for something similar to this! The alloys are on now (minus the blue Nuts), just waiting to book the car in to get the coilovers put on, they should be here tomorrow!
Click to expand...

That looks so nice mate, I will hopefully have a photo shopped one of mine soon done by my mate. Mines white I will be getting the rear valance and mirrors done in gloss black and then the TTRS spoiler done in white (I think still not 100% on whether I want it black or white yet haha) then get gold rota grids and lowering springs for mine. what size rotas are you getting 19's or 18's?


----------



## MikeyTaylor1991

2_TFSISAM said:


> Mines white I will be getting the rear valance and mirrors done in gloss black and then the TTRS spoiler done in white (I think still not 100% on whether I want it black or white yet haha)
> 
> then get gold rota grids and lowering springs for mine. what size rotas are you getting 19's or 18's?


Hahaha yeah colours are always hard to decide... Wouldn't know what to tell you there, the fins on the ends of the RS Spoiler black maybe? No clue, whatever suits your preference!

They're the size I got, 18's, seem a little smaller on the car than anticipated but they're fine! the coilovers came today and I'm just looking for a mate or 2 to help me out tomorrow, otherwise it's booked in for next Friday to get them on!


----------



## Ady.

I bought a TTS today 8) 8)


----------



## TTaRSe

Bought one of these for the RS - fitting it tomorrow.
http://www.powerflex.co.uk/road-series/ ... /1917.html


----------



## j8keith

Ady. said:


> I bought a TTS today 8) 8)


Great cars, bet that you are still smiling.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM

MikeyTaylor1991 said:


> 2_TFSISAM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines white I will be getting the rear valance and mirrors done in gloss black and then the TTRS spoiler done in white (I think still not 100% on whether I want it black or white yet haha)
> 
> then get gold rota grids and lowering springs for mine. what size rotas are you getting 19's or 18's?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha yeah colours are always hard to decide... Wouldn't know what to tell you there, the fins on the ends of the RS Spoiler black maybe? No clue, whatever suits your preference!
> 
> They're the size I got, 18's, seem a little smaller on the car than anticipated but they're fine! the coilovers came today and I'm just looking for a mate or 2 to help me out tomorrow, otherwise it's booked in for next Friday to get them on!
Click to expand...

NICEEEE!!! Can't wait to see it  think I'm gonna go white with it and do mirrors and rear valance gloss black


----------



## Templar

CarloSalt said:


> Fed up having to put my ignition on to blow up tyres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think I'll get me one of those. ..how much are they ?


----------



## Templar

MikeyTaylor1991 said:


> 2_TFSISAM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeyTaylor1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to say I bought a set of Rota Grid Drifts in Gold and some Eibach Pro Street S Coilovers for the drop to go with them! <3
> 
> 
> 
> What colour TT do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a black one seen here! This photo is photoshopped but hoping for something similar to this! The alloys are on now (minus the blue Nuts), just waiting to book the car in to get the coilovers put on, they should be here tomorrow!
Click to expand...

Loving the colour and goes a lot better than I thought they would, I also didn't think the jap style wheels would look as good as they do on the TT.


----------



## CarloSalt

TTOC membership. Just so I can buy them number plate surrounds


----------



## ZephyR2

Templar said:


> CarloSalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed up having to put my ignition on to blow up tyres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll get me one of those. ..how much are they ?
Click to expand...

15 quid mate .....
http://www.halfords.com/camping-leisure/camping/coolboxes/halfords-mains-to-12v-accessory-adaptor
Not sure how long the cable is so I guess most will need to use it with an extension lead.


----------



## Templar

Nice one taa ;-)


----------



## CraigP

ZephyR2 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarloSalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed up having to put my ignition on to blow up tyres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll get me one of those. ..how much are they ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 15 quid mate .....
> http://www.halfords.com/camping-leisure/camping/coolboxes/halfords-mains-to-12v-accessory-adaptor
> Not sure how long the cable is so I guess most will need to use it with an extension lead.
Click to expand...

Off to Halfords to get myself one of those.


----------



## CarloSalt

Templar said:


> CarloSalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed up having to put my ignition on to blow up tyres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll get me one of those. ..how much are they ?
Click to expand...

£15 its 12V @ 5A


----------



## Converted2VW

Carbotech XP10 front pads

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigP

CarloSalt said:


> Fed up having to put my ignition on to blow up tyres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you used this yet? I've just noticed it only goes up to five amps while tyre inflators tend to be around the ten amp mark. Similar products on Amazon seem to have been unable to cope with the extra load.


----------



## Sweetz

Just had a roof wrap fitted along with my rear valance and front rings wrapped in Gloss Black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz

Oh and I bought this just for fun...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A_d_a_m

Picked up a new PCV Valve and gasket from the local stealer

so nothing fun 

Adam


----------



## P2DJX

Nice new set of 19" Rotor Reps with new rubber.

image by David Jamieson, on Flickr


----------



## arpuc

Very impressed with the results too


----------



## Sweetz

arpuc said:


> Very impressed with the results too


Might have to get me some of this.


----------



## lordlee

Go Fast Bits DV+ from forum member Craig. Hopefully the rain will subside so I can fit it this week.
http://www.gfb.com.au/products/blow-off ... ons-by-gfb


----------



## bhavin85

Went alittle bonkers over the last week...got the following

Genuine 19" BBS LM's
MTM Carbon Diffuser
Carbon Wing Mirrors
and a very very angry wife :roll:


----------



## patton

haha nice work!

I've recently bought tts/rs skirts, rs grill, tts bumper and a set of ox ultraleggeras all waiting to go on. i like to gather the parts over months then put them on in one go 

also I'm thinking about getting the wider fibreglass wings has anyone else bought a set or have a set for sale ?


----------



## CarloSalt

Hoping to use these but the Audi Sport ones I have are far better so will be putting them in the attic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P2DJX

IMG_0153[1] by David Jamieson, on Flickr


----------



## mullum

Sweetz said:


> Oh and I bought this just for fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A fun petrol filler cap would be a nice option too


----------



## Templar

You are joking right.. :roll:


----------



## spike

P2DJX said:


> IMG_0153[1] by David Jamieson, on Flickr


wow... nice & shiny 

What is it?


----------



## spike

P2DJX said:


> IMG_0153[1] by David Jamieson, on Flickr


wow... nice & shiny 

What is it?


----------



## J22kog

Bought the rest of the powerflex bushes to finish off replacing them all on the car.

Also bought some mtec drilled rear discs


----------



## lordlee

Some glaze and some wax to make it shinier...

Picture 1664 by leemich

Picture 1661 by leemich

Picture 1662 by leemich


----------



## Sweetz

H&R Lowering Springs


----------



## J22kog

J22kog said:


> Bought the rest of the powerflex bushes to finish off replacing them all on the car.
> 
> Also bought some mtec drilled rear discs


Yellow stuff pads to go with new discs and taken the car in for the roll cage making


----------



## CarloSalt

Blackvue DR650









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arpuc

For when I pull the wheels off to give them a good layer of wax


----------



## SeanTTS

knocked out precat and installed ramair induction


----------



## 2_TFSISAM

So today I have my car booked in to the bodyshop to have my TTRS spoiler installed and have my mirrors (not the arms) and rear valance sprayed gloss black. Later today booking my car in to have the centre silencer of the car deleted with a stainless steel pipe instead, so it should sound better.


----------



## Templar

2_TFSISAM said:


> So today I have my car booked in to the bodyshop to have my TTRS spoiler installed and have my mirrors (not the arms) and rear valance sprayed gloss black. Later today booking my car in to have the centre silencer of the car deleted with a stainless steel pipe instead, so it should sound better.


Exciting times...keep us posted :wink:


----------



## Shug750S

Nothing, because I'm on a two week beach holiday in Mauritius.


----------



## Sweetz

mullum said:


> Sweetz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I bought this just for fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> A fun petrol filler cap would be a nice option too
Click to expand...

Mate I didn't even fit the oil cap above let alone a petrol cap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarloSalt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6KMO

Booked in for a Full Re-spray (at my expense) due to rubbish Audi corrosion warranty...... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Blaylock1988

SuperPro anti lift kit and a few other bushings. Whiteline steering rack bushing.










034 engine mounts, strut mounts and 264/260 cams, TyrolSport subframe collar DeadSet kit and brake caliper stiff bushing kit and more all coming tomorrow.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91

A friend  ....


----------



## Templar

Speedo is a little too small for me..


----------



## s_robinson91

Templar said:


> Speedo is a little too small for me..


Ha ha think it's a safety feature so if the car behind has a fault with their speedo they can just check this one.


----------



## Blaylock1988

USP billet aluminum DSG oil filter housing, Integrated Engineering secondary air pump delete kit, TyrolSport brake caliper stiffening kit.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

How's the brake caliper stiffening kit work mate ?


----------



## Ady.

An RS grill thanks to sweetz 8)


----------



## Blaylock1988

Templar said:


> How's the brake caliper stiffening kit work mate ?


They replace the stock rubber bushings with metal so they remove the sponginess and prevent uneven brake wear. From the reviews I've read on VWVortex and a few other places, this kit combined with steel braided brake lines and quality pads make it feel almost like a big brake kit for just $100.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk

EDIT: 034 mounts I mentioned earlier arrived!










EDIT 2: TyrolSport subframe collars finally arrived


----------



## tdi_van

One of the window switches of my car begin to fail a few days ago, so here they are the new ones.. plus a bonus!


----------



## lordlee

tdi_van said:


> One of the window switches of my car begin to fail a few days ago, so here they are the new ones.. plus a bonus!


Very nice - I didn't realise the later switches were different.


----------



## tdi_van

these are from A5 model .


----------



## ReTTro fit

Possibly need trimming slightly on the edges mate

Could you tell me the part number of the coin tray

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tdi_van

ReTTro fit said:


> Possibly need trimming slightly on the edges mate
> 
> Could you tell me the part number of the coin tray
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


let see, hope not.

they are cheaper than the regular ones in the TT. 

the coin tray\ ash tray part number is 420087017


----------



## ReTTro fit

Thanks

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## CarloSalt

3 for 2 at Halfords.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

Ordered a set of these 20X9 ET48, anthracite in colour and wrapped in Continental sports contact 6


----------



## worldtramper

I've just had my TT 1.8 remapped with a Superchips Bluefin and boy what a difference.
It really does make a difference in every way. It's boosted the car from 160 bhp to just under 210bhp and put the torque up by 100 to 350.
I choose the bluefin so that I can take it on and off as I please on times like an Audi service.

Highly recommended bit of kit and easy to install yourself


----------



## CarloSalt

Templar said:


> Ordered a set of these 20X9 ET48, anthracite in colour and wrapped in Continental sports contact 6
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Make sure you put up a pick and let us know how the ride is.


----------



## Templar

CarloSalt said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a set of these 20X9 ET48, anthracite in colour and wrapped in Continental sports contact 6
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Make sure you put up a pick and let us know how the ride is.
Click to expand...

Yeah for sure :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davectr

Templar said:


> Ordered a set of these 20X9 ET48, anthracite in colour and wrapped in Continental sports contact 6


Very nice wheels, what make are they?


----------



## tdi_van

Best Name ever used :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Guess what?? 










A pair of "shinny" S-line\TTS\RS skirts , from a RS donor [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## j8keith

Templar said:


> Ordered a set of these 20X9 ET48, anthracite in colour and wrapped in Continental sports contact 6


They look great Jase, ideal for the "Lux" roads.


----------



## MarkTTS

Templar said:


> Ordered a set of these 20X9 ET48, anthracite in colour and wrapped in Continental sports contact 6


Looking forward to seeing these on!


----------



## Templar

Been told about a week or so...will post up a pic or two once fitted :wink:


----------



## bhavin85

Templar said:


> Been told about a week or so...will post up a pic or two once fitted :wink:


What brand are these ? once of the RS owners on FB was after this design


----------



## Hardrhino

bhavin85 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been told about a week or so...will post up a pic or two once fitted :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> What brand are these ? once of the RS owners on FB was after this design
Click to expand...

One in the same Bhavin :wink:


----------



## arpuc

Busy time ahead!!


----------



## BlipTT

Set of Audi TT rubber Mats, need them with all the rain here at the moment. Can't believe how much rain water comes off my shoes.


----------



## Templar

bhavin85 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been told about a week or so...will post up a pic or two once fitted :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> What brand are these ? once of the RS owners on FB was after this design
Click to expand...

  Stasis SE12 my good friend


----------



## Templar

davectr said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a set of these 20X9 ET48, anthracite in colour and wrapped in Continental sports contact 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice wheels, what make are they?
Click to expand...

Sorry missed this post...Please see my previous post ^^^^


----------



## Templar

Got my new wheels fitted


----------



## tdi_van

to much wheel gap :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Templar

tdi_van said:


> to much wheel gap :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I agree, want about 25mm drop but haven't decided what route I'm going yet.


----------



## bhavin85

Templar said:


> tdi_van said:
> 
> 
> 
> to much wheel gap :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, want about 25mm drop but haven't decided what route I'm going yet.
Click to expand...

There is a set of KW Clubsports on eBat at the moment...great buy for the price!


----------



## Templar

bhavin85 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdi_van said:
> 
> 
> 
> to much wheel gap :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, want about 25mm drop but haven't decided what route I'm going yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a set of KW Clubsports on eBat at the moment...great buy for the price!
Click to expand...

Not sure if the clubsports would be a bit too hardcore. .will have a nose, cheers for the pointer :wink:


----------



## aquazi

Templar said:


> Got my new wheels fitted


Seriously love those wheels.

Would be a pain to keep clean but are worth it!

Quite fancy similar style 19's for myself now!


----------



## Templar

Mate trust me they look even better in flesh ;-)

As for cleaning I agree they take longer to clean but due to the colour they look cleaner longer which is a bonus with the coal like RS brake pads.


----------



## MarkTTS

Great wheels, great choice!

I'm thinking with your RS you need to be pursaided into an MSS kit


----------



## Warranty_Void

034 Intake
034 Dog bone mount
034 Rear sway bar
Scorpion cat delete pipes

Only bad thing is waiting months for delivery :x


----------



## Templar

I don't know which way to go tbh...MSS springs are highly regarded but expensive for just springs..a few hundred more gets a decent set of KW's. 
Issue is, good Indy specialist local to me don't supply MSS and not keen on owners supplying there own kit to fix. Also I want it all set up in one shot..not have stuff fitted one place and then book in elsewhere for a geo setup. Bit of a ball ache tbh.


----------



## Templar

Warranty_Void said:


> 034 Intake
> 034 Dog bone mount
> 034 Rear sway bar
> Scorpion cat delete pipes
> 
> Only bad thing is waiting months for delivery :x


Be worth it mate ;-)


----------



## CarloSalt

I would leave the height as it is and save time and money. Personally I hate the lowered squat look. I think the standard height of yours and the S-line are exactly right from default. Maybe Im old but just go enjoy it. Do road trips or something. Also i hope the springs and lowering doesn't make the car any harder. I find for British roads mine is too hard from standard/18 wheels.

Car looks great.


----------



## Templar

CarloSalt said:


> I would leave the height as it is and save time and money. Personally I hate the lowered squat look. I think the standard height of yours and the S-line are exactly right from default. Maybe Im old but just go enjoy it. Do road trips or something. Also i hope the springs and lowering doesn't make the car any harder. I find for British roads mine is too hard from standard/18 wheels.
> 
> Car looks great.


If I'm honest I thought running 20's would be firm but I'm finding these sport contact 6's excellent and they're not scrubbed in fully yet.
As for ride height I do think a little lower but only a touch..it's got to be everyday usable...the handling on the RS isn't what it could be when pressing on, there's a wayward type of bounce to the rear at speed over undulating roads and so can be improved by a decent set of coilovers...and possibly a stiffer arb.


----------



## Bobo2211

1) Ninebot Mini
2) Spare wheel 1k0601027B


----------



## Scrubba

New 18s for winter... Yes, it's spring, I'm thinking ahead


----------



## XXX889

Premium Fuel. 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gtime

A few odds and sods. A cheap gauge until I can find a digital gauge I like

A spare vent to put it in

A cheap phone holder

A key ring

And a Bluetooth obd


----------



## j8keith

XXX889 said:


> Premium Fuel.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You spent how much ?    :lol:


----------



## Templar

Had me a delivery today, some Dodo juice loveliness..
Future Armour,
Supernatural Wheel Sealant.


----------



## madmaude

Today I bought car shampoo, car polish, car wax, a sheepskin mit, a drying towel, alloy wheel cleaner, wheel brush, pack of microfiber non scratch cloths. Guess what I'll be doing at the weekend


----------



## Grizzlebear

Always fancied a private plate so today i purchased one.


----------



## VOOA

Grizzlebear said:


> Always fancied a private plate so today i purchased one.


What did you get?


Templar said:


> Ordered a set of these 20X9 ET48, anthracite in colour and wrapped in Continental sports contact 6


----------



## phoenixboy

Bought myself a private plate!


----------



## Grizzlebear

Had my initials however i have had the quattro logo down the plates so dont know how long before plod tells me off.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Who's FIG ??? 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## steve99w

Just had my Bose Amp repaired and re-fitted to the TTS .. its all about the bass ... (didn't have any previously)

Great service from boserepairs in edinburgh, much cheaper than a new Bose Amp


----------



## Templar

VOOA said:


> Grizzlebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always fancied a private plate so today i purchased one.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get?
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a set of these 20X9 ET48, anthracite in colour and wrapped in Continental sports contact 6
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

These are a Stasis/Revo SE12 design..


----------



## ZephyR2

My TT is going to laid up for 3 or 4 weeks so got myself a CTEK MXS 5.0 battery charger. 
Great piece of kit. 









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Templar

Got my rear ARB delivered..hopefully be fitted by the weekend.


----------



## J22kog

Service at Audi and gearbox oil changed 
New caliper graphics ready for when they get painted.


----------



## TT8

Today I had, oil/filter change, gear box oil change, discs/pads allround,spark plugs, I suspected a problem with the amp lacking in (Bass) Audi have quoted £800.to replace, luckily I had a warranty when I bought car recently which covers muti media system hoping that includes Amp.


----------



## TTaRSe

Scorpion cat bypass pipes.


----------



## Graham'sTT

ZephyR2 said:


> My TT is going to laid up for 3 or 4 weeks so got myself a CTEK MXS 5.0 battery charger.
> Great piece of kit.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Got me a CTEK charger a couple of years ago to "rejuvenate" a failing battery on my 1990 Golf GTi which is laid up for 5 / 6 months very winter.
It did, and is now used as a trickle charger. You can leave it on all the time, or just "top-up" every couple of weeks. Has both crocodile clips and a permanent connection, which can be easily disconnected from the charger when you take the car out.
Brilliant. Cannot recommend it too highly.


----------



## Jsws3

A set of new mats and a air freshener


----------



## Shug750S

Some rain-x for my screen - works a treat above 45 mph, no need for wipers, and a new California scents air freshener


----------



## Bobo2211

just bought two LED (canbus compatible) for license plate lighting, just 3 EUR


----------



## Adam182

First detailing since ownership coming up.


----------



## WoRkZ

Got me this... I still don't like the OEM front grille after almost a year of ownership. Hope the installation goes well... :mrgreen:


----------



## Templar

WoRkZ said:


> Got me this... I still don't like the OEM front grille after almost a year of ownership. Hope the installation goes well... :mrgreen:


You got one then....got a good deal I hope :wink:


----------



## relic222

Finally get to join in here. Upgraded my TTS wheel to the RS spec. Much chunkier and looks much better.


----------



## Templar

Nice one..how you finding it ?

Next a knob with half perforated leather maybe ?


----------



## relic222

Templar said:


> Nice one..how you finding it ?
> 
> Next a knob with half perforated leather maybe ?


Love it, it's exactly what I was hoping for. Yup, perforated gear knob will be next, just need to figure out if the Mk3 one will fit or whether I'd need to go for the Mk2.


----------



## ReTTro fit

relic222 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one..how you finding it ?
> 
> Next a knob with half perforated leather maybe ?
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, it's exactly what I was hoping for. Yup, perforated gear knob will be next, just need to figure out if the Mk3 one will fit or whether I'd need to go for the Mk2.
Click to expand...


----------



## relic222

Mine's S-Tronic though, not sure if it'll be different. I've just bought one off eBay for £30 so we'll soon find out! Looks like I need to take the whole unit out (including the base). Has anyone written a guide on this?

Edit: just found a good one from gogs viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1155833&p=6470905&hilit=centre+console#p6470905


----------



## ReTTro fit

You'll only need to remove the large centre trim which just unclips and lifts out 
Your s-tronic knob has a black plastic thing that simply twists to allow you to just pull the knob off the shaft 
( did one at the weekend ) 
Remember do NOT press in the lever of the knob once removed !!!!

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TT8

New tyres allround, and full wheel refurb with new centre caps


----------



## relic222

ReTTro fit said:


> You'll only need to remove the large centre trim which just unclips and lifts out
> Your s-tronic knob has a black plastic thing that simply twists to allow you to just pull the knob off the shaft
> ( did one at the weekend )
> Remember do NOT press in the lever of the knob once removed !!!!


Haha, invaluable advice! Thanks, watched a video of how to unclip the knob so now I just have to hope that the connection is the same! It's coming from Latvia so might be a while...


----------



## chriscapon

relic222 said:


> Mine's S-Tronic though, not sure if it'll be different. I've just bought one off eBay for £30 so we'll soon find out! Looks like I need to take the whole unit out (including the base). Has anyone written a guide on this?
> 
> Edit: just found a good one from gogs viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1155833&p=6470905&hilit=centre+console#p6470905


Have you got a link to the one you just bought, or was it a single sale item?


----------



## relic222

It was single sale, put an offer in for 40 euros and it was accepted http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181898430652

There's another one for sale though, you could try and put an offer on it http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A1-S-tro ... SwYHxWK4cV

Alternatively there are loads of non-perforated versions from German sellers which tend to be cheaper.


----------



## Anakin

Comming up this month

In the next few weeks.
New TT RS black styling pack front honey comb grill. 
New set of PSS's
Front End respray bonnet wings and bumper to get rid of stone chips
Full Nanolex HD detail @ cheshire auto detailing
Carbon intake clean (manifold off @ awesome)
Oil and Plug service

Still debating getting a set of OZ ultraleggera's in 19"

It was the 5th ani on the 29th of April of me buying it, deserves some gifts


----------



## chriscapon

This week I have gone for:

A MK3 gear knob (credit to Lea for the idea!)
An RS style gloss black grill with chrome surround
Some merlins blood alloy cleaner
A personal reg

...and a washer arm removal key so I can clear a blockage to dry out my wet drivers side carpet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Templar

Got me a custom designed steering wheel..I loosely based it on a lambo wheel that I found while looking for a design.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM

Today I have ordered Brembo pads all round and Brembo drilled brake discs for the front. I also have a Powervalve treat lined up for the car in the next couple of weeks


----------



## 71309

BM Town mesh front sports grille just arrived. Fitting tomorrow, :? - wish me luck.


----------



## spike

T28B said:


> BM Town mesh front sports grille just arrived. Fitting tomorrow, :? - wish me luck.


I fitted a new grill a few weeks ago, fairly simple, removing the bumper to change.

I've been told by removing headlights you can access the nuts, to save jacking up car, removing wheels and arch covers...

still would need to get under car to detach bumper from under tray


----------



## 2_TFSISAM

On Friday I bought a BCS Powervalve full exhaust system with 200 cell motorsport Cat. The first one developed in the UK for the S-Line (2012 model) twin exhaust system. Massive thanks to Nige at BCS and the rest of the team! Sounds amazing and I highly recommend it! Love putting my foot down now


----------



## J22kog

Upgraded my air intake to the ram air oversize kit and started to buy the k04 conversion parts... Hopefully a set of pro race 1.2s at the weekend


----------



## 71309

Possibly not to everyone's taste, the BM Town badgeless mesh grille, but I'm a happy bunny.


----------



## MT-V6

A pair of genuine Audi vanity lights, as fitted to some newer models


----------



## steve99w

2 rear road springs as they had snapped after I went over a speed bump... very severe speed bumps at local train station.....


----------



## poder

Milltek quad cattback


----------



## nathanfaloon

Lamin-x yellow fogs 8)


----------



## J22kog

Had a bit of a blow out this week...

Tarox f2000 TTRS discs
Tarox corsa pads
Led headlight bulbs
Forge catch can
New bonnet lever and bracket - revised version


----------



## Mejordanedwards

New brake pads from Euro car parts but DHL left me bedsheets instead!! Morons


----------



## J22kog

Mejordanedwards said:


> New brake pads from Euro car parts but DHL left me bedsheets instead!! Morons


Haha wtf


----------



## j8keith

Mejordanedwards said:


> New brake pads from Euro car parts but DHL left me bedsheets instead!! Morons


Perhaps they thought you could used them as dust covers.


----------



## GaryG

Mejordanedwards said:


> New brake pads from Euro car parts but DHL left me bedsheets instead!! Morons


At least you'll have somewhere to sleep until the pads arrive.

I bought a pair of Uniroyal Rainsport 3s - a transformation! Quiet and grippy.


----------



## R3AP4R

I bought a TTS !!!!!! tecnically not something for my Audi , but an Audi for my Audi .... :lol:


----------



## MT-V6

Screw to replace a missing one holding in the foam behind the glovebox/under cabin air filter. Putting this here for reference really as no doubt many peoples are missing. Part number *WHT 000 155* and price £3.61 + VAT. Surprisingly expensive, but when I find a missing part I always like to replace it!

Looks like this


----------



## C00P5TT5

A new pcv valve....which i phoned audi for the part number to be told that company policy doesn't allow him to tell me. :x so i then asked for a quote to fit it at which point he mumbled the number to himself whilst typing it in and quoted £163.....idiot.

Part bought for £40, 5 min job....i love the cars but not the business


----------



## Stev443

Brake fluid change and oil service. Also a call while the car was in at Audi " hello sir we see from the computer that your AT fluid is due to be changed, would you like us to go ahead with it" my reply " you can have a go good luck car is a manual". 
Doesn't fill me with confidence in the dealer lol :roll:


----------



## C00P5TT5

Similar thing happened to me, took it for the free health check purely cuz it needed cleaning to be told it needs a cambelt change, water pump and spark plugs....even though i left the invoice on the seat to show all that had been done the week before!

Didn't even clean it that well.


----------



## C00P5TT5

Gone have the days when a audi mechanic will look at the car!


----------



## Templar

Main dealer air conditioning service plus 24 point health check..picked up and returned £59.98.


----------



## andyk17

Hi,

Some genuine Audi rubber mats I ordered arrived on Friday, look nice and quite thick compared with some I have seen, but don't quite lie flat, also the drivers side doesn't go under the pedals like the carpet mats do, which is a bit disappointing.

Wonder if a cheaper option from Ebay might have been better, but got them now and sure they will do the job.
Andy


----------



## Stev443

P1723944 said:


> Gone have the days when a audi mechanic will look at the car!


I concur lol


----------



## Nails

I gave mine some new wheels and a good clean and finish with some chemical guys blacklight.


----------



## Lazyboy

Nails said:


> I gave mine some new wheels and a good clean and finish with some chemical guys blacklight.


My favourite Mk2 wheels (but I am biased)


----------



## wlondoner

P1723944 said:


> Similar thing happened to me, took it for the free health check purely cuz it needed cleaning to be told it needs a cambelt change, water pump and spark plugs....even though i left the invoice on the seat to show all that had been done the week before!
> 
> Didn't even clean it that well.


Do you get paperwork? Does it show up on audis service history log if you take it in for a free check? If it's free I'm going to do it as long as they don't pressure you into 'fixing' anything.

Today I purchased some official number plate surrounds from Audi who also chucked in a free air gecko freshener


----------



## Templar

wlondoner said:


> P1723944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Similar thing happened to me, took it for the free health check purely cuz it needed cleaning to be told it needs a cambelt change, water pump and spark plugs....even though i left the invoice on the seat to show all that had been done the week before!
> 
> Didn't even clean it that well.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get paperwork? Does it show up on audis service history log if you take it in for a free check? If it's free I'm going to do it as long as they don't pressure you into 'fixing' anything.
> 
> Today I purchased some official number plate surrounds from Audi who also chucked in a free air gecko freshener
Click to expand...

You should an advisory email, printout if anything is suspect


----------



## brittan

Last week rather than today, I bought some new OEM bushes for the front suspension lower control arm together with new stretch bolts.

I did the job myself and this is the front bush ready for fitting but before it got covered with washing up liquid.


----------



## Templar

brittan said:


> Last week rather than today, I bought some new OEM bushes for the front suspension lower control arm together with new stretch bolts.
> 
> I did the job myself and this is the front bush ready for fitting but before it got covered with washing up liquid.


Ahh the old washing up liquid method..takes me back to my days of changing handlebar grips on my pushbikes


----------



## Bobo2211

just bought the TT-RS Grill, can wait to install it tomorrow


----------



## brittan

Templar said:


> Ahh the old washing up liquid method..takes me back to my days of changing handlebar grips on my pushbikes


You had handle bar grips?? Cue a certain Monty Python sketch ... :lol:


----------



## Templar

brittan said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh the old washing up liquid method..takes me back to my days of changing handlebar grips on my pushbikes
> 
> 
> 
> You had handle bar grips?? Cue a certain Monty Python sketch ... :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah..and levered on with spoon handles


----------



## brittan

Templar said:


> Yeah yeah..and levered on with spoon handles


You had spoons?? . . . . .


----------



## Templar

brittan said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah..and levered on with spoon handles
> 
> 
> 
> You had spoons?? . . . . .
Click to expand...

We sure did but they were all bent from changing tyres..


----------



## Trossuk

brittan said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah..and levered on with spoon handles
> 
> 
> 
> You had spoons?? . . . . .
Click to expand...

I can remember when' thee mother used to whip us to sleep wit bread knife,after we'd licked roooaad clean wit toungue and you tell em today, they'll not believe ya....


----------



## ReTTro fit

Lmfao 
I bent a few not too long ago getting tyres on my skyway tuff 2's 
Felt like a kid again 
Especially when wifey turned into my mum and went nuts lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan

My solution was to hide the bent and re-straightened 'tyre levers' at the bottom of the spoon pile in the cutlery drawer.

The trick wasn't always mum proof though.


----------



## Templar

ReTTro fit said:


> Lmfao
> I bent a few not too long ago getting tyres on my skyway tuff 2's
> Felt like a kid again
> Especially when wifey turned into my mum and went nuts lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do we ever grow up


----------



## pazaz29

A nav DVD as it was 6 years out of date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wlondoner

pazaz29 said:


> A nav DVD as it was 6 years out of date.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get yours from? How much?


----------



## pazaz29

An eBay special for £9.99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pazaz29

I read somewhere audi want £180 for map update dvd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wlondoner

pazaz29 said:


> An eBay special for £9.99
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Total bargain!


----------



## jacstt

My first purchase...a nice smelly


----------



## Space

WAGNERTUNING intecooler


----------



## NickHealy85

Audi Ice Silver paint to repair my scratched gear knob.


----------



## ReTTro fit

NickHealy85 said:


> Audi Ice Silver paint to repair my scratched gear knob.


The gearknobs anodised not painted mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickHealy85

Is it? Well I've sanded it all back to the metal and have gone OTT with 4 coats of primer, 4 coats of paint and 4 coats of lacquer so it should look decent again, was scratched to bits by the previous owner.


----------



## NickHealy85

It now looks shit!!!

Looks like I'll be buying a new one from Audi!!!


----------



## Templar

Finally received my custom steering wheel and fitted it yesterday afternoon..


----------



## ReTTro fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

ReTTro fit said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


;-)


----------



## tobinaldo

Templar said:


> Finally received my custom steering wheel and fitted it yesterday afternoon..
> 
> Slightly off topic but what's the gauge in the air vent for?


----------



## Space

Templar said:


> Finally received my custom steering wheel and fitted it yesterday afternoon..


How much is it cost?


----------



## Templar

tobinaldo said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally received my custom steering wheel and fitted it yesterday afternoon..
> 
> Slightly off topic but what's the gauge in the air vent for?
Click to expand...

Gauge is a bi-colour clock mate ;-)


----------



## Templar

Space said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally received my custom steering wheel and fitted it yesterday afternoon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is it cost?
Click to expand...

Being as its custom to your requirements the price can vary, I purchased a tatty donor wheel so that the core could be used and went from there.


----------



## Craig_09

Brand new TTS Difusser 8)


----------



## pazaz29

I like the gauge (clock  ) in the air vent.


----------



## Stealth69

I bought some wet and dry because I caught my alloy on a 2" garden retaining wall


----------



## Templar

pazaz29 said:


> I like the gauge (clock  ) in the air vent.


Blacked out when ignition is switched off..


----------



## Templar

Wrapped my lower front valance in a satin anthracite colour.

Before..



After..







On the car, subtle..


----------



## Matt B

So much love for that Templar


----------



## Templar

Matt B said:


> So much love for that Templar


Cheers Matt, wasn't too difficult fitting when you get into the swing of it and as subtle as it first appears it matches the wheels quite well...pleased for what cost me about 6 quid.


----------



## Trossuk

An oil change for my s-tropic gear box.


----------



## NickHealy85

Bought some wiring bits and pieces and added new earth wires to the rear lights to stop the common fault with the rear lights


----------



## [email protected]

Auto brite Cherry glaze, brite gel wheel cleaner and still 12 days left of the sale.


----------



## samwhunt

A major service and DSG oil and filter change courtesy of East Kent Audi...lovely chaps!

Wallet significantly lighter but car feels so much better


----------



## 71309

Hunter laser 4 wheel alignment.
And the balance is restored... 8)


----------



## Templar

T28B said:


> Hunter laser 4 wheel alignment.
> And the balance is restored... 8)


That's one of the laziest 4 wheel geo set ups I've seen...not even adjusted your front camber.


----------



## FNChaos

Relak paddle shift extensions.
I know they aren't everyone's cup of tea, but I like the fit and feel.
These are satin black which matches the leather well. (they are also available in gloss black and brushed aluminum)


----------



## sweatystt

Set of 4 Goodyear eagle F1 tyres.


----------



## jasper65

I treat myself to a very nice Bonnet catch lever


----------



## rajanm1

Templar said:


> Wrapped my lower front valance in a satin anthracite colour.
> 
> Before..
> 
> 
> 
> After..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the car, subtle..


Is it easy to take off? Assume it's just taking off some screws?


----------



## Templar

A few torx screws then just pull towards you..will need a good tug to release it but it will come.


----------



## BlackBeast

A set of HIDs and led side lights. Hopefully won't get any errors.


----------



## SeanTTS

Ttrs grill


----------



## 71309

Cobra Rear Parking Sensors. Beep Beep.


----------



## tobinaldo

SeanTTS said:


> Ttrs grill


Hi Sean, any pics of the bumper on? Where did u buy it from?


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'd say it's a xenons uk one, there the best quality ones about

Got one on my tdi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike

Looks so good


----------



## Templar

Not much posted on here lately... Everyone stopped buying stuff ?


----------



## j8keith

Templar said:


> Not much posted on here lately... Everyone stopped buying stuff ?


Does filling the tank up with fuel count Jase ?


----------



## pewpew

not big but tinted rear lights, gloss black rear badge, s line and front quattro.


----------



## Barmybob

Some of this


----------



## Barmybob

pewpew said:


> not big but tinted rear lights, gloss black rear badge, s line and front quattro.


I do like those darker badges 8)


----------



## spike

Barmybob said:


> Some of this


I brought a pack of this last week. when it says mask off the windows, I'd take that advise, the water proofer is a pain to remove from the rear glass !

The kit works well, I now have beading on the roof


----------



## C00P5TT5

Ok not bought today but delivered today!!!! A scorpion non resonated cat back exhaust from Forge Motorsports for my tts....thanks to a member on here selling a voucher on the market place.

Hopefully my local mechanic will get it in and get it on this weekend... Then it's game on....be prepared people of Reading it should be loud!!!


----------



## C00P5TT5

Oem exhaust is available to anyone who wants it check out the market place


----------



## Barmybob

spike said:


> I brought a pack of this last week. when it says mask off the windows, I'd take that advise, the water proofer is a pain to remove from the rear glass !
> 
> The kit works well, I now have beading on the roof


Thanks for the tip, plenty of masking and plastic sheet will be made ready 

I used Renovo on the old TT roof and wasn't that impressed if I'm honest.


----------



## spike

I brought a k&n panel filter, and a led boot light


----------



## SeanTTS

tobinaldo said:


> SeanTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ttrs grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sean, any pics of the bumper on? Where did u buy it from?
Click to expand...


----------



## DangerMouse

Bought a 2.0L TFSI! :lol:










I was saving for 3.2 V6, but after testing this I was more than impressed (great upgrade from my '98 REG A3)!

I just got it valeted, ordered a 2017 sat nav DVD & hoping to get it detailed in a few weeks. Would really appreciate any recommendations for upgrades/ maintenance


----------



## C00P5TT5

Did you order your 2017 dvd from audi?


----------



## DangerMouse

C00P5TT5 said:


> Did you order your 2017 dvd from audi?


Nah- I saw it on ebay for £20 so I pulled the trigger. I figured it's probably a copy but same difference.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Deffo a copy 
Genuine ones are nearly £200

Ya should of got the 2016 disc off eBay, full 7 digit postcode entry and speed cameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerMouse

Bugger. I'd seen one for £15 too. I guess I can get that one and load it instead. Or would I be able to load 2017, then 2016 when it arrives?...


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yeh you can mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232290751175

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfinlayson

New rims stripped and repainted, just cooling down


----------



## blackcatz

Plastic parts....

Replacing the missing trim that goes over the headlights 
Front driver side door speaker cover.

Had my first TT 6 weeks now and almost finished replacing / repairing the basic stuff.


----------



## Philx4

Re-trimmed steering wheel; thanks to 'Royal Steering Wheels', and refinished my engine cover: -


----------



## spike

I took my car to Audi Retrofits to get some parking sensors fitted on the front.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSs5vx7ji5a/

2013 Audi TT roadster brought in for the front parking sensors upgrade. The car had rear sensors from factory so we matched those and upgraded to the front and rear sensor pack with the parking button and the onscreen display on the RNSE Sat Nav unit.


----------



## ReTTro fit

You swapped cars spike ? 
I remember doing that on your red coupe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike

ReTTro fit said:


> You swapped cars spike ?
> I remember doing that on your red coupe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, got myself a newer, better spec'd TT


----------



## ReTTro fit

What spec ya got that the didn't have ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate

ReTTro fit said:


> What spec ya got that the didn't have ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The roof? :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike

Roller Skate said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> What spec ya got that the didn't have ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The roof? :lol:
Click to expand...

Or no roof as the case may be :lol:

was a coupe, now a Roadster
was 2WD, now Quattro
was manual, now S-tronic
Also has factory fitted Zeons, DRL, Folding mirrors, RNSE, Auto lights, Auto wipers, Cruise control, get me home lights and 40,000 less miles 

I miss the red, have joined the million white convertible owners :lol:


----------



## xpanel

New shifter!!

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1518377


----------



## 2_TFSISAM

Recently bought some second hand 19" Rally White Fifteen52 Tarmac alloys and a set of Pirelli P Zero's to wrap them up in


----------



## spike

Also had Audi Retrofits do some more stuff....

Click link for video


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSyUKM9Dj-a/
https://www.facebook.com/AudiRetrofits/ ... 049021280/

Installed our custom folding on lock and unlock mirror kit onto this 2013 Audi TT which already had the folding mirrors from factory.

Installed the one touch convertible roof and remote roof module.


----------



## Roller Skate

spike said:


> Also had Audi Retrofits do some more stuff....
> 
> Click link for video
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSyUKM9Dj-a/
> https://www.facebook.com/AudiRetrofits/ ... 049021280/
> 
> Installed our custom folding on lock and unlock mirror kit onto this 2013 Audi TT which already had the folding mirrors from factory.
> 
> Installed the one touch convertible roof and remote roof module.


One of the first things I fitted to my Dolphin Roadster years ago. In fact it's 9 years ago according to the video. Should be standard on the Roadster.


----------



## spike

Roller Skate said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also had Audi Retrofits do some more stuff....
> 
> Click link for video
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSyUKM9Dj-a/
> https://www.facebook.com/AudiRetrofits/ ... 049021280/
> 
> Installed our custom folding on lock and unlock mirror kit onto this 2013 Audi TT which already had the folding mirrors from factory.
> 
> Installed the one touch convertible roof and remote roof module.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first things I fitted to my Dolphin Roadster years ago. In fact it's 9 years ago according to the video. Should be standard on the Roadster.
Click to expand...

Totally agree, it shouldn't be a extra box to fit.... Esay to fit though!


----------



## ReTTro fit

I did it on my A4 cab years ago, totally agree, should be standard on all cabs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

ReTTro fit said:


> I did it on my A4 cab years ago, totally agree, should be standard on all cabs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it Kuftek module you fitted mate ?


----------



## Roller Skate

Templar said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did it on my A4 cab years ago, totally agree, should be standard on all cabs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Kuftek module you fitted mate ?
Click to expand...

That's the one I used buddy, but swapped it out for something else (can't remember the name) because they had a high failure rate early on.


----------



## Templar

Cheers fella..been pondering on a roof module for some time now and although tempted by the Kuftek I have heard of reliability issues. See if you can rack your brain on the other brand if it was a better option ;-)


----------



## ReTTro fit

The other brand is smart top

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate

Templar said:


> Cheers fella..been pondering on a roof module for some time now and although tempted by the Kuftek I have heard of reliability issues. See if you can rack your brain on the other brand if it was a better option ;-)


I think they're ok now ... that video of my old car is nine years old and I think my car was the first in the country to have one fitted to a TT. They're not expensive but they do something special, there's nothing better than someone who has a Roadster asking you why there's doesn't do that.lol


----------



## ReTTro fit

For the price I've always installed the kufatec one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barmybob

spike said:


> Also had Audi Retrofits do some more stuff....
> 
> Click link for video
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSyUKM9Dj-a/
> https://www.facebook.com/AudiRetrofits/ ... 049021280/
> 
> Installed our custom folding on lock and unlock mirror kit onto this 2013 Audi TT which already had the folding mirrors from factory.
> 
> Installed the one touch convertible roof and remote roof module.


This all seems rather tempting.....

This forum, and the people therein, seem to be on a cause of getting me to empty my bank account


----------



## Roller Skate

Barmybob said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also had Audi Retrofits do some more stuff....
> 
> Click link for video
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSyUKM9Dj-a/
> https://www.facebook.com/AudiRetrofits/ ... 049021280/
> 
> Installed our custom folding on lock and unlock mirror kit onto this 2013 Audi TT which already had the folding mirrors from factory.
> 
> Installed the one touch convertible roof and remote roof module.
> 
> 
> 
> This all seems rather tempting.....
> 
> This forum, and the people therein, seem to be on a cause of getting me to empty my bank account
Click to expand...

Welcome to the club. You wait until you get a thing for carbon fibre ... you need to get a second job. :lol:


----------



## Templar

Roller Skate said:


> Barmybob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also had Audi Retrofits do some more stuff....
> 
> Click link for video
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSyUKM9Dj-a/
> https://www.facebook.com/AudiRetrofits/ ... 049021280/
> 
> Installed our custom folding on lock and unlock mirror kit onto this 2013 Audi TT which already had the folding mirrors from factory.
> 
> Installed the one touch convertible roof and remote roof module.
> 
> 
> 
> This all seems rather tempting.....
> 
> This forum, and the people therein, seem to be on a cause of getting me to empty my bank account
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the club. You wait until you get a thing for carbon fibre ... you need to get a second job. :lol:
Click to expand...

Arrr...that what they call black gold :evil:


----------



## spike

Templar said:


> Cheers fella..been pondering on a roof module for some time now and although tempted by the Kuftek I have heard of reliability issues. See if you can rack your brain on the other brand if it was a better option ;-)


I fitted the smart top version to mine...

http://www.ppcgb.com/products/smarttop- ... le-stlfai1


----------



## robbiepepper

Space saver spare wheel and jack
I have an old fashioned mindset and do not like cans of tyre goop


----------



## j8keith

robbiepepper said:


> Space saver spare wheel and jack
> I have an old fashioned mindset and do not like cans of tyre goop


Very wise, I too carry a space saver.


----------



## C00P5TT5

A new rear fog light bulb, even though I have never used it it blew due to the amount of water in it.......poor design or do I have a problem?


----------



## dundeered

bought the tt on the 17th march , completely obsessed with it a moment so the following is a list of goodies i have bought since then 
pioneer sph da120
connects2 kit
rubber tt matts
phillips white xenon effect bulbs 
foltec red brake caliper paint kit
ceri glass polish
engine carbon clean 
storage tray replacement kit
full paint correction detail ( 9 hrs of the boys time) 
303 protection spray
dod juice wax
poor boys blackhole
karcher k2
cyc snow foam lance
auto finnese avalanche snow foam
couple of drying towels
couple of buffing towels 
megs tyre gel
megs tyre applicator 
loads of other detailing kit


----------



## spike

dundeered said:


>


Black looks so good when clean


----------



## j8keith

spike said:


> dundeered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black looks so good when clean
Click to expand...

Agreed, but a real *£@ to keep it that way 
After four black cars I should have learnt my lesson by now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tobinaldo

Got myself a pioneer da-120 from eBay. Can't wait for it to arrive and get it installed.


----------



## dundeered

Code:


Got myself a pioneer da-120 from eBay. Can't wait for it to arrive and get it installed.


----------



## Roller Skate

dundeered said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Got myself a pioneer da-120 from eBay. Can't wait for it to arrive and get it installed.


Daddy want. In fact, at some point daddy will get.

Does it engage the Bose sub Red?


----------



## dundeered

roller skate. no idea as i dont have bose. its some piece of kit though


----------



## Roller Skate

dundeered said:


> roller skate. no idea as i dont have bose. its some piece of kit though


It's on my buy list buddy ... trying to keep the car as original as possible so what comes out will be wrapped up and tucked away.


----------



## F3rnando

dundeered said:


> roller skate. no idea as i dont have bose. its some piece of kit though


Does it have gps integrated, or you have to buye the gps box...?


----------



## ReTTro fit

It has GPS receiver / antenna but doesn't have sat Nav built it, you need your iPhone connected for that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate

ReTTro fit said:


> It has GPS receiver / antenna but doesn't have sat Nav built it, you need your iPhone connected for that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does I play nice with the Bose sub?


----------



## ReTTro fit

No idea skate, I've fitted one in my lads golf, not the TT

Shouldn't see any reason why not with the correct loom adapter, I've read a few that have fitted it in a TT with BOSE have been very happy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate

ReTTro fit said:


> No idea skate, I've fitted one in my lads golf, not the TT
> 
> Shouldn't see any reason why not with the correct loom adapter, I've read a few that have fitted it in a TT with BOSE have been very happy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apart from the head unit Lea, what do I need and where do I get it if you don't mind?


----------



## F3rnando

Skate

In the amazon German, in the product description says that is for the 8j tt with Bose..use the google translator.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00O8B7CFS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


----------



## ReTTro fit

Skate, connects2 do a full install kit mate

Surround, quadlock adapter, fakra to din, steering controls etc etc

https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/connect ... g-kit.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackBeast

Brembo pads and discs for both front and rear from ECP, 5L of Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 from OpieOils and sometime this week will get x4 255/35/19 Uniroyal RS3s more than likely from Camskill.


----------



## Roller Skate

Cheers F3rnando, Cheers Lea.


----------



## N16e

Autoglym Fabric hood cleaner and protector.

Now the roof is all clean and protected. And water now runs off beautifully. I had no issues with over spray, I used a strategically placed piece of card for the rear window, did the sides with the windows down and any slight miss was quickly dealt with using a damp microfibre cloth.

Bring on the rain... followed by sunshine, lots of sunshine.

N16e


----------



## robbiepepper

Another bucket and a bottle of poor boys black hole, let's see if is as good as everyone says


----------



## m-a-r-k

robbiepepper said:


> Another bucket and a bottle of poor boys black hole, let's see if is as good as everyone says


It is! Last year I tried it for the first time - 1 coat of Black Hole, then 2 coats of wax.
The effect on my black car is as though I'd had it polished - the swirls were very hard to see, even under the garage light.


----------



## DangerMouse

Exhaust Caps!




























:lol:


----------



## Vanu

I bought some as well and although it says stainless steel on the label, the do get rusty.


----------



## snips86x

bought fuel... :roll:


----------



## AndreiV93

DangerMouse said:


> Exhaust Caps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


DangerMouse - where did you get them from and how much did they set you back?


----------



## Crb22462

New number plate  and white Audi dust caps :roll:


----------



## ashfinlayson

AndreiV93 said:


> DangerMouse - where did you get them from and how much did they set you back?


You can get them from ebay mate, expecting some to arrive meself on Wednesday  sadly they only come in chrome, I was trying to find them with a brushed alley finish so the arse end isnt quite so BLING 8) but no luck.


----------



## N16e

Re shiny new exhaust tips....I guess I have to take the blackened exhaust tips off first? I thought they are tack welded on?

I spent/wasted an hour of my life trying to polish mine... then gave up.

N16e


----------



## ashfinlayson

N16e said:


> Re shiny new exhaust tips....I guess I have to take the blackened exhaust tips off first? I thought they are tack welded on?
> 
> I spent/wasted an hour of my life trying to polish mine... then gave up.
> 
> N16e


They slide over the existing pipes


----------



## DangerMouse

ashfinlayson said:


> AndreiV93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DangerMouse - where did you get them from and how much did they set you back?
> 
> 
> 
> You can get them from ebay mate, expecting some to arrive meself on Wednesday  sadly they only come in chrome, I was trying to find them with a brushed alley finish so the arse end isnt quite so BLING 8) but no luck.
Click to expand...

Yeah- I was really hoping to find something like gun metal so they don't stand out too much but I can't complain. It's a pretty cheap and easy upgrade. Hoping to get some RS6 type C replicas and proper tyres next month though! 



N16e said:


> Re shiny new exhaust tips....I guess I have to take the blackened exhaust tips off first? I thought they are tack welded on?
> 
> I spent/wasted an hour of my life trying to polish mine... then gave up.
> 
> N16e


You just push them on top :lol: took about 10 minutes! https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Automotive/A ... pipe+trims


----------



## Roller Skate

DangerMouse said:


> ashfinlayson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndreiV93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DangerMouse - where did you get them from and how much did they set you back?
> 
> 
> 
> You can get them from ebay mate, expecting some to arrive meself on Wednesday  sadly they only come in chrome, I was trying to find them with a brushed alley finish so the arse end isnt quite so BLING 8) but no luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah- I was really hoping to find something like gun metal so they don't stand out too much but I can't complain. It's a pretty cheap and easy upgrade. Hoping to get some RS6 type C replicas and proper tyres next month though!
> 
> 
> 
> N16e said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re shiny new exhaust tips....I guess I have to take the blackened exhaust tips off first? I thought they are tack welded on?
> 
> I spent/wasted an hour of my life trying to polish mine... then gave up.
> 
> N16e
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just push them on top :lol: took about 10 minutes! https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Automotive/A ... pipe+trims
Click to expand...

If you want something a little different ...

http://www.performance1coatings.com/cer ... ng-exhaust


----------



## GaryG

Roller Skate said:


> If you want something a little different ...
> 
> http://www.performance1coatings.com/cer ... ng-exhaust


I just read that: :roll: 


> If we think of an air baloon, they go up in the sky because the hot air is lighter than the cold air. Inside the pipes, if the gases are hotter because the ceramic coating doesn't allow them to evaporate through the pipes, they'll run faster through the only exit - the exhaust tailpipe -, making the engine to run healthier, faster and, thus, improving overall performance.


That is probably the worst scientific quote I have ever seen: It is so bad that you can't even describe it as "wrong" - (And they can't spell "balloon".)

The "force" required to expel the exhaust gas is provided by the pistons, and the amount of force is directly related to the mass of the gas. The pistons easily easily cope with the "mass" of exhaust gas -2 litres of CO2 weigh a little short of 8 grams. The mass of the gas expelled each time is constant - the volume is altered by temperature - the mass remains the same.

Unless the magic ceramic coating takes the temperature of the gas up to a little over 5000 degrees, when it might become plasma, you are not going to see a difference to anything other than your wallet, whose mass will reduce considerably.


----------



## Roller Skate

GaryG said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want something a little different ...
> 
> http://www.performance1coatings.com/cer ... ng-exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> I just read that: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> If we think of an air baloon, they go up in the sky because the hot air is lighter than the cold air. Inside the pipes, if the gases are hotter because the ceramic coating doesn't allow them to evaporate through the pipes, they'll run faster through the only exit - the exhaust tailpipe -, making the engine to run healthier, faster and, thus, improving overall performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is probably the worst scientific quote I have ever seen: It is so bad that you can't even describe it as "wrong" - (And they can't spell "balloon".)
> 
> The "force" required to expel the exhaust gas is provided by the pistons, and the amount of force is directly related to the mass of the gas. The pistons easily easily cope with the "mass" of exhaust gas -2 litres of CO2 weigh a little short of 8 grams. The mass of the gas expelled each time is constant - the volume is altered by temperature - the mass remains the same.
> 
> Unless the magic ceramic coating takes the temperature of the gas up to a little over 5000 degrees, when it might become plasma, you are not going to see a difference to anything other than your wallet, whose mass will reduce considerably.
Click to expand...

Having had two different sets of ceramic tips, one set being a freebie from Milltek I don't think it's anything to worry about. :roll:


----------



## DangerMouse

Roller Skate said:


> If you want something a little different ...
> 
> http://www.performance1coatings.com/cer ... ng-exhaust


Bookmarked! Cheers!


----------



## ashfinlayson

These are what I have on the bimmer and what I was looking for for the mk2 but having to make do with the chromes. Still a big improvement on the kack sport line tailpipes


----------



## AndreiV93

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Automotive/A ... pipe+trims

I'm really keen on those but can't help but think that £70 is a bit steep?!

Ash - are they the same ones you bought?


----------



## ashfinlayson

The ones you've linked to are yes, but they're a 5er cheaper on eBay, shipping included


----------



## DangerMouse

Not sure why or how, but they were £47 when i bought them. Maybe it was on sale?


----------



## ashfinlayson

DangerMouse said:


> Not sure why or how, but they were £47 when i bought them. Maybe it was on sale?


You must have got a bargain then, I've only ever seen them around £65 even on the Audi site


----------



## dundeered

it was either this or a shotgun , fu&@ing seaguls


----------



## technik21

dundeered said:


> it was either this or a shotgun , fu&@ing seaguls


I know the feeling, acid drops!


----------



## Gaz78

Grasmere armrest, silver footrest plate and new wipers


----------



## Andrew9758

spike said:


> I took my car to Audi Retrofits to get some parking sensors fitted on the front.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSs5vx7ji5a/
> 
> 2013 Audi TT roadster brought in for the front parking sensors upgrade. The car had rear sensors from factory so we matched those and upgraded to the front and rear sensor pack with the parking button and the onscreen display on the RNSE Sat Nav unit.


Does any one know how I get the on screen display when I am reversing, I had it on my A5 and would like it I. My TT as it only beeps at the moment. I only have rear sensors and it's a 2011 black edition if that makes any difference


----------



## bhoy78

Andrew9758 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my car to Audi Retrofits to get some parking sensors fitted on the front.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSs5vx7ji5a/
> 
> 2013 Audi TT roadster brought in for the front parking sensors upgrade. The car had rear sensors from factory so we matched those and upgraded to the front and rear sensor pack with the parking button and the onscreen display on the RNSE Sat Nav unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Does any one know how I get the on screen display when I am reversing, I had it on my A5 and would like it I. My TT as it only beeps at the moment. I only have rear sensors and it's a 2011 black edition if that makes any difference
Click to expand...

Maybe a reverse cam instead?

viewtopic.php?t=981945


----------



## ReTTro fit

You can't have the display with rear parking sensors

You have to retro fit the optical 8 sensor front and rear system and a controller 
Then you have to code the rns-e to display it

As above, rev cam better in my opinion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew9758

Ok thanks guys , just worth an ask. I don't suppose you know what the outcome of the folding mirrors on lock situation was as this was a mod I was keen to do especially after again have it on the A5. I take it it's not just a case of a tweak via vcds?


----------



## andys_tts

Well today I received my OE TTRS spoiler.  Kid at Christmas lol Just have to paint and fit it now.

Pic from eBay ad,


----------



## spike

Andrew9758 said:


> Ok thanks guys , just worth an ask. I don't suppose you know what the outcome of the folding mirrors on lock situation was as this was a mod I was keen to do especially after again have it on the A5. I take it it's not just a case of a tweak via vcds?


Its a major custom retro fit, no easy method, certainly not a VCDS tweak. Mine needed relays and wiring added.


----------



## ReTTro fit

I wouldn't say it's "major" 
But yes it's an additional relay in each door and wiring

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew9758

Well it's more likely that I will go folding mirrors then over the reversing graphics on the rsn e , TTRS grill is getting fitted tomorrow so that will be another mod down then it's the tuning box after that.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

S-Tronic gear knob installed today. I have been busy growing a nice pair of gonads on the farm and checked them today. Finally big enough to cope with this mod. Thanks to the how to vid search YouTube for 'VW & Audi side facing to forward facing button shift knob conversion'









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate

JohnnyFarmer said:


> S-Tronic gear knob installed today. I have been busy growing a nice pair of gonads on the farm and checked them today. Finally big enough to cope with this mod. Thanks to the how to vid search YouTube for 'VW & Audi side facing to forward facing button shift knob conversion'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent job my Babber.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

Thanks Skate, patience, care, work slowly and get yourself comfortable before starting. Took 30 mins with the heat gun. £80 eBay for knob, boot and RHD surround. 20 for heat gun. Had to 'reset' the push button. Can now feel pleased with myself.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate

JohnnyFarmer said:


> Thanks Skate, patience, care, work slowly and get yourself comfortable before starting. Took 30 mins with the heat gun. £80 eBay for knob, boot and RHD surround. 20 for heat gun. Had to 'reset' the push button. Can now feel pleased with myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know there's hot to's online however, Next time you do something like this do a proper "how to", it always help other members if they're thinking of doing it and they see another member having a bash.


----------



## Truckerbyday1981

Treated my TTS to some new license plates today with chrome surround, not sure if I like them yet, thoughts anyone?


----------



## bhoy78

Hard to tell from the pic but does the plate holder fit into the plate recess in the front bumper? tempted to get some audi one's I seen but would only bother if I can have the same front and back. On looking at the bumper plate recess it wouldn't fit a plate holder and would stick out.

Cheers


----------



## Truckerbyday1981

bhoy78 said:


> Hard to tell from the pic but does the plate holder fit into the plate recess in the front bumper? tempted to get some audi one's I seen but would only bother if I can have the same front and back. On looking at the bumper plate recess it wouldn't fit a plate holder and would stick out.
> 
> Cheers


It doesn't fit exactly in the front recess but it does fit flush to the front. I see if can get a better picture for you mate. Got these from Halfords and they okay for the price.


----------



## bhoy78

Thanks, they look good. Quite the family of blue car's going on there


----------



## Truckerbyday1981

Truckerbyday1981 said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell from the pic but does the plate holder fit into the plate recess in the front bumper? tempted to get some audi one's I seen but would only bother if I can have the same front and back. On looking at the bumper plate recess it wouldn't fit a plate holder and would stick out.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't fit exactly in the front recess but it does fit flush to the front. I see if can get a better picture for you mate. Got these from Halfords and they okay for the price.
Click to expand...

Here you go bhoy78, hope these are a bit better pics for you.


----------



## bhoy78

Looks flush to me mate, car looks great, that spoiler makes a big difference 8)


----------



## ReTTro fit

Front ones on the piss mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truckerbyday1981

bhoy78 said:


> Thanks, they look good. Quite the family of blue car's going on there


Hahaha that's the Mrs pride and joy #minigirl


----------



## Truckerbyday1981

bhoy78 said:


> Looks flush to me mate, car looks great, that spoiler makes a big difference 8)


Yeh it does mate, love it and so pleased with outcome minus the bloody light on dash till the weekend when audi decode spoiler for me. There pretty flush tbh.


----------



## Truckerbyday1981

ReTTro fit said:


> Front ones on the piss mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna have to go check that now Rettrofit but cheers. Did you get my reply regarding lights and stuff on that other post, hadn't heard back from you. Be much easier when I can start to pm people  lol


----------



## Roller Skate

ReTTro fit said:


> Front ones on the piss mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's evil. :lol:


----------



## Truckerbyday1981

Roller Skate said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Front ones on the piss mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's evil. :lol:
Click to expand...

He was right thou, a quick alteration and no longer on the piss as Rettrofit kindly pointed out. :lol:


----------



## Mani59

Bought a set of Ambassador TTS Mats (sorry for the bad pic), not bad for £40


----------



## spike

Mani59 said:


> Bought a set of Ambassador TTS Mats (sorry for the bad pic), not bad for £40


Looking good there


----------



## andys_tts

Truckerbyday1981 said:


> Truckerbyday1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell from the pic but does the plate holder fit into the plate recess in the front bumper? tempted to get some audi one's I seen but would only bother if I can have the same front and back. On looking at the bumper plate recess it wouldn't fit a plate holder and would stick out.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't fit exactly in the front recess but it does fit flush to the front. I see if can get a better picture for you mate. Got these from Halfords and they okay for the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go bhoy78, hope these are a bit better pics for you.
Click to expand...

Not too sure about these to be honest. Reminds me of an old Rover that's had a visit to Halfords.. :?


----------



## mirinjawbo

Anyone recommend a good site for matts please


----------



## bhoy78

mirinjawbo said:


> Anyone recommend a good site for matts please


Depends what kind of matts you want? crewe audi are doing a group buy on audi-sport.net for the rubber TT matts and the rubber boot liner for £65. They would likely give you the same deal if you pm them on here. The rubber matts are good I had them in my last TT and will be picking up a set before winter. I kept the boot liner from my last TT or I would have been going for that deal.


----------



## Truckerbyday1981

Mani59 said:


> Bought a set of Ambassador TTS Mats (sorry for the bad pic), not bad for £40


Nice choice I got the same. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mirinjawbo

This Audi retrofit stuff. Is it exactly the same as if it was installed when brought new? I really want reversing sensors but don't want a cheap install. Same for everything else


----------



## spike

mirinjawbo said:


> This Audi retrofit stuff. Is it exactly the same as if it was installed when brought new? I really want reversing sensors but don't want a cheap install. Same for everything else


Depends who fits them and what they supply.... the sensors are normally genuine, as the only the correct module will work with the car's computer.


----------



## mirinjawbo

Happy dayz Luton.


----------



## spike

mirinjawbo said:


> Happy dayz Luton.


You mean Hazydaze.... They will do a good job at a slighty too expensive price. You'll need to clarify with them if OEM parts


----------



## ReTTro fit

It's Hazzydayz 
And there expensive !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirinjawbo

Sorry auto correct. Well if you can recommend anywhere to get rear parking sensors and maybe a few other bits around Hertfordshire I'd be very happy

Thsnks


----------



## spike

Ash is in Uxbridge, and does a good job at a fair price using OEM parts.

http://audi-retrofits.co.uk/

best to message him on facebook

https://www.facebook.com/AudiRetrofits/


----------



## robbiepepper

An OBD2 wifi unit, hopefully will never have to use it, but just in case :?


----------



## robbiepepper

A hose pipe to wash her, the wife thinks I am loosing the plot! Said she has never seen me wash a car in 25 years, even the neighbour thought I must be selling it as he said it is the only time he sees me cleaning a car


----------



## Lollypop86

I bought my Mk2 today and said goodbye to my mk1......

I am one verrrry happy lady

J
Xx


----------



## Stem

Lollypop86 said:


> I bought my Mk2 today and said goodbye to my mk1......
> 
> I am one verrrry happy lady
> 
> J
> Xx


Welcome to the MK2 side Jess it's not quite as dark as they say lol


----------



## Hoggy

Lollypop86 said:


> I bought my Mk2 today and said goodbye to my mk1......
> I am one verrrry happy lady
> J Xx


[smiley=bigcry.gif].. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif].. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Stev443

bhoy78 said:


> Looks flush to me mate, car looks great, that spoiler makes a big difference 8)


New mod alert (spoiler)lol


----------



## Truckerbyday1981

Stev443 said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks flush to me mate, car looks great, that spoiler makes a big difference 8)
> 
> 
> 
> New mod alert (spoiler)lol
Click to expand...

Which one have you gone or going for? I loved my car without its new spoiler but now I adore it pmsl. Best mod I done or think I will do, just transformed the rear end.


----------



## robbiepepper

Powerwasher from Asda £49, must be a bargin, all the attachements and 2200 watss/165bar pressure


----------



## bhoy78

Stev443 said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks flush to me mate, car looks great, that spoiler makes a big difference 8)
> 
> 
> 
> New mod alert (spoiler)lol
Click to expand...

Haha good one Steve!


----------



## J22kog

034 top mounts
034 engine mounts (track density)
New ball joints
New trackrod ends
Seat cup series bonnet vent to help with air intake and letting heat out


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

Kufatec Roadster auto roof module - though won't be needing till the weather improves

https://www.kufatec.co.uk/shop/en/roof- ... -8p-cabrio


----------



## Roller Skate

JohnnyFarmer said:


> Kufatec Roadster auto roof module - though won't be needing till the weather improves
> 
> https://www.kufatec.co.uk/shop/en/roof- ... -8p-cabrio


Excellent choice sir.


----------



## spike

Roller Skate said:


> JohnnyFarmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kufatec Roadster auto roof module - though won't be needing till the weather improves
> 
> https://www.kufatec.co.uk/shop/en/roof- ... -8p-cabrio
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent choice sir.
Click to expand...

Bset thing about it, is the one touch control, oh and remote roof closing


----------



## AndreiV93

JohnnyFarmer said:


> Kufatec Roadster auto roof module - though won't be needing till the weather improves
> 
> https://www.kufatec.co.uk/shop/en/roof- ... -8p-cabrio


Let me know what you think of it and if installation was easy.
Been pondering between the Kufatec module and the SmartTOP one for some time now...


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

V pleased. Took 30 mins connecting last night. PDF is here - http://www.cabrio-plus.eu/modules/manua ... _8j_en.pdf
So far v pleased with Kufatec - they have been in business for ages - took a couple of weeks to arrive due to supply problems but all ok in the end. I have it wedged under the polystyrene toolkit holder but will mount permanently and tie the wiring up. All in will take an hour total. At 250 quid it's not cheap but one touch from inside and remote roof is just great. Once completed I'll post pictures and minor supplement to the Kufatec PDF to clarify one or two points.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate

JohnnyFarmer said:


> V pleased. Took 30 mins connecting last night. PDF is here - http://www.cabrio-plus.eu/modules/manua ... _8j_en.pdf
> So far v pleased with Kufatec - they have been in business for ages - took a couple of weeks to arrive due to supply problems but all ok in the end. I have it wedged under the polystyrene toolkit holder but will mount permanently and tie the wiring up. All in will take an hour total. At 250 quid it's not cheap but one touch from inside and remote roof is just great. Once completed I'll post pictures and minor supplement to the Kufatec PDF to clarify one or two points.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fitted mine 9 years ago ... think I was one of the first to have it fitted to a TT. Brilliant bit of kit.


----------



## DangerMouse

Finally upgraded my wheels :twisted:

But now I need to sort out my those rusty calipers :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

DangerMouse said:


> Finally upgraded my wheels :twisted:
> 
> But now I need to sort out my those rusty calipers :lol:


Nice. Warmer weathers coming, best order your calliper paint. 8)


----------



## DangerMouse

> Nice. Warmer weathers coming, best order your calliper paint. 8)


I might even get experimental with calliper colour: _metallic_ grey! :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

DangerMouse said:


> Nice. Warmer weathers coming, best order your calliper paint. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I might even get experimental with calliper colour: _metallic_ grey! :lol:
Click to expand...

Man up ... bright yellow.


----------



## FNChaos

DangerMouse said:


> Finally upgraded my wheels :twisted:
> 
> But now I need to sort out my those rusty calipers


Can't tell from the picture, but the 'barrel' color of your rims has to be a close match to your body color. Nice Job!
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Blackcatzuk

Roller Skate said:


> DangerMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Warmer weathers coming, best order your calliper paint. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I might even get experimental with calliper colour: _metallic_ grey! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man up ... bright yellow.
Click to expand...

I'll second that, think yellow would look amazing against the grey.


----------



## DangerMouse

Roller Skate said:


> Man up ... bright yellow.


I thought you were joking, but the more I imagine it, the idea sounds positively ingenious...  Cheers!


----------



## spike

People will notice yellow, they wint notice gray


----------



## Ady.

Had my orange friend detailed...

https://www.facebook.com/jdgautovaletin ... 2317743040

If you live in the Stockport or surround area I can't recommend this guy enough! He works none stop, clearly loves what he does, takes so much pride in his work (rare indeed these days) and doesn't stop until he's happy! Even though I kept telling him to go home :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

Ady. said:


> Had my orange friend detailed...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jdgautovaletin ... 2317743040
> 
> If you live in the Stockport or surround area I can't recommend this guy enough! He works none stop, clearly loves what he does, takes so much pride in his work (rare indeed these days) and doesn't stop until he's happy! Even though I kept telling him to go home :lol:


Awful colour Ady. :wink:


----------



## Ady.

Roller Skate said:


> Ady. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my orange friend detailed...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jdgautovaletin ... 2317743040
> 
> If you live in the Stockport or surround area I can't recommend this guy enough! He works none stop, clearly loves what he does, takes so much pride in his work (rare indeed these days) and doesn't stop until he's happy! Even though I kept telling him to go home :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Awful colour Ady. :wink:
Click to expand...

Why thank you :roll:


----------



## ashfinlayson

2016 RNSE disc off eBay £25. It can actually find an address now


----------



## Templar

ashfinlayson said:


> 2016 RNSE disc off eBay £25. It can actually find an address now


Can input the full 7 digit postcode but it will still ask for the street name...on the edition I have.


----------



## N16e

4 shinny fully (properly) refurbished 19"s - so now they all match and are a standard colour ( albeit Lexus Graphite Satin)

Very pleased with quality and the look.

I'd highly recommend John and the team at Wheels UK in Coventry.

Now I need some new wheel nut covers.

N16e


----------



## Andrew9758

spike said:


> People will notice yellow, they wint notice gray


Maybe some photo shopping would be a good a better idea!


----------



## spike

N16e said:


> 4 shinny fully (properly) refurbished 19"s - so now they all match and are a standard colour ( albeit Lexus Graphite Satin)
> 
> Very pleased with quality and the look.
> 
> I'd highly recommend John and the team at Wheels UK in Coventry.
> 
> Now I need some new wheel nut covers.
> 
> N16e


like these OEM from Audi

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi- ... XQVT9SvWmd


----------



## robbiepepper

A rns-e for £125 fully working with disc, also a cargo net and boot floor liner
All from a very nice and helpful chap on this forum


----------



## Ninetales

Got these from China to replace the old hubs. Cheap and great, don't understand why I never done it before!


----------



## ldhxvs

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/36-38cm-1-Set ... Sw4CFY05WP

Perfect for any tt's rocking red leather ;-)


----------



## F3rnando

ldhxvs said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/36-38cm-1-Set-3Pcs-Car-Steering-Wheel-Cover-Fur-Gear-Knob-Shifter-Parking-Brake-/401296002913?fits=Model%3AR8+Spyder&hash=item5d6f1b0f61:g:vjIAAOSw4CFY05WP
> 
> Perfect for any tt's rocking red leather ;-)


lololol [smiley=jester.gif] 
To furry for me!! lol!!


----------



## J22kog

New k04 turbo and some aero catches


----------



## Graham'sTT

ldhxvs said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/36-38cm-1-Set-3Pcs-Car-Steering-Wheel-Cover-Fur-Gear-Knob-Shifter-Parking-Brake-/401296002913?fits=Model%3AR8+Spyder&hash=item5d6f1b0f61:g:vjIAAOSw4CFY05WP
> 
> Perfect for any tt's rocking red leather ;-)


A "must have" for all discerning TT owners!


----------



## N16e

Wheel nut covers, they don't look as dark in the flesh.

Last of the big spenders..£3.49 inc postage

N16e


----------



## drewukdrew

Front Discs and Pads.. Pads cost more than the discs!


----------



## J22kog

Majority of the parts needed for the k04 conversion


----------



## andys_tts

Some tyre shine from Poundland. Guess how much ?  Yep £1 bargain. [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## j8keith

andys_tts said:


> Some tyre shine from Poundland. Guess how much ?  Yep £1 bargain. [smiley=kid.gif]


You paid how much


----------



## spike

andys_tts said:


> Some tyre shine from Poundland. Guess how much ?  Yep £1 bargain. [smiley=kid.gif]


The 99p store would've been cheaper


----------



## andys_tts

spike said:


> andys_tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some tyre shine from Poundland. Guess how much ?  Yep £1 bargain. [smiley=kid.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> The 99p store would've been cheaper
Click to expand...

Thanks,, Mate... I now feel ripped off big time.. :?


----------



## Barr_end

Andrew9758 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> People will notice yellow, they wint notice gray
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some photo shopping would be a good a better idea!
Click to expand...

Just do it! Photoshop of mine wasn't great and got it after I had bothered anyway. They'll look good as long as the brakes are a reasonable size.


----------



## ashfinlayson

Matching key cover innit


----------



## blackcatz

A complete set of white led bulbs for the interior along with plastic pry tools to help with the fitting.


----------



## F3rnando

Parking aid warning buzzer loudspeaker !


----------



## Templar

Barr_end said:


> Andrew9758 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> People will notice yellow, they wint notice gray
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some photo shopping would be a good a better idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just do it! Photoshop of mine wasn't great and got it after I had bothered anyway. They'll look good as long as the brakes are a reasonable size.
Click to expand...

I like those wheels what are they ?


----------



## robbiepepper

Bought a rear Audi sport diffuser from a nice chap on the forum but via eBay. It is currently white, going to carbon wrap it first and see what it looks like on my dolphin grey coupe, if I then don,t like it I will get it painted gloss black to match grille


----------



## J22kog

New shells in the bottom end done this week. 
Bought a new large oil cooler and nanodrive oil


----------



## SCW

Solid aluminium replacement DSG paddles from OSIR, much nicer than current plastic ones


----------



## Le Smith

SCW said:


> Solid aluminium replacement DSG paddles from OSIR, much nicer than current plastic ones


Nice.Took look at Osir carbon interior parts today. Top quality products


----------



## Philx4

Stonking big Revo brake calipers and 2 piece discs... 

Only hope they fit behind my Ispiri rims


----------



## J22kog

Barr_end said:


> Andrew9758 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> People will notice yellow, they wint notice gray
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some photo shopping would be a good a better idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just do it! Photoshop of mine wasn't great and got it after I had bothered anyway. They'll look good as long as the brakes are a reasonable size.
Click to expand...

that looks mega! Where's the spoiler from?


----------



## spike

J22kog said:


> Where's the spoiler from?


Unscrewed the shelf from the wall? :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

spike said:


> J22kog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the spoiler from?
> 
> 
> 
> Unscrewed the shelf from the wall? :lol:
Click to expand...

What a surprise, another member with a opinion who thinks their funny :lol: If you go read my thread and it'll answer you comment. I couldn't give a flyers what you think, built the car for me 

J22kog: It's a japspeed carbon blade with the mounting brackets and uprights I had to custom make to fit the TT. It sounds like from bits you want to buy you're planning on doing something similar and bits I want to try (bonnet vents). I'll pm you


----------



## spike

Barr_end said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J22kog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the spoiler from?
> 
> 
> 
> Unscrewed the shelf from the wall? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a surprise, another member with a opinion who thinks their funny :lol: If you go read my thread and it'll answer you comment. I couldn't give a flyers what you think, built the car for me
> 
> J22kog: It's a japspeed carbon blade with the mounting brackets and uprights I had to custom make to fit the TT. It sounds like from bits you want to buy you're planning on doing something similar and bits I want to try (bonnet vents). I'll pm you
Click to expand...

Everyone is entitled to an opinion. I respect the fact that you built the car for yourself and your own tastes, it'd be a dull world if we all liked the same thing


----------



## mickee92

Yellow Goodridge stainless steel brake lines with stainless steel fittings & ATE type200 dot 4 brake fluid.

Guessing its never had a fluid change for its life of 80,000miles.


----------



## J22kog

Barr_end said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J22kog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the spoiler from?
> 
> 
> 
> Unscrewed the shelf from the wall? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a surprise, another member with a opinion who thinks their funny :lol: If you go read my thread and it'll answer you comment. I couldn't give a flyers what you think, built the car for me
> 
> J22kog: It's a japspeed carbon blade with the mounting brackets and uprights I had to custom make to fit the TT. It sounds like from bits you want to buy you're planning on doing something similar and bits I want to try (bonnet vents). I'll pm you
Click to expand...

cheers mate. Each to their own, majority of this forum don't have anything other than standard so slate those who like to improve their car especially for track use - we've made the car an awful drive on normal roads but on track it's immense and good flowing smooth roads lol


----------



## Barmybob

A set of four 17 Inch winter wheels - tyres and a spare wheel too.

Huge thanks to Roger (Talk Torque) former TT owner and TT club member for driving part of the way to meet me. That saved me some miles on the A5


----------



## Stem

Parcel shelf bracket as my car came with the passenger side missing.
Found one on its own as buying a pair seemed expensive.


----------



## Le Smith

MSS Street adjustable lowering kit.


----------



## Lyons

A facelift TTS grill. Sadly I missed a cheap black edition version on eBay, so will just have to paint this.


----------



## Philx4

Integrated Engineering adjustable top mounts and lower wishbone poly bushes [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## mickee92

Apex 30mm lowering springs + top mounts and bearings.


----------



## Le Smith

R8 Coil Pack, Top Mounts.


----------



## Gaz78

Pipercross panel filter........stage 1 map Friday


----------



## spike

Gaz78 said:


> Pipercross panel filter........stage 1 map Friday


Just wondered what your choice of remap is?


----------



## arpuc

Replacement for my RNSE


----------



## Stem

arpuc said:


> Replacement for my RNSE


What year was your RNSE?


----------



## arpuc

Stem said:


> arpuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement for my RNSE
> 
> 
> 
> What year was your RNSE?
Click to expand...

I'm assuming its the most recent version as its sat in the dash of my 2014 car


----------



## Stem

MTM BIMOTO -19" forged alloy wheels.


----------



## ashfinlayson

Are you taking off those tasty speedlines @Stem?


----------



## Le Smith

ashfinlayson said:


> Are you taking off those tasty speedlines @Stem?


 They'd look well cool on yours Ash.


----------



## ashfinlayson

I'm going to to be trawling the net for some bargain 19" speedlines in need of reburf over the next few months, contemplating doing them bronse after seeing pics like this. Will need to do a proper photoshop on my car before making up my mind


----------



## Le Smith

ashfinlayson said:


> I'm going to to be trawling the net for some bargain 19" speedlines in need of reburf over the next few months, contemplating doing them bronse after seeing pics like this. Will need to do a proper photoshop on my car before making up my mind


Look well nice Be nice in Deep Bronze just takes the gold edge off.


----------



## Philx4

I just had a set of rims powder coated 'Yankee Gold' - kinda bronze-ish. Something different to black 8)


----------



## Swampbadger

Not today, but last month. Magnaflow 16994 cat back stainless, $203 US dollars delivered Federal Express next day, thank you Amazon. Still in disbelief.


----------



## arpuc

The 2 bits for phone prep removal. Added a USB port at the same time.


----------



## Roller Skate

Le Smith said:


> ashfinlayson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to to be trawling the net for some bargain 19" speedlines in need of reburf over the next few months, contemplating doing them bronse after seeing pics like this. Will need to do a proper photoshop on my car before making up my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look well nice Be nice in Deep Bronze just takes the gold edge off.
Click to expand...

Not sure Le ... he's got a red car, think that goldish look would look the wasps danglies. 8)


----------



## Le Smith

Roller Skate said:


> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashfinlayson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to to be trawling the net for some bargain 19" speedlines in need of reburf over the next few months, contemplating doing them bronse after seeing pics like this. Will need to do a proper photoshop on my car before making up my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look well nice Be nice in Deep Bronze just takes the gold edge off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure Le ... he's got a red car, think that goldish look would look the wasps danglies. 8)
Click to expand...

Yes get ya on that just me My mates got wheel refurb shop They will match any colour with there secondary Paint dev company who specialise in Powder Coating systems . Golds real popular at moment with loads different shades all down to Choice.Bit different the other day on Red Honda with Matt mid blue suited it a treat.


----------



## ashfinlayson

Any colour has the potential to look good, I think it's as much down to the rim size and design as much as the finish. that being said I'm not sure about blue wheels :lol:


----------



## Le Smith

ashfinlayson said:


> Any colour has the potential to look good, I think it's as much down to the rim size and design as much as the finish. that being said I'm not sure about blue wheels :lol:


Defo not on TT but it did suit the Honda, in strange sort way it's about the actual car sometimes.Theres local car park young bucks meet up by us you see all sorts the mind boggles at some of the stuff they have.


----------



## Gaz78

Metal embossed registration plates 8)


----------



## Stem

ashfinlayson said:


> Are you taking off those tasty speedlines @Stem?


Not sure may keep them as winter wheels - I little unsure yet.

 Watch this space.


----------



## andys_tts

A Racechip One

Very impressed so far! Easy to fit once I found the right plug which is down the front of the engine with a few scrapped knuckles.

I took it for a quick spin last night and was impressed but today it seems to have got better. I guess it could be the ECU learning ? So much more torque and throttle response in higher gears. 

£140 well spent even if I do say so myself. I'll keep you all updated with the fuel economy.

https://www.racechip.co.uk/shop/audi/tt ... selected=1


----------



## Le Smith

TTRS steering wheel. :lol:


----------



## suzannec

Le Smith said:


> TTRS steering wheel. :lol:


Won't that be a nightmare to fit? and keep full functionality?


----------



## Le Smith

suzannec said:


> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS steering wheel. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't that be a nightmare to fit? and keep full functionality?
Click to expand...

Hi Suzanne No simple swap over use my airbag switches etc Mines a Manual


----------



## suzannec

Le Smith said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS steering wheel. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't that be a nightmare to fit? and keep full functionality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Suzanne No simple swap over use my airbag switches etc Mines a Manual
Click to expand...

oooh!


----------



## bertiebowser11

iphone 6 engine recorder plus sellotape.


----------



## suzannec

Meguiars Clay Bar Kit.


----------



## Le Smith

:lol:


bertiebowser11 said:


> iphone 6 engine recorder plus sellotape.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mickee92

Been a few month since this thread got a post!!

Catalytic converter has collapsed inside SO:

Had Lucifers High flow Manifolds - Downpipes & Sports Cats delivered today 8) can't wait to sort this exhaust out!!

Could this thread become a sticky or something as it keeps getting lost down the posts and its nice to nosey on what people are buying


----------



## Jason_BHX

Parcel Shelf (the garage bought that not me)
A private plate
4x Good Year Eagle F1 Asymetric 3 tyres to fix tyre hum
4x Spigot's to fix wheel vibration at 80mph after finding out it had new S Line alloys fitted meant for another Audi model

Planned purchases:
Hunter Alignment
Cam Belt & Water Pump change
HID kit


----------



## legend_of_chaos

2 Bridgestone Potenza S001 tyres, and a Flu jab


----------



## Sodde

One of these.....


----------



## j8keith

legend_of_chaos said:


> 2 Bridgestone Potenza S001 tyres, and a Flu jab


Do cars get flu ?

Sorry I couldn't resist :lol:


----------



## legend_of_chaos

j8keith said:


> legend_of_chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Bridgestone Potenza S001 tyres, and a Flu jab
> 
> 
> 
> Do cars get flu ?
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist :lol:
Click to expand...

Don't know, just being a good owner


----------



## GaryG

Sodde said:


> One of these.....


Very nice - looks as if it'll do the job... but you put it on the wrong side...


----------



## Sodde

GaryG said:


> Sodde said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these.....
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice - looks as if it'll do the job... but you put it on the wrong side...
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Casey2018

4 goodyear tyres and a set of dynamic indicator rear lights, bought them for £380 Audi wanted £360 just to repair one rear light due to the earth wire damage and got oil/grease over my floor mats.


----------



## CarloSalt

Casey2018 said:


> 4 goodyear tyres and a set of dynamic indicator rear lights, bought them for £380 Audi wanted £360 just to repair one rear light due to the earth wire damage and got oil/grease over my floor mats.


Are you saying you retrofitted the modern type to a MK2 ?
Be interested in that myself


----------



## qooqiiu

No. You can't do that.


----------



## Casey2018

I bought a set of these from germany, waiting on them, should be delivered tomorrow.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LED-R%C3%BCc ... 2749.l2649


----------



## Sodde

Casey2018 said:


> I bought a set of these from germany, waiting on them, should be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LED-R%C3%BCc ... 2749.l2649


I'd be interested to know how these turn out for you.


----------



## Casey2018

Still waiting, DHL :lol: only just left Germany. I will post a video when ive fitted them


----------



## ajayp

Anakin said:


> Tank of V Power


+1


----------



## CharlieS

purchased some new iridium plugs and a pipercross panel filter from awesomegti and a tank of v power!


----------



## Gaz78

Mtec grooved front discs and mintex pads 8)


----------



## RussTTS

I bought

A new battery for the TTS

Some K2 calliper spray in red

And replacement caliper TTS stickers....


----------



## MarkyMark66

Audi TT Front Premium Textile Floor Mat Set


----------



## robbiepepper

A new drive belt, guide pulley and tensioner, mine shredded on the way to work Tuesday!!!!!!!

Good news though, the labour to fit was only £43 (for over an hours work) by a local independent garage


----------



## Jason_BHX

A replacement used rear light due to the old one coming apart at the seam where the red and orange join. Even though glue seemed to stop the leak the indicator and reversing light had discoloured due to being full of water and it was driving my OCD nuts, £48 inc. delivery within 4 days from Holland (the cheapest I could find on ebay were £80+). https://shop.autopartsveghel.nl/

A cargo net from Halfords £10 looks like it will do the job, not tried it yet.


----------



## ajayp

Much needed armrest as Audi couldn't be bothered to fit a proper one.

I fitted one from the same company to my MK1 when I had it and although quite expensive, it really completes the inside and is very comfortable.


----------



## Vanu

link? Pics after fitted? Price? Give us something! :twisted:


----------



## ajayp

Vanu said:


> link? Pics after fitted? Price? Give us something! :twisted:


Lol - well it's been delivered and fitted but can't post any pictures yet as I am on holiday.

But here is the link http://www.tt-armrest.com/en/tt-mk-ii/
Price wise I think I paid close to £385.00 delivered to the U.K.

Lots and functions the absolute nuts. 
Will post pictures of it fitted upon return but won't be for another 3 weeks 
The link to the site has pictures of what it looks like too.


----------



## Vanu

wow, for that kind of money I'll hold your hand everyday for an year, that's crazy expensive...


----------



## chriscapon

Sodde said:


> One of these.....


Love this!! Where do you get a wheel like that from!?


----------



## ajayp

Vanu said:


> wow, for that kind of money I'll hold your hand everyday for an year, that's crazy expensive...


 :lol: - processing a refund as we speak!


----------



## Sodde

chriscapon said:


> Sodde said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these.....
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!! Where do you get a wheel like that from!?
Click to expand...

From a company called EuroBoutique in California. They offer an exchange deal on Ebay and you can "Make an offer" of what you pay for the wheel. They will make the wheel however you want it. They're slow (6-8 week turn-around) but the wheel is great. Flat top and bottom - napa leather wide grip-dry carbon (not glossy) finish. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

New set of Laser low profile, off-set hex, torx and screwdriver set arrived. Will come in handy for those hard to reach spots. Very nice, solid feel, handles are nice and stiff. Nothing cheap about these from first impression so yeah, can't wait to try them!

Available from Amazon -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Laser-6709-Pro ... 67&sr=8-11

.


----------



## madmaude

Crap looking tyres :x


----------



## Delmarez

Matt black S line wing badges and cleaned the exhaust tips. Blatantly haven't been cleaned for a while! Bought the car just before new years but only now have the time to get stuck into cleaning it properly.


----------



## bhoy78

Nice but how long did it take to clean the tips!!! Could have kept them black to match the badges :lol:


----------



## Delmarez

About 10 minutes with a scouring pad (household sponge) and some soapy water, then autosol polish. When i picked up the car one of the badges was missing so I had to get a new one, and went for black as I intend to black out all the audi badges as well


----------



## bhoy78

Nice work 8)


----------



## mickee92

Big Fish tuning custom map today - happy with results even though the car was only giving 231.1bhp 

Not quite today but last week swapped my v6 back box with a TTS one and now it hurts my ears... booked in 21/4/18 to be dialled down some.


----------



## mickee92

This month so far:

TTRS spoiler, pagid discs and red stuff pads ready to be fitted this Saturday hopefully.


----------



## CarloSalt

Got myself a fabric roof cover to stop the seagull shit. £70 from custom fabrics. Proper job




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ CarloSalt - Very nice!! Can you post a picture of how it secures in front? Also curious how small it folds up.

I bought a really cheap one for 13-Euro just for road trips (for the same reason as you) which packs really small and fits easily under the passengers seat. As it turns out, it works quite well and even keeps the top dry in a downpour.


----------



## Stiff

CarloSalt said:


> Got myself a fabric roof cover to stop the seagull shit.


At the first sight of any seagulls in our garage and I'll be looking at getting one of those too. Either that or I'll 'shoo' them out of there (possibly with my air-rifle)
As Swiss says, it does look a really nice piece of kit!


----------



## CarloSalt

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ CarloSalt - Very nice!! Can you post a picture of how it secures in front? Also curious how small it folds up.
> 
> I bought a really cheap one for 13-Euro just for road trips (for the same reason as you) which packs really small and fits easily under the passengers seat.
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2&start=15
> 
> But yours really does look good!


Yes Swiss I will post some more pics. It has a strap which goes around the door mirror, tucks in the boot, small straps which clamps in each door and magnets along the sides which holds it down also. (Magnets inside the material so no worries). Very secure and quite thick material with a water proof backing. Comes with a carry case so you fold it up and put it in. Ill send more pics. As good as you will get. Off down the coast this weekend so ready for the bird shit.


----------



## CarloSalt

Pic of case and flap you trap in the door




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Really nice! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Hope you don't have a shitty weekend!!


----------



## Steve1exile

Nice, but won't you just have to clean the shit off the cover instead? Lesser of two evils I suppose!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ Steve1exile -That's the whole idea.  These are much cheaper to replace, wash and maintain than the original rag top. They also do a great job of keeping prying eyes out of the interior without the hassle of an entire car cover.


----------



## CarloSalt

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Steve1exile -That's the whole idea.  These are much cheaper to replace, wash and maintain than the original rag top. They also do a great job of keeping prying eyes out of the interior without the hassle of an entire car cover.


There be nothing better than seeing a huge seagull shit on it. 
For me it will be occasional use. We go to the coast a lot and stay over in hotels on the front. I try to have underground parking where possible but sometimes I have to leave it in outside and worry about the dreaded bird shit. One such place Monday night so it will probably get its first try. I don't intend sticking it on every time i park


----------



## SwissJetPilot

"There be nothing better than seeing a huge seagull shit on it."

Then I wish you a very shitty weekend indeed! [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## CarloSalt

SwissJetPilot said:


> "There be nothing better than seeing a huge seagull shit on it."
> 
> Then I wish you a very shitty weekend indeed! [smiley=toilet.gif]


Used it Swiss and I'm pretty pleased with it. Keeps the cabin cool too. Easy on and off and didnt seem to draw any attention. Well worth the £69 and very well made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarloSalt

4 new Dunlop Sports fitted £476. Had Bridgestones before which only lasted 14,000 miles. Although the Bridgestones were like glue saved me a couple of times. Dunlops defiantly quieter see how they go. Only issue is a load of weights needed to balance. Stick a pick up when im on my iPhone.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ CarloSalt - Glad the top worked out. Keep us posted when it comes time to give it a wash. Curious what's required to keep it looking nice when the time comes. Cheers!


----------



## CarloSalt

MOT and a 2 year service pack from Audi
Oh and I had them check it out for the cracking sound I get from underneath. They found stones in the under tray and retorqued all the sub frame bolts and a load of others under there. Hopefully the noise is sorted.


----------



## MarkyMark66

A set of H&R 30mm lowering springs, which have now been fitted by my local VAG Indy Quattro-Tech.


----------



## Nidana

4 new tyres and hunter alignment this morning and a quick thrash. 
Surprised how out of alignment it was when it felt straight to drive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveo119

An Xtrons PA78ATTIP stereo...


----------



## Romani44

Stainless steel exhaust tips from Audi to freshen up the rear end a bit.


----------



## Taylortony

A new rear Hankook tyre to replace the new Hankook rear tyre that got a screw through it at just under 500 miles. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jasonl

Rear wishbones and bolts , front speaker...


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Audi wiper blades in sale with free delivery from parts direct. Cheaper than Bosch from halfords


----------



## SwissJetPilot

My new ramps arrived!  These came with a set of extensions to decrease the approach angle. Simple design so the extension locks into the primary ramp and provides good solid support. Very good weld quality and while light blue isn't really my color, I have to agree it's better than boring old black. Found them on German eBay site for 120-Euro.


----------



## Jonah67red

Now technically I haven't purchased anything but my other half as a belated birthday present has told me today she has bought this spoiler for me after I was discussing it with a friend recently .

Any thoughts on this and possible problems ref fitting ect as I don't really want to complain now she has ordered it

I love it and I'm hoping it is just a case of drill the holes and fit it
Audi R8 Rowen style carbon fibre


----------



## KingS

this week i bought

racing stripes
sun strip
canards
alloy refurb
dump valve
red caliper paint
ac re-charge
service parts
cambelt, tensioner and water pump
window regulator
driver-side window (because fitter smashed it whilst fitting regulator)

i know its not a quattro or a ttrs, but its my summer only project car and what the hell, so long as i like it :twisted:


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

I purchased a "50" badge to go in front of the TFSI to represent the power of my vehicle in the new Audi format. I also bought a TTS front grill badge but cut off the "S" as I don't like to think my car is anything other than what it is.


----------



## barry_m2

carlsicesilverTT said:


> I purchased a "50" badge to go in front of the TFSI to represent the power of my vehicle in the new Audi format. I also bought a TTS front grill badge but cut off the "S" as I don't like to think my car is anything other than what it is.


 :?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

New Audi's have numbers in front of the TFSI and TDI badges. The higher the number the more powerful the engine is.

Want to express what I have under the hood of my car. The power of my vehicle falls into the 50 category. A new audi with 250bhp would be badged 45 TFSI, my car has at least around 280bhp so would fall into the 50 category for cars between 280-310bhp.

https://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-news/ ... 7-numbers/


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

I'm confused...
Us too. Here's an example of what Audi model names will look like, and why.

25 - 80kW (107bhp) and below 
30 - 81-96kW (109-129bhp)
35 - 110-120kW (148-161bhp)
40 - 125-150kW (168-201bhp)
45 - 169-185kW (227-248bhp)
50 - 210-230kW (282-308bhp)
55 - 245-275kW (329-369bhp)
Following this number will be the engine technology: either TFSI, TDI, g-tron or e-tron.


----------



## Kelpy

Within the last 2 weeks....
12 mths insurance
12 mths tax
MOT and service
New battery
Bonnet release
Reversing camera
Window regulator
Door card clips

Card maxed out [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jasonl

Front speaker, door card clips and retainers


----------



## AndreiV93

Jasonl said:


> Front speaker, door card clips and retainers


Do you have a link / part number for the speaker? Mine is dying tooo so need to order one!


----------



## Jasonl

AndreiV93 said:


> Jasonl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Front speaker, door card clips and retainers
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link / part number for the speaker? Mine is dying tooo so need to order one!
Click to expand...

 you will get no chance of getting a speaker off audi i waited 6 weeks and still no joy i scouted ebay and bought 2nd hand 1 ...


----------



## Steve in Ireland

carlsicesilverTT said:


> I'm confused...
> Us too. Here's an example of what Audi model names will look like, and why.
> 
> 25 - 80kW (107bhp) and below
> 30 - 81-96kW (109-129bhp)
> 35 - 110-120kW (148-161bhp)
> 40 - 125-150kW (168-201bhp)
> 45 - 169-185kW (227-248bhp)
> 50 - 210-230kW (282-308bhp)
> 55 - 245-275kW (329-369bhp)
> Following this number will be the engine technology: either TFSI, TDI, g-tron or e-tron.


That makes mine 45 BLoI (Big Lump of Iron).


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Michelin Pilot Sport 4 tyres. :twisted: :evil:


----------



## PaulvdSterren

a turbo clip https://www.google.com/search?client=fi ... 06J145220A
sticker removing fluid to get rid of old balancing weight rubber sticky stuff on wheels 
4 Goodyear Eagle F1 asymmetric 5 XL MP


----------



## PaulvdSterren

Delmarez said:


> Matt black S line wing badges and cleaned the exhaust tips. Blatantly haven't been cleaned for a while! Bought the car just before new years but only now have the time to get stuck into cleaning it properly.
> 
> How did you get them this clean?


----------



## Jonah67red

PaulvdSterren said:


> Delmarez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt black S line wing badges and cleaned the exhaust tips. Blatantly haven't been cleaned for a while! Bought the car just before new years but only now have the time to get stuck into cleaning it properly.
> 
> How did you get them this clean?
Click to expand...

Scouring pad soapy water and Auto sol polish (he answered the question to another poster)

I used liquid brasso polish on mine as an experiment as had nothing else at hand and it worked a treat and now part of my cleaning kit 8)


----------



## CharlieS




----------



## IPG3.6

Got a set of these sexy beasts coming 
+ AFS module
+ front level sensor
+ rear level sensor
+ alarm horn (to activate the chirp)


----------



## CharlieS

ianpgonzaga said:


> Got a set of these sexy beasts coming
> + AFS module
> + front level sensor
> + rear level sensor
> + alarm horn (to activate the chirp)


They look very nice - where did you resource those please?


----------



## IPG3.6

They were off an eBay seller but they were the final pair. So I guess you will need to just search part numbers.

8J0 941 029 AK &
8J0 941 030 AP

And they usually won't come with bulbs or the module ... so make sure you're getting everything for simplicity's sake


----------



## CharlieS

ianpgonzaga said:


> They were off an eBay seller but they were the final pair. So I guess you will need to just search part numbers.
> 
> 8J0 941 029 &
> 8J0 941 030
> 
> And they usually won't come with bulbs or the module ... so make sure you're getting everything for simplicity's sake


Ok thanks for the reply!


----------



## IPG3.6

Well look at that

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-TTS- ... Sw75Jc~9v~

it's like it's meant to be! LOL


----------



## CharlieS

ianpgonzaga said:


> Well look at that
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-TTS- ... Sw75Jc~9v~
> 
> it's like it's meant to be! LOL


Thanks, yes I'd seen those ones - can't bring myself to pay £900 for 2nd hand headlights though!!


----------



## IPG3.6

If you call up Audi with those part numberrs i think you will find these ones - that are complete with ballasts and bulbs - aren't actually that bad

check on ECS for those part numbers...


----------



## tttony

> 8J0 941 029 & 8J0 941 030


Those part numbers aren't complete. The missing suffixes at the end of the numbers are important to get the correct units.


----------



## CharlieS

ianpgonzaga said:


> If you call up Audi with those part numberrs i think you will find these ones - that are complete with ballasts and bulbs - aren't actually that bad
> 
> check on ECS for those part numbers...


I was quoted £575 each fitted by an Indy..just keep putting it off actually buying..I only really need one but was concerned they'd look slightly different due to age if I did that!?


----------



## IPG3.6

CharlieS said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you call up Audi with those part numberrs i think you will find these ones - that are complete with ballasts and bulbs - aren't actually that bad
> 
> check on ECS for those part numbers...
> 
> 
> 
> I was quoted £575 each fitted by an Indy..just keep putting it off actually buying..I only really need one but was concerned they'd look slightly different due to age if I did that!?
Click to expand...

Well if you can get them at that price then why not considering that new prices, without bulbs or modules can already be knocking on that price...


----------



## repsol

Just got WALK anti lift kit and uprated subframe bolts and 4 new contI 6s. The WALK kit has made a massive difference to the handling.


----------



## CharlieS

ianpgonzaga said:


> If you call up Audi with those part numberrs i think you will find these ones - that are complete with ballasts and bulbs - aren't actually that bad
> 
> check on ECS for those part numbers...


I checked my headlight part numbers last night

8J0 941 003 AK
8J0 941 004 AK

I've asked Crewe Audi to confirm costs and will post back!


----------



## MT-V6

CharlieS said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you call up Audi with those part numberrs i think you will find these ones - that are complete with ballasts and bulbs - aren't actually that bad
> 
> check on ECS for those part numbers...
> 
> 
> 
> I checked my headlight part numbers last night
> 
> 8J0 941 003 AK
> 8J0 941 004 AK
> 
> I've asked Crewe Audi to confirm costs and will post back!
Click to expand...

You already have xenon with LED DRLs then. Are you looking into retrofitting AFS?


----------



## CharlieS

MT-V6 said:


> CharlieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you call up Audi with those part numberrs i think you will find these ones - that are complete with ballasts and bulbs - aren't actually that bad
> 
> check on ECS for those part numbers...
> 
> 
> 
> I checked my headlight part numbers last night
> 
> 8J0 941 003 AK
> 8J0 941 004 AK
> 
> I've asked Crewe Audi to confirm costs and will post back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already have xenon with LED DRLs then. Are you looking into retrofitting AFS?
Click to expand...

Tbh I was unsure of what headlights I've got!!

No, I don't think I've got the skill set unless it just involves plug and play?

I've got a gouge in the near side lens and it bugs me - I was thinking that if I don't replace both there would be a difference due to age!?


----------



## Romani44

Another full tank of Optimax


----------



## IPG3.6

CharlieS said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well look at that
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-TTS- ... Sw75Jc~9v~
> 
> it's like it's meant to be! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> They look very nice - where did you resource those please?
Click to expand...

Actually. I just checked and these are far too much for just the xenon LED option. They're not AFS.

The ones I got are AFS...


----------



## Brendanb86

Bought a 2010 TTS in black today, my 4th TT  Had 2 x mk1s, then got a mk3 diesel which was extremely boring, upgraded to a Porsche Cayman and have decided to sell that now to save for a potential long trip next year, so naturally decided to come back to the TT fold with a Mk2 TTS. Sure I'll miss the Cayman but pretty happy with the replacement and looking forward to tinkering with it as I did my mk1s 

Good to see some of the old faces still around 8)


----------



## IPG3.6

This will look nice once on!


----------



## Iceblue

Hi Ian,

Where did you get the grill from. Was it in Oz via Mars Performance as I want to check their fitment re other Chinese ones. Cheers


----------



## heylinTTnz

A 2012 A8L to keep it company on those cold garage nights.


----------



## IPG3.6

Iceblue said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> Where did you get the grill from. Was it in Oz via Mars Performance as I want to check their fitment re other Chinese ones. Cheers


Hey. Not 100% sure where because i picked it up from a warehouse in Sydney. Will report back in my thread once it's on


----------



## Taylortony

Just had a Thinkware Q800 Pro front and rear dashcam professionally fitted today to my TTS with the optional i volt battery that fits the empty cut out in front of the car battery


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Taylortony said:


> Just had a Thinkware Q800 Pro front and rear dashcam professionally fitted today to my TTS with the optional i volt battery that fits the empty cut out in front of the car battery


Watch out for you then, Mr.Sneak


----------



## Taylortony

Neighbour had their car keyed on the street, so even though I park down a long drive thought it was worth investing in. Just trying to figure out the phone app :x


----------



## Romani44

Luggage net for the boot @ £24 delivered. Thanks eBay!


----------



## windym

Code reader until I can get a VAG-COM, figured I would need one at some point.

Andy


----------



## happychappy

A cure for my OCD....hopefully....


----------



## MT-V6

What are they?


----------



## happychappy

Dipstick tubes.

Changed dipstick as it was disintegrating, that came in yellow and bugged me, so a change to a yellow tube was always on the cards.

As I have the rad pack off atm (Coolant,intercooler and condenser) it was a little easier to do, but still a bit of a bar steward!

The o ring was a nightmare....


----------



## dgrose

Four new tyres...

Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3 to replace the Perellis

Hopefully will see an improvement 

Dave


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Interesting pictures. Maybe we should start a new post called "Name that Part" and see if people can correctly identify a part just from a photo without knowing where it goes or what it does.


----------



## windym

Just front and rear dash cams, being fitted on Saturday hard wired in on the ignition so no battery drain.

Andy


----------



## chrisj82

Just got back from garage today
Also put a gloss black grill from a black edition on and exhaust tips on this afternoon


----------



## Romani44

chrisj82 said:


> Just got back from garage today
> Also put a gloss black grill from a black edition on and exhaust tips on this afternoon
> View attachment 2


Can you do me a massive favour and put a few more pics up of that grille. I am really interested in either that one or going honeycomb but not seen many of the standard grille in gloss black. Would appreciate it!


----------



## chrisj82

Romani44 said:


> chrisj82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from garage today
> Also put a gloss black grill from a black edition on and exhaust tips on this afternoon
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do me a massive favour and put a few more pics up of that grille. I am really interested in either that one or going honeycomb but not seen many of the standard grille in gloss black. Would appreciate it!
Click to expand...

You should be able to click on the pic and zoom in I will put some more pics on tomorrow at different angles it's a standard one from a black edition tt


----------



## happychappy

chrisj82 said:


> Just got back from garage today
> Also put a gloss black grill from a black edition on and exhaust tips on this afternoon
> View attachment 2


Very much like those exhaust tips, am I being rude to ask how much they were?

Thanks


----------



## Romani44

I also got those tips on from Audi. Cost me £75 delivered I think.


----------



## BryanT

Phone holder from Oem Mounts. And a Bluetooth/aux/USB connection for my Concert2. Pics Will follow

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieS

A new to me headlight..from Nirro used car parts!


----------



## chrisj82

happychappy said:


> chrisj82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from garage today
> Also put a gloss black grill from a black edition on and exhaust tips on this afternoon
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> 
> Very much like those exhaust tips, am I being rude to ask how much they were?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Their from audi were £75


----------



## happychappy

Crikey, not cheap are they!


----------



## MT-V6

Romani44 said:


> Can you do me a massive favour and put a few more pics up of that grille. I am really interested in either that one or going honeycomb but not seen many of the standard grille in gloss black. Would appreciate it!


The gloss black grilles are from the V6 models


----------



## J22kog

Not today, but this months been busy working on the car while it's home from the Nurburgring for a few weeks.

New front pbs pads.
New rear discs, calipers and pads.
Wavetrak diff.
Sachs 4 paddle clutch.
Balance shaft delete.


----------



## Knight-tts

Diverter Valve 06F145710G from Crewe Audi 8)


----------



## Romani44

Cam follower & O-ring


----------



## flyfifer

Replaced the RNS-E with a Pioneer AVIC 710 head unit with wireless Apple CarPlay. Added a rear camera and DAB aerial to finish it all off.


----------



## andy mac

I've spent a huge..... 7 quid! 

Bought these so I can check out the connections (and model no.) on my xtrons.


----------



## Jasonl

Pair goodyear eagle f1 A5 tyres and chemical guys leather conditioner


----------



## chrisj82

Well needed tyres,some Goodyear eagle f1 asymmetric 5


----------



## stortford

A new front end


----------



## Nidana

Brembo discs and pads for front along with replacement hardware. 
Graphite grey and black calliper paint. 
Custom 3.2 heat proof decals for front callipers. 
Black washer cap. 
Fitted shades bargain on eBay been looking at them for over a year. Typically it's been raining since I fitted them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romani44

An MOT at Audi Coulsdon (do not go here, shocking service).

Passed with no advisories


----------



## deextr

stortford said:


> A new front end


Is that from a MK3?


----------



## chrisj82

Had the front fog light surround and rear grey plastic bit on the bumper painted gloss black to match the gloss black front grill I put on


----------



## CharlieS

chrisj82 said:


> Had the front fog light surround and rear grey plastic bit on the bumper painted gloss black to match the gloss black front grill I put on


I'm going to get my fog light surrounds done asap as well..toying with the idea of getting the rear lower bumper wrapped..any pics of yours now it's painted?


----------



## chrisj82

CharlieS said:


> chrisj82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the front fog light surround and rear grey plastic bit on the bumper painted gloss black to match the gloss black front grill I put on
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get my fog light surrounds done asap as well..toying with the idea of getting the rear lower bumper wrapped..any pics of yours now it's painted?
Click to expand...

Definitely better than the dull grey plastic


----------



## CharlieS

Thanks..Looks very good!


----------



## Romani44

chrisj82 said:


> Had the front fog light surround and rear grey plastic bit on the bumper painted gloss black to match the gloss black front grill I put on


Hi Chris,

I'm not too far from you. Where did you get it done and how much? Been toying with the idea.


----------



## Jonah67red

Romani44 said:


> chrisj82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the front fog light surround and rear grey plastic bit on the bumper painted gloss black to match the gloss black front grill I put on
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chris,
> 
> I'm not too far from you. Where did you get it done and how much? Been toying with the idea.
Click to expand...

Its actually quite an easy job to take on yourself (or just impatient like me) as I was going to plastidip my valance but used gloss black spray paint and even in my biased opinion looks no better or worse than Chrisj82s. First attempt at using spray paint and no peeling or problems since I did it.


----------



## chrisj82

Romani44 said:


> chrisj82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the front fog light surround and rear grey plastic bit on the bumper painted gloss black to match the gloss black front grill I put on
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chris,
> 
> I'm not too far from you. Where did you get it done and how much? Been toying with the idea.
Click to expand...

I got it done at ks bodyshop in redhill I didn't pay anything as I was having some work done on another car


----------



## CharlieS

Vagbremtechnic j hooked discs all round with 335mm upgrade kit at back..Brembo HP sport pads and hel brake lines..5mm spacers front and back..work carried out by the Phirm


























Next up refurbished wheels and painted callipers!


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

ianpgonzaga said:


> Got a set of these sexy beasts coming
> + AFS module
> + front level sensor
> + rear level sensor
> + alarm horn (to activate the chirp)


Hi Ian - how did you get on with your coding for these? They were one of my first retrofits. Generally codes were self explanatory but with an old H revision 24 byte CECM I could not code the DRLs to dim when indicators on - it's only after swapping to an K version 30 byte CECM (to enable footwell lights) that by chance I found the 'dim DRL when indicating' check box was now available - I can only assume that the OEM LED DRLs were never fitted to cars with H CECM?


----------



## IPG3.6

JohnnyFarmer said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a set of these sexy beasts coming
> + AFS module
> + front level sensor
> + rear level sensor
> + alarm horn (to activate the chirp)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ian - how did you get on with your coding for these? They were one of my first retrofits. Generally codes were self explanatory but with an old K revision 24 byte CECM I could not code the DRLs to dim when indicators on - it's only after swapping to an K version 30 byte CECM (to enable footwell lights) that by chance I found the 'dim DRL when indicating' check box was now available - I can only assume that the OEM LED DRLs were never fitted to cars with H CECM?
Click to expand...

I have gone from CECM version H to N

I too have the option for DRL dimming checked but i'm not too sure if it works or not... haven't looked for myself to see if there are any changes! LOL

Not sure if it helps but there was major wiring to be changed and added
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9212799#p9212799

What coding have you got set on yours?


----------



## MT-V6

JohnnyFarmer said:


> Hi Ian - how did you get on with your coding for these? They were one of my first retrofits. Generally codes were self explanatory but with an old K revision 24 byte CECM I could not code the DRLs to dim when indicators on - it's only after swapping to an K version 30 byte CECM (to enable footwell lights) that by chance I found the 'dim DRL when indicating' check box was now available - I can only assume that the OEM LED DRLs were never fitted to cars with H CECM?


Think you have a typo... Do you mean you went from H to K, or K to H?


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

MT-V6 said:


> JohnnyFarmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ian - how did you get on with your coding for these? They were one of my first retrofits. Generally codes were self explanatory but with an old K revision 24 byte CECM I could not code the DRLs to dim when indicators on - it's only after swapping to an K version 30 byte CECM (to enable footwell lights) that by chance I found the 'dim DRL when indicating' check box was now available - I can only assume that the OEM LED DRLs were never fitted to cars with H CECM?
> 
> 
> 
> Think you have a typo... Do you mean you went from H to K, or K to H?
Click to expand...

Thanks - must remember K comes after H


----------



## andy mac

This week's purchase: 1 can Plastikote primer, 1 tin Plastikote Metallic Graphite, 1 roll masking tape.


----------



## Raffe

New wheels and tyres ordered for my TTS


----------



## IPG3.6

JohnnyFarmer said:


> Thanks - must remember K comes after H


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

Having cracked my previous laptop screen whilst using it in the car I found one of these on Ebay - £80 - £110 depending on spec - Great for VCDS & putting your service manuals on. Bomb proof. 










And the service manual as tagged PDFs from http://www.easymanuals.co.uk


----------



## chrisj82

Put a new splitter on today


----------



## TT_coupe

☺


----------



## FNChaos

Dual color / switchable LED foglights.








For an example (not my car) see:


----------



## Knight-tts

FNChaos said:


> Dual color / switchable LED foglights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an example (not my car) see:


Are these canbus friendly ?


----------



## FNChaos

Knight-tts said:


> Are these canbus friendly ?


Yes, at least the ones I bought from deAutoLED were.
I have heard that the strobe mode can temporarily trigger an error, but I ordered mine without the strobe option since I didn't want to cycle through all of the modes when switching between white and yellow.

The bulbs were a little pricey (got them on sale w/ Black Friday) but they seem to be constructed well (with little fans on the back  ) and they come with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## CharlieS

Fitted Friday along with my P3 guage


----------



## Iceblue

chrisj82 said:


> Put a new splitter on today


Looks good. Can you advise where you got this from, brand, fitment issues and process for fitting. Cheers


----------



## Knight-tts

Iceblue said:


> chrisj82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a new splitter on today
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. Can you advise where you got this from, brand, fitment issues and process for fitting. Cheers
Click to expand...

The logo on the splitter states maxton design


----------



## chrisj82

Knight-tts said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrisj82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a new splitter on today
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. Can you advise where you got this from, brand, fitment issues and process for fitting. Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The logo on the splitter states maxton design
Click to expand...

That's right it was from maxton design and fitting wasnt too bad lots of push fittings and tiger seal


----------



## Iceblue

Thanks and appreciated


----------



## 71309

OBDeleven Next Generation Pro Edition. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## andy mac

As I'm using my car even less than usual at the moment...


----------



## Romani44

Xtool V401
1 x ltr of Mobil 1 ESP engine oil
Non acidic wheel cleaner
MANN WK69 fuel filter


----------



## ab54666

andy mac said:


> As I'm using my car even less than usual at the moment...


Same as i've had on many cars for years. I installed mine into the front fuse box.


----------



## notreallyhere

T28B said:


> OBDeleven Next Generation Pro Edition. [smiley=book2.gif]


I ordered one as well on the 6th May, was showing in transit on the 7th and at the Viliniaus logistics centre on the 8th but hasn't moved since  Expecting COVID-19 delays though so just wait and see i think.

Looking forward to getting it though as i want to clear a service indicator (did my own) and check for faults as on start up it idles high and when stopped at lights can feel a little stuttery. have changed the temp coolant sensor as it was cheap but now need to see if it's picking an issue up.


----------



## Joba87

Ordered a Ramair induction kit and a set of Falken Ziex ZE310 tyres


----------



## ab54666

i ordered a few bits ages ago, in fact so long ago i'd almost forgotten, now been shipped;

https://www.osirusa.com/TTM2IA/TTM2-ARMREST.html

https://www.osirusa.com/TTM2IA/TTM2-ORST-RHD.html

https://www.osirusa.com/TTM2IA/OSIR-OSMR.html

Will take a while to land in the UK I guess.


----------



## Knight-tts

H&r 8mm black spacers and bolts , to complimentmy newly installed h&r springs


----------



## MT-V6

ab54666 said:


> i ordered a few bits ages ago, in fact so long ago i'd almost forgotten, now been shipped;
> 
> https://www.osirusa.com/TTM2IA/TTM2-ARMREST.html
> 
> https://www.osirusa.com/TTM2IA/TTM2-ORST-RHD.html
> 
> https://www.osirusa.com/TTM2IA/OSIR-OSMR.html
> 
> Will take a while to land in the UK I guess.


That footrest looks nice, could you post photos when it arrives?


----------



## Nidana

Foot rest matches the pedals pretty well and comes with three allen screws to screw into the plastic foot rest.

I would like your opinion on the arm rest when it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ab54666

Sure, i'll do a separate thread with photo's/review etc when they arrive.


----------



## ab54666

Nidana said:


> Foot rest matches the pedals pretty well and comes with three allen screws to screw into the plastic foot rest.
> 
> I would like your opinion on the arm rest when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So arm rest arrived, solid piece of kit to be fair, not flimsy like I thought it would be.



















Will have a test drive with it in later.


----------



## ab54666

And now fitted together with the footrest and air vent diverters.

Comments;

Arm rest - looks good, still allows for one can/drink and can slide back and forth, will see how it wears.

Air Diverters - does what it says, bit of a gimmick really but well made and fitted.

Foot Rest - Matches the existing pedals perfectly, but a bit of a faff as has to be fitted in situ as it covers the top bolt of the plastic foot rest. I removed the exiting footrest and drilled pilot holes before fitting back and then screwing on the OSIR rest. Could have done with screws rather than allen key to make it simpler, I might change them at some point.

In general OSIR look well made gear, a long time to dispatch as they were waiting on the armrests, bonus though I didn't have to pay and tax or duty.

Worth the money? Possibly not but not a lot of options.......


----------



## Stevie1982

Although it arrived a while ago finally got around to fitting the face lifted black grill, TTS Black grills seem to be like rocking horse poop so settled on a standard grill.


----------



## CharlieS

Got these today - big thank you to forum member ab54666!


----------



## TTsdsgomg

CharlieS said:


> Got these today - big thank you to forum member ab54666!
> 
> 'CharlieS' can you provide full fitting guide and pics if poss.


----------



## CharlieS

TTsdsgomg said:


> CharlieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got these today - big thank you to forum member ab54666!
> 
> 'CharlieS' can you provide full fitting guide and pics if poss.
Click to expand...

I'll do my best! Just waiting for the direct fit subframes in the next week or so!

I'm taking the back seats out as well- if I can manage it! Haha


----------



## Jasonl

Genuine rs grill,,monroe rear shocks and kyb front top mounts and sealey low entry jack..


----------



## ab54666

CharlieS said:


> Got these today - big thank you to forum member ab54666!


No problem at all, glad you like them!


----------



## IPG3.6

CharlieS said:


> Got these today - big thank you to forum member ab54666!
> 
> View attachment 1


VERY NICE! How are you mounting these up? Interested to see what hardware you use.


----------



## CharlieS

Hi Ian..I've ordered the Recaro direct fit to Audi TT subframes from sportseats4u


----------



## Knight-tts

Jasonl said:


> Genuine rs grill,,monroe rear shocks and kyb front top mounts and sealey low entry jack..


Love the grille good luck with the install , was a bit of a pain as modding/ cutting the bumper has to be done


----------



## CharlieS

Brought these a couple of weeks ago (big thanks to forum member Stiff!)..picked them up from being refurbished earlier today:


----------



## Jasonl

Knight-tts said:


> Jasonl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine rs grill,,monroe rear shocks and kyb front top mounts and sealey low entry jack..
> 
> 
> 
> Love the grille good luck with the install , was a bit of a pain as modding/ cutting the bumper has to be done
Click to expand...

all done had to cut the bumper but went well ,rear shocks was very tight to undo and top mounts went ok


----------



## Knight-tts

My last bit of interior trim turned up today as I'm replacing all plastics , sills and Aluminium trims to new items and that was the last piece of the puzzle  that new trim was hard to get had to get it from Audi Germany was on back order for 4 months


----------



## MT-V6

Even weirder when the label is dated 2011

Was it scuffed before then?


----------



## Knight-tts

MT-V6 said:


> Even weirder when the label is dated 2011
> 
> Was it scuffed before then?


Every marked scratched scuffed trim got replaced btw I have ocd so this is not normal for the average person


----------



## TT_coupe

Every marked scratched scuffed trim got replaced btw I have ocd so this is not normal for the average person [

Did you replace the TTS logo scuff plates? I've replaced a few items including the aluminum fuel flap and center trim around the gear stick. Both had a few scratches.


----------



## Knight-tts

TT_coupe said:


> Every marked scratched scuffed trim got replaced btw I have ocd so this is not normal for the average person [
> 
> Did you replace the TTS logo scuff plates? I've replaced a few items including the aluminum fuel flap and center trim around the gear stick. Both had a few scratches.


Lol :lol: :lol: Yes the tts sill plate trims was the 1st item to replace think they were £75 each posted


----------



## Knight-tts

MT-V6 said:


> Even weirder when the label is dated 2011
> 
> Was it scuffed before then?


Covid 19 didn't help the 4 month wait


----------



## TT_coupe

Did you replace the TTS logo scuff plates? I've replaced a few items including the aluminum fuel flap and center trim around the gear stick. Both had a few scratches. [/quote]

Lol :lol: :lol: Yes the tts sill plate trims was the 1st item to replace think they were £75 each posted[/quote]

Great! Do you have the part numbers  thanks


----------



## Knight-tts

TT_coupe said:


> Did you replace the TTS logo scuff plates? I've replaced a few items including the aluminum fuel flap and center trim around the gear stick. Both had a few scratches.


Lol :lol: :lol: Yes the tts sill plate trims was the 1st item to replace think they were £75 each posted[/quote]

Great! Do you have the part numbers  thanks[/quote]

TTS driver side 8J0853492A01C

TTS passenger side 8J0853491A01C


----------



## TT_coupe

Thank you


----------



## 71309

Arrived in the post this morning at 10:30
Fitted by 10:32


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *T28B* - Please post a picture of your fitment. Would be nice to see it "for real".


----------



## demireloaded

Stevie1982 said:


> Although it arrived a while ago finally got around to fitting the face lifted black grill, TTS Black grills seem to be like rocking horse poop so settled on a standard grill.


Part Number for the grill?
Thank you!


----------



## 71309

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *T28B* - Please post a picture of your fitment. Would be nice to see it "for real".



























Happy to oblige.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Oh very nice! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nidana

T28B said:


> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ *T28B* - Please post a picture of your fitment. Would be nice to see it "for real".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> Happy to oblige.
Click to expand...

This is one of them that I didn't buy into for a while. Managed to get a set on the cheap and been very happy with them ever since. Had one year without and one year with and it's been a very happy year with them not once gone arrrgh over some condensation on the screen in the center due to the vents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham'sTT

Nidana said:


> T28B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ *T28B* - Please post a picture of your fitment. Would be nice to see it "for real".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> Happy to oblige.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is one of them that I didn't buy into for a while. Managed to get a set on the cheap and been very happy with them ever since. Had one year without and one year with and it's been a very happy year with them not once gone arrrgh over some condensation on the screen in the center due to the vents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So is the smearing referred to here the condensation that can occur on the *outside* of the screen when the aircon is on on a warm evening, effectively causing dew to form? I have had this on two TTs over the past 6 summers, but it happens only occasionally, when presumably temperature and humidity conditions are right.
If so pleased to see this is an effective solution.


----------



## Nidana

It is an occasional occurrence indeed. I got mine cheap as already mentioned but I don't know if I would have ever paid full price for them. The good thing is they are so simple to remove and refit being they only clip into place no 3m strips or screws required. I also forget they are a modification of sort when in the car they seem standard fitment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FNChaos

Trying to understand the benefit of the O-smears? Why would you want to redirect airflow from your center vent? [smiley=huh2.gif]
The (minor) benefit of preventing momentary condensation when it's warm is offset by the fact that your ability to defrost your windscreen is compromised... am I missing something or ?


----------



## CharlieS

Rear seat delete from cloud9 customs


----------



## Romani44

1.5L of G13 coolant and 5L of de-ionised water for a coolant top up. How exciting!


----------



## CharlieS

Superpro rear arb
Superpro ALK
Superpro rear trailing arm bushes
OEM rear droplinks
Tyrol sport front dead set kit
Tyrol sport rear dead set kit
Power flex dogbone insert

Also had my refurbished peelers fitted plus some a/c maintenance

All work carried out by The Phirm


----------



## 71309

Some paint.

I admit the colour won't exactly set your hair alight but, after the recent wheel refurbishment, something had to be done about my scruffy brake callipers.


----------



## MarksBlackTT

T28B said:


> Some paint.
> 
> I admit the colour won't exactly set your hair alight but, after the recent wheel refurbishment, something had to be done about my scruffy brake callipers.


Hi, you gonna change the wheels next or keep to stock 17"?


----------



## 71309

MarksBlackTT said:


> Hi, you gonna change the wheels next or keep to stock 17"?


Call me old fashioned if you will but I'm perfectly content with the classic original style.


----------



## Graham'sTT

Call me old fashioned if you will but I'm perfectly content with the classic original style. 

+1


----------



## Rufflesj

The aux part with the least satisfaction or excitement........battery :roll:


----------



## euphoria87

New heater blower... old one stopped working! Simple change, and I have working A/C again!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

After 13-years and 106,000-km, the original battery finally gave up the ghost. The tip off was the fact I've had to have the CTEK on it more often than not over the past few months. While a new battery isn't quite as exciting as some parts, it's one less thing to worry about.

Looks like the CTEK charger is going to start gathering dust until winter.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Just discovered my new LED shop light from Amazon fits securely into the hood release handle. It's light enough not to put any stress on the handle and the lens is adjustable enough I can point the light exactly where I want it. Works just as well above the engine as it does below. 

My crappy LED light stick is going in the bin! :x


----------



## Knight-tts

Got some carbon dipped centre caps  excuse the dirty rims :?


----------



## Romani44

Friday just gone I had the new radiator fitted and fresh coolant to go with.

Then took the car up to Santa Pod for a RWYB event. Did 3 runs before the rain caused enough of a delay for us to decide on leaving. Managed a best time of 14.889. Time slip below shows who I lined up against....an R32 GT-R with some serious power!

Lost both my other races to a 335i and my friend in his E39 M5. To be expected though.

Great fun and loved seeing the machinery on show. Last time I went there was over 10 years ago in a Saxo VTS!!

Really thinking about that stage 1 now!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

For anyone with access to a machine shop, these adjustable plastic containers are used for end mills, reamers, or drills. Many shops toss them, but they make handy storage containers for your projects. These come in a variety of shapes; (e,g, round, square, rectangular) and colors. Some have fixed lengths, but the one shown here is telescopic so the length is variable.

I have a larger one for the Stahlbus drain tubes and a small square one for storing my high intensity LED flashlight. In this tube, I've stored all the bolts and the bit ends used when removing the two under body panels. Quite handy and just keeps things together until you need them.


----------



## IPG3.6

SwissJetPilot said:


> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1


Well isn't that smart! hanging it off the hood latch mech. I always struggle to position my LED light bar cuz it never has anywhere to magnetise onto! I will be looking out for something similar!


----------



## Nidana

Ordered on Monday arrived today and fitted within 20 minutes. Leyo Motorsport DSG knob. Presently trying to get a custom coin made for it nothing extraordinary though only to look a little more natural.










It's no way near as nerve wracking as trying to fit a facelift version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 71309

After 13 years the originals were very much the worse for wear, so I bought 16 wheel stud and 4 locking bolt black plastic covers for a tenner off eBay - Bargain!


----------



## andy mac

Nidana said:


> Ordered on Monday arrived today and fitted within 20 minutes. Leyo Motorsport DSG knob. Presently trying to get a custom coin made for it nothing extraordinary though only to look a little more natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no way near as nerve wracking as trying to fit a facelift version.


Looks good mate! Neat Brodit installation too.
I'm using these people to make me a custom "badge" for in the top of my facelifted shifter: http://stickersinternational.co.uk
It'll be a domed sticker rather than a metal coin, but that's all the original is anyway.


----------



## Nidana

andy mac said:


> Nidana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered on Monday arrived today and fitted within 20 minutes. Leyo Motorsport DSG knob. Presently trying to get a custom coin made for it nothing extraordinary though only to look a little more natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no way near as nerve wracking as trying to fit a facelift version.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good mate! Neat Brodit installation too.
> I'm using these people to make me a custom "badge" for in the top of my facelifted shifter: http://stickersinternational.co.uk
> It'll be a domed sticker rather than a metal coin, but that's all the original is anyway.
Click to expand...

Part of the reason for not wanting to remove the centre section it's my second brodit base mount. First one snapped on the top fixing into the trim just from getting a small knock. Have apple automations setup to run TomTom on start up and shuffle songs on CarPlay connections.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Picked up a new LED 90-degree rotatable head flashlight. Hope I never find myself on the side of the road at night, but if I do, this should come in handy. The flashlight's dimensions are 17 x 3 x 3 cm; 260 Grams and has two flashlight modes, high (800 lumens) and medium (~300 lumens).

On the side is another LED which is great for broad light, and it changes to red and flashing red. The battery can be recharged via USB and there's a magnet on the end that allows tilt mounting. And since it's square, it won't roll off whatever you put it on.

For 18-Euros this isn't bad for keeping in the glove box. Only thing I don't like is the white nylon COB light bezel and clip, so these are going to get dyed black.

If interested, you may have to hunt around for the brand as it's marketed under Eecoo, Covmax. And if size is an issue, there's a smaller version available too.

*Covmax "90" Degree USB 18650 COB & Flashlight Review*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe_7m8U ... todderbert


----------



## Flashy

Romani44 said:


> Friday just gone I had the new radiator fitted and fresh coolant to go with.
> 
> Then took the car up to Santa Pod for a RWYB event. Did 3 runs before the rain caused enough of a delay for us to decide on leaving. Managed a best time of 14.889. Time slip below shows who I lined up against....an R32 GT-R with some serious power!
> 
> Lost both my other races to a 335i and my friend in his E39 M5. To be expected though.
> 
> Great fun and loved seeing the machinery on show. Last time I went there was over 10 years ago in a Saxo VTS!!
> 
> Really thinking about that stage 1 now!


That R32 looks a beast. What time did the 335i run out of interest? I surprised/annoyed one of those in my 231bhp ep3 once :wink:


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I haven't actually bought them, but these are really beautiful. Made in Japan, Nepros tools are available with hand stitches leather or lacquer finished handles. Maybe not practical for everyday wrench-bending, but they sure look nice!

https://en.ktc.jp/our_brand/nepros.html
https://ktc.jp/catalog/index-category/c ... tegory=207


----------



## andy mac

Not exactly exciting, but necessary...


----------



## CallAlex.se

New Boost Gauge today and I Am Happy over my remapp stage 3. 383 hp and 1,7 boost in my TTS 2010


----------



## Knight-tts

Pair of magma red speaker covers taken years to find these brand new as there discontinued years ago


----------



## SwissJetPilot

From the "money well spent" department, I bought a pair of Knipex clamp ring locking pliers. Purpose made for hose clamps, these lock into position and hold the ring open. Much better control and the inserts are designed specifically for hose clamps, unlike channel locks or regular pliers.

They adjust by pressing on the spring loaded silver button, so it's really easy to adjust them. Once clamped and locked, they stay where you put them.

Not cheap, but given I got a nasty injury I gave myself last time I tried to install the air box clamp ring when it got away from me using channel lock pliers, it's one thing I don't have to worry about again.

*KNIPEX Locking Hose Clamp Pliers*


----------



## motornoter

Good evening SJP!!!
Like the pliers - just the job as always have issues using water pump pliers to get those pesky clips undone. Where did you source them from and may I ask how much did they cost???


----------



## NotTayyeb

motornoter said:


> Good evening SJP!!!
> Like the pliers - just the job as always have issues using water pump pliers to get those pesky clips undone. Where did you source them from and may I ask how much did they cost???


I have used the Knipex hose clamp pliers before and they are really nice (typical awesome Knipex quality), however they are really expensive at about £40 in the UK. I got myself cheaper hose clamp pliers which might take a couple seconds more to apply, but I think at £5 each, they were better suited to my infrequent use.

I have some similar to these...
https://www.amazon.co.uk/HFS-Hose-Clamp ... 679&sr=8-9


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *mototnoter* - Not cheap, 56-Euro on Amazon. Be sure you get the locking version.
But still less painful than my two fingers were when that hose clamp got loose! 😉


----------



## Joba87

Swapped in a pair of these using SwissJetPilot's guide, was an easy as heck job when I've heard horror stories of tricky Xenon bulb changes. :mrgreen:

It's a massive difference compared to the OEM Phillips XenStart bulbs that were in originally. Though apparently they fade with age anyway so they were probably brighter when new.


----------



## bezzer

A cheap Chinese keyring


----------



## lukeyboi89

i just got the superpro 26mm rear anti roll bar and 70k dogbone mount insert from AKS for £211 delivered with their current discount, seemed to be a lot cheaper than others currently around.

also got the ultra racing front strut brace from venom motorsport for £107 delivered, if anyone is after them


----------



## 71309

To celebrate 100,000 miles: Full service plus a new thermostat, cambelt, water pump and cam follower.
I love this little car.


----------



## SeirraBravo

*On buying my mk2 TT-S I bought (and still yet to fit)*

5-30W Mobil1 ESP oil
Dot 5.1 Comma Brake fluid
Fully Synthetic 75-90W Comma transmission oil for manual gearbox and final drive
Black Audi front grill rings

*Just purchased today and awaiting from China*

Carbon Fiber Rear Wing (non-RS) looks like https://scontent.flhr4-1.fna.fbcdn....=6898d6c36c66e668e71d718e3ed62a23&oe=60023A10

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1....=de51565302e11eb460cdb111041d2e45&oe=6002A617

Carbon Fiber Wing Mirror Covers

Sequential LED wing mirror bulbs, waiting for the seller to accept my low ball offer! :lol:

Things I will buy next year
Front splitter and rear diffuser vertical bars!


----------



## Romani44

For now....

5L of Mobil 1 ESP 5W-30 and Bosch oil filter.
2 x 1L of ATE Typ200 brake fluid.


----------



## CharlieS

Had a spend up this week!

Steering wheel by Royal at Aylesbury - great service throughout from initial contact to installation!

Door cards/armrests trimmed in black Alcantara to tie in with my Recaro seats and BFI shifter - trimming done by Lavish in Woking - really pleased with service and the end product, so much so,this has left me wanting more so I'm currently buying parts, such as the speedo cowl/centre console/handbrake cover/gear gaiter to get these done - basically everything that was or is leather!

Puddle lights, door handle lights, warning lights, footwell lights, all internal lamps changed to LED along with number plate lights - installed by HazzyDayz in St Albans (I don't have the skill set of MT-V6/Ian/Rettrofit so had to pay up) - I found them to be very professional and had no concerns about the technician working on my pride and joy! I was invited into the work area to be shown how and what they were doing - for those like me who can't install their own these guys are one of only a few that I've found

Then finished off with an MOT which passed with no advisories thanks to the advice on here and the work/advice of The Phirm in Camberley - excellent garage and service! When I bought my TT, I joined this forum and read about the Haldex filter, so I emailed 4 localish garages requesting a Haldex service (not mentioning the filter), they were the only ones who recommended the filter to be changed - the others didn't, so hence they do all my maintenance and upgrades! Thoroughly recommend them!

Here's my chosen puddle lights:


----------



## MT-V6

Sounds like a good stash of parts


----------



## CharlieS

MT-V6 said:


> Sounds like a good stash of parts


Haha..yes it is! Good thing is that as I'm only looking for the basic soul black parts, they're the cheapest!

Got the 'cowl' for £25 posted, centre console for £21 posted - now on the look out for the remaining few parts.

I've seen a handbrake part for £17 so will buy that if nothing else comes along.

The gaiter seems to be a more expensive at around £45/50.

I'm actually very tempted by a complete dashboard which is £70 - but the cost of trimming and installation is making me hesitant!!


----------



## tttony

Be careful when you get the cowl covered. You may need to reduce the width of the cowl before it it is covered, otherwise it may not fit back into the dash properly.


----------



## CharlieS

tttony said:


> Be careful when you get the cowl covered. You may need to reduce the width of the cowl before it it is covered, otherwise it may not fit back into the dash properly.


Cheers Tony! Yes, I'm hoping because I've purchased the basic 'plastic' cowl this won't be a problem??

What d'ya think??


----------



## tttony

I would guess that the cowl will need trimming to fit. Ideally, you should test fit the cowl that will be covered and measure the gap between it and the dash. Then you will be able to tell if the thickness of the covering material will fit in that gap or not.


----------



## Flashy

An MOT certificate


----------



## motornoter

Took Swiss Jet Pilot's advice and purchased a half cover for my pride and joy to keep the elements at bay before the latest Beast from the East bout of bad weather dumps a ton of snow over our village.


----------



## FNChaos

Black Forest Industries V2 motor mount.








I already have their V1 mount so I'm not expecting a big difference in stiffness, but the V2 design looks more like their V1 transmission mount (making them more of a matched set) 8)


----------



## Iceblue

Looks great and is that rubber either side of the metal or a polymer. Also what is the effect vis vi the oem? I ask because my car is getting up there in kilometers (133K) so will be something that will require replacement I presume to keep it feeling tight but also want comfortable as it is a daily I use for work.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I've seen some questionable logo rip-offs in my day, but seriously? Could Bfi been a bit less obvious than copying the Agip logo and text font! :roll: I'm guessing most people in North America have never visited an Agip gas station.

A little history about Agip's six legged dog -

https://www.eni.com/en-IT/about-us/history-of-logo.html


----------



## FNChaos

Iceblue said:


> Looks great and is that rubber either side of the metal or a polymer. Also what is the effect vis vi the oem? I ask because my car is getting up there in kilometers (133K) so will be something that will require replacement I presume to keep it feeling tight but also want comfortable as it is a daily I use for work.


The mount uses Polyurethane bushings between the aluminum plates.
Black is street density, green is for race.

I added BFI's V1 mounts to my TTS a few years back after I upgraded my downpipe to reduce engine / transmission movement (I was getting some rattle between the exhaust and a heat shield when in reverse).

BFI then came out with their V2 style mounts late last year. As far as I could tell, their transmission mount look just like their V1 mount with the exception of the billeted pattern cut into the top plate, however the engine mount looks completely different.

I wrote BFI and asked what (if any) benefits I could expect from the new style and they replied, _"The new mounts are lighter, have an improved bushing design, so they will last longer with less vibration and have better performance / power handling capabilities"_. There aren't a lot of reviews out there (yet?) so take their reply for what it's worth.

Since I couldn't see much difference in the transmission mount I opted to upgrade the engine mount only. Once the weather warms up a bit and I feel motivated, I'll swap out my V1 and report back...

As far as effect, solid mounts in general will increase your NVH. I never felt that mine were excessive but there are 'horror' stories of people that have upgraded (not necessarily BFI) and regretted it.

As it is, solid street mounts are stiffer than OEM so I wouldn't suggest going with the harder 'race' bushings on anything that isn't a dedicated track car.



SwissJetPilot said:


> I've seen some questionable logo rip-offs in my day, but seriously? Could Bfi been a bit less obvious than copying the Agip logo and text font! :roll: I'm guessing most people in North America have never visited an Agip gas station.


Yeah. Guess they figured Americans would never notice... :lol: 
Agip was (is?) a big racing sponsor for many teams. IIRC, they used to sponsor Ferrari F1 but lost out to shell?


----------



## FelimStewart

I learn a lot of knowledge from our forum, many people recommend vag401, today,I got it from xtool.co.uk  thanks @Rufflesj


----------



## SwissJetPilot

When your OBD reader displays a fault code, you can Google it by entering "Ross Tech xxxxx" where xxxxx is the fault code. The search result will provide you with a link to the Ross Tech website which will provide you with some possible symptoms, causes and solutions. Here's an example of a 01516 fault code -

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01516


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Picked up a used Roadster Convertible Top Latch Motor Assembly complete with a U-Bracket which I've been missing ever since the boffins at the Audi Service center in Italy couldn't figure out how to get my top to work and failed to install the bracket. Only took 6-years! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Flashy

FelimStewart said:


> I learn a lot of knowledge from our forum, many people recommend vag401, today,I got it from xtool.co.uk  thanks @Rufflesj


Is this just a code reader/reset? Or can you get other readings? Boost etc


----------



## FNChaos

Flashy said:


> Is this just a code reader/reset? Or can you get other readings? Boost etc


The VAG401 can do everything VCDS can do but the user interface is somewhat lacking. The information is there but not laid out in a nice GUI format. Easy enough to use to check / clear error codes but a bit more difficult to enable functions like cycling your Haldex pump, etc.

Still, considering it's low cost, the fact that it doesn't require batteries, internet access or another mobile device to use (smartphone or laptop) it is worth owning (even if you have VCDS / VagCom / OBD11).

It can be stored with the rest of your emergency gear and it is always ready to go. Say your car goes into 'limp-mode' for some unknown reason while far from home. You have a diagnostic tool with you that might get you back up to speed.


----------



## Flashy

Cheers, that may be my next purchase


----------



## Romani44

2 x rear brake light bulbs
2 x front headlight bulbs
1 x door lock module for driver side
1 x plastic pry tool set off Amazon
10 x door clips


----------



## Flashy

Just ordered the XTOOL VAG401.


----------



## Ryan28

I bought a set of mk3 TTS 20" Y spoke alloys.


----------



## chrisj82

led number plate bulbs


----------



## Jimbo's TT

I was polishing my TT on Sunday and discovered two bubbles on the door edge so, I took it into my favourite bodyshop guy and he stripped it back, treated it, then painted and re-lacquered it


----------



## Jimbo's TT

Jimbo's TT said:


> I was polishing my TT on Sunday and discovered two bubbles on the door edge so, I took it into my favourite bodyshop guy and he stripped it back, treated it, then painted and re-lacquered it


Finished job.


----------



## Jimbo's TT

Jimbo's TT said:


> Jimbo's TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was polishing my TT on Sunday and discovered two bubbles on the door edge so, I took it into my favourite bodyshop guy and he stripped it back, treated it, then painted and re-lacquered it
> 
> 
> 
> Finished job.
Click to expand...


----------



## repsol

Just had the same on mine, took it into audi and it was refused under body warranty despite it starting from the inside, didn't surprise me seen as the same dealer mis diagnosed p2015 code and replaced half the engine bay wiring and stripped new inlet manifold off to repair rest of loom. Turned out that the probe they used to test it was loose causing values to fluctuate, was in fact caused by the magnet on end of it causing an electrical interference, turned out to be the vacuum pipe in the end, needless to say they did it all free of charge along with a new air pressure sensor too.
Just bought a set of bilstein B14s for it after rear coil springs snapped.


----------



## Joba87

Copied some of y'all here and installed a small extinguisher under the seat


----------



## Knight-tts

Joba87 said:


> Copied some of y'all here and installed a small extinguisher under the seat


What brand bracket did you use? Looks neat a tidy 8)


----------



## Flashy

Flashy said:


> Just ordered the XTOOL VAG401.


Plugged it in today and ran a scan, popped up with a 
"Gateway data bus" malfunction. I ran a read fault code and it came up with 01304 radio. I have changed the radio to an android unit so guess that was the issue. Code cleared. Very happy with it.


----------



## Joba87

Knight-tts said:


> Joba87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copied some of y'all here and installed a small extinguisher under the seat
> 
> 
> 
> What brand bracket did you use? Looks neat a tidy 8)
Click to expand...

Hah, made my own bracket from some sheet metal and bolted it to the seat rails. Should've used a little thicker metal though. Not that tidy but it does the job.


----------



## FNChaos

Flashy said:


> Flashy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered the XTOOL VAG401.
> 
> 
> 
> Plugged it in today and ran a scan, popped up with a
> "Gateway data bus" malfunction. I ran a read fault code and it came up with 01304 radio. I have changed the radio to an android unit so guess that was the issue. Code cleared. Very happy with it.
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Yeah, it might not have not most elegant interface & it is a bit bulky, but for the cost it is a great tool to have. No batteries, internet, laptop or smart phone needed to use. Always ready should you need it.


----------



## MT-V6

Flashy said:


> Flashy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered the XTOOL VAG401.
> 
> 
> 
> Plugged it in today and ran a scan, popped up with a
> "Gateway data bus" malfunction. I ran a read fault code and it came up with 01304 radio. I have changed the radio to an android unit so guess that was the issue. Code cleared. Very happy with it.
Click to expand...

You might need to remove radio 56 (and potentially navigation 37) from the gateway installation list in order to stop errors like this reappearing


----------



## Nidana

Joba87 said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joba87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copied some of y'all here and installed a small extinguisher under the seat
> 
> 
> 
> What brand bracket did you use? Looks neat a tidy 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah, made my own bracket from some sheet metal and bolted it to the seat rails. Should've used a little thicker metal though. Not that tidy but it does the job
Click to expand...

I got beaten with asking the same question it does look really neat in situ though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT'sRevenge

MT-V6 said:


> Flashy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered the XTOOL VAG401.
> 
> 
> 
> Plugged it in today and ran a scan, popped up with a
> "Gateway data bus" malfunction. I ran a read fault code and it came up with 01304 radio. I have changed the radio to an android unit so guess that was the issue. Code cleared. Very happy with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might need to remove radio 56 (and potentially navigation 37) from the gateway installation list in order to stop errors like this reappearing
Click to expand...

That's an idea but you can also just leave it the code will just be permanent, doesn't hurt anything, just something that shows up anytime you do a full scan.

I can see some people might be "OCD" about it and need it to go away though! :lol:


----------



## Rufflesj

Flashy said:


> Flashy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered the XTOOL VAG401.
> 
> 
> 
> Plugged it in today and ran a scan, popped up with a
> "Gateway data bus" malfunction. I ran a read fault code and it came up with 01304 radio. I have changed the radio to an android unit so guess that was the issue. Code cleared. Very happy with it.
Click to expand...

Bought one of these a while back but since all my woes were sorted just previous to it arriving, I haven't used it yet.

Are you able to read fuels trims etc?


----------



## Flashy

Dunno, I haven't explored it properly yet.


----------



## Rufflesj

Flashy said:


> Dunno, I haven't explored it properly yet.


Apar they even run the bleed for ABS, mine took forever coming in the post and the car had been bled a few days before, so never got the chance to try it out.


----------



## Jimbo's TT

After a lot of research, I bought a space saver wheel for the car today.

I've never been happy about Audi only providing the bottle of gunk which only works for small holes and basically writes off the tyre when you then take it in for a proper repair, I've always thought that was very cheap for a premium car manufacturer, the fact that they all do it is not an excuse as far as I'm concerned.

I live out in the boonies where the nearest garage/tyre repair place, is a good fifteen miles away so, getting a puncture which resulted in the tyre being totalled means either waiting hours for some one to come out to you, if they will, or driving on the alloy which, even with run flats, is almost guaranteed to ruin the wheel due to the state of the roads.

As soon as the spacesaver arrives I'll have all the fun of modifying the boot foam to make it fit and still give me a decent amount of boot space.


----------



## Jimbo's TT

Joba87 said:


> Copied some of y'all here and installed a small extinguisher under the seat


Just wondered what the small box in front of the seat on the floor is?

It looks like there's a wire running to it,is it one of those heaters that run off of the 12v power source in the dash?


----------



## Nidana

It's the connection box for the seats airbag then depending on extras heating and electric controls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p5uml

Pioneer SPH DA130 with the Connects2 Kit


----------



## happychappy

p5uml said:


> Pioneer SPH DA130 with the Connects2 Kit


You won't be disappointed, top quality unit


----------



## Joba87

Jimbo's TT said:


> Joba87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copied some of y'all here and installed a small extinguisher under the seat
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondered what the small box in front of the seat on the floor is?
> 
> It looks like there's a wire running to it,is it one of those heaters that run off of the 12v power source in the dash?
Click to expand...

It's a heater yeah, but it runs off of 230V mains along with an engine block heater when my car's plugged in at night during the winters. Standard equipment in Finland :mrgreen:


----------



## Brettles1986

Some tailored floor mats and 4d plates


----------



## Joba87

SRS-TEC rear diffuser... Painted it myself I think it came out pretty good. Hasn't been buffed yet. The part was a perfect fitment tho!


----------



## FNChaos

Probably won't make much difference, but I'm running out of easy projects...

034 Motorsport rear subframe inserts. Designed to fill the void in the rubber buffers (same principle as a dogbone insert except there are 4 of them).










To replace simply remove the subframe bolt and pry off the washer.










One down three to go...


----------



## Antos340b

Inked said:


> I got a Alloy door mirror switch cover to match the door handle ect
> And it dont fit
> Ha Ha Ha...... [smiley=argue.gif]


A carbon style remote key cover from Ali express


----------



## MT-V6

FNChaos said:


> Probably won't make much difference, but I'm running out of easy projects...
> 
> 034 Motorsport rear subframe inserts. Designed to fill the void in the rubber buffers (same principle as a dogbone insert except there are 4 of them).
> 
> View attachment 480568
> 
> 
> To replace simply remove the subframe bolt and pry off the washer.
> 
> View attachment 480569
> 
> 
> One down three to go...
> View attachment 480571


Do they replace the flat metal plates entirely? 

I was thinking of renewing the bolts anyway as seen some posted on here in a bad state, also reports of them coming a little loose over the years too... Might do this at the same time if it improves things


----------



## Jimmy_Cee

got these this week and painted them up etc


----------



## MT-V6

Jimmy_Cee said:


> got these this week and painted them up etc
> View attachment 480586


Nice, what car are they from?


----------



## Jimmy_Cee

MT-V6 said:


> Nice, what car are they from?


They're from a Q7, they're the Brembo 18Z - i think you can also pull them from a Cayenne...


----------



## delmar.atlas

FNChaos said:


> Probably won't make much difference, but I'm running out of easy projects...
> 
> 034 Motorsport rear subframe inserts. Designed to fill the void in the rubber buffers (same principle as a dogbone insert except there are 4 of them).
> 
> View attachment 480568
> 
> 
> To replace simply remove the subframe bolt and pry off the washer.
> 
> View attachment 480569
> 
> 
> One down three to go...
> View attachment 480571


This is absolutely amazing. 

You wont believe this but, I've been chatting with another TT owner (TTS in his case) over the course of a few weeks on another forum, because we both have some tire and fender rubbing issues due to rear end ride height etc. 

Long story short, he was able to identify that a thicker perch bushing for the springs in the rear and rear subframe bushing inserts (CTS AWD Bolts with collars) was able to fix his rubbing woes. 

Working with that knowledge and armed with the search button I also came across these 034 bushing inserts. 
I placed a request last night to set aside an order of 034 bushing inserts and a set of CTS bolts inserts for me to pick up from my local vendor since he has it in stock. 

It should take the shop about an hour and half to get everything installed on the TT. Hopefully I can get this done prior to my 20+ hour drive back to my military base from home. 

It was thanks to posts like this that I was able to identify that it is possible for both the 034 and CTS kits to work synergistically. Great pictures, it clearly demonstrates the cavity that the CTS kit covers and the clearance a person gets with the 034 inserts.

I'll take pictures and document the installation on my TT.


----------



## FNChaos

MT-V6 said:


> Do they replace the flat metal plates entirely?


Yes, the flat metal plates are replaced by the inserts (grungy-looking things in the first pic)

Takes a little bit of work to pry them off. I started with the ones in the back (easiest to get to) so I could get a feel for how much force was required.



delmar.atlas said:


> It was thanks to posts like this that I was able to identify that it is possible for both the 034 and CTS kits to work synergistically. Great pictures, it clearly demonstrates the cavity that the CTS kit covers and the clearance a person gets with the 034 inserts.
> 
> I'll take pictures and document the installation on my TT.


The holes in the inserts looked to be the same as the holes in the metal plate so I believe the CTS subframe kit should work. That said, I found the following thread where someone tried to do the same using a Tyrolsport kit and they needed to make some modifications.
See: Tyrolsport Rear Deadset with 034 Rear Subframe Inserts

The benefit of just installing the inserts is you can do one at a time (keeping your rear subframe from moving) whereas adding the CTS bushings will require you to drop the subframe to install the upper collars. Be interested to see how everything works out for you. Let us know.


----------



## delmar.atlas

FNChaos said:


> Yes, the flat metal plates are replaced by the inserts (grungy-looking things in the first pic)
> 
> Takes a little bit of work to pry them off. I started with the ones in the back (easiest to get to) so I could get a feel for how much force was required.
> 
> 
> The holes in the inserts looked to be the same as the holes in the metal plate so I believe the CTS subframe kit should work. That said, I found the following thread where someone tried to do the same using a Tyrolsport kit and they needed to make some modifications.
> See: Tyrolsport Rear Deadset with 034 Rear Subframe Inserts
> 
> The benefit of just installing the inserts is you can do one at a time (keeping your rear subframe from moving) whereas adding the CTS bushings will require you to drop the subframe to install the upper collars. Be interested to see how everything works out for you. Let us know.



Interesting read, thanks for sharing. I'll keep you posted in regards to the AWD CTS shim kit and it's relationship with the 034 bushing insert. 

Stay posted for next week.


----------



## Beez

CharlieS said:


> Puddle lights, door handle lights, warning lights, footwell lights, all internal lamps changed to LED along with number plate lights - installed by HazzyDayz in St Albans (I don't have the skill set of MT-V6/Ian/Rettrofit so had to pay up) - I found them to be very professional and had no concerns about the technician working on my pride and joy! I was invited into the work area to be shown how and what they were doing - for those like me who can't install their own these guys are one of only a few that I've found


I was thinking of contacting Hazzy to see if they did the puddles/handles/warning/footwell lights as they don't list them on their retrofits page, so that's good to know they will do them - was it massively expensive?


----------



## delmar.atlas

Some pictures of the parts I had put on the car after it went "boom".









After the rebuild came the OEM+ tune up.







atlasdelmar.blogspot.com


----------



## darrylmg

New cam follower, screws and seal from the main dealers.
New Exide ea900 from Tayna.co.uk.


----------



## delmar.atlas

Audi TT 2.0TFSI HPA STAGE 2 Downpipe Sound #ea888 #audi #tsfi #tsi







youtube.com










__





Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## FNChaos

ClearMount phone mount








Elegant design. Fits behind two of your vents for support. Eliminates stress associated with vent mounts. No adhesives on the dash
Comes with a magnet mount and a self-tightening clamp mount.









Only downside is it's a bit expensive considering what it is.
Cost ~$45 USD to ship from Canada to the US.


----------



## darrylmg

FNChaos said:


> ClearMount phone mount
> View attachment 481437
> 
> Elegant design. Fits behind two of your vents for support. Eliminates stress associated with vent mounts. No adhesives on the dash
> Comes with a magnet mount and a self-tightening clamp mount.
> 
> View attachment 481438
> 
> Only downside is it's a bit expensive considering what it is.
> Cost ~$45 USD to ship from Canada to the US.


Scrap the magnet and the grip mount and buy a cheap wireless charger mount with the same size socket to fit that ball on the clearmount. Then you can charge the phone in the cradle without needing to connect/disconnect the phone from a cable.
Mine cost £5 works great.


----------



## delmar.atlas

darrylmg said:


> Scrap the magnet and the grip mount and buy a cheap wireless charger mount with the same size socket to fit that ball on the clearmount. Then you can charge the phone in the cradle without needing to connect/disconnect the phone from a cable.
> Mine cost £5 works great.


There's a wireless charger mount with those vent grips?

I purchased this one and am waiting for delivery.


----------



## FNChaos

delmar.atlas said:


> There's a wireless charger mount with those vent grips?


Yes, a quick check shows ClearMounts offers a Magsafe mount.
Claims to works with iPhone 12 & 13

Not sure if this will work with older Apple wireless charging phones as I no longer keep up with Apple (having switched over to Android after iPhone 8)

(update) quick check reveals that Magsafe chargers are compatible with any Qi-capable devices so that means iPhone 8 and up, late model Samsung Galaxy's, etc)


----------



## delmar.atlas

I just purchased the IM RFD kit. I don't really need it right now, but I figured that since the IM needs to come off to properly fit the WMI plate and nozzle that I might as well just take the opportunity and delete the flappers and update the software while I'm at it.

I also got some aluminum paddle extensions for the DSG F1 style paddles to update the look in the cabin bay a bit.

Is anyone currently running an RFD on the EA888.2? Not a TTS.


----------



## Jimbo's TT

I had to buy a Haldex ECU today, so the car's off the road until at least Tuesday when it arrives.


----------



## darrylmg

New PCV valve.
Might sound a bit odd but I can't wait to rip into the old one and see what state it is in.

Another item soon done on the noob maintenance list.🤠

Getting close to looking/thinking about maybe cleaning the PCB on the siren 😴 and fixing the dent and dreaded door seal water ingress issue 😩


----------



## FNChaos

darrylmg said:


> New PCV valve.
> Might sound a bit odd but I can't wait to rip into the old one and see what state it is in.


Did you order the same p/n as your current PCV valve or did you have to 'rev' up?
If you got a later revision, did you check compatibility with your existing 'breather tube?

Some models have two check valves built into the PCV assembly and some models only have one (second check valve is located in the breather hose feeding back to your turbo)

Can't mix and match.
See: newest breather tube revision?

I read somewhere that suffix 'R' replaces C, F, K, L, and N (but you can't necessarily trust what you read so...)


----------



## Nidana

Now have some low incline race ramps that split into two sections as having lowered car with B12 kit made my existing ramps redundant and have service work coming up once the nights get lighter. One day I may take the punt on quickjack but not yet maybe when I'm due to do Haldex and gearbox oil.


----------



## Cosmo

I bought KW Street Comfort suspension, new Anti Roll Bar bushes, Haldex Oil change and filter, 4 Pilot Sport 5's and a wheel alignment for my 2009 TTS coupe.


----------



## Rufflesj

Vogtland struts and springs -30mm and new fitting hardware
19" 91s Ecstas tyres
x4 top mounts and bearings
Track rod ends
Complete front hubs/bearings
Slotted Brembo discs and pads up front, plain Brembo rears and pads

Next week:
3" downpipe onto sport cat
Lambda sensor
Booking stage 2 remap


----------



## delmar.atlas

Post has been edited to reflect the wishes of the moderator team. Please see final post.


----------



## delmar.atlas

Didn't fit unfortunately. Trying
























to find a smaller back plate.


----------



## FNChaos

What happens if you completely remove one of your vents? Can you then fit it between the two?


----------



## delmar.atlas

FNChaos said:


> What happens if you completely remove one of your vents? Can you then fit it between the two?


Unfortunately not, the vents have a cylindrical tube after that prevents the back plate to sit flush. I don't really want to take a saw to the tube to cut the necessary space for the backplate. I'm waiting on the seller to advise if she/he/they have a proper backplate for the MK2 TT


----------



## delmar.atlas

Post has been edited to reflect the wishes of the moderator team. Please see final post.


----------



## delmar.atlas

Post has been edited to reflect the wishes of the moderator team. Please see final post.


----------



## Knight-tts

Carbon mirrors 🔥


----------



## Rufflesj

Knight-tts said:


> Carbon mirrors 🔥
> View attachment 482966


They look great 👍


----------



## Knight-tts

Rufflesj said:


> They look great 👍


thanks mate just hope fitting them will go ok as those grub screws are a nightmare


----------



## chrisj82

I bought fuel today 😂🤣 vpower baby its always a special occasion getting fuel these days at £1.71 a litre


----------



## delmar.atlas

Due to the sheer size of the pictures I've reformatted my post so that it doesn't weigh down the forum. Regards

Please see the attached VIDEOLINK


----------



## MT-V6

Knight-tts said:


> Carbon mirrors
> View attachment 482966


Nice! If they fit well etc mind sharing where you got them from?


----------



## MT-V6

chrisj82 said:


> I bought fuel today  vpower baby its always a special occasion getting fuel these days at £1.71 a litre


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Jimmy_Cee said:


> got these this week and painted them up etc
> View attachment 480586


Nice...what rotors are those/what are they from?

I have 18Zs on my A3  Welcome to fun times with wheel fitment though haha. I got mine all figured out but have like 5-6 different sets of spacers now  

I've had mine on for 3+ years now but they're still in the silver paint they came in from the remanufacturer (I got reman ones for a great price). I have a G2 kit to paint 'em just never got around to it yet.


----------



## darrylmg

New mats off Facebook marketplace (£30):


----------



## Nidana

My pitted split rims are gone and replaced with below. They must be 2-3 kilos lighter so much easier to man handle.


----------



## IPG3.6

Nidana said:


> My pitted split rims are gone and replaced with below. They must be 2-3 kilos lighter so much easier to man handle.


Look forward to seeing these on the mk2!


----------



## delmar.atlas

CTS Turbo front and rear subframe collar inserts and the OEM+ motor and transmission mounts.


----------



## Steviejones133

Got a second hand console trim as the one on mine has the usual bubbling and marks - this one’s almost perfect….I just need a new ashtray to match condition wise as mines also suffering the same marks as my original console trim.

If anyones got one, message me! - posted in Marketplace WTB forum 😉


----------



## delmar.atlas




----------



## Steviejones133

Steviejones133 said:


> Got a second hand console trim as the one on mine has the usual bubbling and marks - this one’s almost perfect….I just need a new ashtray to match condition wise as mines also suffering the same marks as my original console trim.
> 
> If anyones got one, message me! - posted in Marketplace WTB forum 😉
> 
> View attachment 484275


Managed to find a brand new ashtray lid with no defects from an international ebay business seller, fed up with trawling for used parts in good condition as it was virtually impossible. I must have fell lucky with the console trim above, but at least now I’ll have the complete set in new condition to replace my crappy ones…..


----------



## darrylmg

Steviejones133 said:


> Managed to find a brand new ashtray lid with no defects from an international ebay business seller, fed up with trawling for used parts in good condition as it was virtually impossible. I must have fell lucky with the console trim above, but at least now I’ll have the complete set in new condition to replace my crappy ones…..
> 
> View attachment 484345


Quality photos are hard to come by on ebay.
I think if it was my business I would take great care over the pictures, but some just put 1 and expect you to zoom in on a poor resolution before buying.


----------



## Steviejones133

darrylmg said:


> Quality photos are hard to come by on ebay.
> I think if it was my business I would take great care over the pictures, but some just put 1 and expect you to zoom in on a poor resolution before buying.


Very true, lost track of the number of sellers I contacted asking for better pics of condition, they simply can’t be bothered as most are breakers - glad I found a brand new lid as I didn’t really need the whole shebang of the ashtray and this’ll do very nicely!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *Steviejones* - If you need help removing the center console and ashtray, check the KB for a DIY on how to do it.


----------



## tttony

Steve, were you aware that there is more than one type of brushed finish on the silver trim parts?


----------



## Steviejones133

tttony said:


> Steve, were you aware that there is more than one type of brushed finish on the silver trim parts?


I knew from 7zap that there were three finishes - brushed aluminium, silver aluminium and steel metallic but wasn’t aware there were different versions of the brushed aluminium?


----------



## tttony

The 2008 and 2010 catalogues show "Matt-brushed Aluminium 5TG" and "Aluminium Laser 5MU" which, in the catalogue pictures at least, also looks brushed.

Let's hope that your new parts match each other and the other trim in your car.


----------



## Steviejones133

tttony said:


> The 2008 and 2010 catalogues show "Matt-brushed Aluminium 5TG" and "Aluminium Laser 5MU" which, in the catalogue pictures at least, also looks brushed.
> 
> Let's hope that your new parts match each other and the other trim in your car.


Well, my ashtray lid landed from Budapest today and it looks like a spot on match to me, looks the same, feels the same…..didn’t bother to smell it 😂

Pics of the one in situ to be replaced: (I think a previous owner went “badge-tastic” with the Audi logos) - a bit tacky for my liking so glad to see the back of it. I think he must have had some leftovers from sticking them on the brake callipers and thought it’d be a good idea to bodge one on the ashtray lid 🙄

Glad I’ve got these as they’re both as new, like bloody rocking horse poop to find in any resemblance of good condition!


















Pics of the replacements to be installed:


----------



## delmar.atlas




----------



## Steviejones133

Not so much as what I bought today, but a week or so ago. Autoglym ultra high definition wax. When I got her august last year, I did a somewhat quick detail to get rid of the majority of swirling etc but the weather got the better of me before I could do a full detail as I would have liked.

With the UK weather being glorious (for detailing) over the last week, I’ve spent a good few days working on the paint as follows

Bilt Hamber snow foam wash, dry, korrosol fallout remover, rinse, wash, dry.
Bilt Hamber clay with auto wash as lubricant, rinse, wash, dry.
Dual action machine polish with white chemical guys hexlogic white pads & menzerna super finish 3500, rinse, wash, dry.
Dual action machine polish with white chemical guys hexlogic pads & menzerna super finish plus 3800, rinse, wash, dry.
Pre-wax cleanser/glaze applied by dual action machine polisher with black chemical guys quantum hexlogic pads and Prima Amigo.
1 coat of Autoglym UHD wax applied and buffed off by hand.

Petrol Blue paint seems to not have many fans but I love the way it looks completely different in different lighting and angles as can be seen in the last pic.

Another coat to be applied tomorrow but results below on my metallic/pearl petrol blue paint 😁 excuse the rims and lack of tyre dressing, never enough hours in the day!


----------



## delmar.atlas

I purchased this cat back exhaust system recently. I'll be receiving it later this month due to shipping.

The K04 shouldn't suffer from back pressure with a full 3' piping from the turbo to CAT and back to a baffle free back box and 2.5' twin outlets.

I'll take some picture of when it arrives. LINK


----------



## Nidana

Nothing exciting just maintenance items and carried them out yesterday. Oil, oil filter, coolant, deionised water, pollen filter and a Bilt Hamber air con bomb. Also, the driver's heated mirror not working so a replacement has been ordered.


----------



## delmar.atlas

Nidana said:


> Nothing exciting just maintenance items and carried them out yesterday. Oil, oil filter, coolant, deionised water, pollen filter and a Bilt Hamber air con bomb. Also, the driver's heated mirror not working so a replacement has been ordered.


Will you be replacing the driver side heated mirror on your own or will you have a shop do it? Mine is done as well and am not sure how easy of a DIY it is. Your feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MT-V6

If you are replacing a broken mirror you have nothing to worry about, the only risk you have is snapping the glass. However if you are careful it won't break anyway. I've taken out a few and not broken any yet


----------



## Nidana

delmar.atlas said:


> Will you be replacing the driver side heated mirror on your own or will you have a shop do it? Mine is done as well and am not sure how easy of a DIY it is. Your feedback is greatly appreciated.


It is pretty much just plug and play and keep pressure evenly spread when fitting you shouldn't run into any issues. Not too worried about the one I'm removing it can break if it likes as it's going in the bin anyway probably just a case of been removed just that one to many times.


----------



## ab54666

Before going to the expense of fitting a new mirror, take out the old one and clean up the contacts, had that on a number of Audi's, including on the RS6 where Audi insisted it needed a new mirror for something like £200, cleaned contacts and it worked fine.


----------



## ab54666

Had it in the boot for a while, but finally got around to fitting the new PCV and gasket, nothing much wrong with the old one, but no record of it ever being changed. And for once a 5 minute job that really was 5 minutes.


----------



## andy mac

I'm getting my car detailed inside and out next week, and it seemed a shame to put my tatty old mats back in so I just got these genuine Audi ones.


----------



## James-Mk2-TT-SLine

Steviejones133 said:


> View attachment 484741


Button to the left of the ESP OFF, what is it and what does it do?

thanks

James


----------



## MT-V6

James-Mk2-TT-SLine said:


> Button to the left of the ESP OFF, what is it and what does it do?
> 
> thanks
> 
> James


That's for magride suspension. It enables the stiffer "sports" mode


----------



## Knight-tts

Found some rare new oem mats to match my soul & magma interior


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *James-Mk2-TT-SLine* - It depends on the icon on that button. It should be covered in your owners manual. 

*Mag Ride* - Energizes the shocks to provide a stiffer ride. When engaged, you'll get a brief message on the DIS.









*Sport Mode *- Turns on the Mag Ride shocks and adjusts the steering and exhaust note. The console button displays an “S” graphic for Sport mode, replacing the shock absorber symbol


----------



## Steviejones133

Must be that time of year where every man and his dog needs a new set of car mats as I’ve just done the same 😂


----------



## Nidana

Steviejones133 said:


> Must be that time of year where every man and his dog needs a new set of car mats as I’ve just done the same
> 
> View attachment 485468


Must be as I have a set coming also thought I’d spruce it up a bit as the present ones are looking a little work on drivers side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

When I picked up my Roadster, the shop gave me a brand new set of TT mats as part of the sale. I tossed them in a box for safe keeping and replaced them with custom fitting, heavy rubber mats. Not quite as pretty, but they wear like iron and keep all the stones, sand, dirt and wet off the factory carpet. Haven't come close to wearing out in the 8-years I've owned them.


----------



## Nidana

I collected a fresh bill of health MOT this morning so of to the pumps for some v power.


----------



## Rufflesj

New 3" downpipe on y'day along with new rear discs and pads also. Nice extra bit of grunt and the engine feels so much more responsive as well as a lovely roar when putting the foot down without sounding ostentatious


----------



## wsantos

New grill to go with the new headlights I put on back in January.
















Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufflesj

wsantos said:


> New grill to go with the new headlights I put on back in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk





wsantos said:


> New grill to go with the new headlights I put on back in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


Where did you get your grill? Ebay versions seem stupidly expensive the past while.


----------



## wsantos

Rufflesj said:


> Where did you get your grill? Ebay versions seem stupidly expensive the past while.


On eBay, actually. Reputable seller. Very good quality worth twice the asking price IMO. 









ABS HONEYCOMB MESH BLACK BADGELESS DEBADGED GRILL GRILLE FOR AUDI TT 8J 07-14 | eBay


Our grilles are designed to directly replace the OEM grille improving your vehicles look, while being made from the best quality materials for added strength and durability. ---Manufactured from highest quality automotive grade plastics ---Designed as a direct replacement for the OEM item...



www.ebay.co.uk





Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## andy mac

I treated my car to a thorough, 12 hour detail. 
Loads of pics and more info in the Show and Shine sub-forum but here's a close up of one of the doors showing the mirror finish.


----------



## ab54666

wsantos said:


> New grill to go with the new headlights I put on back in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


Looks really smart, such a shame in the UK we have to run front plates! But cuts down on fitting and having to butcher and paint things for the full mesh grille.


----------



## wsantos

@ab54666 Thanks! That's right, no butchering needed with this grill, it's a straight swap and all the bumper structure remains intact. 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## andy mac

wsantos said:


> New grill to go with the new headlights I put on back in January.


Could I ask how difficult/easy it is to fit please?
The videos I've seen show the mesh bit having to be fitted into the top support, but it looks like yours comes with the support "built in".
It looks excellent and I think one would really suit my Phantom Black TT.


----------



## ab54666

All of the grilles are the same to fit, with the one above with the inbuilt number plate holder it's a straight swap, no butchering the crash bar foam and spraying.


----------



## wsantos

andy mac said:


> Could I ask how difficult/easy it is to fit please?
> The videos I've seen show the mesh bit having to be fitted into the top support, but it looks like yours comes with the support "built in".
> It looks excellent and I think one would really suit my Phantom Black TT.


If you've replaced the headlight bulbs before then it won't be much more difficult to do this upgrade. It took me two hours in total. This video is the best I've seen but bear in mind the cutting, etc is not needed with the grill I linked in here. 







Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzerbuilder

OBDeleven arrived today, Italian centre arm rest tomorrow. VW spare wheel and centre tool rack is in the garage waiting fitting and 2nd hand parking sensor loom and module are in the ebay basket. The LHS parcel shelf bracket and parcel shelf have been fitted and its first service, bought by me is due tomorrow. Not too bad for just over four weeks having the car. (DTTW) 🤣


----------



## Steviejones133

Rather odd, this is what I bought today….baby stuff sterilising guff










It is brilliant stuff when used to remove any mould or algae or green spots from soft tops, so gave the old rag top a good shampooing before Milton, another clean, more Milton and another clean wash rinse…all ready for protection again tomorrow


----------



## suzannec

New battery in the key fob. What a boring job I picked!


----------



## delmar.atlas

atlasdelmar on TikTok


#ea888 #audi #pcv #catchcanremoval




www.tiktok.com





Removed the CTS turbo PCV delete plate, and installed the ECS OEM+ PCV oil/air separator on with the OEM I/M hose. Car sounded better with it on than off. 

Waiting on the Turbo to add the ECS tuning AN fittings and hoses to the Racingline catch can. 
Removed the Racingline catch can because the motor mount would be swapped for the CTS OEM+ 60-Duromount motor mount.

Will post pictures of new setup once the turbo has arrived.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Just one more tool I will probably never use but want one because there's still room in my tool box! Gedore, BGS and Hazet all make a similar device and you can find them on Amazon. For more information on what this is and how it works, click *here*.


----------



## wsantos

Arriving today! Bought it to keep an eye on the internals, intake valves, throttle body, inspect any oil leak, that sort of thing. 

Wireless Inspection Camera, Depstech Endoscope Premium IP67 Waterproof WiFi Borescope Endoscope 1200P HD Snake Camera for Android and IOS Smartphone, iPhone, Samsung, Tablet - Black(11.5FT https://smile.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01NBFTAHE/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_9G0BM86TR6CTGKQQZ8EX









Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## L9XSS

A Haldex Service (booked in for next week)👍


----------



## andy mac

This lot arrived the other day:
Stihl RE120, snow foam cannon, two buckets with grit guards, large microfibre drying towels, Meguier's lambs wool wash mitt and some small detailing brushes (in the bucket). I'm waiting for a delivery of snow foam and shampoo and a dry day to try it all out.


----------



## ActualWinners

Just dropped mine at the bodyshop this morning. Front end respray, some general TLC for a few scuffs and scratches (prior to my ownership), and a flat and polish. Looking forward to seeing how it looks at the end of the week.


----------



## delmar.atlas

wsantos said:


> Arriving today! Bought it to keep an eye on the internals, intake valves, throttle body, inspect any oil leak, that sort of thing.
> 
> Wireless Inspection Camera, Depstech Endoscope Premium IP67 Waterproof WiFi Borescope Endoscope 1200P HD Snake Camera for Android and IOS Smartphone, iPhone, Samsung, Tablet - Black(11.5FT https://smile.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01NBFTAHE/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_9G0BM86TR6CTGKQQZ8EX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


Let us know how it works.


----------



## darrylmg

New batteries for the used siren I bought off ebay a couple of weeks back.
The cellpack.co.uk ones that SJP found are no longer available so bought these and I will need to do some soldering to get those connectors off and get them connected to the old ones.


----------



## Hoggy

darrylmg said:


> New batteries for the used siren I bought off ebay a couple of weeks back.
> The cellpack.co.uk ones that SJP found are no longer available so bought these and I will need to do some soldering to get those connectors off and get them connected to the old ones.
> 
> View attachment 486376


Hi, As long as the PCB is O.K. they will work fine. Repaired mine using those years ago.
Hoggy.


----------



## wsantos

delmar.atlas said:


> Let us know how it works.


It works great, very easy to use. You download the app, connect through the WiFi signal generated by the Borescope and that's it. Plenty of options on the app to change resolution, take photos and record videos. Works on phone and tablet (Android in my case) It's a sturdy unit and great value at £30. You get 3 attachments (mirror, hook and magnet). 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## IPG3.6

darrylmg said:


> New batteries for the used siren I bought off ebay a couple of weeks back.
> The cellpack.co.uk ones that SJP found are no longer available so bought these and I will need to do some soldering to get those connectors off and get them connected to the old ones.
> 
> View attachment 486376


what's the link for these? good to always have a backup


----------



## MarkTheShark

darrylmg said:


> New batteries for the used siren I bought off ebay a couple of weeks back.
> The cellpack.co.uk ones that SJP found are no longer available so bought these and I will need to do some soldering to get those connectors off and get them connected to the old ones.
> 
> View attachment 486376


If you are talking about those legs they aren't soldered they are spot welded. If you introduce a hot soldering iron to those you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## darrylmg

IPG3.6 said:


> what's the link for these? good to always have a backup


Seller is: vartabatteries.








VARTA 3/V150H / V150H Ni-MH 3.6V 150mAh Rechargeable 3 Pin Mempac Cell Battery | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VARTA 3/V150H / V150H Ni-MH 3.6V 150mAh Rechargeable 3 Pin Mempac Cell Battery at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## darrylmg

MarkTheShark said:


> If you are talking about those legs they aren't soldered they are spot welded. If you introduce a hot soldering iron to those you're gonna have a bad time.


Hmm you'renot wrong there. I can just pull them off if they're going to be difficult. 
There are two on the +ve and one on the -ve and they're in the wrong plane also.
I just know it's going to be one of those seemingly simple jobs that turns into a 3 hour swearfest.
One guy on FB said he just connected them with regular wiring to the board and mounted them external to the whole case so he could change them again in the future. Doable.


----------



## TT'sRevenge

IPG3.6 said:


> what's the link for these? *good to always have a backup*


I see what you did there!


----------



## darrylmg

TT'sRevenge said:


> I see what you did there!


You guys 🙄. No faith. 
They're on and working 🤗. Not pretty, like they've been in a horrific accident, but working. I've got step by step pics which I wil put on the original thread.
In the end my method is similar to the one in the KB, except I leave the connectors attached to the board. If anyone needs a any solder work doing... ...don't call me! 😳


----------



## Berazu

does anyone have recommendations for apple magsafe phone holders+chargers?


----------



## IPG3.6

I had an indicator light go out so i decided to look into LED's. Instead of replacing the indicator for an LED i decided to shift the reverse bulb's halogen over to the indicator's spot then installed these in the reverse light position.









Listed as "2x AUXITO T15 921 W16W CANBUS LED Reverse Wedge Light Bulb Globe 6500K AU" in ebay/aliexpress etc.

So far no errors which is a good start!


----------



## DustinC

Just purchased this RamAir 2.0 TFSI Audi TT 8J Performance Intake Kit... It arrives Monday. 









2.0 TFSI Audi TT 8J Performance Intake Kit


Ramair Filters specialise in air filters, induction kits and more for both the automotive enthusiast and also large motorsport brands. Shop with us today.




ramair-filters.co.uk


----------



## darrylmg

Just bought more of these bad boys:










FFS whoever changed the front speakers in my car used some sort of rubber coated nut which does not come off nicely at all.
Thought I would only need a couple of these VAG plastic nut things, but it turns out I need 6 as all of them on one door had these rubber special crap, plus two on the other door could be better.
I previously got 2 from LLL for £1.50 odd, and they have a handling fee of £2.99 plus delivery fee and they take absolutely ages to arrive. 
This time I bought a pack of 50 (yes fifty!), for £6 plus £2.60 delivery from a random company that had the same part number.
Plastic parts are an absolute ripoff!
I'll be flogging some off on ebay shortly.
Maybe we should have a "_What did you sell today..._" thread.


----------



## EGZ

DustinC said:


> Just purchased this RamAir 2.0 TFSI Audi TT 8J Performance Intake Kit... It arrives Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.0 TFSI Audi TT 8J Performance Intake Kit
> 
> 
> Ramair Filters specialise in air filters, induction kits and more for both the automotive enthusiast and also large motorsport brands. Shop with us today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramair-filters.co.uk


same, but the 2.0 TFSI FWD cesa variant. comes this coming week!


----------



## EGZ

personalised plate, android head unit, error free led reg lights, error free foglight led, interior led, redline si-1 system cleaner, scorpion decat, ramair intake, forge blow off adapter, bluefin remap. 
also those auxito reverse led lights mentioned above just now lol.

now broke. no petrol money to drive it.


----------



## Panzerbuilder

darrylmg said:


> Just bought more of these bad boys:
> 
> View attachment 486537
> 
> 
> FFS whoever changed the front speakers in my car used some sort of rubber coated nut which does not come off nicely at all.
> Thought I would only need a couple of these VAG plastic nut things, but it turns out I need 6 as all of them on one door had these rubber special crap, plus two on the other door could be better.
> I previously got 2 from LLL for £1.50 odd, and they have a handling fee of £2.99 plus delivery fee and they take absolutely ages to arrive.
> This time I bought a pack of 50 (yes fifty!), for £6 plus £2.60 delivery from a random company that had the same part number.
> Plastic parts are an absolute ripoff!
> I'll be flogging some off on ebay shortly.
> Maybe we should have a "_What did you sell today..._" thread.



I'll have a couple off you for my door speakers, a couple are worn and spinning.  8 off if still available. If you let me know how much they will be that would be great. (Postage to HU8)


----------



## L9XSS

Full Gen 4 Haldex service including filter/pump removal refit and oil. Completed at local Indy Fifeautotech in Thornton. Fife. Scotland. On a mk 2 TDI


----------



## delmar.atlas

The post office had these for me upon my return from a few days at sea.


----------



## MarkTheShark

HAHA I love the description Engine Brain Box. Are you sure it's not from a smart car?


----------



## Berazu

Berazu said:


> does anyone have recommendations for apple magsafe phone holders+chargers?


got myself the ESR HaloLock, nice proper magnet with charging capability even though it's not magsafe certified.


----------



## Steviejones133

Another rear light cluster arrived (first one I bought arrived with the corner busted off in the box so went back and another bought elsewhere) and has now been fitted. No more water sloshing around in the old one which I did try several things to resolve but alas the old lens was too far gone to fix. £200 later……


----------



## EGZ

IPG3.6 said:


> I had an indicator light go out so i decided to look into LED's. Instead of replacing the indicator for an LED i decided to shift the reverse bulb's halogen over to the indicator's spot then installed these in the reverse light position.
> 
> View attachment 486471
> 
> Listed as "2x AUXITO T15 921 W16W CANBUS LED Reverse Wedge Light Bulb Globe 6500K AU" in ebay/aliexpress etc.
> 
> So far no errors which is a good start!


just wanted to ask if you're getting any canbus errors for the reverse light with these? i bought the same ones after seeing your post and i keep getting canbus error so i just put them in the indicator light position which works fine. did you test it one side at a time or installed both then tested it? i only tested one side and got canbus error and didnt bother putting them on both sides to test it. maybe thats the issue? i got another set coming to match the indicators as they take two bulbs per indicator, maybe i should test both reverse lights together. i have to say though, they looked great turned on in the reverse light. stupid canbus!


----------



## MT-V6

Every bulbs is independent so what you have tried shouldn't affect anything

What age is your TT as there are 2 types of module which control the lights. Maybe that is the issue, as I know for certain the later modules are more fussy with number plate LEDs for example


----------



## EGZ

MT-V6 said:


> Every bulbs is independent so what you have tried shouldn't affect anything
> 
> What age is your TT as there are 2 types of module which control the lights. Maybe that is the issue, as I know for certain the later modules are more fussy with number plate LEDs for example


my one is a 2010 model (ea888 CESA). i know number plate lights are always a headache so i bought the ones that replace the whole module with extra resistor blocks (for number plate lights), rather than the bulb itself and they always do the job without errors.


----------



## EGZ

EGZ said:


> my one is a 2010 model (ea888 CESA). i know number plate lights are always a headache so i bought the ones that replace the whole module with extra resistor blocks (for number plate lights), rather than the bulb itself and they always do the job without errors.


i read somewhere that the canbus light check can be switched off for some of the bulbs with vcds. might check that out, i have vcds so dont mind exploring that avenue


----------



## MT-V6

You have a BCM so those reverse LEDs must be borderline compatible and the modules are slightly different

Yes number plates cam be coded but that was just an example


----------



## EGZ

MT-V6 said:


> You have a BCM so those reverse LEDs must be borderline compatible and the modules are slightly different
> 
> Yes number plates cam be coded but that was just an example


after doing a bit of reading, turns out that vcds only disables cold checks. when the engines on, the canbus kicks in again. my reg lights are ok though cos they got some fat block resistors attached to them dangling inside the boot lid lol. i just want some nice looking reverse lights and im happy. these filament bulbs look yellow ffs!


----------



## TT'sRevenge

IPG3.6 said:


> what's the link for these? good to always have a backup





TT'sRevenge said:


> I see what you did there!


Man I shouldn't have been making jokes about this. I woke up this morning to my TT's alarm going off...in the garage and while connected to a charger  So I know it's not the car battery and there was no one in the garage, lol. So.... Looks like I have this dreaded problem myself now and will have to source these cells.


----------



## IPG3.6

EGZ said:


> just wanted to ask if you're getting any canbus errors for the reverse light with these? i bought the same ones after seeing your post and i keep getting canbus error so i just put them in the indicator light position which works fine. did you test it one side at a time or installed both then tested it? i only tested one side and got canbus error and didnt bother putting them on both sides to test it. maybe thats the issue? i got another set coming to match the indicators as they take two bulbs per indicator, maybe i should test both reverse lights together. i have to say though, they looked great turned on in the reverse light. stupid canbus!


No errors and I've had these ok for about a week now... Have triggered reverse and nothing is wrong. 

I installed them at the same time. Then it takes a second to clear the previous error where mine was the blinker error so the indicators flashed fast for a couple of seconds then it returns to normal speed after the car could see all indicator bulbs are ok.

No issues when selecting reverse


----------



## EGZ

IPG3.6 said:


> No errors and I've had these ok for about a week now... Have triggered reverse and nothing is wrong.
> 
> I installed them at the same time. Then it takes a second to clear the previous error where mine was the blinker error so the indicators flashed fast for a couple of seconds then it returns to normal speed after the car could see all indicator bulbs are ok.
> 
> No issues when selecting reverse


That’s so weird that I get no errors for indicators, but get errors for reverse. I’m gonna install both sides and see if that changes anything. I ordered some resistors too to see if I can install them somehow in parallel with the reverse bulb and get rid of the canbus error.


----------



## Rufflesj

EGZ said:


> after doing a bit of reading, turns out that vcds only disables cold checks. when the engines on, the canbus kicks in again. my reg lights are ok though cos they got some fat block resistors attached to them dangling inside the boot lid lol. i just want some nice looking reverse lights and im happy. these filament bulbs look yellow ffs!


I've recently been upgrading mine and found that the sidelights threw an error but the lic plate LEDs are fine, therefore not sure if the licence plate bulbs are on the canbus system? mine is an '08 TFSI


----------



## MT-V6

Yes they are, not canbus but PWM system

As I mentioned above the early modules are less sensitive than the later ones, ~2009 was the changeover


----------



## TT'sRevenge

MT-V6 said:


> Yes they are, not canbus but PWM system


LOL yeah I never understood the nonsense where everyone uses the term "Canbus" when it comes to LED lights. Light bulbs like these do not have data chips in them that communicate on CAN lol. If they did it would cost you like $200 to replace a single bulb, even an incandescent one 

The only thing that's on the CAN bus here is the module(s) that are responsible for powering and monitoring the bulbs. When you put a bulb on there that doesn't have enough resistance, the systems tend to think the bulb is out and then you'll have the bulb out warning. Adding resistors just stops the module(s) from thinking any bulb is out. That's all there is to it, there's no "Canbus" involved other than how the modules communicate with each other in the car.

I'm not sure how anyone could think a simple _bulb_ is communicating with the car on CAN bus such that you'd need some "Canbus" LED when replacing them. I tend not to bother pointing this out because the term and thinking is used nearly universally for some reason.


----------



## EGZ

TT'sRevenge said:


> LOL yeah I never understood the nonsense where everyone uses the term "Canbus" when it comes to LED lights. Light bulbs like these do not have data chips in them that communicate on CAN lol. If they did it would cost you like $200 to replace a single bulb, even an incandescent one
> 
> The only thing that's on the CAN bus here is the module(s) that are responsible for powering and monitoring the bulbs. When you put a bulb on there that doesn't have enough resistance, the systems tend to think the bulb is out and then you'll have the bulb out warning. Adding resistors just stops the module(s) from thinking any bulb is out. That's all there is to it, there's no "Canbus" involved other than how the modules communicate with each other in the car.
> 
> I'm not sure how anyone could think a simple _bulb_ is communicating with the car on CAN bus such that you'd need some "Canbus" LED when replacing them. I tend not to bother pointing this out because the term and thinking is used nearly universally for some reason.


i bet it came from ebay lol. i remember typing error free led and all that comes up is canbus error free led from china loool. now its everywhere!


----------



## TT'sRevenge

IPG3.6 said:


> what's the link for these? good to always have a backup





darrylmg said:


> Hmm you'renot wrong there. I can just pull them off if they're going to be difficult.
> There are two on the +ve and one on the -ve and they're in the wrong plane also.
> I just know it's going to be one of those seemingly simple jobs that turns into a 3 hour swearfest.
> One guy on FB said he just connected them with regular wiring to the board and mounted them external to the whole case so he could change them again in the future. Doable.





darrylmg said:


> You guys 🙄. No faith.
> They're on and working 🤗. Not pretty, like they've been in a horrific accident, but working. I've got step by step pics which I wil put on the original thread.
> In the end my method is similar to the one in the KB, except I leave the connectors attached to the board. If anyone needs a any solder work doing... ...don't call me! 😳


So seems like that UK seller listed earlier don't ship to Canada but I did find both some UK sources and Canadian ones, as well as Aliexpress (lol) where it seems two of these can be bought for around $30-40 CAD incl. shipping, so that's not terrible.

I noticed there are two types--the types with the plastic ring around each 3-cell pack (as shown in the picture before--these seem to be called "mempac") and then the ones that just have the more generic heatshrink on them. These seem to be what the originals are, so I don't think it matters which you use?

However, now that we're talking about connecting them via wiring to the board and having an external battery placement... What's stopping us from using, I dunno, 6x AAAA (quadruple-A) NiMHs in a battery holder and wiring those up to the module and then make a little sealed/weatherproof box for them and stick somewhere under the hood where they can be [more] easily accessed if needed later? 

AAAs would be too much capacity I think--those are 600-800mAh depending on the type. But AAAA NiMH cells look to be 400mAh. Now that's still over 2x what the tiny PCB-mount V150H ones are (and I have a feeling the 400 is overrated), but presumably the module should still be able to charge them albeit quite slowly. Do we know if the module just charges the batteries using standard NiMH -dV charge cutoff/detection? 

It looks like Digikey sells 2-cell AAAA holders, could use three of those together. Then just need to figure out a way to enclose/package the thing--too bad I don't have access to a 3D printer to make some sort of box...

Edit: Even better, I found there's a Vtech cordless phone that uses a 2x AAAA pack and these would therefore be already in little wrapped/wired packs--two packs sell for less than $15 CAD. Much better than having to get battery holders and all that. Am I on to something here or am I just talking crazytalk? lol


----------



## darrylmg

TT'sRevenge said:


> So seems like that UK seller listed earlier don't ship to Canada but I did find both some UK sources and Canadian ones, as well as Aliexpress (lol) where it seems two of these can be bought for around $30-40 CAD incl. shipping, so that's not terrible.
> 
> I noticed there are two types--the types with the plastic ring around each 3-cell pack (as shown in the picture before--these seem to be called "mempac") and then the ones that just have the more generic heatshrink on them. These seem to be what the originals are, so I don't think it matters which you use?
> 
> However, now that we're talking about connecting them via wiring to the board and having an external battery placement... What's stopping us from using, I dunno, 6x AAAA (quadruple-A) NiMHs in a battery holder and wiring those up to the module and then make a little sealed/weatherproof box for them and stick somewhere under the hood where they can be [more] easily accessed if needed later?
> 
> AAAs would be too much capacity I think--those are 600-800mAh depending on the type. But AAAA NiMH cells look to be 400mAh. Now that's still over 2x what the tiny PCB-mount V150H ones are (and I have a feeling the 400 is overrated), but presumably the module should still be able to charge them albeit quite slowly. Do we know if the module just charges the batteries using standard NiMH -dV charge cutoff/detection?
> 
> It looks like Digikey sells 2-cell AAAA holders, could use three of those together. Then just need to figure out a way to enclose/package the thing--too bad I don't have access to a 3D printer to make some sort of box...
> 
> Edit: Even better, I found there's a Vtech cordless phone that uses a 2x AAAA pack and these would therefore be already in little wrapped/wired packs--two packs sell for less than $15 CAD. Much better than having to get battery holders and all that. Am I on to something here or am I just talking crazytalk? lol


I mentioned in my thread that someone on Facebook has installed an external (to the siren unit) battery pack.
Whilst possible, I decided that minimum effort meant just replacing the batteries. 
It's already a big job getting the unit out of the car and opened. 
Once the batteries are replaced you should be good for 10 years 🤞

Did you also notice that the originals are actually only 140mAh, whereas the new mempac ones I got are 150mAh.
I could not find 140mAh.
Just equates to a longer duration for the alarm siren when either disconnected from the main car battery or when main battery is dead.
I would be wary of having much bigger mAh because that charge has to come from your main battery. 
I would guess that VAG looked at all of this and came up with the best combination? 
Will bigger batteries last 10 years if they don't get fully charged regularly?
Will the drain on your main battery be sustainable if you do a lot of short trips?

When hooked up to the siren unit, my batteries initially had 7.1v and this dropped off to 2v after 3 days without being connected to the car. So the unit does drain those batteries pretty quickly when not connected. I don't know if the unit goes into a deeper sleep when on the CAN.
In the end, so long as the voltage is good, I think you're going to be fine, but in my uninformed opinion, stick with what works.

Let us know how you get on. Especially if you do something slightly different.


----------



## Steviejones133

Bought an MOT. £45 no advisories. 15yr old TT. Bargain 😉


----------



## Rufflesj

LED sidelights that actually work and don't throw a code, at last! Also, white fog light bulbs.


----------



## Jezzie

Rufflesj said:


> LED sidelights that actually work and don't throw a code


Front or rear?


----------



## EGZ

rear reverse leds with resistors which finally work (light bulb errors without resisitors even though they are supposedly "error free"). its those auxito leds mentioned earlier in this post.
and my 19's should be coming today! woohoo! need to sell the 18's to get some money back lol.


----------



## Rufflesj

Jezzie said:


> Front or rear?


Front


----------



## Jezzie

Rufflesj said:


> Front


Shame!


----------



## delmar.atlas

INTRO NEW #HPA #K04 #HYBRIDTURBO #audi #audiclub #ea888

#HPA K04 HYBRID TURBO arrives in Halifax NS






A proper writeup will be posted at thevlog.ca 

Best.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Audizine Forum mobile app


----------



## MarkTheShark

I just bought a pipercross panel filter for only £19 on ebay for a try. Also some triple square long drivers.Gonna do these with the cam follower this weekend if poss.


----------



## Patricketxx

delmar.atlas said:


> INTRO NEW #HPA #K04 #HYBRIDTURBO #audi #audiclub #ea888
> 
> #HPA K04 HYBRID TURBO arrives in Halifax NS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A proper writeup will be posted at thevlog.ca
> 
> Best.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Audizine Forum mobile app


 Sick beat too


----------



## Rufflesj

Jezzie said:


> Shame!


Got mine from a company called LedPerf, they seem to be true to their word unlike the two ebay sellers that sold me crappy LEDs.


----------



## Rufflesj

MarkTheShark said:


> I just bought a pipercross panel filter for only £19 on ebay for a try. Also some triple square long drivers.Gonna do these with the cam follower this weekend if poss.


Have you a link for the panel filter mate? Replacing mine, may as well go aftermarket at that price. Cheers.


----------



## MarkTheShark

Rufflesj said:


> Have you a link for the panel filter mate? Replacing mine, may as well go aftermarket at that price. Cheers.











Pipercross PP1624 Performance Air Filter Fit Cupra R GTI Octavia VRS K&N 33-2888 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pipercross PP1624 Performance Air Filter Fit Cupra R GTI Octavia VRS K&N 33-2888 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Rufflesj

MarkTheShark said:


> Pipercross PP1624 Performance Air Filter Fit Cupra R GTI Octavia VRS K&N 33-2888 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pipercross PP1624 Performance Air Filter Fit Cupra R GTI Octavia VRS K&N 33-2888 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Typical, doesn't post to IRE


----------



## Jezzie

Rufflesj said:


> Got mine from a company called LedPerf, they seem to be true to their word unlike the two ebay sellers that sold me crappy LEDs.


I bought cool-temp halogen 21w for the front DRLs from Ledperf. Look like led. Which partno did you buy for the tail/brake? (PS got an email from them today, they have a sale on)


----------



## delmar.atlas

This purchase wasn't exactly how I had intended it to be, but the shop did it in good faith thinking I would rather have the same or better replacement parts.

So the spark plugs and coils were replaced.


----------



## Steviejones133

Bought a bottle of black nail varnish……..










Then set about a minor “renovation” of my rear Quattro badge - quick clean with autosol, wash, masked off and black nail varnish daubed all over the badge and excess wiped off quickly before it dried.

All in all, looks much better with the lettering back to black vs being patchy and faded 😁 didn’t need to do the front as I fitted a new one a while ago as it was missing in action when I bought the car….


----------



## Rufflesj

Jezzie said:


> I bought cool-temp halogen 21w for the front DRLs from Ledperf. Look like led. Which partno did you buy for the tail/brake? (PS got an email from them today, they have a sale on)


Only thing I did at the rear was number plate bulbs


----------



## wsantos

Got me a Lake Country Black finishing pad for the TT annual light polish session. Used in conjunction with Sonax Perfect Finish and my Sealey cordless DA. 6 hours job including prep wash, etc. Saved myself about £500. Fitted a new TT emblem too as the chrome in the original cracked at one of the corners. Found a new and original Audi one on eBay for £20.


----------



## Nidana

I got some Gtechniq C4 trim restorer which seems to do really well on the kick plates I sent away. Was going to do some other parts today but the weather went and put a stop to it. Only time will tell how well it holds up.


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Steviejones133 said:


> Bought a bottle of black nail varnish……..
> 
> Then set about a minor “renovation” of my rear Quattro badge - quick clean with autosol, wash, masked off and black nail varnish daubed all over the badge and excess wiped off quickly before it dried.
> 
> All in all, looks much better with the lettering back to black vs being patchy and faded 😁 didn’t need to do the front as I fitted a new one a while ago as it was missing in action when I bought the car….


Wow, I'd never have thought to use nail polish to paint badges. I wonder if this works to turn chrome badges gloss black? Or would it just come off? Maybe if sanding the badges lightly it'd help...


----------



## Steviejones133

To be honest, I only wanted to put the recessed lettering “back to black” but I don’t see any reason why you couldn’t use it to make gloss badges. The only trouble with nail varnish is it’s cure time - it dries rapidly, so if you were working on a large area, you may end up with brush marks etc.

As for how long it lasts, anyones guess on a car. A keyed base with maybe 1000 grit wet and dry would help it to stick. A top coating of clear lacquer would undoubtedly help, such as the clear lacquer I used when I repainted my alloy wheel centre caps and nut covers - heavy duty PU clear coat.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I've used *Testors* model paint to fill in badges in the past and its held up pretty well.


----------



## quaTTro69

I don’t know if is this hijacking the thread, but downs anyone have a suggestion for an Andriod Auto headunit that supports Bose? I bought a “plug and play” headunit off Alibaba, but it doesn’t support the Bose coaxial. Thanks, specifically I am looking at the one pictured below.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

quaTTro69 said:


> I don’t know if is this hijacking the thread, but downs anyone have a suggestion for an Andriod Auto headunit that supports Bose? I bought a “plug and play” headunit off Alibaba, but it doesn’t support the Bose coaxial. Thanks, specifically I am looking at the one pictured below.


Suggest trying the 'ultimate head unit review' or similar thread - the admin team might move this - As I recall it's more about the connectors - look up 'Connects2' supporting Bose - By co-axial do you mean the RCA/phono plugs for a line out level output? In which case you'll definitely be able to get a connector set. 

There are a few Youtube vids on fitting & reviews which will show you about the connector sets.


----------



## Steviejones133

A few more bits landed today, namely a new coolant tank & cap and windscreen washer bottle cap which will now all match in black. The washer bottle cap is likely to be the closest thing I’ll ever get to owning a Lamborghini though 😂


----------



## MT-V6

That coolant reservoir will certainly freshen up the engine bay


----------



## MarkTheShark

I went with OBDELEVEN PRO as I couldn't get any info on autel and how well they work on a VAG. Didn't want to as I see people on here having problems with it but that seems to be coding stuff mostly. Currently £90 with delivery cost.


----------



## Stew7273

Rufflesj said:


> LED sidelights that actually work and don't throw a code, at last! Also, white fog light bulbs.


Do you have a link for these?
Thanks


----------



## Rufflesj

Stew7273 said:


> Do you have a link for these?
> Thanks


Ignore the .ie they're actually a French company and have lightening fast delivery









LedPerf : #1 for car and motorcycle LED lighting


Online sale of LED bulb packs for car or motorcycle, all brands, for headlight, sidelight, licence plate, passenger compartment and meter. Assembly instructions, Secure payment, 48-hour delivery.




www.ledperf.ie


----------



## Stew7273

Rufflesj said:


> Ignore the .ie they're actually a French company and have lightening fast delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LedPerf : #1 for car and motorcycle LED lighting
> 
> 
> Online sale of LED bulb packs for car or motorcycle, all brands, for headlight, sidelight, licence plate, passenger compartment and meter. Assembly instructions, Secure payment, 48-hour delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ledperf.ie


Thanks, been looking to upgrade these since I bought the car and can’t afford the £500 headlight upgrade. Have you changed your headlight bulbs?


----------



## Rufflesj

Stew7273 said:


> Thanks, been looking to upgrade these since I bought the car and can’t afford the £500 headlight upgrade. Have you changed your headlight bulbs?


Not as yet, trying to decide whether to put HIDs in or not but then I rem how pissed off I get when I'm blinded by non-standard retrofits on other cars, will prob just put 'white' effect halogens in as I like the difference they made to my fogs.


----------



## delmar.atlas

Well my wife flipped out on me when I said I was going to take the TT to the body shop to touch some stone chips, as well as having the badges and other emblems removed to make sure I wouldn't damage the paint. (I don't own a heat gun nor the chemicals they use to get the glue off the paint without damaging the clear coat). 

She wasn't having it. I can't modify my car anymore or else I'll be in big trouble. I was allowed only one exterior modification after having a sit down with her. The truth is, she has a point. The car wont be racing this year and still needs a lot of work done to it, therefore cosmetic things shouldn't be a concern for me.

Soooo, I did the next best thing I could think of to flex a unique OEM+ style without trying to copy the TTRS look.

I'll post pictures once it's arrived.

Here's the only exterior modification I'll be doing on the TT for the foreseeable future.








All silver (with a chrome trim) honeycomb front grill. This should visually play well with the hyper silver wheels.

Thoughts comments?


----------



## chrisTTian

Not today, but last week I treated my manual TTS to factory cruise-control and am very pleased with it! My first experience of the guys at Hazzy Dayz and it was a very positive one


----------



## TT'sRevenge

chrisTTian said:


> Not today, but last week I treated my manual TTS to factory cruise-control and am very pleased with it! My first experience of the guys at Hazzy Dayz and it was a very positive one


I'm still surprised this was an "option" in UK--cruise was standard here even on the most base edition of the A3 I think. Of course we didn't get a lot of little things that were options over there either.

Anyway I didn't buy this stuff today but was collected over some time. Finally starting on all this tomorrow I think! Magride refresh, stereo, grille.









Have to figure out changing the RS badge to an S one, and a proper mounting for the LP. Also gotta fabricate something to get the 7" speaker to fit on the 8" rings. Not sure I'm going to use the third amp, probably not as I was able to obtain Hertz passive xovers and MP25.3 tweeters (not pictured).


----------



## Rufflesj

Not the biggest purchase but the centre section of my fob kept dropping out, only a matter of time before it got lost so I got one of these gel type sleeves. Actually looks great and makes the fob a lot more modern looking 👍


----------



## wsantos

New diverter valve and DV+ to take care of undesired flutter. Car feels even better with more useful boost and less lag. 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidana

Got some Glaco glass compound & ultra to try out having seen it recently on some youtube channels. In the past, I used Rainx along with Rainx washer fluid and silicone wiper blades that I have been happy with as rain just beaded away so wipers never really needed to be used. Now I have OEM Audi wipers fitted thought it was a long time due to retreating again so looking forward to the results now we have had our 2 days of sunshine for the year.
I also got a VR6 head gasket key ring for the bling factor.


----------



## Wolvez

Nidana said:


> Got some Glaco glass compound & ultra to try out having seen it recently on some youtube channels. In the past, I used Rainx along with Rainx washer fluid and silicone wiper blades that I have been happy with as rain just beaded away so wipers never really needed to be used.


The biggest problem when using those product is when raining very hard. The wiper blade is completely useless. It's very splipery. It makes the wiper blade float like there's no tension on the spring. The most annoying of all once you applied it on the glass, it's very difficult to remove. 

I found a good trick to see clearly when raining very heavy and visibility is almost zero. Use the phone's camera. Don't know why but it can clearly see the vehicle in front of you just like it's not raining.


----------



## Steviejones133

Didn’t really buy anything much apart from petrol at a cost of £100 to fill up 🤬 so thought I’d post up a pic to cheer me up. There should be a sub forum of “post a pic of your car”


----------



## Robtaylors

Steviejones133 said:


> Not so much as what I bought today, but a week or so ago. Autoglym ultra high definition wax. When I got her august last year, I did a somewhat quick detail to get rid of the majority of swirling etc but the weather got the better of me before I could do a full detail as I would have liked.
> 
> With the UK weather being glorious (for detailing) over the last week, I’ve spent a good few days working on the paint as follows
> 
> Bilt Hamber snow foam wash, dry, korrosol fallout remover, rinse, wash, dry.
> Bilt Hamber clay with auto wash as lubricant, rinse, wash, dry.
> Dual action machine polish with white chemical guys hexlogic white pads & menzerna super finish 3500, rinse, wash, dry.
> Dual action machine polish with white chemical guys hexlogic pads & menzerna super finish plus 3800, rinse, wash, dry.
> Pre-wax cleanser/glaze applied by dual action machine polisher with black chemical guys quantum hexlogic pads and Prima Amigo.
> 1 coat of Autoglym UHD wax applied and buffed off by hand.
> 
> Petrol Blue paint seems to not have many fans but I love the way it looks completely different in different lighting and angles as can be seen in the last pic.
> 
> Another coat to be applied tomorrow but results below on my metallic/pearl petrol blue paint 😁 excuse the rims and lack of tyre dressing, never enough hours in the day!
> 
> View attachment 485116
> 
> View attachment 485118
> 
> View attachment 485119
> 
> View attachment 485117
> 
> View attachment 485114
> 
> View attachment 485115
> 
> View attachment 485111
> 
> View attachment 485113
> 
> View attachment 485112
> 
> View attachment 485121


Never seen a TT in this colour before is it a special order colour ?


----------



## Steviejones133

Robtaylors said:


> Never seen a TT in this colour before is it a special order colour ?


Not sure if it was “special order” as such, couldn’t find info on it but it’s pearlescent “petrol blue”……


----------



## Robtaylors

Steviejones133 said:


> Not sure if it was “special order” as such, couldn’t find info on it but it’s pearlescent “petrol blue”……


Nice colour any how 👍👌


----------



## Patricketxx

Steviejones133 said:


> Bought a bottle of black nail varnish……..


Wait whaaat?!?! I had no idea you could do this with nail varnish........ omg the things you learn


----------



## Steviejones133

Patricketxx said:


> Wait whaaat?!?! I had no idea you could do this with nail varnish........ omg the things you learn


Haha, yeah….the weird things you can turn your hand to are quite random. Does the job nicely though!


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Steviejones133 said:


> Not sure if it was “special order” as such, couldn’t find info on it but it’s pearlescent “petrol blue”……


I think the other guy on here Rustbuckets has the same colour right? So probably not special order (which would mean Exclusive option) but still pretty rare. Never seen a TT IRL in that colour but then again TTs are very rare over here to begin with. I think UK market was the biggest seller for the TT? Would be interesting if you could find out from Audi just how many were produced in that colour.

Apparently a Sprint Blue 8P A3 is very rare in the US--someone posted on Vortex the other day that it was only produced in US for MY08 and somehow he was able to determine there were only 32 sold or something  Not sure if true but seems a pretty specific # to throw out there. I mentioned I have a Canadian market Competition Pkg (only available in Sprint Blue or Misano Red) in Sprint, MY13, which is still "rare" but I have no idea how many were produced. I never thought it was really that rare but apparently it's more rare than I thought. At least over here. I think over in Europe there's tons of 8P S3s in Sprint Blue (we never got that gen S3 here)...

I mean no one pays attention to these little things except us enthusiasts, but it's neat to hear about/see.


----------



## andy mac

Steviejones133 said:


> ...There should be a sub forum of “post a pic of your car”...


There is one 








Show us your Mk2 TT


go on then :roll: spose it would be rude not to :)




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Panzerbuilder

Again not a buy but retrofit last week. I am now the proud owner of a TT with rear parking sensors.  Bit of a numpty moment with the piggy back fuses but once I realised my oversight everything dropped into place. Although I didn't have to update "475 modules - Enable '10 - Park/Steer Assist". Thanks for the step by step process. It really helped.


----------



## Nidana

Panzerbuilder said:


> Again not a buy but retrofit last week. I am now the proud owner of a TT with rear parking sensors.  Bit of a numpty moment with the piggy back fuses but once I realised my oversight everything dropped into place. Although I didn't have to update "475 modules - Enable '10 - Park/Steer Assist". Thanks for the step by step process. It really helped.


Unrelated but from time to time I am confident I drive by yours and must say the trees and their residents must drive you mad some days.


----------



## Panzerbuilder

Hi Nid, I guess you are in KUH. Laburnum is a bit of a race track but I've been working from home for 2 years now so do not get out much.  The car has had a wash 3 time one week, but it does depend on the parking space. There are only a couple of 'ideal' (BirdSh!tless) ones near us.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

That time finally came - 15 years and 119,000-km later I now have brand new rotors and pads on all four corners. Sweeeeet! Believe it or not, this is the first brake job EVER and the mechanic said the pads and rotors (factory fitted OEM) despite some heavy wear, were still in relatively good shape. 

Unfortunately the shops' brake fluid flush machine was down, so they're going to call when it's back on line and I'll get new brake fluid too. Just in time for summer!


----------



## MT-V6

That sounds quite feasible for the discs, mine were similar-ish I think, but the pads 😲 or do you mean in your ownership?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Lifetime of the vehicle. I bought it with 18,000 km on the clock.


----------



## freakyeke

Friday - fitted new rear discs and pads and both handbrake cables. Today got my wheels back from a refurb. Also gave the car a little polish. A beautiful colour, Deep Sea blue in the sunlight 👍🏻


----------



## Steviejones133

The other day, I bought an iPad screen protector……….

Yesterday was spent removing the RNSE, refurbishing the screen and applying said screen protector. Followed SJP’s guide below and I know have a screen which looks 100% brand new with zero marks! - surprised myself with the application of the cut down screen protector - no bubbles or dust under it!!









How To: RNS-E Screen Anti-Glare Coating Removal &amp...


For those of you suffering from the unsightly look of the fading or scratched anti-glare coating on your RNS-E screen, here's one solution to the problem. Simply polish away the anti-glare coating and install a smart-device anti-glare screen protector. The following link will provide you with...




www.ttforum.co.uk






















Whilst the RNSE was out, it was an ideal opportunity to replace my knackered looking centre console trim and ashtray lid with the ones I bought from eBay a few months back. Bit of a pig of a job - there’s a bolt behind the climate controls securing the ashtray which is supposedly accessed by removing the climate control unit, mine wasn’t for budging and I didn’t want to break it.

Ended up using a small extension & 8mm socket dropped down the back of the climate controls to undo and remove it little turn by little turn…..not a job for big hands really as it was extremely fiddly. A tip for anyone who wants to do this - don’t try and remove the bolt completely as it will be a swine trying to reinstall it blindly on the end of a socket extension bar….it’s best left undone and in situ as the ashtray drops down and away at the back for removal and the bolt stays in its hole, reinstalling it, just get the socket on the head before pushing the ashtray back up at the rear and the bolt should locate itself with the thread on the ashtray…and THEN tighten it up. How do I know this? - well, I lost track of the number of times the bolt fell out of my socket trying it the other way around and I had to remove the ashtray several times to recover the sodding dropped bolt 🤬

All in all, well worth the effort in comparison:

























Old ones - previous owner went “badge-tastic” which I hated. Just because you’ve got a spare sticker doesn’t mean you have to slap it somewhere 🙄


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Steviejones133 said:


> The other day, I bought an iPad screen protector……….
> 
> Yesterday was spent removing the RNSE, refurbishing the screen and applying said screen protector. Followed SJP’s guide below and I know have a screen which looks 100% brand new with zero marks! - surprised myself with the application of the cut down screen protector - no bubbles or dust under it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How To: RNS-E Screen Anti-Glare Coating Removal &amp...
> 
> 
> For those of you suffering from the unsightly look of the fading or scratched anti-glare coating on your RNS-E screen, here's one solution to the problem. Simply polish away the anti-glare coating and install a smart-device anti-glare screen protector. The following link will provide you with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ttforum.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 488720
> 
> View attachment 488719


Good work. Yeah I def. will be doing this soon--once the car comes back from PPF, I should be able to at least get _started_ on the stereo stuff. I'm gonna try to get an anti-glare protector to kind of restore the stock matte look though, if possible.

I've said this before but... Never made any sense to me why my RNS screen is mildly scratched up--it's not a touchscreen so what are/were people doing with these things? LOL. The crazy part is the rest of my interior is really good shape, so I don't get it. Both the RNS-E screen and, for some reason, the steering wheel Audi badge/logo are scratched up. My only guess is one of the POs always wore bracelets/jewelry or something. 2nd owner was a female so I'm going with that.

However I've seen RNS screens way worse than mine which is even more puzzling as to how they get like that...seemingly commonly. Like why would one ever touch the screen at all?!? 🙃

I also have to install my BT thingy (had it in there briefly for testing when I got it, but removed it) and install the pbbc firmware on it 😊


----------



## TT'sRevenge

SwissJetPilot said:


> That time finally came - 15 years and 119,000-km later I now have brand new rotors and pads on all four corners. Sweeeeet! Believe it or not, this is the first brake job EVER and the mechanic said the pads and rotors (factory fitted OEM) despite some heavy wear, were still in relatively good shape.
> 
> Unfortunately the shops' brake fluid flush machine was down, so they're going to call when it's back on line and I'll get new brake fluid too. Just in time for summer!





SwissJetPilot said:


> LIfetime of the vehicle. I bought it with 18,000 km on the clock.


If you're not crazy and hard on the brakes the transmissions in these vehicles really do help with brake life. Manual, well it's a manual. If you're good with downshifting you can really prolong your brakes. DSG is a manual at heart so it does the same only automatically. 

On my first A3 I think I had the 312 F/282 R brakes. Was a FWD but still heavier vehicle and much smaller brakes than the TT 3.2/S brakes. After the car was over 100k and on its way to 120k kms, the brakes still had lots on them, F & R. That car got written off in accident though, so never saw how far it would go.

Second A3 (quattro) had 312F / 272 R brakes (yep they "downgraded" the rears after a certain year). Even heavier vehicle...even smaller brakes. Had about 60k kms on it I think, when I upgraded the brakes all around. Front pads were like new at that point, lol. Rears still had plenty but seemed to be wearing faster than the front. Rotors were all starting to get a bit glazed though...

And this is all with pretty spirited driving...I'm just not a "brake jammer" like many people you see on the roads. That and the DSG really helps too as mentioned. Given I replaced the brakes on the TT when I got it and it isn't driven that much, I really don't foresee changing the brakes again for _many_ years--possibly will get rid of the car before that time comes.


----------



## delmar.atlas

Disappointed with my new grill. It arrived broken and I don't believe that it's repairable.


----------



## Wolvez

Can be repaired but why the hell will you do that? Unless the seller refund you 3/4 of what you paid.


----------



## delmar.atlas

Wolvez said:


> Can be repaired but why the hell will you do that? Unless the seller refund you 3/4 of what you paid.



I've asked the seller for a full refund. I'll look at buying another grill locally but I wanted the silver grill and not a completely black version. I was really looking forward to seeing the car with its new silver and chrome grill. I guess I'll have to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## swoop06

She had her wheels refurbed. Wheels are in Orbit Grey in a satin finish. Needs a good wash and wax though!


----------



## delmar.atlas

Took the TTRS badge off the grill and will be removing the license plate grill too. After a few days I thought it would be crazy for throwing this out after receiving a full refund. If I take it to a body shop and have them plastic weld the cracked part from behind the grill and to touch up the front afterwards I could have my grill in little downtime. It's probably cheaper and faster to do that then to purchase a brand new one and hope it doesn't get damaged during shipping.

Your thoughts?


----------



## delmar.atlas

I believe that I will be keeping it and taking it to a body shop for some plastic welding. A few body parts should be wrapped in silver to really give it a strong yet clean look.


----------



## FNChaos

Glad you didn't go black on black.


----------



## jacksosi

New Bosch windscreen wipers...always satisfying how much improvement is gained from a new set


----------



## DustinC

Installed some new NGK Spark Plugs and APR Coil Packs...










Link of all pics involving my spark plug and coil pack change below:








New Spark Plugs and APR Coil Packs


24 new items added to shared album




photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Nidana

New discs and pads for rear only to then find out I have a seized calliper so now waiting on that also.


----------



## norv675

GTS Black Tuning Box, Integrated Engineering Audi 8J TTS Cold Air Carbon Fibre Intake, 3.5" 200Cell Sports-Cat Downpipe from MD Developments, NGK R8 coil packs, NGK spark plugs, front and rear lights, with sweeping indicators. Also, bought H&R lowering springs APR big brake kit. As soon as i am back from i hols i will be fitting them all.


----------



## delmar.atlas

TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com














The Del Mar family on Instagram: "#facelift Audi TT< STAGE 3 software hardware & upgrade #audiquattro #audigramm #audiclub #audireality #auditt #audisport #powertotheground #tuning #performance #luxury #upgrade #support @hpamotorsports @atlas_del_mar @audiclubeasterncanada @audizine @audittonly @audizine @audiclubna @audiclubwc HPA HYBRID K04 Turbo HPA K04 software tune HPA RFD tune HPA 3' Downpipe with high-flow catalytic converter OEM resonator OEM Muffler 91 Octane fuel EA888.2 motor 8J Audi TT Quattro TFSI Get the best prices on HPA performance products & a free T-shirt when using this link https://www.hpamotorsports.com/discount/atlas"


The Del Mar family shared a post on Instagram: "#facelift Audi TT< STAGE 3 software hardware & upgrade #audiquattro #audigramm #audiclub #audireality #auditt #audisport #powertotheground #tuning #performance #luxury #upgrade #support @hpamotorsports @atlas_del_mar @audiclubeasterncanada...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Steviejones133

Bought a replacement high level brake light a while ago but finally got around to fitting it the other day. It wasn’t a genuine Audi one, but hey - it lights up and does the job at a fraction of the price.

A tip for anyone tackling this job - once you’ve removed the trunk trim cover etc, the two plastic securing bolts for the light, I found that removal was quite simple. It’s secured with an adhesive foam seal for waterproofing and the easiest way I found to free it up was to mask of all around the light to avoid any paintwork damage and have the spoiler up where applicable and to then take a credit card (preferably a card with no raised numbers) and simply go around the whole assembly pushing the card through the foam using a sawing kinda action.

I watched a YouTube video of a guy (sorry, Mr. Garage Tech) doing it and he made a right shambles of it making it look a lot harder than it is. Once you’ve released most of the foam, it pops right out and just needs a good clean up with IPA to remove the old guff before fixing the new one.






New one in place and working just fine


----------



## jacksosi

Steviejones133 said:


> Bought a replacement high level brake light a while ago but finally got around to fitting it the other day. It wasn’t a genuine Audi one, but hey - it lights up and does the job at a fraction of the price.
> 
> A tip for anyone tackling this job - once you’ve removed the trunk trim cover etc, the two plastic securing bolts for the light, I found that removal was quite simple. It’s secured with an adhesive foam seal for waterproofing and the easiest way I found to free it up was to mask of all around the light to avoid any paintwork damage and have the spoiler up where applicable and to then take a credit card (preferably a card with no raised numbers) and simply go around the whole assembly pushing the card through the foam using a sawing kinda action.
> 
> I watched a YouTube video of a guy (sorry, Mr. Garage Tech) doing it and he made a right shambles of it making it look a lot harder than it is. Once you’ve released most of the foam, it pops right out and just needs a good clean up with IPA to remove the old guff before fixing the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New one in place and working just fine
> 
> View attachment 489796



Nice work

I have one LED not working in that strip, any idea if one bulb can be changed or if the whole thing has to be done?

How much was the Audi vs your version if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *jacksosi* - Generally once an LED goes dead, that's it. Not saying it's impossible to repair it, but I think most people toss it in the bin and just replace the entire unit. This post has some additional information -








2011 Third Center brake light going out intermittently


Hey Gang, I have a 2011 TT coupe that is having some center brake light issues. (The LED strip below the spoiler) I have searched around on this forum and found people having a bulb out in the light or water getting in - however haven't seen anyone with my exact issue. I am getting a center...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Steviejones133

jacksosi said:


> Nice work
> 
> I have one LED not working in that strip, any idea if one bulb can be changed or if the whole thing has to be done?
> 
> How much was the Audi vs your version if you don’t mind me asking?


I’ve just posted about opening up the high level brake light here - whilst it’s potentially possible, you will need excellent soldering skills and a very gentle approach.









Dissection of high level 3rd brake light - possible to...


I recently changed my high level brake light as mine was intermittently either fully working or not working at all. Initially I had thought that my issue may have been caused by faulty wiring to the light unit itself, but as I had a replacement unit to hand, I thought I’d just swap it out...




www.ttforum.co.uk





As for the cost of my aftermarket replacement, I think it was around £20 via eBay. Cheapest I’ve seen a new genuine Audi replacement unit was just under £50 posted - Audi Parts Direct.


----------



## jacksosi

Thanks both, I will ignore it for now then 😊


----------



## Squat

Got dark alloys refurbished.


----------



## delmar.atlas

I purchased a spoiler, unboxing to come once the spoiler arrives.


----------



## Nidana

Collected and fitted the passenger side net yesterday following the fitting guide.


----------



## Robtaylors

I bought the following 
Drivers carpet
Drivers rubber door seal 
Replacement glovebox
Replacement gear surround trim
Replacement ashtray cover
Rear boot trim


----------



## darrylmg

Some pads & product.
Just need some recommendations for clay...


----------



## Nidana

darrylmg said:


> Some pads & product.
> Just need some recommendations for clay...
> View attachment 490036


Bilt Hamber do 3 strengths of clay and are pretty well priced compared to other major brands. I’ve only used Maguires and Bilt Hamber though so won’t have that much input for you. 
Forensic Detailing Channel on YouTube will more than likely have an extensive clay review though.


----------



## Steviejones133

Another +1 for Bilt Hamber clay bars - I use the medium one and you get a nice big lump at a fraction of the cost of some others and it works really well with just water so no need to use QD or the like to lubricate. Cleans the paint brilliantly too which is the most important thing……


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Never heard of this Bilt Hamber stuff (even at specialty detailing supply shops I don't think I've seen it) so probably more a Euro thing.

That said most any decent-brand clay will do--even off the shelf stuff like Meg's, etc. will be fine. You can also go with "synthetic" clay--i.e. "clay" sponges, mits, etc. They are more forgiving, faster, easier to use, and easy to rinse/spray clean... I find they aren't really _as_ good as real clay for cleaning up heavily contaminated paint, but if the car is in pretty good shape and hasn't been neglected for years, should work well.

I have a Griot's one, along with another "clay" mitt, both work pretty well. Griot's one is this one:








Brilliant Finish™ Synthetic Clay


Synthetic clay provides faster removal of stubborn entrenched contaminants, improved durability, and cleans more cars than clay bars.




www.griotsgarage.com





As for clay lubricant, I used to use a lot of QD then realised there are other options. Soapy water is one but I prefer using ONR at the prescribed ratio (very little ONR to water) and find it works well. It's also good to use distilled water here, not tap, as you're trying to take the contaminants out of the paint and tap water has minerals in it.

If the car is heavily contaminated consider chemical/iron decon (like Iron-X) first, then claybar (with real clay), then proceed with compound, etc.


----------



## Wormrider

Bought a front license plate tow hook bracket.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nEvDzi


----------



## TT'sRevenge

TT'sRevenge said:


> Good work. Yeah I def. will be doing this soon--once the car comes back from PPF, I should be able to at least get _started_ on the stereo stuff. I'm gonna try to get an anti-glare protector to kind of restore the stock matte look though, if possible.
> ...


Rec'd this (RNS-E matte protectors) in the mail the other day. Had to order off Amazon since website doesn't allow int'l orders; took a while to come from Germany but here they are.









Matte finish so should look more like OEM. I'll see how it turns out--will post pics after


----------



## FNChaos

TT'sRevenge said:


> Matte finish so should look more like OEM. I'll see how it turns out--will post pics after


Installed these some some time ago. Easy install and still looks good.


----------



## darrylmg

Robtaylors said:


> I bought the following
> Drivers carpet
> Drivers rubber door seal
> Replacement glovebox
> Replacement gear surround trim
> Replacement ashtray cover
> Rear boot trim


I've just fitted my new driver's side door seal today. Been putting it off for weeks.
Followed Ian's most excellent youtube vid


----------



## Squat

Back from Black









Refurbished.
Tyres not the best quality. Next stage.


----------



## Robtaylors

darrylmg said:


> I've just fitted my new driver's side door seal today. Been putting it off for weeks.
> Followed Ian's most excellent youtube vid


Waiting for mine to turn up, wish it was here when I replaced the drivers carpet as had the side trim off, is it an easy job ?


----------



## TT'sRevenge

darrylmg said:


> I've just fitted my new driver's side door seal today. Been putting it off for weeks.
> Followed Ian's most excellent youtube vid


That seal goes all the way around the door and includes the window trim/felt and stuff, right? I think it was all one piece or something crazy like that. How much did the seal run you, approximately? I don't really need to replace mine but I can't stand the unstoppable window smearing lol. Not sure if it's the same seal we're talking about though. I found it very odd they made this thing [I'm talking about] one piece instead of just being able to replace that window part separate.


----------



## darrylmg

Robtaylors said:


> Waiting for mine to turn up, wish it was here when I replaced the drivers carpet as had the side trim off, is it an easy job ?


Yeah, easy. I found a bit of washing up liquid helped lubrication when pushing the seal into place.
Just do what Ian does in his YT vid. Only thing that was time consuming was getting the plastic all back in place. The whole car is just plastic.


----------



## darrylmg

TT'sRevenge said:


> That seal goes all the way around the door and includes the window trim/felt and stuff, right? I think it was all one piece or something crazy like that. How much did the seal run you, approximately? I don't really need to replace mine but I can't stand the unstoppable window smearing lol. Not sure if it's the same seal we're talking about though. I found it very odd they made this thing [I'm talking about] one piece instead of just being able to replace that window part separate.


Not that seal. That one is on Ian's other vid about door strip down. 
The seal I'm talking about (and I assume Rob is talking about 🤨), is the one on the car body that mates with the door when closed. It goes all the way around and up the side of the rear quarter window.
It's the one that ends up scuffed up at the bottom because of people dragging their shoes over it when getting in and out of the car.


----------



## TT'sRevenge

darrylmg said:


> Not that seal. That one is on Ian's other vid about door strip down.
> The seal I'm talking about (and I assume Rob is talking about 🤨), is the one on the car body that mates with the door when closed. It goes all the way around and up the side of the rear quarter window.
> It's the one that ends up scuffed up at the bottom because of people dragging their shoes over it when getting in and out of the car.


Ohh that's the inside one, gotcha. Your was torn or something I take it?


----------



## Robtaylors

darrylmg said:


> Not that seal. That one is on Ian's other vid about door strip down.
> The seal I'm talking about (and I assume Rob is talking about 🤨), is the one on the car body that mates with the door when closed. It goes all the way around and up the side of the rear quarter window.
> It's the one that ends up scuffed up at the bottom because of people dragging their shoes over it when getting in and out of the car.


That’s the one 👍


----------



## darrylmg

TT'sRevenge said:


> Ohh that's the inside one, gotcha. Your was torn or something I take it?


Yeah it had a tear in it. Expensive to replace, but I've noticed on the new one that the part where the window seals against it (over the rear quarter), the slight raised lip is more significant than the old one. So it must wear down over time. That's what causes additional wind noise.


----------



## darrylmg

Window aperture seals.
Bought a few days back, got some used but newer than mine from eBay.

Pic shows my old one vs new one.
I fitted today and will put a post up because whilst Ian's vid is great, you can't see these in detail and there are some rusty screws to worry about, which I had to get from Audi.


----------



## TT'sRevenge

darrylmg said:


> Window aperture seals.
> Bought a few days back, got some used but newer than mine from eBay.
> 
> Pic shows my old one vs new one.
> I fitted today and will put a post up because whilst Ian's vid is great, you can't see these in detail and there are some rusty screws to worry about, which I had to get from Audi.


Ah okay so these are the ones I'm talking about, right? At least you can clean that felt on the used one before installing. I dunno I tried cleaning mine with the window down and still in the car, with rubbing alcohol, glass cleaner, all that...still smearing 

I'm gonna try again when I dismantle the doors to put the speakers in which should be tomorrow, dunno if it will do any good. The thing I can't get over is how they're a huge one piece thing, so replacing them (or even just removing to clean) isn't exactly easy. My fear is more that I'll rip something removing the old one if I attempt it. I don't have any wind noise issues so I don't want to make any either lol.

On another note I think my driver door is slightly low, it doesn't seem lined up against the rear window quite as well as the pax side. Plus I have to near-slam the door all the time to get it to close right, while the pax side I noticed is super easy to close. I read some threads about shimming the door, I dunno if I need to do that?


----------



## Wormrider

Actually I didn’t buy it but I found it in MIL’s garage


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nFrG43


----------



## delmar.atlas

TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## darrylmg

TT'sRevenge said:


> Ah okay so these are the ones I'm talking about, right? At least you can clean that felt on the used one before installing. I dunno I tried cleaning mine with the window down and still in the car, with rubbing alcohol, glass cleaner, all that...still smearing
> 
> I'm gonna try again when I dismantle the doors to put the speakers in which should be tomorrow, dunno if it will do any good. The thing I can't get over is how they're a huge one piece thing, so replacing them (or even just removing to clean) isn't exactly easy. My fear is more that I'll rip something removing the old one if I attempt it. I don't have any wind noise issues so I don't want to make any either lol.
> 
> On another note I think my driver door is slightly low, it doesn't seem lined up against the rear window quite as well as the pax side. Plus I have to near-slam the door all the time to get it to close right, while the pax side I noticed is super easy to close. I read some threads about shimming the door, I dunno if I need to do that?


There are two parts. The aperture seal and the weather strip. The seal sits on the inside of the glass and runs round the door. Some people have newer cars with that extra bit that goes further down the door (I have this). The aperture seal weather strip is the part I've just bought and replaced in that pic. It's the hard plastic strip at the base of the window glass on the outside. It pushes the velvet strip against the glass. I've written a fitting post for it today.

Yesterday I read a load of posts on here about the door alignment. There are two methods. One is to adjust the door lock metal clasp thing on the door pillar. But all the screenshots of the manual on all the posts about it, clearly says not to adjust vertically. Only horizontally. 
The other method was re-torquing the bolt on the door hing (top part). I did this today and both doors needed torque applying (they were effectively loose). This helped the door alignment


----------



## Steviejones133

@darrylmg - how did you go about torquing up the hinge bolts? - did you support the door with a trolley jack or just go straight in and torque them up? What was the correct torque value?


----------



## darrylmg

Steviejones133 said:


> @darrylmg - how did you go about torquing up the hinge bolts? - did you support the door with a trolley jack or just go straight in and torque them up? What was the correct torque value?


Here's the page from the manual that mentions the striker plate adjustment.
Look at the text at the very bottom.










Here's the manual page for adjustment of the hinge bolt:










Bolt #4 in the pic.
You just need to open the door as wide as possible and get at it with the wrench or spanner.
25NM.


----------



## delmar.atlas

Picked up some needed picante sauce.





__





Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Berazu

Bought a AMI Bluetooth audio adapter for just 36eur, not sure why people keep buying the expensive ones when this one just works fine.





__





Amazon.de






www.amazon.de


----------



## Wormrider

Steviejones133 said:


> Another +1 for Bilt Hamber clay bars - I use the medium one and you get a nice big lump at a fraction of the cost of some others and it works really well with just water so no need to use QD or the like to lubricate. Cleans the paint brilliantly too which is the most important thing……


Clay Magic Blue is my preferred product.


----------



## jacksosi

Berazu said:


> Bought a AMI Bluetooth audio adapter for just 36eur, not sure why people keep buying the expensive ones when this one just works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.de


Talk to me about this 

Where does it attach?
Does it work with the MFSW phone buttons?
Only volume on the MFSW, how do you skip tracks, via the HU?

I'm currently using an FM transmitter, which is great for £19, but occasionally gets static depending on area, and makes a horrible loud static noise if I forget to turn off the stereo before switching off the ignition. 



Amazon.co.uk



Cheers


----------



## Berazu

jacksosi said:


> Talk to me about this
> 
> Where does it attach?
> Does it work with the MFSW phone buttons?
> Only volume on the MFSW, how do you skip tracks, via the HU?
> 
> I'm currently using an FM transmitter, which is great for £19, but occasionally gets static depending on area, and makes a horrible loud static noise if I forget to turn off the stereo before switching off the ignition.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


You need to have the Audi Music Interface. It is located in the glovebox. Mine came with AMI to USB and AMI to iPod connectors.

There is no display of the current track, there is just a placeholder track displayed. It's possible to change track/volume via MFSW and via the HU.
Definitely get rid of the FM transmitter, it will be a day and night difference. Honestly, I can't tell if the higher priced variants going for 100eur+ are worth the investment. The audio quality seems fine to me just as when I am using my MP3 files from the USB flashdrive.


----------



## Squat

Collected set of Michelin Crossclimate 2.

Someone described tyres it came with as 
"Ditchfinders" So before I end up in a ditch....


----------



## jacksosi

Berazu said:


> You need to have the Audi Music Interface. It is located in the glovebox. Mine came with AMI to USB and AMI to iPod connectors.
> 
> There is no display of the current track, there is just a placeholder track displayed. It's possible to change track/volume via MFSW and via the HU.
> Definitely get rid of the FM transmitter, it will be a day and night difference. Honestly, I can't tell if the higher priced variants going for 100eur+ are worth the investment. The audio quality seems fine to me just as when I am using my MP3 files from the USB flashdrive.



Thanks, but I don’t seem to have that option in my glovebox


----------



## Steviejones133

Bought some autoglym extra gloss protection a few days ago, spent the last couple of days working on the bonnet and the myriad of tiny stone chips on the front end. I had some paint left over that was mixed up by the previous owner for a touch up job he did for me - I decanted it into one of those fine nibbed touch up bottles that you get in kit format from Halfords for minor touch-ups. It stayed very well and I was able to precision apply proper colour coded paint to the majority of chips I could see, probably missed a few but I’ll revisit as my eyes were going funny looking at the bonnet in the sunlight!

Before touching up, I hand polished out some minor swirling with a coarse pad and some super resin polish, cleaned the stone chip areas with bilt Hamber cleanser spray, did the touch ups (which took several hours) and let cure, another pass of super resin polish topped of with a coat of extra gloss protection.

Overall, quite chuffed with the results - BTW, that ”line” across the bonnet isn’t a scratch, it’s a reflection of the overhead telephone wire to the house 😉


----------



## darrylmg

Steviejones133 said:


> Bought some autoglym extra gloss protection a few days ago, spent the last couple of days working on the bonnet and the myriad of tiny stone chips on the front end. I had some paint left over that was mixed up by the previous owner for a touch up job he did for me - I decanted it into one of those fine nibbed touch up bottles that you get in kit format from Halfords for minor touch-ups. It stayed very well and I was able to precision apply proper colour coded paint to the majority of chips I could see, probably missed a few but I’ll revisit as my eyes were going funny looking at the bonnet in the sunlight!
> 
> Before touching up, I hand polished out some minor swirling with a coarse pad and some super resin polish, cleaned the stone chip areas with bilt Hamber cleanser spray, did the touch ups (which took several hours) and let cure, another pass of super resin polish topped of with a coat of extra gloss protection.
> 
> Overall, quite chuffed with the results:
> 
> View attachment 490681
> 
> View attachment 490683
> 
> View attachment 490684
> 
> View attachment 490682


Lovely finish on that 👏


----------



## Steviejones133

darrylmg said:


> Lovely finish on that 👏


Thanks Darryl, always worth putting the effort in - she’s not too bad looking for a 15yr old! 😉


----------



## Squat

Steviejones133 said:


> Thanks Darryl, always worth putting the effort in - she’s not too bad looking for a 15yr old! 😉


"Can't beat a 15 year old" J Saville


----------



## Steviejones133

Squat said:


> "Can't beat a 15 year old" J Saville


I knew I should have said 15yr old car 🙄


----------



## delmar.atlas

Found my car was siphoning WM while at vacuum so I have purchased these items with express shipping.

Will post pictures of the installation.


----------



## Robtaylors

Steviejones133 said:


> Bought some autoglym extra gloss protection a few days ago, spent the last couple of days working on the bonnet and the myriad of tiny stone chips on the front end. I had some paint left over that was mixed up by the previous owner for a touch up job he did for me - I decanted it into one of those fine nibbed touch up bottles that you get in kit format from Halfords for minor touch-ups. It stayed very well and I was able to precision apply proper colour coded paint to the majority of chips I could see, probably missed a few but I’ll revisit as my eyes were going funny looking at the bonnet in the sunlight!
> 
> Before touching up, I hand polished out some minor swirling with a coarse pad and some super resin polish, cleaned the stone chip areas with bilt Hamber cleanser spray, did the touch ups (which took several hours) and let cure, another pass of super resin polish topped of with a coat of extra gloss protection.
> 
> Overall, quite chuffed with the results - BTW, that ”line” across the bonnet isn’t a scratch, it’s a reflection of the overhead telephone wire to the house 😉
> 
> View attachment 490681
> 
> View attachment 490683
> 
> View attachment 490684
> 
> View attachment 490682


Paintwork looks awesome 👌


----------



## Rufflesj

Remap


----------



## Steviejones133

Robtaylors said:


> Paintwork looks awesome 👌


Thanks! - here’s another done today after my second coat of extra gloss protection 👍🏻


----------



## Robtaylors

Steviejones133 said:


> Thanks! - here’s another done today after my second coat of extra gloss protection 👍🏻
> 
> View attachment 490747


Wish mine looked that good


----------



## Robtaylors

Rufflesj said:


> Remap


Impressive figures 👌


----------



## Rufflesj

Robtaylors said:


> Impressive figures 👌


Certainly livened her up!


----------



## Robtaylors

Rufflesj said:


> Certainly livened her up!


Yeh I bet it has 👍


----------



## Steviejones133

Robtaylors said:


> Wish mine looked that good


To be honest, the previous owners had really neglected the paintwork before I got her a yr ago. It was a right sorry looking mess with bird poo etchings, heavy swirls from not washing correctly (a sponge in the same dirty bucket of suds is a recipe for disaster) so it took me a fair bit of effort with a dual action machine polisher, lots of time and TLC to get it looking like this.

Just goes to show though that the majority of neglected paintwork can be restored to a high standard, just requires effort really 😉


----------



## jacksosi

Main dealer 
1) Gearbox oil and filter change
2) Haldex oil change & filter clean

...supposed to be done every 3 years, no evidence in the service book of it ever having been done previously 🧐

Nice comments about the car being in fantastic condition, but they would not look at the parking sensor issue as they are aftermarket fitted apparently, so now need to find someone to look at those, meh.


----------



## MT-V6

jacksosi said:


> they would not look at the parking sensor issue as they are aftermarket fitted apparently, so now need to find someone to look at those, meh.


With them on, put your ear next to each one. There should be a clicking noise. If not, that sensor is faulty


----------



## jacksosi

Thanks…Three don’t work, one does, have established that, just need to find somewhere to work out why…3 places have not been interested so far!


----------



## Wormrider

Purchased a set of wheels for winter.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nKca2J


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Steviejones133 said:


> Bought some autoglym extra gloss protection a few days ago, spent the last couple of days working on the bonnet and the myriad of tiny stone chips on the front end. I had some paint left over that was mixed up by the previous owner for a touch up job he did for me - I decanted it into one of those fine nibbed touch up bottles that you get in kit format from Halfords for minor touch-ups. It stayed very well and I was able to precision apply proper colour coded paint to the majority of chips I could see, probably missed a few but I’ll revisit as my eyes were going funny looking at the bonnet in the sunlight!
> 
> Before touching up, I hand polished out some minor swirling with a coarse pad and some super resin polish, cleaned the stone chip areas with bilt Hamber cleanser spray, did the touch ups (which took several hours) and let cure, another pass of super resin polish topped of with a coat of extra gloss protection.
> 
> Overall, quite chuffed with the results - BTW, that ”line” across the bonnet isn’t a scratch, it’s a reflection of the overhead telephone wire to the house 😉
> 
> 
> View attachment 490683


Wow that's really good for just touched up! What was your overall method here? You just used standard touchup paint and then buffed it out to smooth all the touch-up areas?

I felt like my hood (which was _really_ stone-chipped) was way too many chips to make look good again with any touch-up methods so I had it repainted instead. But would like to see your "before" images, if you have any. Good work in any event! 



Squat said:


> "Can't beat a 15 year old" J Saville


LOL I had to look up who that guy was but first thought was "yeah that's gotta be some peddo or something!" Sounds like he should have had his OBE stripped, even post-humous.



Rufflesj said:


> Remap


The hp numbers look about right but the torque--_holy hell_. But how were you making 328 lb*ft on the "original"?? What was the "original" state of tune here--stock or was that a Stage 1 already? And these are wheel #s or crank adjusted? Also this is just a standard BPY/BWA 2.0T? Too many questions on that crazy _460_ lb*ft  figure


----------



## Steviejones133

TT'sRevenge said:


> Wow that's really good for just touched up! What was your overall method here? You just used standard touchup paint and then buffed it out to smooth all the touch-up areas?
> 
> I felt like my hood (which was _really_ stone-chipped) was way too many chips to make look good again with any touch-up methods so I had it repainted instead. But would like to see your "before" images, if you have any. Good work in any event!


Thanks bud 😉

TBH, I didn’t take many before pics 🙁 but here is one - there were plenty of chips right the way across the front of the bonnet/hood - far too many to photograph all of ‘em.










My method was fairly simple. A good strip back with IPA to clean before application. The guy who I bought the car from had some proper paint mixed up for a minor touch up job he did for me so he put the leftover paint in a bottle for me which I decanted into one of those fine nib touch up pens like below










This turned out to be okay for some of the larger chips but produced too much paint for the finer chips. For them I used a sewing needle dipped onto the end of the pen so as to not get too much paint on it and leave a “blob” on the bonnet.

Once fully cured, I whizzed over it with a medium cut polish on a soft pad and re waxed and job was done. Don’t get me wrong, I’m happy with the results but it’s by no means as good as what a respray would have been but I thought I’d give it a whirl before that expense.

I masked off individual areas of about 12”x12” so I could focus on that particular area rather than try and tackle it all at once. It took ages and my eyes were literally pulsing out my head with all the focusing but was well worth doing…..at least until I wanna pay for a respray!

There are still a few botched touch ups by previous owners that would require a complete redo as they’re raised but that’s a job for another day…..


----------



## zsdom

Some reverse light LEDs as used by @IPG3.6


----------



## IPG3.6

zsdom said:


> Some reverse light LEDs as used by @IPG3.6
> 
> View attachment 490997
> 
> View attachment 490998


Nice! fingers crossed no errors


----------



## norv675

Today i bought a set of arb. H&R
*H&R Anti Roll Bar Kit - FR:24/RE:22mm - TT 8J Quattro and TTS*


----------



## norv675

Today i also bought myself a set of brand new BBS 19" split rims


----------



## Rufflesj

TT'sRevenge said:


> Wow that's really good for just touched up! What was your overall method here? You just used standard touchup paint and then buffed it out to smooth all the touch-up areas?
> 
> I felt like my hood (which was _really_ stone-chipped) was way too many chips to make look good again with any touch-up methods so I had it repainted instead. But would like to see your "before" images, if you have any. Good work in any event!
> 
> 
> LOL I had to look up who that guy was but first thought was "yeah that's gotta be some peddo or something!" Sounds like he should have had his OBE stripped, even post-humous.
> 
> 
> The hp numbers look about right but the torque--_holy hell_. But how were you making 328 lb*ft on the "original"?? What was the "original" state of tune here--stock or was that a Stage 1 already? And these are wheel #s or crank adjusted? Also this is just a standard BPY/BWA 2.0T? Too many questions on that crazy _460_ lb*ft  figure


I think that's NM's incorrectly put down as lb/ft


----------



## Wormrider

Rufflesj said:


> I think that's NM's incorrectly put down as lb/ft


Actually it is ft-lb or lb-ft

Thus one ft-lb = 1.355 N-m.


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Rufflesj said:


> I think that's NM's incorrectly put down as lb/ft


Ohh okay yeah that makes a lot more sense--I assume as Wormrider mentions above, you actually meant lb***ft but I got ya.

Yeah that's a definite difference--460 N*m is about 340lb*ft. That's still pretty great a number on what I'm assuming is the stock turbo, but it's not like _unbelievably_ high haha.


----------



## Wormrider

My MkVI Golf R has an APR stage 2+ tune with the EA113 engine and an IE intake. This results in about 370 hp and 370 ft*lbs. Very quick.

Unfortunately APR no longer offers stage 2 tunes due to new EPA regs. Thus, I will only be able to get a stage 1 tune for my TTRS which is scheduled for Monday. With an 034 intake I’m hoping to get around 420-440 hp. Torque gain should be comparable.


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Wormrider said:


> My MkVI Golf R has an APR stage 2+ tune with the EA113 engine and an IE intake. This results in about 370 hp and 370 ft*lbs. Very quick.


Yep, basically the same engine as the 8J TT-S  I have IE's tune on mine--for the small amount you have to do (just the HPFP and DP) it's great performance increase per dollar and one of the main reasons I picked a TT-S over a different trim/engine. RS would have of course been much nicer  but hey not at 3x the price to start with (what they sell for here anyway!).



Wormrider said:


> *Unfortunately APR no longer offers stage 2 tunes *due to new EPA regs. Thus, I will only be able to get a stage 1 tune for my TTRS which is scheduled for Monday. With an 034 intake I’m hoping to get around 420-440 hp. Torque gain should be comparable.


IE does [have DP tunes] though. However I don't think they have a tune for the 8J RS unfortunately. Surprisingly, Uni, who is well regarded for EA855 tunes doesn't seem to have a Stage 2 for the 8J either, though they do have up to "Stage 1+". 

034 does have the tune you're looking for though, it looks like:








Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI Stage 2 ECU Upgrade Performance Software


034Motorsport is proud to offer our Stage 2 Performance Tuning Software for the 8J (MkII) Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI! The Stage 2 Audi TT RS ECU Upgrade requires a High-Flow Downpipe. A larger Front-Mount Intercooler is highly recommended. Peak Horsepower & Torque: 91 Octane - 409 Horsepower / 455...




store.034motorsport.com





Just throwing that option out there. I wouldn't get hung up on using the same tuner company every time but of course it's totally up to you. I get that you're likely "happy with APR" but same tuner isn't always best for every engine and if they don't have what you want (i.e. no DP tune) then it's not a bad idea to look elsewhere. I have zero issues with my Uni tune on my K04'd A3, and have loved it since I put it on the car; but, I didn't hesitate to go with someone else (ended up IE) for the TT.


----------



## Wormrider

The stage 2 tune with 034 requires a downpipe which they no longer sell even thought they have a link for it. Why would they do that? There are several DP options but I don’t know which to purchase.


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Wormrider said:


> The stage 2 tune with 034 requires a downpipe which they no longer sell even thought they have a link for it. Why would they do that? There are several DP options but I don’t know which to purchase.


Hmm basically any decent DP will work with a "DP tune" so you don't need to buy 034's (which looks discontinued anyway). Why companies discontinue things could be a variety of reasons. Sometimes it's due to complaints about fit or quality; issues with part quality from whatever supplier they are using; or even just non-availability from suppliers, or even part cost getting too high. Can't really say why 034 discontinued this DP specifically but it seems they certainly have. 

A quick google reveals CTS makes one but it's only available as catless, and CTS...I mean I have a CTS DP on my S but that one is catted but I mean I was trying to do this with as low a cost as possible lol. Probably would recommend something nicer/higher quality than CTS otherwise. I mean they aren't exactly poor quality but let's face it, they're not the best of quality either but that's explained in the lower price. Seems only other company I'm finding immediately for the 8J RS, is Wagner Tuning, who makes one with two 100 CPI cats in it for about $1500 USD (catless is about $500 less though personally I'm not a fan of removing cats altogether on a road car). The Wagner one comes with the caveat that it doesn't work if you have a certain revision propshaft though--so that'd be something you have to check there.

Edit: Oh it looks like the factory cats are actually in the pipes below the car on the EA855? So in this case I guess the catless DPs can mate up with those and you keep the factory cats in? I didn't realise that at first...

If you're content to just leave the exhaust as-is, and go for the APR tune, that seems fine too. I was thinking you'd already had a DP on there/already bought one and were just going with the APR tune even though they didn't specifically have a DP tune.


----------



## FNChaos

TT'sRevenge said:


> Why companies discontinue things could be a variety of reasons. Sometimes it's due to complaints about fit or quality; issues with part quality from whatever supplier they are using; or even just non-availability from suppliers, or even part cost getting too high. Can't really say why 034 discontinued this DP specifically but it seems they certainly have


Here in the US the EPA (Environmental Protection Agency) _“regulates emissions of air pollution from mobile and stationary sources under the Clean Air Act (CAA)” _

Cut from the EPA's website:
*Defeat devices*. "_It is a violation of the CAA to manufacture, sell, or install a part for a motor vehicle that bypasses, defeats, or renders inoperative any emission control device”_

*Tampering*. "_The CAA prohibits anyone from tampering with an emission control device on a motor vehicle by removing it or making it inoperable prior to or after the sale or delivery to the buyer"_

By these definitions, installing a downpipe is illegal on a street vehicle (since your exhaust is considered part of your emissions system). Most likely, companies like APR, 034, etc attracted the EPA's attention, forcing them to discontinue selling devices that facilitate '_tampering_'. Downpipes can still be had, but eventually those companies will be shut down as well.


----------



## TT'sRevenge

FNChaos said:


> Here in the US the EPA (Environmental Protection Agency) _“regulates emissions of air pollution from mobile and stationary sources under the Clean Air Act (CAA)” _
> 
> Cut from the EPA's website:
> *Defeat devices*. "_It is a violation of the CAA to manufacture, sell, or install a part for a motor vehicle that bypasses, defeats, or renders inoperative any emission control device”_
> 
> *Tampering*. "_The CAA prohibits anyone from tampering with an emission control device on a motor vehicle by removing it or making it inoperable prior to or after the sale or delivery to the buyer"_
> 
> By these definitions, installing a downpipe is illegal on a street vehicle (since your exhaust is considered part of your emissions system). Most likely, companies like APR, 034, etc attracted the EPA's attention, forcing them to discontinue selling devices that facilitate '_tampering_'. Downpipes can still be had, but eventually those companies will be shut down as well.


Oh yes that too, lol. However I don't think that's the case for 034. We know it is for APR as they've said as much directly but 034 is still selling like 5-6 other-model DPs happily, I don't think they're worried about the EPA stuff..._yet._

Many other companies are selling DPs still as well, I think they're basically waiting for threat letters, etc. from EPA before they stop. Also selling them outside the US is totally outside EPA jurisdiction. I can understand why APR stopped selling the hardware (as US is almost certainly their biggest market) but why they don't continue to sell the _software_ outside the US, I don't understand that part, but whatever that's up to them of course.


----------



## Wormrider

Surprisingly my tuner doesn’t recommend any of the DPs currently available in the US. At least for the TTRS.


----------



## delmar.atlas

This just came in the mail.


----------



## delmar.atlas

Another viewpoint.






#thevlogca #quattro #audisport #becauseracecar #audiclubeasterncanada ... | TikTok


TikTok video from atlasdelmar (@atlasdelmar): "#thevlogca #quattro #audisport #becauseracecar #audiclubeasterncanada #gofastdontdie #atlasdelmar #builtnotbought". Sweet Dreams - PuppetMaster.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## MT-V6

delmar.atlas said:


> Another viewpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #thevlogca #quattro #audisport #becauseracecar #audiclubeasterncanada ... | TikTok
> 
> 
> TikTok video from atlasdelmar (@atlasdelmar): "#thevlogca #quattro #audisport #becauseracecar #audiclubeasterncanada #gofastdontdie #atlasdelmar #builtnotbought". Sweet Dreams - PuppetMaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com


Looks good, not seen that for before. Mind sharing where you got it from?


----------



## Robtaylors

I like that, not as lairy as the RS one


----------



## Wormrider

Got these today


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nM69Rv


----------



## delmar.atlas

Just ordered this. Looking forward to doing an Unboxing. Using a carbon neutral oil and now a reusable filter makes me feel "greener".


----------



## Steviejones133

Just bought a half cover in readiness for winter. Not the cheapest out there, but looked very good to me. Ordered one in navy blue to go with my petrol blue paintwork. Bought the premium version with 5yr warranty and breathability etc….

Cabrio Shield (where I bought from) have a sale on right now so instead of £312 delivered, got it for a smidge over £200. More than I anticipated paying, but what the heck…..






Audi TT 2006-2014 Cabrio Shield® Premium Soft Top Protection


Premium Quality Audi TT 2006-2014 Cabrio Shield® Soft Top Protection.



cabrioshield.com





Navy blue on top, my car below;


----------



## delmar.atlas

The TCU software tune was purchased but it requires my One Port tool to be unlocked. The important thing is that the process has begun and HPA is working on it.











Here's the link to my TCU software update.


----------



## Wormrider

__
https://flic.kr/p/2nPaHAW

Not sure if it will fit but stay tuned……


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Set of black sline and TT badges and a set of black wheel nut caps not very exciting but it’s not even my TTlol


----------



## Tomsallis79

Set of dynamic indicators from the bay. Had to drill bolt out to get the wing mirror off so not had time to fit the indicators themselves yet. MOT in a week!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

My new deep well 30mm, 32mm and 36mm socket set showed up today - just in time for my weekend oil change. The 36mm will be a replacement for the crows-foot I've been struggling with for the billet oil filter housing given the limited space to turn it. The 32mm is just the right size for the Tiguan oil filter housing. 
I picked up this 3-piece set for 16,00-Euro off Amazon.


----------



## delmar.atlas

Canadian Tire was having a sale on oil. The PENNZOIL PLATINUM EURO XL 0w30 I use (normally priced $68.00) was 45% off, so I ended up getting the oil for both the TT and for the Mercedes Benz as well. My new metal oil filter for the TT hasn't arrived yet but I figured it would be great to have the oil ready for when it did so I could action my seasonal oil change. 

I also picked up methanol for the WMI system on the TT.


----------



## Steviejones133

Bought a premium Cabriotex half cover for my roadster from Cabrio Shield. They had an offer on where instead of £312 delivered, it was £202. Got it the other day and must say I’m impressed with it, the way it secures without the need for additional straps, the quality and the performance. Few pics and a 30 second clip below for anyone interested.






Audi TT 2006-2014 Cabrio Shield® Premium Soft Top Protection


Premium Quality Audi TT 2006-2014 Cabrio Shield® Soft Top Protection.



cabrioshield.com


----------



## Robtaylors

Good fit 👍


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Very nice!  Looks a lot like this cover from *Custom Covers*.


----------



## Panzerbuilder

New disks and pads done recently. Quoted £1100 for OEM parts from a Audi specialist, dropped to £800 using non OEM parts. So ended up at the local where I get the motorbike MOT'd. £370 all in.  Plus some nice comments about the car. Just need to colour the centre bosses before they rust.


----------



## Steviejones133

SwissJetPilot said:


> Very nice!  Looks a lot like this cover from *Custom Covers*.
> View attachment 492162
> 
> View attachment 492163


I can’t comment on the quality of the covers from custom covers, but my mini review of the cabrio shield can be see here









FAQ - Mk2 Roadster Half-Cover Options


Another search on Amazon.co.uk found this one which is very similar to the first one on this post but costs only £69.95. https://www.ukcustomcovers.com/half-cov ... r-20062014




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Tomsallis79

MOT and a rear calliper. Was the first in my ownership so glad to have a clean bill of health and no advisories.


----------



## Wormrider

Wormrider said:


> Got these today
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2nM69Rv


While NGK says these are the correct plugs for a TTRS they are not. Luckily I was able to return them for a full refund. Bought Audi plugs instead.


----------



## Wormrider

This arrived yesterday. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/2nRc3Rn


----------



## MT-V6

Wormrider said:


> This arrived yesterday.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2nRc3Rn


Is that an RNSE nav DVD?


----------



## Wormrider

Yes, NA and Canada 2017/2018. Found a dealer with a discount price. Tried eBay twice and neither worked.


----------



## delmar.atlas

This came in today.


----------



## Beryl

New to me so all the bits for a service. I’ve treated myself to a couple of hours at Ubique Helston to do my own service with garage equipment on hand. Despite new MOT, good to have a look at the under bits and maybe give the rear subframe a a wire brush and some Waxoil…


----------



## darrylmg

A dynamic purchase off ebay.
Now I will have somewhere to store my tictacs:










Haldex service kit arrived:


----------



## Wormrider

I got four of these today so I can finally change the oil in my car.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2nSJ4pN


----------



## Wormrider

darrylmg said:


> A dynamic purchase off ebay.
> Now I will have somewhere to store my tictacs:
> 
> View attachment 492619
> 
> 
> Haldex service kit arrived:
> 
> View attachment 492620


Could you post a link for the service kit?


----------



## darrylmg

Wormrider said:


> Could you post a link for the service kit?


If you know which haldex generation then it's simple: Search Results for “” – Haldex Parts and ECU Repairs by Auto Fault Finder Ltd


----------



## TT'sRevenge

darrylmg said:


> A dynamic purchase off ebay.
> Now I will have somewhere to store my tictacs:
> 
> View attachment 492619


What is that first thing?


----------



## FNChaos

TT'sRevenge said:


> What is that first thing?


Underseat storage bins


----------



## TT'sRevenge

FNChaos said:


> Underseat storage bins


Ahh I see. They look so small in the picture, I was thinking they were like hand sized--always happens when there's no scale reference heh.


----------



## MT-V6

They are pretty small, not drawers as I've had on previous cars, but like a triangle shape that hinges on the bottom edge, a bit like the glovebox


----------



## delmar.atlas

Some engine bay dress up was delivered today.
Not caps or billet items, just some good old fashioned OE replacements.


----------



## MT-V6

delmar.atlas said:


> Some engine bay dress up was delivered today.
> Not caps or billet items, just some good old fashioned OE replacements.
> View attachment 492657
> 
> View attachment 492658
> 
> View attachment 492656
> 
> View attachment 492655
> 
> View attachment 492654


R8 caps right? On my list too, a nice upgrade


----------



## TT'sRevenge

MT-V6 said:


> R8 caps right? On my list too, a nice upgrade


I got the Porsche ones in a box somewhere lol, never installed them yet. The oil cap looks similar and I like the coolant bottle better due to to the blue accent. They are actually cheaper too, though I'm not putting them on the TT anyway (I bought them before I even had the TT!).

There's also some cool Porsche alum fuel filler caps that would go well with the TT (given the alum filler door), but I'm not sure which ones fit (some of them are a full-thread type and wouldn't work). However I think it's just getting into money spent for nothing at that point lol. Like an alum cap _under_ another one is cool and all but who's even gonna notice that? Plus those ones actually _say_ "Porsche" on them and, well, TT ain't a Porsche 🤣


----------



## Beryl

Just transferred the boot tidy from the Volvo. Keeps things rolling halfway across the boot rather than all the way.. Bought a set of chimney sweep polls/brush today after a lovely bendy drive with no milk floats/pushbikes/or cautious drivers to impede my joy. 
Chimney sweep can fit me in late February! I’ll do it myself said the little red hen


----------



## darrylmg

TT'sRevenge said:


> Ahh I see. They look so small in the picture, I was thinking they were like hand sized--always happens when there's no scale reference heh.


I'll do a photo pageant when fitted. 
I honestly won't be fitting much in them, but I'm sold on the idea that the might be useful. 
Tictacs was the scale reference. Tictacs are tiny mints. Not sure if they exist outside Europe.


----------



## TT'sRevenge

darrylmg said:


> I'll do a photo pageant when fitted.
> I honestly won't be fitting much in them, but I'm sold on the idea that the might be useful.
> Tictacs was the scale reference. Tictacs are tiny mints. Not sure if they exist outside Europe.


I've put gloves in the pax side one...the glove box is basically too small to fit gloves lol--after the owner's manual thingy is in there, there's basically no room for anything. AMI takes up the "cubby" and the on the opposite side is good for like gift cards and your passport and maybe a USB cable, and that's about it! A3 glove box isn't much bigger but it is, plus I don't have the AMI in there so the cubby is actually a cubby.

And yes of course we have Tic Tacs  They might rattle around in there though, no?


----------



## wsantos

Delete 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## delmar.atlas




----------



## Beryl

Replaced a naff rear wiper on the Volvo V60 today. So pleased Audi didn’t ruin the perfect rear end of the Mk2 with something similar. I’ve yet to drive it in heavy weather so hope it doesn’t compromise visibility too much. Driving faster than everyone else sorts that of course, but best not to mention.


----------



## Wormrider

delmar.atlas said:


> Some engine bay dress up was delivered today.
> Not caps or billet items, just some good old fashioned OE replacements.
> View attachment 492657
> 
> View attachment 492658
> 
> View attachment 492656
> 
> View attachment 492655
> 
> View attachment 492654


FYI, I was once told by a VW mechanic at a dealership to be careful about just switching out coolant caps as these have specific pressure settings and you could cause damage to your system.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Coolant cap discussion - 








TDI Coolant Reservoir Tank Cap - Blue vs Black


Just browsing around I noticed that the TDIs have a black coolant cap The reservoir is the same part number. Is there any reason why the cap would be different? As I find it hard to believe that a different part was fitted just for the look. The reason I ask is because I would like the fit...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## delmar.atlas

Coolant reservoir tank cap. I did notice that the cap is much taller than the standard TT OE. 
It does touch the underhood sound deadening liner.

I'll keep everyone posted if something does happen.

Best.


----------



## Wormrider

Got this today. Now I can change my oil.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2nTviEc


----------



## Jezzie

Wormrider said:


> Got this today. Now I can change my oil.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2nTviEc


And @SwissJetPilot gets another 10% commission...


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *Jezzie* - It's actual *25%, but whatever! Got to pay for all my time on this forum somehow!  

@ *wormrider* - Please let us know how it works out and whether or not you like it.

(*_totally kidding_)


----------



## delmar.atlas

Attached are the pictures/screenshots of the kit that's going on to the car in case anyone is interested.


















































My Stage 2 TCU software tune will be ready in less than two weeks, I'm excited.

The firmware for my DSG was read and sent back to HPA a few weeks ago so a tune within the stage 2 parameters but specific to my car would be made. Now it's all coming together.

Because of the update, I decided to give the DSG a maintenance call. I've ordered the items and they should be here in a business week or so. I'll be replacing the oil filter with a K&P Engineering SS filter along with a USP billet aluminum housing. 

In regard to the fluids, I had a choice between Automatic transmission gear fluids from Liqui Moly, MOTUL and OE. 

My previous shop told me to stay away from LM as a lot of people were complaining about slipping gears. I haven't heard any negative feedback about MOTUL, and I am in fact using MOTUL in my front and rear differentials, and I don't have any complaints. 

However, after much thought I've decided to use the OE gear fluid for the transmission.

Ideally this service and software update will make the car more efficient for my daily driving and more competitive on the track, I won't know until spring though.

I'll take some pictures at the shop once the items have arrived.

Best

ADM


----------



## Wormrider

Used these on my other VAG cars. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/2nTPj5b


----------



## Beryl

Some reasonably priced spark plugs after my local auto factor said they only sell one brand at £53 a set. 
Spark plugs are as common as atoms so retailers are taking the piss.
I may have gone too much the other way at £14 posted( but that was half price)

The other nonsense was they could have sold me the HPFP O-ring for £1.20 if they sold it but id have to go to Audi at a cool £13 Instead. You can’t make this stuff up unless your currently interested in politics


----------



## Wormrider

Received and installed my LED backup lights today. While there is only one screw holding each tail light in place they are very finicky to remove and just as painful to re-install.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2nUnBK1


----------



## Wormrider

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *wormrider* - Please let us know how it works out and whether or not you like it.


Of course, but it will be awhile as I have to drain the oil in order to install it.


----------



## IPG3.6

Got a vacuum hand pump to test for leaks and turbo actuators (for the Mk1) and for the Mk2 I got a replacement fan blower motor. Mine suddenly carked it!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Oh boy, a new HVAC fan blower! Can't wait for the next "How to" installation video!


----------



## Beryl

A couple of hours at a fully equipped DIY garage. Basically I wanted to do an oil change without break dancing and have a considered first look at the underside of the car. The guy that runs it is an Audi enthusiast so knows this particular ‘bag of onions’. 
it’s difficult to be cool when you have never done It before( even an oil change FFS) on a particular car. First problem was the four bolts that go into the aluminium attachment of the skid pan at the rear of the tray were seriously stuck. I’m an ‘elder’, familiar with impact wrenches but just couldn’t generate the momentum to get them moving So the guy had to come in and crack them for me.
I got brownie points for buying a new sump plug but got told off for not checking my oil levels properly. I was going to finesse it once i got home but he wanted it perfect before it left his premises! I’m more on the arty/farty side of life but I do appreciate the acid eye of the engineer.
I’ve a leaky CV on the todo list now but the subframe is one for the professional. Overall my new car( that puts a particular smile on my face) isn’t looking too an expensive a mistake


----------



## delmar.atlas

Update,

The R8 expansion tank cap is too tall and keeps rubbing on the hood liner. I worry that it's putting pressure on to the actual tank and it's surrounding components. 

Therefore I am going to swap it out with either the Porsche cap or the billet aluminum Racingline cap. 

Does anyone know what the pressure rating is for the Porsche cap?


----------



## Steviejones133

Bought this the other day which was delivered this morning…..










Ive got quite a few wiper blade marks from careless previous owners which I aim to polish out using the above kit. I bought it after reading one of @TT’sRevenge post about it…….



TT'sRevenge said:


> As I've said before, many times and many places. Wipers are largely a crutch. Just treat your glass (Aquapel, etc.) and you'll barely give a crap about wipers. I mean I know it rains a lot in UK of course, but it'll still likely mean the difference between "being OCD" about it and barely caring about it.
> 
> BTW the OE wipers are Valeo and can be had at reasonable prices. I paid about $30 USD for a pair of them for my TT. They are still in the box as I never installed them--once I cleaned, polished* and then Aquapelled the glass, I found the wipers on the car were actually ok. They could even be the original wipers; but, if they were changed, they were changed with OE ones at whatever point in the past.
> 
> *If you'd like to polish your glass, for DIY, I recommend using the CarPro Ceriglass kit which uses a cerium oxide compound:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARPRO CeriGlass Polish Kit (150ml)
> 
> 
> CeriGlass: Glass Polish & Cleaner (150ml) KIT Pick up your CarPro Ceriglass kit and start seeing clearly today! CeriGlass is a unique glass polishing system developed by the innovative technique of blending special ceramics (which include Cerium Oxide) together with other nano components and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carpro-us.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'd forget about doing it by hand and use with a polisher or drill attachment with a proper glass-polishing pad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARPRO » Glass pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carpro.global
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that polishing will only do so much. It won't fix badly pitted glass, but it will still improve clarity by a decent amount even on a highly "worn" windshield like mine. You can get more aggressive with cerium powders and such but this^ is a good and cheap DIY option.


----------



## Beryl

Interesting. Under challenging light the 132k Volvo screen looks almost sandblasted. Not to exaggerate, but I do feel it’s lacking some degree of its original transparency. The Audi is under 90k and hasn’t caused me any concern. Please keep us upto date on this. Polishing out micro-pitting seems a reasonable idea.


----------



## Beryl

Not quite exclusive to the TT but I’ve been frustrated by trying to get my windscreen clear. One detailer on the tube reckoned you just need warm water, a pretend shammy and a Halfords towel. 
Buy 3pm I need to do something/anything so why not swan down to Halfords that’s a nice ride to Penzance and back through some rather fine lanes once everyone’s picked up the kids and are settled In front of the telly? It didn’t quite work out, but once the early darkness is apron us those lanes become effectively one way.


----------



## Beryl

Not quite exclusively for the TT but got a low profile trolley jack and four axle stands from Halfords for £70 ish. I’m as much into the the TT for the spannering as the driving. I used to do rebuilds and tuning of Ducati singles back in the day. Hugely different with the current tight access and materials needing a torque wrench more and more. Still it’s new stuff and I love having a car that’s a bit more than getting from A to B again. And I haven’t been above Four thousand revs yet


----------



## delmar.atlas

__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## sk789

The following items were fitted over the past year and now I only have the last bit to think about - a TTRS rear spoiler, suspension (either B12 or B16 or DCC) and poly bushes (found a UK company floflex, seems legit)

Stg 0 all fluids + PCV + filters + carbon clean + cam follower
IE stg2 ECU + TCU
RS4 FRV
APR HPFP
Custom downpipe with HFC
FMIC & IC pipes
Chinese Brembo GT6 355*32mm Yellowstuff pads
19*9ET52 TT mk3 Fuchs OE forged alloys 255/35R19 PS4S
OE engine mounts with powerflex inserts
RNS-e + BT tel + BT streaming
Defi BF boost gauge + Osir oPod
OE License plate + interior + puddle LEDs


----------



## MT-V6

Looks like some good upgrades there

Was going well until this though



> Chinese Brembo GT6 355*32mm Yellowstuff pads


All that performance and relying on fake calipers to stop you


----------



## sk789

LOL yes I know the calipers sound a little dodgy but since I work in the auto industry here, I can safely say the calipers are very mature copies. I mean there are many Chinese made 4 and 6 pot calipers for OE gasoline and electric cars since the locally built premium brands require 70% local content. Anyways, I checked the machining of the caliper body, the pistons/seals and bleeder valves and pressure tested the setup on a hydraulic bench. No leaks found so I decided to give them a go. I wouldn’t touch Chinese brake compounds though. The brakes have served me well for close to 10k kms with some runs well over the factory limiter and every now and then the tires were the first to let go…

In the end, I wanted from the onset to build a decently quick TTS with a “fair” price. With the CN tax on imported car parts at 25% and 17% vat… I cheaped out on the FMIC/HFC and calipers. All in I spent close to £4.3k inclusive fitting, the defi gauge and HPFP were used items from a friend tho.


----------



## delmar.atlas

sk789 said:


> The following items were fitted over the past year and now I only have the last bit to think about - a TTRS rear spoiler, suspension (either B12 or B16 or DCC) and poly bushes (found a UK company floflex, seems legit)
> 
> Stg 0 all fluids + PCV + filters + carbon clean + cam follower
> IE stg2 ECU + TCU
> RS4 FRV
> APR HPFP
> Custom downpipe with HFC
> FMIC & IC pipes
> Chinese Brembo GT6 355*32mm Yellowstuff pads
> 19*9ET52 TT mk3 Fuchs OE forged alloys 255/35R19 PS4S
> OE engine mounts with powerflex inserts
> RNS-e + BT tel + BT streaming
> Defi BF boost gauge + Osir oPod
> OE License plate + interior + puddle LEDs
> 
> View attachment 493466
> 
> View attachment 493467
> View attachment 493464
> View attachment 493465
> View attachment 493468
> View attachment 493470
> 
> View attachment 493469



I wouldn't sweat the made in Asia parts too much to be honest. Thanks to a recent purchase I made, I've recently found a very prominent American & Canadian VAG online tuning vendor buys goods from China in bulk and sells it as "prepared by" or "assembly by". I kind of wish I had researched it more prior to spending my cash but it's just another learning experience.
A few years ago I came across another enthusiast who had shown me his CTS catch can setup which he had bought from China for 1/3 of the price I paid for from CTS turbo themselves. This was a while back but I was surprised that it was the exact same setup, right down to the serial number on the bottom of the catch can.

At the end of the day it all comes down to whether you trust the company your dealing with because not everything in that's made in Asia is bad. My 4 piston brake calipers are prodigywerks from Taiwan (yes the same Taiwan that fabricates over half of the world's semiconductors) and aside from some early issues with the follower pins I've had no problems at all.

I'm aware that China has regulatory requirements for any product that's domestically produced for local consumption or use. For example certain high end watch brands supply the made is Swiss parts to be assembled in China for tax purposes, henceforth why a major company like Tesla opened a giga factory in China for the Asian market.

Anyway, I am interested in your OEM motor mounts with inserts. How did you accomplish that?

I ended up having to purchase two completely new void free mounts for my car. Still waiting for the opportunity to have it installed.


----------



## MT-V6

My comment wasn't regarding that they are made in China, it was that they are fake. However it sounds like you are knowledgeable on the subject so fair enough


----------



## sk789

If you are going the route of original mounts, which I reckon is the best bet due to NVH etc. I compared the lemforder mounts and for the engine mounts they seem to be quite similar or maybe even identical. But for the gearbox mount(TTS in my case), the construction is totally different. The tts part has a larger hydraulic bottom part as compared to the other mk6 mounts, the top part with the bracket bolted to the gearbox is also beefier with a smaller gap between the frame and rubber block(approx 3mm).
As to the inserts, they are made by powerflex, and there are a few part numbers. Only PFF85-531 fits the engine side mount. I got PFF85-530 also but it absolutely does NOT fit the TTS transmission mount. In hindsight, you could probably get away with a mk6 trans mount with the powerflex insert. Not sure if what I wrote makes sense but a picture says a thousand words so maybe that will help visualize better. But if you are wondering if it was possible to put in the engine side inserts without removing the mounts then nope, not a chance. Trust me I tried lol.

And you are spot on about the contract manufacturing for bigger names, I just didn’t want to name names. Similarly to the story you mentioned, I don’t want to pay for some rebranded intercooler or downpipe, these are very basic, non mechanical items that require very little in terms of precision. 



delmar.atlas said:


> I wouldn't sweat the made in Asia parts too
> much to be honest. Thanks to a recent purchase I made, I've recently found a very prominent American & Canadian VAG online tuning vendor buys goods from China in bulk and sells it as "prepared by" or "assembly by". I kind of wish I had researched it more prior to spending my cash but it's just another learning experience.
> A few years ago I came across another enthusiast who had shown me his CTS catch can setup which he had bought from China for 1/3 of the price I paid for from CTS turbo themselves. This was a while back but I was surprised that it was the exact same setup, right down to the serial number on the bottom of the catch can.
> 
> At the end of the day it all comes down to whether you trust the company your dealing with because not everything in that's made in Asia is bad. My 4 piston brake calipers are prodigywerks from Taiwan (yes the same Taiwan that fabricates over half of the world's semiconductors) and aside from some early issues with the follower pins I've had no problems at all.
> 
> I'm aware that China has regulatory requirements for any product that's domestically produced for local consumption or use. For example certain high end watch brands supply the made is Swiss parts to be assembled in China for tax purposes, henceforth why a major company like Tesla opened a giga factory in China for the Asian market.
> 
> Anyway, I am interested in your OEM motor mounts with inserts. How did you accomplish that?
> 
> I ended up having to purchase two completely new void free mounts for my car. Still waiting for the opportunity to have it installed.


----------



## delmar.atlas

sk789 said:


> If you are going the route of original mounts, which I reckon is the best bet due to NVH etc. I compared the lemforder mounts and for the engine mounts they seem to be quite similar or maybe even identical. But for the gearbox mount(TTS in my case), the construction is totally different. The tts part has a larger hydraulic bottom part as compared to the other mk6 mounts, the top part with the bracket bolted to the gearbox is also beefier with a smaller gap between the frame and rubber block(approx 3mm).
> As to the inserts, they are made by powerflex, and there are a few part numbers. Only PFF85-531 fits the engine side mount. I got PFF85-530 also but it absolutely does NOT fit the TTS transmission mount. In hindsight, you could probably get away with a mk6 trans mount with the powerflex insert. Not sure if what I wrote makes sense but a picture says a thousand words so maybe that will help visualize better. But if you are wondering if it was possible to put in the engine side inserts without removing the mounts then nope, not a chance. Trust me I tried lol.
> 
> And you are spot on about the contract manufacturing for bigger names, I just didn’t want to name names. Similarly to the story you mentioned, I don’t want to pay for some rebranded intercooler or downpipe, these are very basic, non mechanical items that require very little in terms of precision.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 493580


I agree, dropping names might not be the best idea but I was very surprised to find out which online vendor was selling OE replacements that were made in China. I'm not knocking their business model, I just wish I knew before hand. 

Those inserts are interesting, they just occupied the voids but didn't do anything regarding the slop made by the liquid filled void inside the mounts. Have you noticed a difference with just these inserts? 

Intercoolers can have a fair bit of engineering to them, but I'm not surprised with the amount of low cost intercoolers being sold on eBay end shipped in from Asia. Did you check for leaks before installation?

Best
ADM


----------



## Wormrider

Got this today. TyrolSports front subframe stiffening kit. Not sure when I will have time to install it.


----------



## MT-V6

Wormrider said:


> Got this today. TyrolSports front subframe stiffening kit. Not sure when I will have time to install it.
> View attachment 493674


Please can you take photos when you do?


----------



## Wormrider

MT-V6 said:


> Please can you take photos when you do?


I’ll write up a DIY.


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Steviejones133 said:


> Bought this the other day which was delivered this morning…..
> 
> View attachment 493287
> 
> 
> Ive got quite a few wiper blade marks from careless previous owners which I aim to polish out using the above kit. I bought it after reading one of @TT’sRevenge post about it…….


Nice. However you probably won't be able to get the wiper marks out completely, only make them look better. It's a good kit but glass is exceedingly hard to polish. If you aren't satisfied with the results, you could try a cerium powder, with the same pads but if the scratches/marks are bad I wouldn't get my hopes up. Overall you'll notice an improvement but it won't be as dramatic as say polishing out swirls in paint (which is relatively easy by comparison). In any event, let us know the results!



Steviejones133 said:


> Bought this the other day which was delivered this morning…..
> 
> View attachment 493287
> 
> 
> Ive got quite a few wiper blade marks from careless previous owners which I aim to polish out using the above kit. I bought it after reading one of @TT’sRevenge post about it…….





MT-V6 said:


> My comment wasn't regarding that they are made in China, it was that they are fake. However it sounds like you are knowledgeable on the subject so fair enough





sk789 said:


> LOL yes I know the calipers sound a little dodgy but since I work in the auto industry here, I can safely say the calipers are very mature copies. I mean there are many Chinese made 4 and 6 pot calipers for OE gasoline and electric cars since the locally built premium brands require 70% local content. Anyways,


WOW I didn't even know fakes like this existed! Why not just use 17Zs or 18Zs? They're a little older and might be slightly heavier but they're not exactly heavy calipers. Also I think some newer/other OEM Brembos might work--there's always cheap used calipers popping up somewhere...



Wormrider said:


> Got this today. TyrolSports front subframe stiffening kit. Not sure when I will have time to install it.
> View attachment 493674


Install will take you about an hour after the car is raised, which isn't bad though I know what you mean--I'm like Captain of buying things and never installing them until later lol. Even the subframe kit I got, probably didn't install it for like 2 months after I bought it--got it on there now though haha.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

These just arrived today - a pair of new tail light connectors and a set of de-pinning tools! For anyone who's interested, I will be documenting the repair over on this post -








De-pinning and Replacing Damaged Connectors - Tail Light...


My tail light connector ground pin is toast and I'm thinking about buying a connector off eBay, de-pinning my original connector and replacing it. Does anyone have experience doing this and can provide some advice and/or recommendations regarding pinning/de-pinning tools...? Also, how to...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## acerimmer

New Mats


----------



## Jezzie

SwissJetPilot said:


> These just arrived today - a pair of new tail light connectors and a set of de-pinning tools! For anyone who's interested, I will be documenting the repair over on this post -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De-pinning and Replacing Damaged Connectors - Tail Light...
> 
> 
> My tail light connector ground pin is toast and I'm thinking about buying a connector off eBay, de-pinning my original connector and replacing it. Does anyone have experience doing this and can provide some advice and/or recommendations regarding pinning/de-pinning tools...? Also, how to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ttforum.co.uk


And are you going to re-pin the tail-lights themselves too?🥴


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *Jezzie* - Yes, that's my intention considering the state of my OEM left tail light connector which has a badly burnt earth/ground pin. Check the link above, I've already de-pinned the replacement connector and will finish this up tomorrow.


----------



## Steviejones133

Bought a can of this:










Which led me to do this:









Glovebox slow opening mechanism broke


Same as mine. Just a little slower than if it was not damped. Will be interesting to see how long it takes to become noticeably slower.




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## darrylmg

Cool coolant and pipe clamp removal tool thingy:


----------



## Daev

New seals for the vacuum pump. Swapped them in and hopefully no more oil leak


----------



## Grande GTi

front wipers and diverter valve


----------



## darrylmg

Diff oil (2x 1L) and 4x new teeny tiny plugs for the TTS:


----------



## Sambow

I’m a newbie and only purchased my TT the other week. But I have just booked it in to get the wheels refurbed and have purchased a RAM air induction kit. Also just spoke with the TT shop near me about a stage 1 remap😁


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Bought a set of these H11 Zevo LEDs to replace the fogs with--should better match the xenon lamps and also theoretically last a long time (they have 5yr warranty at least). I'm undecided on whether to put in the TT or the A3 at the moment. I'm thinking as long as they work out well, I'll buy a second set the next time they go on sale.










Kinda pricey at $117 before tax but that's at 10% off at least. But used some retailer (Canadian Tire) promos which essentially netted me ~$50 back in points (money to use later at same retailer) after a $200 purchase; plus I redeemed $85 worth of points I'd already collected on said purchase.. My hope is that even though pricey being a reputable brand with good warranty, they'll be good.

And of course what would that total purchase be...without _more tools_? 🤣 Also bought some impact sockets--they have many that were "50% off" but this was the only all-metric, "no skips" set. Have several of these sizes already but not all...








And yes the etching can wear off on them but they have the sizes engraved too, etching is just a bonus. I have a set of shallow 3/8" drive Tektons that are _only_ etched--now that's a bit dumb but is what it is.


----------



## MT-V6

Interested to see how you get on with those LEDs. Do you have coming/leaving home lights enabled via the fog lights, where they fade?


----------



## marslo

Fitted new re-designed steering wheel to my MKII


----------



## wsantos

marslo said:


> Fitted new re-designed steering wheel to my MKII
> View attachment 494122


Looks cool! I got the very same interior. Where did you get the steering wheel from? How much did you pay and did you fit it yourself? 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## tttony

"Fitted new re-designed steering wheel to my MKII"

I'm surprised that you did not add multi-function controls at the same time.


----------



## marslo

wsantos said:


> Looks cool! I got the very same interior. Where did you get the steering wheel from? How much did you pay and did you fit it yourself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


Hi there. It was made based on my design by company who specialised with modification (mainly leather finishes, steering wheels).

So bits which i have added up was: Biceps, Triceps, Flat top. Alcantara on top and bottom, and performed leather instead of standard leather. Around 250 was total cost. Yes i have fitted by myself, its pretty straight forward and there is a lot of tutorials on Youtube how to remove an old wheel airbag etc.


----------



## marslo

tttony said:


> "Fitted new re-designed steering wheel to my MKII"
> 
> I'm surprised that you did not add multi-function controls at the same time.


MFSW will come later, i thought about it initially however i will upgrade stereo first, then we will see what options i will be left with if comes to controlling audio from steering wheel.


----------



## TT'sRevenge

MT-V6 said:


> Interested to see how you get on with those LEDs. Do you have coming/leaving home lights enabled via the fog lights, where they fade?


Yeah I have the CH/LH on, with them at max interval (I think like 90s or something?) They do fade off but TBH I don't much care if they would just turn off immediate since 95% of the time when they are turning off, I'm not even there at the car lol.

The Zevo lights are _supposed_ to be "plug and play", not require resistors, etc. but I guess we'll see. Problem with putting them in the TT is the lenses on my fogs are _really_ bad. Like really pitted to all hell as the car was clearly a "highway car" for both previous owners. Somehow the headlights are not in _too_ bad of shape but I think all will need a proper sand-down and polish, with the fogs needing it most. I was thinking of just buying replacement OE fogs (actually was thinking of doing that since I bought the car) but going to give polishing with some 3M sanding & Trizact discs I guess. 

I did also buy Lamin-X for them (main and fog) earlier this year, to apply once I've refurbed them. I've had Lamin-X on the A3 lights since new, I also bought a replacement set for it since it's been 10 years now, and about time to replace that film. 

Usually I would have taken the TT off the road already at this point in the year, and put the insurance back on the A3, but this year is a bit different and I'm still driving the TT. Though as I got the fog bulbs now I'll probably just put them in the TT when I'm under there doing an oil change, which it's about due for--coming up as 300mi on the reminder now (I set the dist. interval to 5000mi/8000km at the last one).


----------



## MT-V6

Well sounds like a boring request but if you could take a video of them fading I'd appreciate it  I replaced mine with upgrade bulbs which are ok but they still look a bit yellow compared to the LED DRLs, but the fading was the thing I was unsure about and these LEDs are a bit expensive for the gamble. I also have cornering lights enabled for them which also causes them to fade


----------



## Knight-tts

Full set of Michelin pilot sport 5 🔥 the side walls look amazing if you have them you will know what I’m on about


----------



## marslo

Knight-tts said:


> Full set of Michelin pilot sport 5 🔥 the side walls look amazing if you have them you will know what I’m on about


How they perform on wet?
I had a bridgestone potenza, until last month and they were also brilliant.


----------



## Wormrider

These arrived today. Now I just need to get them on the rims and I can mount them on the car for winter fun.


----------



## Knight-tts

marslo said:


> How they perform on wet?
> I had a bridgestone potenza, until last month and they were also brilliant.


Brilliant love them 🔥, in wet no breaking traction like my p zeros they were shocking used to go around round abouts with the ass end kicking out all the time 😳 dangerous


----------



## ab54666

It was yesterday but I treated her to an MOT! Sailed through no problems, even with a Scorpion sports CAT.


----------



## marslo

Knight-tts said:


> Brilliant love them 🔥, in wet no breaking traction like my p zeros they were shocking used to go around round abouts with the ass end kicking out all the time 😳 dangerous


Thats what i thought! Good piece of rubber!


----------



## marslo

Purchased bonet handle. Straight from dealer. £11.21


----------



## Beryl

Some cheapo leds for the reversing lights. £6 posted. Someone reckoned that they could be a bit too directional for their purpose so just something to try out for peanuts. The originals are adequate, just. Or maybe tired bulbs…


----------



## Wormrider

Since I now have black wheels these are required.


----------



## Jezzie

Wormrider said:


> Since I now have black wheels these are required.


I had some of those - they faded to white in one summer. Still, these have a lifetime warranty!


----------



## Steviejones133

Wormrider said:


> Since I now have black wheels these are required





Jezzie said:


> I had some of those - they faded to white in one summer. Still, these have a lifetime warranty!


When I had my wheels refurbished/powder coated, I resprayed my caps and wheel centres to match…..if the people who refurbished them actually did them the same colour as when they went in - which was more silver - I would not have had to, but as they came back graphite black instead, needs must. Still, they were done for free as they refunded me the cost due to their error……..kinda worked out well as whilst I didn’t like the colour, it has grown on me considerably.









Alloy wheel centre cap & nut cover refurb - mini...


Hi guys, Just thought I’d post up about a little project I did over the last few days, can’t claim it’s the most exciting or technically challenging mechanic jobs like many of you have undertaken but here goes. I got my TT a few months ago and the original alloys were quite badly corroded and...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Wormrider

They cost me $0.25 per cap so I’m not too worried about longevity. I’m sure they are 10-20 times more from Audi.


----------



## Knight-tts

Wormrider said:


> They cost me $0.25 per cap so I’m not too worried about longevity. I’m sure they are 10-20 times more from Audi.


There about £26 for genuine ones


----------



## Wormrider

I think I will paint the new ones black just to give them an extra coat.


----------



## Steviejones133

Haha, now you understand why I painted ‘em. the cost of genuine centre caps and bolt covers is ridiculous…..


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Does Audi even have black lug covers? Actually I imagine they should but my A3 came with black wheels from the factory yet still had the grey/silver covers. Don't matter anymore though since I always have black bolts on the car now and I don't use the covers. TT has the lug-cover centre cap so no worries there either.



MT-V6 said:


> Well sounds like a boring request but if you could take a video of them fading I'd appreciate it  I replaced mine with upgrade bulbs which are ok but they still look a bit yellow compared to the LED DRLs, but the fading was the thing I was unsure about and these LEDs are a bit expensive for the gamble. I also have cornering lights enabled for them which also causes them to fade


Ok so good news and bad news...

Let's start with the good:
-Did the oil change today 
-Got the bulbs in, fit fine though instead of having the connector on the bulb it's a wire with the connector. So added some zip ties to make sure the wire/connectors don't rattle around.
-Look really nice. Even in my really badly pitted/clouded fog lenses they look good at night. (Next thing is gonna be sanding/polishing these.)
-Are actually noticeably brighter than the stock fogs, (though I'm pretty sure they are like 10yrs old/original so they'd probably be brighter if I just replaced with new halogens too).
-Very good match for the stock xenons (though I'd say my xenons are aged too and have turned slightly more blue-ish as a result).
-No flickering or flashing.

Now the bad news:
-I'm getting a bulb out error if I have the fogs on with the car running  So much for "plug & play" there Sylvania 
-Oddly it's only saying the front left is out and no error on the right. I'm not sure if it's because the left takes priority and it just shows one in the DIS or if the right is actually not giving an error. I will have to check the codes I guess to see if it's set a code for both or just one.

Dimming:
The dimming actually still works! However it's not as smooth and still turns off more quickly. However it does seem to dim a bit instead of just going out instantly. This can also be compared to actually making them go out instantly (by basically doing a "leaving home" but not starting the car and then locking it again, which cancels the dimming). So you're not going to get exactly the same dimming but they do dim a little. As for the cornering lights oh yeah that's right they dim even longer duration--they actually fade in and out. Hmm maybe I'll enable that tomorrow just to see how it works with that and take a video then.

Side news, but really good news:
When I changed the oil and poured the oil [drain] pan into the bottle after, I noticed nowhere near the amount of copper/brass flake I was getting before! I did a full 8k "not-like-grandma" kms on this oil too. I did notice flakes in the filter still but the oil was not nearly as sparkly as it has been on other oil changes--even shone like three different LED lights in the drain pan and it wasn't that bad. I'm pretty happy about that, I'm always suspiscious about this damn copper I have no idea where is coming from lol.


----------



## Matt Devo

this showed up today 😃


----------



## ab54666

Intercooler?


----------



## Matt Devo

ab54666 said:


> Intercooler?











EGO-X catback exhaust system 3,5" for Audi TTRS 8J


This EGO- X exhaust system for the Audi TTRS 8J is processed by TIG welding and handmade and consists of absorption silencers, without chambers. The piping diameter is about 3.5 inches (89mm). Technical...




hg-motorsport.de


----------



## TT'sRevenge

TT'sRevenge said:


> Now the bad news:
> -I'm getting a bulb out error if I have the fogs on with the car running  So much for "plug & play" there Sylvania
> -Oddly it's only saying the front left is out and no error on the right. I'm not sure if it's because the left takes priority and it just shows one in the DIS or if the right is actually not giving an error. I will have to check the codes I guess to see if it's set a code for both or just one.
> Dimming:
> The dimming actually still works! However it's not as smooth and still turns off more quickly. However it does seem to dim a bit instead of just going out instantly. This can also be compared to actually making them go out instantly (by basically doing a "leaving home" but not starting the car and then locking it again, which cancels the dimming). So you're not going to get exactly the same dimming but they do dim a little. As for the cornering lights oh yeah that's right they dim even longer duration--they actually fade in and out. Hmm maybe I'll enable that tomorrow just to see how it works with that and take a video then.


@MT-V6 sorry no video yet, I realised I don't really have a good way of setting my phone up to record since I don't have a tripod thingy or anything. Let me see what I can figure out, otherwise I'll have to wait for someone to help me (recording outside while I do the things inside the car heh).

Some updates though. It _is_ only giving the bulb out error on the driver's one. Not sure why but gonna have to lift it again and get under there again and switch the bulbs around and see what happens then. The pax side is a bit of a PITA too because a lot more of the splash shields and stuff have to be pulled out of the way to get your arm in. I ziptied the factory harnesses in different ways on either side, I wonder if the driver's side one was too tight or something, not sure, but shouldn't really affect it since the bulb is working properly, just getting the bulb-out error. It doesn't come on immediately with the fogs on either just randomly after some time.

Anyway did some fiddling today and seems like I finally figured out how to get the rears on as DRL [*crosses fingers*] as per the other thread of mine. I did momentarily enable the fogs as cornering lamps to see how it'd work. It works and they do fade in/out as it starts out dim and gets brighter but again the fade-in is a bit more "choppy" in terms of gradation; also if you haven't turned the wheel that far it might come on and go out quickly as it's kind of "stuttery" with a very small amount of wheel turn. But I doubt this would be a problem in real life.

It will come on pretty quickly to full brightness with the turn signal on though, I imagine it is fading in but much more rapidly. Unfortunately I can't see it since I'm inside the car lol--as said will have to either rig up my phone to stand up and record in the right place or wait for someone else to help. I turned it back off now since I don't want to keep getting more bulb-out errors--gonna have to figure out what's going on there. 

Basically the conclusion though is it _does_ dim in/out just not as nicely as a halogen bulb.

I have a question for you though if you know the answer! I recall there being options to have the "fog as cornering" come on with the turn signal and another one for it to come on with the steering angle. However, I cannot find those options anymore in Central Electronics/BCM. I even checked through adaptation...I'm _almost sure_ it was there before but I just can't find it. Do you know where that's supposed to be set? Right now with just the option enabled it seems to be on with both actions, but if I go back and enable it (once I figure out the dumb bulb-out business), I'd like it to work just with the steering if possible.


----------



## Wormrider

Got around to resetting my TPMS since I put on my winter wheel setup. I was surprised just how many steps are involved just to set the system. My MK6 Golf R has one button in the glove compartment. Push it once and your done. I think my TT required 4 DIS screens and multiple buttons to set the system. The funny thing was Audi couldn’t make up it’s mine if I was setting _*tyre*_ pressure or *tire* pressure depending on the DIS screen. At least it’s done and I’m ready for snow. 

Now if only my new shift knob would arrive. The one I ordered disappeared in the Netherlands somewhere so a new one is being prepared and will be shipped next week. Stay tuned…..


----------



## GetYerTTsOut

A big gay wing


----------



## Wormrider

Shouldn’t your mirror caps color match your wheels?


----------



## GetYerTTsOut

Wormrider said:


> Shouldn’t your mirror caps color match your wheels?


They are carbon


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Wormrider said:


> Got around to resetting my TPMS since I put on my winter wheel setup. I was surprised just how many steps are involved just to set the system. My MK6 Golf R has one button in the glove compartment. Push it once and your done. I think my TT required 4 DIS screens and multiple buttons to set the system. The funny thing was Audi couldn’t make up it’s mine if I was setting _*tyre*_ pressure or *tire* pressure depending on the DIS screen. At least it’s done and I’m ready for snow.


Cars after 2011 or something like that have it in the DIS; cars prior to that, have it as a button. You could get the buttons row with the TPMS button and put it in and wire it up; might have to set the coding so the button works--a bit of work though for something you only use once in while. 

I agree though it's like one screen too many to reset it--the final "confirm" screen is a bit of a pain, doesn't really need to be there. Also IIRC car also needs to be stationary and in P or N on a DSG for the reset to work. Not sure about MT, maybe stationary alone satisfies it or possibly need the parking brake, not sure. If the conditions aren't met it will error out and then you have to do it all over again lol.


----------



## MT-V6

TT'sRevenge said:


> I have a question for you though if you know the answer! I recall there being options to have the "fog as cornering" come on with the turn signal and another one for it to come on with the steering angle. However, I cannot find those options anymore in Central Electronics/BCM. I even checked through adaptation...I'm _almost sure_ it was there before but I just can't find it. Do you know where that's supposed to be set? Right now with just the option enabled it seems to be on with both actions, but if I go back and enable it (once I figure out the dumb bulb-out business), I'd like it to work just with the steering if possible.


I tend to just put something on the floor and prop the phone up against it for these types of videos

I'm not sure what you mean, I think it's all or nothing with the steering angle/indicator

However in the BCM byte 26 bit 6 you can make them come on when in reverse gear, maybe that's what you've read?


----------



## TT'sRevenge

MT-V6 said:


> I tend to just put something on the floor and prop the phone up against it for these types of videos
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean, I think it's all or nothing with the steering angle/indicator
> 
> However in the BCM byte 26 bit 6 you can make them come on when in reverse gear, maybe that's what you've read?


Nah that's not it. What I mean is I swear there used to be a setting which was like two different bits--one was basically to use the cornering lights with the signals and the other with the steering angle. Both could be enabled or just one. However I'm not sure if I;m imagining things or what because I can't find those options anywhere now. It's possible I'm remembering this all the way back to my old car and it could have been a CECM thing, not on the newer BCM, but I dunno. 

When I google about looking for what I'm talking about, all I can find is one person referring to Byte 17 Bit 0 which is that option that says "Adaptive Light / Cornering Light Variant" where 0/unchecked is Cornering Light and 1/checked is Adaptive Light. Given it was unchecked from the factory I don't think this has anything to do with the AFS headlights? Going to try to set that to 1 to see what that does I guess. What I'm trying to do is have the fog come on as cornering but not from just turning on the turn signal, _only_ from turning the wheel. The way it is now, either of these will turn it on.

Anyway probably something to try tomorrow now... I did take some videos of just unlocking and lock which causes the lights to come on and fade/dim very briefly but when I watched them just now it seems to not show any dimming well (like it's too quick to notice)...then I realised my video was set to 30 FPS recording 🤦‍♂️ I really don't take many photos and basically never videos so was just on the defaults. Switched it to 60 now and will have to try again.


----------



## marslo

I took my car to Donington Park, or car took me to park. Anyway, picture below.


----------



## MT-V6

Looking good, was there earlier in the year, a great circuit


----------



## marslo

MT-V6 said:


> Looking good, was there earlier in the year, a great circuit


Very good track. Its not far from where i live as well! Also great instructors if anyone looking for tuition. Had a privilage to drive with Bill once.


----------



## wsantos

New Goodyear Asymmetric 6 tyres for all corners to replace the Asymmetric 5 that I ran for just over 2 years and 16K miles. They still had 3mm left across but performance started to drop on wet and cold roads. My Stage 1 is a FWD so good traction is a must. The car hooked again from the time I left the garage despite being another cold and wet day. 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Beryl

GetYerTTsOut said:


> A big gay wing
> View attachment 494606


Bloody hell! 
My £3.85 telescopic/magnetic nut picker turned up just before Christmas. Can lift 2.5 kgs apparently. Pull the other one!
Bought for the TT but may be used on the washing machine in a crisis situation….


----------



## Ready2bounce

Set of Brake Rotors for my 08 Fwd TT..
Zimmerman (Zinc Coated) from FCP Euro.. all in all.. after install by a Audi Race shop.. $1k (US)..


----------



## Wormrider

Ready2bounce said:


> Set of Brake Rotors for my 08 Fwd TT..
> Zimmerman (Zinc Coated) from FCP Euro.. all in all.. after install by a Audi Race shop.. $1k (US)..


How much did you pay for labor? That price seems very steep.


----------



## benckj

Gave my new TT a good clean and fixed a load of small parts that PO neglected. Thought I modified the bonnet latch handle to last a few months only to have it snap off on 3rd go. Time to design something which can last.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *benckj* - Forum member *RedTTquattro* in the US is offering a metal bonnet lever axle. As he stated in his post, it's designed specifically for LHD drive models but it can be used with RHD after some DIY with a Dremmel tool. You'd have to contact him for the specifics.

If you have broken three of them, it may be the way you are pulling on it. Rather than tugging on the lever, rotate it. Put your fingers on the lever and your thumb on the top of the lever. Don't pull the lever as much as you gently rotate it. You really don't have to rotate it much either and it should disengage the latch. Mine is still the 16-year old factory original using this method.

As shown below, the axle can be removed from the handle.


----------



## benckj

Thanks for that. I didn’t break 3 , it broke after 3 uses following a mod to get it seated further into bracket. I did use it wrong and didn’t have thumb on upper part to keep it rotating in one plane without bending moment.

Drilled hole into brakes spear to extract from bracket. After seeing a couple provided pics I removed the stub end from handle and superglued onto spear. Then I drilled a center hole through both and installed a 40mm sheet metal screw. This should stop spear from shearing due to unintentional bending.

From a quick search it is difficult to find correct part especially for RHD. Looking at getting a full set including bracket to suit the ‘C model’. Might be best long term solution unless I have some time to manufacture metal part. Might send the contact you supplied a message to see if I can get one from him. Postage from States is the killer but I see from his thread $60usd price which is a little steep IMO.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

The early "B" type was replaced around 2009, so the majority of Mk2s have the "C" version and is also most often found on eBay, Amazon and other reseller sites. More on this in the KB linked *here*.

Since the lever and bracket revisions are matched (B to B and C to C), if you have the "C" lever you can replace it with another "C" lever and not have to worry about the bracket since it will also be a "C" revision. However, if you have an early "B" revision, it may be very difficult to find another "B" revision lever, thus necessitating replacing both the lever and bracket with a "C" revision.

Now as to LHD vs RHD, I don't know how this affects the axle fitment, so you may want to check with your local Audi Service Center or Aussie eBay for a replacement suitable to your region to be sure it will fit properly. TBO I have found Audi is often cheaper than resellers, so shop around. Unfortunately the axle is not sold as a separate part - which would be nice since it's the only part that breaks.


----------



## GetYerTTsOut

SwissJetPilot said:


> The early "B" type was replaced around 2009, so the majority of Mk2s have the "C" version and is also most often found on eBay, Amazon and other reseller sites. More on this in the KB linked *here*.
> 
> Since the lever and bracket revisions are matched (B to B and C to C), if you have the "C" lever you can replace it with another "C" lever and not have to worry about the bracket since it will also be a "C" revision. However, if you have an early "B" revision, it may be very difficult to find another "B" revision lever, thus necessitating replacing both the lever and bracket with a "C" revision.
> 
> Now as to LHD vs RHD, I don't know how this affects the axle fitment, so you may want to check with your local Audi Service Center or Aussie eBay for a replacement suitable to your region to be sure it will fit properly. TBO I have found Audi is often cheaper than resellers, so shop around. Unfortunately the axle is not sold as a separate part - which would be nice since it's the only part that breaks.


This is great info, I had to update mine so the revision letters matched. And now I'm so gentle on the lever as precaution. Touch wood mines been ok after around 6 months and around 6 or 7 pulls


----------



## IPG3.6

Bought something to fix my crunchy window -


----------



## MT-V6

Magma red speaker grilles as my 2007 has black ones. Been away from the car so not got them fitted yet.


----------



## IPG3.6

My passenger window has been non functional for about a month now as I mustered up the courage replace the regulator cabling. 

This is how it was when removed - totally trash! I had all the symptoms 

slow movement
crunchy sounds
then it seized (slightly ajar.. someone forgot it was on the way out and lowered the window ☹ )

This is the most cost effective option as buying the assembly (in Oz) costs about triple what I paid for the cabling and that was for a used price. The kit was from eBay for a reasonable price and now I have functional windows again!


----------



## CurryMan

MT-V6 said:


> Magma red speaker grilles as my 2007 has black ones. Been away from the car so not got them fitted yet.
> View attachment 495373


I have these fitted too, they make a big difference to the look of the interior in my opinion.


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Finally got this stuff... Didn't make the order from LLL Parts until early Dec. and just arrived today, so about 3 weeks which isn't bad.
New OE CHMSL + that random plastic bit behind the fog grille for the TT + some sunvisor clips (4) for my sister's Q5:










Now just have to get some tint film and then try my hand at tinting the brake light. The visor clips seem to be not exactly the right colour--they're more silver and the originals in the Q5 were more beige but there's so many different colour types that it's hard to tell what's what. NBD though as she won't really notice under the cap anyway. She broke both hers so I got four of them, two as spares for when they break again lol.

The under-grille-trim piece seems to be black whereas the one on the car is more grey I'd say; but then again could just be faded over 10yrs or whatever. It says "S-Line" on it so hopefully it's the right one--will really suck if it's not!




IPG3.6 said:


> Bought something to fix my crunchy window -
> 
> View attachment 495329


Wow that's really bad! How on Earth does that even happen? I guess it had to snag somewhere and then unravel like that over time... The kit that you bought it's just the steel cable? Do you need to use a swagging tool to crimp the ends on the new cable or did it come pre-done? 



MT-V6 said:


> Magma red speaker grilles as my 2007 has black ones. Been away from the car so not got them fitted yet.
> View attachment 495373


Oh those are nice, I guess those are for when a car has the factory red interior? But when the car has the red interior, isn't the armrest, door pull, and insert also red? Are you switching up all of yours or are you just doing a kind of black-red two-tone thing with just the red grilles? Be interested to see what it looks like when you pop 'em in.

Oh and BTW I totally forgot about the video of the fog dimming...holidays and all, then been under the weather most of this week  Will try to get one soon!


----------



## richydraper

Front Pads, Front ARB droplinks, Outer CV, tomorrow i call the local dealer for Haldex service bits....


----------



## IPG3.6

TT'sRevenge said:


> Wow that's really bad! How on Earth does that even happen? I guess it had to snag somewhere and then unravel like that over time... The kit that you bought it's just the steel cable? Do you need to use a swagging tool to crimp the ends on the new cable or did it come pre-done?


Guess they just got old and started to fray? Yeah so it's just cable already pre crimped with the end links that slot Into the gears. 

I recorded so DIY video coming soon!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Failure of cables in the early Regulators (07's thru 09's) was attributed the use of galvanized steel cables which were not sufficiently corrosion resistant and more susceptible to work hardening. Later models were manufactured with stainless steel cables which are more corrosion resistant and less susceptible to work hardening. More *here*.


----------



## mark white

5 litresof heavy duty -10c screen wash, sttrange smell to it, but works.


----------



## sk789

Fitted a new HPFP cam follower today after 10k km on the old one. Small pit marks old the old cam follower, note I’m on APR HPFP though. Original lasted 77k with about 7mm dia worn through the DLC coating.


----------



## Beryl

sk789 said:


> Fitted a new HPFP cam follower today after 10k km on the old one. Small pit marks old the old cam follower, note I’m on APR HPFP though. Original lasted 77k with about 7mm dia worn through the DLC coating.


At six thousand miles per change you might might be a able to sell your cast-offs to us hardup Brits 7mm is less than the width of the cam lobe it runs on. I change mine recently and the old one just had a 2mm breakthrough to the backing metal. It’s a new car to me so can’t claim to add anything to the debate about these. At £49 a pop I’m sure Audi are happy to keep us guessing…
I can’t be sure but I was looking at a head rebuild the other day and the new followers fitted on top of the valves had no coating and the stresses must be similar?


----------



## MT-V6

TT'sRevenge said:


> Oh those are nice, I guess those are for when a car has the factory red interior? But when the car has the red interior, isn't the armrest, door pull, and insert also red? Are you switching up all of yours or are you just doing a kind of black-red two-tone thing with just the red grilles? Be interested to see what it looks like when you pop 'em in.


The earliest MK2s in 2006 had a lot of red (or other accent colour depending on interior colour), including the plastics around the seat base and these speaker grilles. Quite soon after in 2007 all the coloured plastics were replaced with black. I prefer the black seat plastics but the speaker grilles join up to the door leather so always preferred that look. I'll get some photos


TT'sRevenge said:


> Oh and BTW I totally forgot about the video of the fog dimming...holidays and all, then been under the weather most of this week  Will try to get one soon!


No problem!


----------



## Steviejones133

Must admit, I do like having things colour matched too. I don’t think my interior would have looked quite right with black door speaker grills next to the handle……here’s mine - again, seat plastics matching with extended leather pack, don’t think it’d look quite right in black for me. The speedo cowl is black leather but wouldn‘t look right in ice blue methinks.

Quite fortunate for me too that the piping on the OEM TT mats is also in a very close colour match to my leather 😉


----------



## IPG3.6

SwissJetPilot said:


> Failure of cables in the early Regulators (07's thru 09's) was attributed the use of galvanized steel cables which were not sufficiently corrosion resistant and more susceptible to work hardening. Later models were manufactured with stainless steel cables which are more corrosion resistant and less susceptible to work hardening. More *here*.


I wonder if there's any way to tell if the replacements i got are the stainless or not? They came in a pair so i won't fit the 2nd set till required.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Visually, stainless steel wire will have more of a bright silver and/or shiny look whereas galvanized cables would have a dull grey finish. Generally speaking, most stainless steel wire is either 304 or 316. Of the two, 304 is *not magnetic* but it may become a little magnetic in areas that have been cold worked (bending, deforming, etc.) while 316 is considered the "most nonmagnetic" stainless steel. 

You can try rubbing or buffing the wire with a piece of cloth; a zinc coated (galvanized) surface will become more of a dull grey. Stainless steel will become more shiney.


----------

